#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-21
<ubotu> New bug: #115874 in svn-buildpackage (universe) "svn-buildpackage depends on svn_load_dirs script, which is missing because of a DFSG repack of subversion package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115874
<ubotu> New bug: #115875 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with signal 7 in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115875
<ubotu> New bug: #115876 in gdesklets (universe) "[apport]  gdesklets-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115876
<ubotu> New bug: #115878 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115878
<ubotu> New bug: #115879 in k3b (main) "Kubuntu Dapper - Cannot burn CDs on SATA drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115879
<ubotu> New bug: #115880 in digitaldj (universe) "Please sync digitaldj (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115880
<ubotu> New bug: #115881 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115881
<ubotu> New bug: #115882 in krename (universe) "[Sync Request]  Please sync Krename (3.0.14-1) from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115882
<ubotu> New bug: #115883 in nexuiz (universe) "Please merge nexuiz 2.2.3-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115883
<ubotu> New bug: #115884 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with UnboundLocalError in set_extended_filenames()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115884
<ubotu> New bug: #115885 in gnome-panel (main) "main toolbar panel crashes when trying to apply a background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115885
<ubotu> New bug: #115886 in mplayer (multiverse) "gmplayer distorts video aspect ratio when running in Xgl." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115886
<ubotu> New bug: #115887 in gnome-panel (main) "deleting help from main panel caused error and loss of panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115887
<ubotu> New bug: #115889 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::format()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115889
<ubotu> New bug: #115891 in krename (universe) "krename crashes while loading 1088 filenames to rename from a directory." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115891
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> that makes me think of Keybuk :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #115890 in ktorrent (main) "Ktorrent consumes 86.5% of the CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115890
<ubotu> New bug: #115895 in yelp (main) "broken link in help: Configuring desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115895
<ubotu> New bug: #115898 in sane-backends (main) "lost support for sm3840 family scanners" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115898
<ubotu> New bug: #115899 in gallery (universe) "[apport]  package gallery failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115899
<ubotu> New bug: #115900 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115900
<ubotu> New bug: #115901 in Ubuntu "Need to manually enable "sound codec" option on HP Pavilion XL866" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115901
<ubotu> New bug: #115902 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115902
<ubotu> New bug: #115903 in Ubuntu "Beryl crashed when xscreensaver started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115903
<bdmurray> bu 113911
<bdmurray> bug 113911
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113911 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu can't make me french toast" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113911
<ubotu> New bug: #115904 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  MTPFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115904
<ubotu> New bug: #115905 in libtool (main) "libltdl3 package is empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115905
<ajmitch> bdmurray: ah, that's an interesting bug
<bdmurray> I'd me too it
<ubotu> New bug: #115906 in Ubuntu "Dell 710 Hangs on Shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115906
<ubotu> New bug: #115907 in enlightenment (universe) "Enlightenment Engage Dock does not install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115907
<ubotu> New bug: #115908 in Ubuntu "Nvidia 7600gt and Edubuntu screen resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115908
<ubotu> New bug: #115909 in Ubuntu "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115909
<ajmitch> but surely french toast should just be a configuration option? I mean there are others that will want something different, like nachos
<persia> ajmitch: Isn't that a different bug?
<ajmitch> separate but closely related
<ubotu> New bug: #115910 in gs-esp (main) "gs-esp has crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115910
<ubotu> New bug: #115911 in update-manager (main) "E: The package mfc440cncupswrapper needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115911
<ubotu> New bug: #115823 in last-exit (universe) "[apport]  last-exit.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_Backtrace()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115823
<ubotu> New bug: #115912 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox chews increasing memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115912
<ubotu> New bug: #115913 in evolution-exchange (main) "Appointments in evolution-exchange calendar not synchronized properly with other OWA/OMA clients" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115913
<ubotu> New bug: #115914 in Ubuntu "no soundcard detect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115914
<ubotu> New bug: #115915 in Ubuntu "long Feisty boot time (boot pauses at scsi_eh_1 and modprobe)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115915
<ubotu> New bug: #115916 in tk8.4 (main) "[apport]  wish8.4 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115916
<ubotu> New bug: #115918 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115918
<ubotu> New bug: #115921 in lshw (main) "Please sync lshw (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115921
<ubotu> New bug: #115922 in qgis (universe) "Accesing GRASS plugin Enviroment Variables produced a crash and an exit program (QGis 0.7.4, 'Seamus')" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115922
<ubotu> New bug: #115923 in Ubuntu "can not delete CLVM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115923
<ubotu> New bug: #115924 in gnome-panel (main) "can't input chinese characters in any other document except EVA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115924
<ubotu> New bug: #115925 in gnome-terminal (main) "just after I opened a new window; ssh connection to remote server with key passphrase reqest" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115925
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(seb128/#ubuntu-bugs) any reason this one should be bumped over other things waiting?
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu-bugs) seb128: not really other than first package for ubuntu so as much testing would be best but it can wait. i just saw alot of things that hit NEW later being pushed so i thought there was an issue
<seb128> looks like a non trivial package
<seb128> we use firefox anyway, no? ;)
<gnomefreak> iceape replaces mozilla-suite
<seb128> just when we manage to get ride of mozilla it comes back under an another name?
<gnomefreak> seb128: this may change in future but asac and i decided to keep it iceape for ease of merging and patching and such
<seb128> k
<seb128> keep it to universe though ;)
<asac> seb128: we will never get rid of mozilla :)
<gnomefreak> yes that is where it should be going
<seb128> asac: is there people still using it rather than firefox and thunderbird?
<seb128> that looks like a waste to work on firefox and mozilla
<asac> seb128: i don't work on it ... its universe aka community maintained.
<asac> seb128: and yes ... i constantly get requests for seamonkey
<seb128> k
<asac> seb128: actually i think its ok to have ... and since we merge from debian its not that much work as well.
<seb128> it just looks like another package that will get hundred of bugs and nobody looking at them
<ubotu> New bug: #115927 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115927
<asac> seb128: probably ... but that is more a general issue with how bug processing does not scale as synching does.
<seb128> right
<seb128> if we sync we should just send bugs to Debian ;)
<asac> seb128: maybe we should see what happens if we setup a "auto-forward" to debian bts
<asac> :)
<asac> seb128: exactly
<asac> seb128: would be fun to read the flame-fest at debian ml :) when they notice this.
<seb128> ;)
<gnomefreak> isnt all packages in all repos community maintained in the sense anyone works on them?
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the idea ... but the thruth is different
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<ubotu> New bug: #115928 in Ubuntu "access via samba denied to nautilus network browser in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115928
<dsas> There *are* a few non-canonical employees with upload rights to main. Lots more people get uploads sponsored by those people.
<Mithrandir> "a few"?  of the 43 direct members, 23 are not canonical employess
<Mithrandir> employees, even
<ubotu> New bug: #115929 in wengophone (universe) "wengophone segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115929
<dsas> I didn't know everyones names and employers. I only spoke for what I knew for sure.
<pochu>     * Open (30639) -7 # over last week
<pochu> Rock on! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115931 in f-spot (main) "Please sync f-spot (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115931
<ajmitch> sorry, had to open another one ;)
<pochu> ajmitch: I'll reject it with "Too many bugs!" :)
<pochu> luckily sync request are handled correctly, and that bug will be closed :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115933 in kid3 (universe) "Please merge kid3 0.8.1-2 from Debian unstable." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115933
<ubotu> New bug: #115934 in totem (main) "totem + ffmpeg streaming endless repeating loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115934
<ubotu> New bug: #115935 in qgis (universe) ".so links in non-dev package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115935
<ubotu> New bug: #115936 in logcheck (main) "logcheck entries needed for network-manager-vpnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115936
<pochu> seb128: I was running the panel under valgrind the other day for ~24 hours, without any invalid error but in ld. May we be missing something?
<seb128> pochu: did it crash?
<pochu> I dist-upgrade some times (with some updates each time), and even installed and removed kubuntu-desktop
<pochu> seb128: no, it didn't.
<pochu> It looks like it won't crash with valgrind :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115937 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[shares-admin]  Can't share files on Windows partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115937
<seb128> pochu: so we still have no data on the bug
<seb128> see why it's not easy to work on
<seb128> the gnome-panel autorestart though, so it's only a small annoyance ;)
<pochu> yes, but some tray icons don't come back (which are bugs in those apps, of course :))
<pochu> seb128: do you have any idea on how to make it crash, appart of install, remove, and update the packages?
<seb128> no
<pochu> btw, I noticed that the valgrind log stopped to grow at 1.5MB (and some hours later it was the same). Dunno why.
<ubotu> New bug: #115939 in Ubuntu "memory bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115939
<ubotu> New bug: #115938 in tinyerp-server (universe) "tinyerp-server does not work in ubuntu feisty python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115938
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: what do you think about moving launchpadBugs.utils.package_exists() to bugHelper? that way we could drop the python-apt dependency from it
<thekorn> morning dholbach,
<thekorn> good idea, lets also move remove_obsolete_attachments to bugHelper, its not used in python-lp-bugs
<dholbach> fine with me
<dholbach> as part of the API changes we should make sure lp-bugs does not require anything from config or infofiles or commandline
<dholbach> I think in some places we make use of that
<thekorn> the same with package_exists()
<dholbach> i upload lp-bugs to gutsy now
<dholbach> it needs a python-libxml2 dependency (I forgot that)
<dholbach> thekorn: you think we should have a .apichanges branch for that?
<dholbach> thekorn: to collect api changes and land them in one big commit?
<thekorn> dholbach: yes, when I start working on that, i will create a new branch
<dholbach> ok super
<dholbach> thekorn: you ROCK
<thekorn> dholbach: I read that siretart had problems with running bughelper with python2.4
<thekorn> I think the problem is not python but bzr,
<dholbach> aha?
<thekorn> they changed the branch version before feisty release
<dholbach> oh right
<thekorn> so bughelper should depend on bzr (feisty), I don't know the version...
<dholbach> somewhere between 0.11 and 0.14 - I guess
<dholbach> I'll make it depends on    bzr (>= 0.14)    then
<dholbach> (with the next upload)
<thekorn> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #115940 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "AAC encoding doesen't work well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115940
<ubotu> New bug: #115941 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with UnboundLocalError in PutXprop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115941
<ubotu> New bug: #115942 in xine-lib (main) "Amarok-xine output cannot play 24bit wav files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115942
<ubotu> New bug: #115943 in Ubuntu "ITP libsnmp++ needs packaging" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115943
<ubotu> New bug: #115944 in gnome-media (main) "Volume control applet icon does not update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115944
<ubotu> New bug: #115945 in openbabel (universe) "openbabel package needs upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115945
<ubotu> New bug: #115946 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115946
<ubotu> New bug: #115949 in evolution (main) "Secure Connection settings in account editor not user-friendly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115949
<Ng> what's the correct way to mark a bug as being a regression/
<Ng> just put [regression]  in the summary?
<dsas> Ng: I don't think there is a "correct" way, that sounds like a good idea though.
<dsas> maybe add a "regression" tag too
<ubotu> New bug: #115950 in fontconfig (main) "big fonts after Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115950
<Ng> dsas: ok, thanks
* Ng looks into tags. I thought putting [foo]  in the summary was a tag ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #115951 in powersave (universe) "wrong path location for s2ram or s2disk (uswusp)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115951
<ubotu> New bug: #115952 in gdm (main) "Gutsy: No users are shown in GDM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115952
<ranf> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #115953 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer crashes when "editing profiles"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115953
<ubotu> New bug: #115954 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115954
<ubotu> New bug: #115955 in gnome-app-install (main) "X-AppInstall-Supported=true is not honored" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115955
<ubotu> New bug: #115956 in eog (main) "Error al guardar una imagen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115956
<ubotu> New bug: #115957 in Ubuntu "Race condition between users-admin and synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115957
<ubotu> New bug: #115958 in eog (main) "No exit from fullscreen with mouse only." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115958
<ubotu> New bug: #115959 in apt (main) "apt-get source should check the Vcs-Bzr field" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115959
<pochu> Anybody using Feisty and liferea?
<ubotu> New bug: #115963 in Ubuntu "Please sync from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115963
<ubotu> New bug: #115964 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  konqueror crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115964
<ranf> pochu, I am
<tuxmaniac> the original poster of this bug 115245 has replied back that the screen does not freeze. But actually none of the buttons become enabled. Can I confirm the assign the bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115245 in Ubuntu "GNOME freezes when i click on Network Game in any of the games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115245
<ScottK> Fix it to be correct before you do anything else, I would say.
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, thats for me?
<ScottK> Yes
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, you mean confirm it?
<persia> ScottK: pythoncad test complete.  It should be ready for promotion on the 25th.
<ScottK> persia: Thanks.
<ScottK> tuxmaniac: It sounded to me like the reporter said that the problem was different than they originally described.  What I was saying was before thinking about should it be confirmed, it needs to be fixed to be correct.
* ScottK has no opinion on should it be confirmed, but would be glad to take a look at the bug after it's corrected...
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, correct the description you mean
<ScottK> Yes
<tuxmaniac> :-)
<ScottK> And title too.
<tuxmaniac> ok.
<ubotu> New bug: #115966 in acpi-support (main) "missing C lib to be used in network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115966
<ubotu> New bug: #115967 in sudo (main) "sudo-ldap not working with ldaps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115967
<okapi> hello to all
<okapi> I just installed the Kubuntu 7.10 on DEll Latittude 600 (Laptop) and It is not recognize the pcmcia contoller. Anyone can help?
<ScottK> okapi: The channel for support is #ubuntu
<okapi> thank you...
<ubotu> New bug: #115969 in rhythmbox (main) "drag to queue causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115969
<ubotu> New bug: #115970 in qt4-x11 (main) "qtconfig-qt4 doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115970
<ranf> Can I mark Bug #115525 as confirmed? I think so, but want a second opinion.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115525 in linux-source-2.6.20 "no brightness control in sony vaio vgn-fe31b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115525
<ubotu> New bug: #115971 in qemu (universe) "[apport]  qemu crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115971
<ubotu> New bug: #115972 in samba (main) "samba-common post-installation with error 10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115972
<pochu> ranf: can you check whether the upload in feisty-proposed fixes the crash in bug 103688? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103688 in liferea "liferea crashes - ** ERROR **: file itemlist.c: line 172 (itemlist_load): assertion failed: (NULL != itemSet)" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103688
<ranf> pochu, looking at the bug...
<pochu> thanks :)
<ranf> pochu, I can reproduce -- good. now on to installing
<ubotu> New bug: #115975 in Ubuntu "The kde logout panel has two buttons with an s shortcut" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115975
<ubotu> New bug: #115976 in libavg (universe) "Please sync libavg (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115976
<pochu> ranf: cool :) I'll fix it ;)
<pochu> s/I/It/
<bddebian> Boo
<ranf> pochu yes it does. I've put  my comment to the bug report.
<ranf> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello ranf
<pochu> ranf: cool, thanks a lot! :)
<tuxmaniac> bddebian, booo
<ubotu> New bug: #115978 in glipper (universe) "Problem when Copy - The copy is not complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115978
<hggdh> cheers pochu
<pochu> heya hggdh
<pochu> hggdh: are you in feisty? :)
<hggdh> pochu: no, running gutsy
<pochu> oks :)
<ScottK> hggdh: Why are you doing that?
<hggdh> ScottK: because I like to suffer
<hggdh> :-)
<ScottK> OK.
* ScottK likes my computer to actually work from one day to the next.
<hggdh> ScottK: really -- I am being very, oh very careful
* hggdh too
<pochu> hggdh: that's not enough ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #115979 in ffmpeg (universe) "[apport]  ffmpeg crashed with SIGSEGV in sws_freeContext()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115979
<hggdh> pochu: yes, I know... I like to live in the bleeding edge on a 4-sided sword
<hggdh> pochu: I see you are doing a bit of liferea
<bddebian> Heya tuxmaniac
<hggdh> pochu and I just opened bug 115981
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115981 in liferea "liferea crashes with SIGSEGV when selecting entry from unread list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115981
* pochu looks
<pochu> hggdh: btw, I like that too :)
<hggdh> BTW -- ScottK, pochu: I test-booted 2.6.22.4, and succeeded in hosing two reiser FSs. Be careful there
<pochu> I just have ext3 :) but thanks for the advice.
<ubotu> New bug: #115980 in kdelibs (main) "Kontakt gave an error that it was allready running and could not open a second time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115980
<ubotu> New bug: #115981 in liferea (main) "liferea crashes with SIGSEGV when selecting entry from unread list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115981
<pochu> hggdh: is that crash with 1.2.15?
<pochu> from the repos?
<hggdh> pochu: 1.2.15-0Ubuntu1. Just added it in
<pochu> ok, cool.
<hggdh> pochu: from the repos, yes
<pochu> hggdh: already fixed in 1.2.15b :) http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1721006&group_id=87005&atid=581684
<ubotu> Sourceforge bug 1721006 "Segementation fault in 1.2.15" [Pri: 5,Open fixed] 
<pochu> hggdh: I'll upload it.
<hggdh> pochu: cool, thanks. Sorry for the bit of work there
<pochu> hggdh: thanks to you for report the bug!! :)
<pochu> btw, ubotu seems to work much better than the launchpad remote watches :)
<hggdh> pochu: np. I am trying to get back to it now, after some weeks of intense work with my clients
<ubotu> New bug: #115982 in compiz (main) "shaded windows block drag and drop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115982
<ubotu> New bug: #115983 in glade-3 (universe) "Glade 3.2.0 does not include GtkToolButton widget in palette" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115983
<ubotu> New bug: #115984 in belpic (universe) "beid segfault in 64 bits mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115984
<ubotu> New bug: #115609 in mesa (main) "glxinfo crashes X with SiS661GX graphics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115609
<pochu> slomo: around? There's a new upstream release for liferea, which is just a one-crash-fix-release. It's bug 115981, and SF 1721006. I've installed it here and works fine. Can you upload it? It's in http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/ :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115981 in liferea "liferea crashes with SIGSEGV when selecting entry from unread list" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115981
<pochu> SourceForge 1721006
<ubotu> Sourceforge bug 1721006 "Segementation fault in 1.2.15" [Pri: 5,Open fixed]  http://sf.net/support/tracker.php?aid=1721006
<ubotu> New bug: #115985 in desktop-effects (main) "resizing windows using the option of the right-click menu on windows list applet blocks everything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115985
<ubotu> New bug: #115987 in kguitar (universe) "Please merge kguitar 0.5-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115987
<ubotu> New bug: #115988 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "themes link broken in sylpheed-claws-gtk2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115988
<ubotu> New bug: #115989 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in TaskContainer::updateKickerTip()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115989
<ubotu> New bug: #115992 in Ubuntu "can't delete some files from root user direcoties from the trash, and the trash is not restorable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115992
<ubotu> New bug: #115993 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115993
<ubotu> New bug: #115994 in Ubuntu "include serialmonkey rt73 driver in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115994
<ubotu> New bug: #115995 in autoconf (main) "Buggy dist-upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115995
<slomo> pochu: and another one ;)
<pochu> yeah! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #115999 in powernowd (main) "powernowd locks the machine with 4Gb of RAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115999
<slomo> pochu: uploaded
<pochu> slomo: cool, thanks! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116001 in samba (main) "Cannot delete files on share with Russian symbols" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116001
<ubotu> New bug: #116003 in Ubuntu "apport-checkreports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116003
<ubotu> New bug: #116004 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "app-install-data-commercial postinst script unconditionally assumes update-app-install is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116004
<ubotu> New bug: #116005 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116005
<ubotu> New bug: #116007 in Ubuntu "Firefox crashes when I type a punctuation chracter in a textarea" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116007
<ubotu> New bug: #116008 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  mppdec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116008
<ubotu> New bug: #116009 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  mppenc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116009
<ubotu> New bug: #116010 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in mkdir()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116010
<ubotu> New bug: #116011 in mailman (main) "postfix-to-mailman.py script location confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116011
<ubotu> New bug: #116012 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116012
<ubotu> New bug: #116013 in openoffice.org (main) "Form wizard don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116013
<ubotu> New bug: #116014 in mysql-admin (universe) "[apport]  mysql-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116014
<ubotu> New bug: #116015 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116015
<ubotu> New bug: #116016 in gossip (universe) "[feisty]  Gossip segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116016
<ubotu> New bug: #116017 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AssertionError in start_process()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116017
<ubotu> New bug: #116019 in Ubuntu "cannot mount USB devices after NTFS rw installed and eSATA used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116019
<ubotu> New bug: #116020 in Ubuntu "There should be a software modem configuration tool developed for ubuntu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116020
<ubotu> New bug: #116021 in kdemultimedia (main) "unable to eject audiocd from device applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116021
<ubotu> New bug: #116023 in beagle (main) "Missing keyboard shortcut for item menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116023
<ubotu> New bug: #116024 in beagle (main) "Wrong locale for 'Applications' results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116024
<ubotu> New bug: #116025 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_object_get_parent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116025
<ubotu> New bug: #116027 in gs-esp (main) "gs-esp can't open (E)PS files with text inside" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116027
<ubotu> New bug: #116026 in coreutils (main) "[apport]  dd crashed with SIGSEGV in read() [test bug] " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116026
<ubotu> New bug: #116028 in rhythmbox (main) "last.fm-plugin doesn't send data to last.fm for several hours" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116028
<ubotu> New bug: #116029 in Ubuntu "Belkin wireless PCMCIA card no longer works in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116029
<ubotu> New bug: #116031 in kdeadmin (main) "disabling an interface doesn't "stick"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116031
<ubotu> New bug: #116030 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crashed after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116030
<ubotu> New bug: #116034 in control-center (main) "Sound manager is not working." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116034
<ubotu> New bug: #116035 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kdm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116035
<ubotu> New bug: #116036 in mp3gain (universe) "[apport]  mp3gain crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116036
<ubotu> New bug: #116037 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116037
<ubotu> New bug: #116038 in glade-3 (universe) "A rapid exit when I clicked a window for view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116038
<ubotu> New bug: #116039 in havp (universe) "I get an error while installing or uninstalling packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116039
<stijn_pol> I have problems with schroot: "Insufficient free extents". I noticed an error before saying that schroot didn't clean the environment or something like that... Can I manually clean?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<pochu> Xk2c: If the issues are solved, close it. We can talk about it with the bugs fixed ;)
<Xk2c> ic pochu
<Xk2c> ok closing the bug
<pochu> Xk2c: I suggest you to join #ubuntu-motu-torrent. It'll be a better place to talk about it :)
<Xk2c> thanks
<Xk2c> ic
<pochu> Xk2c: thanks to you :)
<Xk2c> :)
<Xk2c> where is ther difference between "fix commited" and "fix released" ?
<Xk2c> the
<ianm_> hm what's with this?  launchpad posted my bug comment/attachment twice.  it actually said "Thank you for your comment" and "Attachment xyz.png added to bug" twice each on the page after clicking Submit
<ianm_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade-3/+bug/115251
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115251 in glade-3 "can't remove widgets from clipboard" [Low,Needs info] 
<ubotu> New bug: #116041 in gnome-session (main) "GNOME doesnt resume sessions, dies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116041
<ubotu> New bug: #116042 in cairo-clock (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync cairo-clock(0.3.2-2) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116042
<ubotu> New bug: #116043 in dcl (universe) "Please sync dcl 1:0.9.4.4-4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116043
<ubotu> New bug: #116044 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with SIGFPE in QApplicationPrivate::construct()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116044
<ubotu> New bug: #116046 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116046
<ubotu> New bug: #116047 in wordtrans (universe) "Please sync wordtrans 1.1pre14-5 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116047
<ubotu> New bug: #114903 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty 7.04]  hibernate crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114903
<dsas> Xk2c: Fix released means a fixed package has been made available in the repos
<dsas> Xk2c: fix commited usually means that a fix has been prepared by someone, or has been made upstream
<Xk2c> so if i get that correctly
<Xk2c>  Fix released= made by ubuntu
<Xk2c>  fix commited = upstream?
<dsas> Xk2c: mostly
<Xk2c> ok doki
<dsas> Xk2c: some ubuntu developers use fix committed when they have a fix ready, but can't upload it due to e.g. an upload freeze
<Xk2c> ic
<Xk2c> ahaa
<ubotu> New bug: #114470 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu freezes on install on my Laptop" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114470
<ubotu> New bug: #116049 in httrack (universe) "Crash during download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116049
<ubotu> New bug: #116051 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116051
<ubotu> New bug: #116050 in courier (universe) "[Gutsy MoM]  Please Merge Courier (0.53.3-6ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116050
<ubotu> New bug: #116052 in Ubuntu "opening the gnome terminal closes the session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116052
<ubotu> New bug: #116053 in balazar (universe) "[apport]  balazar crashed with jiba in set_state()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116053
<ubotu> New bug: #116057 in Ubuntu "[apport]  slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116057
<ubotu> New bug: #116056 in gnome-power-manager (main) "regression: powerbutton doesn't perform action (dup-of: 57872)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116056
<ubotu> New bug: #116058 in kdocker (universe) "[apport]  kdocker crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116058
<ubotu> New bug: #116059 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org deletes all images in document on PDF Export" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116059
<ubotu> New bug: #116060 in Ubuntu "os crashes - states on black screen "gathering molecules"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116060
<ubotu> New bug: #116061 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116061
<ubotu> New bug: #116062 in evolution (main) "computer does not beep when new mail arrives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116062
<ubotu> New bug: #116063 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashes with MySQL Query Browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116063
<ubotu> New bug: #116064 in subcommander (universe) "subcommander segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116064
<ubotu> New bug: #116065 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "System hangs randomly and error message "Alps GlidePoint can't grab event device, errno=1022"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116065
<ubotu> New bug: #115848 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Keyboard issues" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115848
<ubotu> New bug: #116066 in ddclient (universe) "Could not connect to members.dyndns.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116066
<ubotu> New bug: #116067 in geany (universe) "A new release of Geany is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116067
<ubotu> New bug: #116068 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116068
<ubotu> New bug: #116069 in firefox (main) "firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116069
<andresmujica> exit
<ubotu> New bug: #116071 in Ubuntu "Wireless usb mouse and keypad not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116071
<ubotu> New bug: #116073 in hotkey-setup (main) "TravelMate C200 Display rotate key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116073
<ubotu> New bug: #116074 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116074
<ubotu> New bug: #115877 in kdebase (main) "A lot of programs can't be started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115877
<ubotu> New bug: #116075 in bluez-utils (main) "pand won't execute the dev-up script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116075
<ubotu> New bug: #116076 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup using remote target fails ungracefully over wireless connection (with gnome-vfs-modules-CRITICAL error)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116076
<ubotu> New bug: #116077 in Ubuntu "[apport]  notification-daemon crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116077
<ubotu> New bug: #116078 in linux-meta (main) "Prism54pci WLAN driver seems broken..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116078
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-22
<ubotu> New bug: #116079 in slune (universe) "Slune hungs unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116079
<ubotu> New bug: #116080 in Ubuntu "Incomplete uninstall of wine applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116080
<ubotu> New bug: #114728 in ubuntustudio "Rosegarden completely freezes computer (dup-of: 34831)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114728
<ubotu> New bug: #116082 in Ubuntu "nautilus crashes when I close session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116082
<ubotu> New bug: #116083 in libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl (universe) "libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl must depend on libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116083
<ubotu> New bug: #116085 in Ubuntu "Konqueror should copy cached version of duplicated tabs, not reload them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116085
<ubotu> New bug: #116084 in Ubuntu "Samsung Q35 - sound stops when adjust volume using keyboard volume control keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116084
<bdmurray> Wow, I found a bug report with a video.  I'm not sure if I should be worried or excited.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: haha
<bdmurray> phew it's safe
<ubotu> New bug: #116086 in xine-ui (universe) "can't load subtitles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116086
<ubotu> New bug: #116087 in pidgin-extprefs (main) "pidgin-extprefs should replace gaim-extendedprefs, to ease upgrades" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116087
<ubotu> New bug: #116088 in Ubuntu "[apport]  alacarte crashed with ExpatError in parseFile()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116088
<ubotu> New bug: #116089 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116089
<ubotu> New bug: #116090 in nautilus (main) "nautilus slow to display folder containing TIFF files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116090
<ubotu> New bug: #116091 in sbuild (universe) "sbuild with schroot and LVM fails to clean up properly" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116091
<ubotu> New bug: #116092 in Ubuntu "no sound anywhere in ubuntu, and mute is off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116092
<ubotu> New bug: #116093 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116093
<fernando> hi all
<ubotu> New bug: #116095 in ppp (main) "pppd ip-up.d scripts not executing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116095
<ubotu> New bug: #116096 in Ubuntu "python gobject Wrong ELF error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116096
<ubotu> New bug: #116097 in adesklets (universe) "adesklet & amd64, adesklets do not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116097
<ubotu> New bug: #116098 in php-soap (universe) "soap-server's socket times out after 4 seconds - no matter what value 'default_socket_timeout' has" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116098
<ubotu> New bug: #116099 in pdfedit (universe) "pdfedit_0.3.1-2_i386 app crashes when openning it after using Alien to convert the RPM to DEB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116099
<ubotu> New bug: #116100 in workrave (main) "[apport]  workrave crashed with SIGSEGV in _XimServerDestroy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116100
<ubotu> New bug: #116101 in opensync (universe) "[apport]  osplugin crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116101
<ubotu> New bug: #116102 in brutalchess (universe) "bad Castling rules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116102
<ubotu> New bug: #116103 in Ubuntu "No signal to monitor while in console mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116103
<ubotu> New bug: #116104 in gnome-panel (main) "adding shermans aquarium, reports problem, unable to add trash can to the start panel." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116104
<ubotu> New bug: #116105 in sane-backends (main) "Scanner function of Samsung scx-4100 hangs sane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116105
<ubotu> New bug: #116106 in yakuake (universe) "[Sync Request]  Please sync Yakuake (2.8~beta1-1) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116106
<ubotu> New bug: #116108 in yakuake (universe) "[Gutsy Merge]  Please merge Yakuake (2.8~beta1-1ubuntu1) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116108
<ubotu> New bug: #116109 in pygobject (main) "Files (incorrectly) in python-gobject-dev rather than python-gobject" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116109
<ubotu> New bug: #116112 in hal (main) "problem durning AMD64 install on Core 2 Duo E6600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116112
<ubotu> New bug: #116113 in pygobject (main) "[Gutsy]  pygobject 2.13.1-0ubuntu1 breaks many (if not all) applications that depend on it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116113
<ubotu> New bug: #116116 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116116
<ubotu> New bug: #116117 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116117
<ubotu> New bug: #116118 in uqm (multiverse) "UQM distributed in Ubuntu doesn't use the UQM virtual file system correctly." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116118
<ubotu> New bug: #116119 in evolution (main) "Evolution Hangs After I Single Click on the From Address " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116119
<ubotu> New bug: #116120 in olive (universe) "Olive cant find the python-glade2 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116120
<ubotu> New bug: #116121 in pyinotify (universe) "[merge] Please merge pyinotify 0.7.0-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116121
<ubotu> New bug: #116124 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "Including mplayerplug-in Mozilla Extension in ubuntu package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116124
<ubotu> New bug: #116127 in xfsprogs (main) "xfs_db crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116127
<ubotu> New bug: #116126 in xmms (main) "xmms does not display correctly hebrew" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116126
<ubotu> New bug: #116128 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_PS_Font_Info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116128
<dabaR> I am considering this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bootcd/+bug/103647
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103647 in bootcd "Feisty Beta Live CD freezes on boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dabaR> I can see that the bug is in no way related to bootcd.
<dabaR> I also see that it is fairly old.
<dabaR> I am considering putting status to needs info, and changing the package to the kernel.
<dabaR> Please advise me on what would be the right thing(tm)
* dabaR is sorry about the (tm) thing
<dabaR> I would also make a comment asking whether it still happens.
<ubotu> New bug: #116129 in glabels (universe) "glabels keeps locking up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116129
<ubotu> New bug: #116130 in nautilus (main) "Default handling of TIFF files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116130
<persia> dabaR: It should probably be Needs Info, but I'd leave it attached to bootcd until you get a reply from the submitter.
<dabaR> Even though it is obviously unrelated to that package?
<dabaR> persia: ^
<dabaR> (just to highlight)
<persia> dabaR: No need to highlight.  It takes me a while to answer whilst I investigate.
<dabaR> persia: OK, sorry. Thanks for helping me:)
<persia> dabaR: This looks like it should have been a support request.  I don't think there is enough information for it to be useful, and changing the package will automatically subscribe the subscribers for the kernel.  If you could assign yourself, set Needs Info, and work with the submitter to understand the problem (you probably need to know what hardware, firmware revisions, etc.), it may be a duplicate of an existing bug (in which case mark as dup)
<persia> Oops Buffer. it may be a duplicate of an existing bug (in which case mark as dup) or a new bug, in which case it should be assigned to the correct package.
<dabaR> I will ask him first whether it still happens with the 7.04 release, does that sound right?
<dabaR> How would I find out exactly what hardware and firmware revisions? lspci?
<persia> dabaR: Feisty Fawn is the 7.04 release, but there were a number of issues relating to disk access for AMD64 during the last couple weeks, so a final release version may work where the prerelease did not.  Also, you might want to look for closed kernel bugs that might be reelevant, and ask if any of those are appropriate.
<Mithrandir> persia: the fixes were in no way specific to amd64, btw.
<persia> dabaR: I'm not sure how to collect the information.  You might look through a few kernel bugs to see what as been requested previously.
<persia> Mithrandir: No?  I thought I saw one about amd64 handling of a SATA controller (-20 or -21 I thought).  Thanks for the correction.
<dabaR> How long do I wait for the reply before closing the bug?
<Mithrandir> a month or so
<dabaR> Mithrandir: Thank you.
<dabaR> Now for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bootcd/+bug/96365. I see that when I run the command that is given there bootcd does not show up in feisty.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96365 in bootcd "[UNMETDEPS]  bootcd has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<dabaR> I also know that the package can be installed.
<dabaR> Can I just close it?
<dabaR> Or actually, there is no "closed" status. What should I do?
<RAOF> It's closed either by being rejected, or by having a fix released.
<dabaR> I think there was a fix released:)
<dabaR> It works now...
<persia> dabaR: When closing bugs like that, I recommend checking the changelog, and reporting with which version it was fixed.  If there's nothing in the changelog, I usually note which version I tested to make sure it was fixed.
<dabaR> persia: Is it possible that it was fixed with a version when just the dependency was met?
<ubotu> New bug: #116131 in Ubuntu "launchpad timeout error on subject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116131
<persia> dabaR: It depends on how it was fixed.  Many packages depend on older packages, and they may be manually adjusted, or sometimes just rebuilt to fix that.  Some packages depend on something that is broken, and are fixed without upload when that other package is fixed.  If there is no changelog entry, just note that you could not reproduce it on <architecture> with <package> <version> on <date>.
<dabaR> And set to needsinfo?
<persia> dabaR: No, to "Fix Released" if you know it's fixed.  Subscribe yourself just in case.
<ubotu> New bug: #116132 in songwrite (universe) "When you try to print from Songwrite, you just get a general error message from the Songwrite application." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116132
<ubotu> New bug: #116133 in Ubuntu "mouse pointer goes black after screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116133
<ubotu> New bug: #116134 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade edgy to feisty fails: Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116134
<dabaR> geser: Do you have a moment to see whether bug #96365 is still reproducable on your system?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96365 in bootcd "[UNMETDEPS]  bootcd has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96365
<dabaR> Now for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bootcd/+bug/36464. Again, it has nothing to do with the bootcd package.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36464 in bootcd "spdif audio stopped working" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<persia> dabaR: Just a hint: ubotu is good at URLs.  It understands syntax like bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<dabaR> thanks.
<dabaR> I am not sure which package to assign it to. It is fairly old too.
<Mithrandir> asking the submitter to retest on a current distribution is then often a good start
<persia> dabaR: And assigning yourself, and setting "Needs Info" just to make it clear that you're chasing it, and will close it in a month or two if you don't get a response.
<ubotu> New bug: #116136 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool crashes during removal of redundant packages" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116136
<ubotu> New bug: #116139 in k3b (main) "k3b 1.0 and 1.0.1 and video-DVDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116139
<ubotu> New bug: #116140 in gnome-terminal (main) "I'm having a problem downloading limewire." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116140
<ubotu> New bug: #116141 in eog (main) "JPEG printed-to-file as PDF is huge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116141
<ubotu> New bug: #116142 in Ubuntu "inspiron 9400 hibernate and suspend don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116142
<dabaR> persia, Mithrandir: Thank you, I have done so, that is excellent advice.
<ubotu> New bug: #116144 in libapache2-mod-python (main) "Please sync libapache2-mod-python (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116144
<dabaR> SageMassa: Are you on this channel?
<ubotu> New bug: #115920 in Ubuntu "restart and shut-down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115920
<ubotu> New bug: #116145 in gnome-terminal (main) "ubuntu studio gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116145
<ubotu> New bug: #116146 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gshowtv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116146
<ubotu> New bug: #116147 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  tv_grab_dvb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116147
<ubotu> New bug: #116149 in xfdesktop4 (main) "Xfce desktop not working after changing theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116149
<ubotu> New bug: #116150 in gs-esp (main) "i get crash message from crash handler on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116150
<persia> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> New bug: #116151 in k3b (main) "(Feisty final) k3b says Success whereas mkisofs failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116151
<ubotu> New bug: #116154 in Ubuntu "HP Pavillon 9205eu - Kernel not booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116154
<dholbach> good morning
<mvo> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey mvo
<ubotu> New bug: #116155 in language-pack-cs (main) "Vnitn chyba pi otevrn vyrovnvac pamti " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116155
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<thekorn> dholbach: I think I will finish my work on bug 109857 soon
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109857 in bughelper "Distinguish between output to stdout and stderr" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109857
<dholbach> thekorn: awesome
<dholbach> thekorn: we should merge that and upload it as a package to gutsy so people can play with it and test it
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks for your work on that
<thekorn> dholbach: I just pushed the latest revision to the branch attached to the bugreport,
<thekorn> please have a look at it, have to run now, will be back later
<dholbach> thekorn: alright, I'll check it out
<ubotu> New bug: #116158 in nautilus (main) "nautilus wants to execute .abw but not .doc files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116158
<dholbach> thekorn: I merged and did a new upload
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks again
<mpt> There seems to be a bug in gtk+ that I can reliably trigger by using update-manager
<mpt> Does anyone want to instruct me in how I can turn it into a useful bug report?
<asac> mpt: how does the bug look like?
<mpt> asac, when I click on the button to install all updates, *every* GTK+ application hangs
<mpt> Qt applications are unaffected
<crimsun> feisty, I presume?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> Curiously, launchers in the gnome-panel are unaffected, but the menus are no longer openable
<mvo_> mpt: woah, that is a interessing one. let me see if I can produce it
<mvo_> mpt: does it only happens on "install" or on "update" as well?
<mvo_> ("check")
<mpt> hmm, not sure, and I'll have to restart to find out :-) one moment...
<ubotu> New bug: #116159 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116159
<asac> mvo_: what have you done ... breaking all GTK+ applications :) ... its definitly your fault
* mvo_ hides from seb128
<mvo_> asac: *shhhh* if he finds out that I broke gtk!
<mvo_> asac: afterall that is his job ;)
<mpt> I've actually had this problem for a few weeks, but hadn't worked out the steps to reproduce
<mpt> I thought perhaps it was just because of really really high load
<asac> mvo_: i will cover your ass as good as i can :) ... just blame me if in doubt
<mvo_> mpt: does it have anything to do with the authentication dialog? do you only get it when this dialog comes up? or everytime?
<mvo_> asac: haha :)
<mpt> mvo_, it happens after the authentication alert
* seb128 looks at mvo_
<seb128> what did you do this time!?
<mpt> haha
<mpt> ok, update-manager is running
<seb128> if you have it for weeks that's likely not happening to everybody
<seb128> because nobody else reported it
<seb128> and I'm using update-manager without any problem
<mpt> I click "Check", it asks for my passphrase, that's fine
<seb128> will be fun to debug :/
<mpt> Now it has hung on "Downloading package information"
<mpt> along with every other gtk app
<pochu> seb128: like the panel crash? ;)
<mpt> The fun part of this bug is that it even prevents the Force Quit alert from containing anything
<seb128> pochu: no, the panel crash we got ton of duplicates
<mpt> So, what do I do next?
<ubotu> New bug: #116160 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse does not support conventional encryption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116160
<pochu> seb128: but it's hard to get a good valgrind log :(
<seb128> pochu: right, but we know there is a bug somewhere, mpt's one seems a local b0rkage
<seb128> mpt: what are the steps to trigger your bug?
<pochu> hehe, right :)
<mvo_> mpt: so the download hangs because of slow network? or is this hang part of the problem?
<mpt> seb128, open update-manager, click "Check", enter passphrase, click "OK"
<mvo_> mpt: do you think you could strace it? if xterm is still working that could work
<mpt> I can Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get a terminal, if that's what you mean
<mvo_> seb128: I suspect that gksu is doing something here, but I currently am a bit in the dark about this problem
<mvo_> mpt: yes, that is cool
<mvo_> mpt: please run ps ax |grep gksu
<mvo_> and see if there is a gksu process somewhere
<mpt> Yeah, I see the gksu process
<mvo_> ok, cool
<mpt> update-manager itself is stuck on "poll("
<mvo_> what is gksu doing?
<mvo_> mpt: is a synaptic runing too?
<pochu> Oh! I remember now :)
<pochu> mvo_: mpt: I had that bug too.
<pochu> It's gksu running.
<Hobbsee> boo
<pochu> mpt: you can enter the gnome-system-monitor and killall it.
<pochu> heya Hobbsee :)
<mpt> yes, synaptic is running
<Hobbsee> hey pochu!
<mpt> mvo_, gksu is repeating itself
<pochu> Or go to a VT and kill it of course.
<pochu> repeating?
* pochu doesn't remember that part of the bug :)
<mpt> Yes, and this is what it's repeating:
<mvo_> mpt: what is it doing? just waiting for synaptic (waitpid() loop or something like this?)
<mpt> there is a waitpid involved, one moment
<mpt> yes, it's waiting for synaptic
<mpt> and "-1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<ubotu> New bug: #116161 in php5 (main) "upload_max_filesize should be larger in default php.ini" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116161
<ubotu> New bug: #116162 in gnome-app-install (main) "[gutsy]  gnome-app-install not runs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116162
<mpt> pochu, if you were able to use gnome-system-monitor at all, then it's probably not the same bug
<mvo_> mpt: could you please log the straces of synaptic, gksu and update-manager for a few seconds into a file and send them to me (or open a bug in LP)? I hope to get a idea what goes wrong then
<mpt> ok
<mpt> hmm, does "> file" and Ctrl+C after a second or two work?
* mpt never tried > that way
<mvo_> mpt: I would also be interessted if you get that behaviour when you run update-manager from a terminal window with sudo (then there will be no gksu used)
<mvo_> mpt: yes, that will work
<pochu> mpt: as you said the panel icons work... Every other app didn't render anymore for me, but if I launched g-s-m, it worked.
<mpt> oh, I supposed I could use head too
<ubotu> New bug: #116156 in eog "Print-to-PDF from EOG needs compression options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116156
<viviersf> doko, ping
<mpt> argh, I made it un-Ctrl+C-able
* mpt hits the power button
<mpt> mvo_, going afk now, but I'll let you know when I've reported the bug
<mvo_> mpt: sure. thanks!
<Hobbsee> hello mpt
<ubotu> New bug: #116163 in update-manager (main) "Better free space checking in /boot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116163
<ubotu> New bug: #116164 in netpanzer (universe) "netpanzer crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116164
<ubotu> New bug: #116165 in putty (universe) "Cannot copy and paste from putty to other applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116165
<ubotu> New bug: #116166 in soundconverter (universe) "Please sync soundconverter (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116166
<ubotu> New bug: #116167 in gnome-speech (main) "Please merge gnome-speech 1:0.4.12-3ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116167
<ubotu> New bug: #116169 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in AsyncQueue::instance()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116169
<ubotu> New bug: #116170 in pidgin (main) "does not connect to Jabber: "XML is not well-formed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116170
<ubotu> New bug: #116171 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116171
<doko> viviersf: pong
<ubotu> New bug: #116172 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice impress crash on adding effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116172
<ubotu> New bug: #116175 in gnome-panel (main) "in beryl just one workstation and no rotate :(" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116175
<ubotu> New bug: #116177 in libpam-ldap (universe) "unability to configure rootbinddn only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116177
<ubotu> New bug: #116178 in ntlmaps (universe) "ntlmaps process should be started with hihger niceness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116178
<ubotu> New bug: #116179 in Ubuntu "[gusty] OpenOffice Writer crach when opening a document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116179
<ubotu> New bug: #116180 in gnome-panel (main) "Date/Time display uneven when panel moved to right or left of screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116180
<ubotu> New bug: #116181 in poppler (main) "PDF views but silently fails to print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116181
<ubotu> New bug: #116182 in Ubuntu "Gnome Save As dialog shows 'dev' instead of 'filesystem'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116182
<ubotu> New bug: #116183 in gtk+2.0 (main) "GTK's compose map is different to X's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116183
<ubotu> New bug: #116184 in gajim (universe) "network manager support in gajim does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116184
<geser> dabaR: yes, apt-cache unmet -i still lists bootcd-ia64 here (AMD64)
<ubotu> New bug: #116185 in Ubuntu "battery state not reported correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116185
<ubotu> New bug: #116186 in gramps (universe) "Ability to sort children by date of birth in ancestry chart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116186
<ubotu> New bug: #116187 in 3ddesktop (universe) "Most desktop images blank under GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116187
<ubotu> New bug: #116188 in update-manager (main) "unable to install "python-scipy" (edgy --> feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116188
<ubotu> New bug: #116189 in firefox (main) "[Feisty]  Crash: 'BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116189
<ubotu> New bug: #116192 in pyrex (main) "please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116192
<ubotu> New bug: #116193 in tzdata (main) "error upgrading tzdata_2007e to tzdata_2007f" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116193
<ubotu> New bug: #116194 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116194
<ubotu> New bug: #116195 in hotkey-setup (main) "led not glowing though acerhk is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116195
<ubotu> New bug: #116198 in software-properties (main) "adept manager repository crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116198
<ubotu> New bug: #116199 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "PPTP client resets my network settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116199
<fernando> moin all
<ubotu> New bug: #116201 in Ubuntu "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116201
<ubotu> New bug: #116202 in rhythmbox (main) "Track lengths displayed for .aac files are much shorter than the actual track length." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116202
<ubotu> New bug: #116205 in amule (universe) "System displayed message on startup that amule had crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116205
<ubotu> New bug: #116206 in firefox (main) "Menus not working after customise toolbars (Feisty PPC)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116206
<fernando> ajmitch: #116096 depend #116109 fix?
<ubotu> New bug: #116191 in gnome-panel (main) "cacaca" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116191
<ubotu> New bug: #116203 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116203
<ubotu> New bug: #116208 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116208
<ubotu> New bug: #112762 in gnome-desktop (main) "Gnome Screen don't work well" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112762
<ubotu> New bug: #116209 in uswsusp (universe) "Suspend does not support all ibm R60 notebooks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116209
<ubotu> New bug: #116210 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "NetworkManager fails with ndiswrapper and MSI CB54G2 wireless adapter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116210
<ubotu> New bug: #116211 in Ubuntu "hardware not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116211
<pochu> mvo: seems you haven't subscribed to bug 103688. I've answered your question there, but you won't get a mail :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103688 in liferea "liferea crashes - ** ERROR **: file itemlist.c: line 172 (itemlist_load): assertion failed: (NULL != itemSet)" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103688
<ubotu> New bug: #116212 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116212
<ubotu> New bug: #116213 in gnome-panel (main) "right click on Programm Tab causes crash of gnome Panel, activatet: always on top and always on visible desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116213
<ubotu> New bug: #116214 in opendb (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync opendb (0.81p20-1.1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116214
<mvo> pochu: thanks, I seem to be unable to make it crash on a stock feisty install here. I changed folders a couple of times now and it seems to not crash for me
<pochu> mvo: you need to do it just after starting it, iirc.
<pochu> So quit it. And then start it, move to a folder, and move to another.
<pochu> If then it doesn't crash, I don't know :)
<mvo> pochu: aha, that helped
<pochu> mvo: Don't go to any item, just change to a couple of folders.
<pochu> :)
<mvo> crahes nicely now
<pochu> It has an easy workaround -> don't start liferea and move to a couple of folders :)
<pochu> But has an easy fix too ;)
<mvo> yeah, I know. still the policy is that each of the updates must be verified.
<pochu> Sure thing. And if you weren't able to reproduce it, I wouldn't want it to be uploaded.
<mvo> pochu: its all good now :) I marked it verification-done
<pochu> mvo: cool :) Thanks for the testing.
<mvo> cheers
<ubotu> New bug: #116215 in ude (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync ude (0.29b-3) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116215
<dabaR> seb128: I see you did many changes to the gdm package. I have found this issue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21990/, please advise as to what I can do. I have changed the file to be " instead the &quote;, and made a debdiff. Would you like the debdiff or something else?
<habeeb> Ehm.. Next week I'm installing KDE 4 for bug reporting. I can report the bugs in Launchpad?
<seb128> dabaR: I didn't
<pochu> habeeb: If they are from the repos, yes. If not, report them upstream.
<pochu> (I don't know whether they're or not, I'm a gnome guy :))
<seb128> dabaR: what do you mean? what are you trying to update? changes are coming from upstream and the documentation has been updated
<dabaR> seb128: hehe, I was trying to say that you seem to the maintaining that package in ubuntu. But now I see that you did not make changes, sorry.
<dabaR> seb128: I am not trying to update anything, I see there is a mistake in there, and am wondering what is the right hting to do.
<seb128> dabaR: what mistake?
<dabaR> Did you take a look at the pastebin?
<seb128> yes
<dabaR> OK, search for &quote;
<dabaR> SOrry that was actually not that clear.
<seb128> ah, you mean &quote; should be "
<dabaR> AFAICT.
<seb128> feel free to attach the debdiff in launchpad
<seb128> I'll send it to bugzilla.gnome.org
<dabaR> In a bug report?
<seb128> if you went to send it upstream directly you are welcome though
<seb128> yes
<dabaR> I will send it to upstream if it is the same to you.
<seb128> that's less work for us if you open it upstream
<seb128> because otherwise we have to forward it
<seb128> and to act as a gateway for questions, etc
<dabaR> Right, that is why I will report there.
<dabaR> I will test with their source tarball.
<dabaR> Im so unclear this morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #116216 in kdepim (main) "Akregator shows incorrect screenshot in warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116216
<dabaR> seb128: Thank you.
<seb128> dabaR: you're welcome, thanks for working on the bug ;)
<persia> dabaR: If there isn't a LP bug, and you submit it upstream, I recommend creating an LP bug, linking to upstream, and subscribing yourself.  That way, if other people find the bug, they will comment on yours, and you can pass the comments upstream.
<seb128> I recommend not doing that
<seb128> few people use gutsy
<seb128> it's a small bug and not likely to get many dups
<persia> dabaR: listen to seb128.  He's usually more correct than I.
<seb128> well, feel free if you want
<seb128> but that creates extra bug mail flood for us
<seb128> extra work for you
<seb128> and it's of no real use
<seb128> we can still add the upstream task if somebody opens a bug about it later
<dabaR> Oh ya, I will probably follow through to see whether it was fixed out of curiosity.
<ubotu> New bug: #116217 in openoffice.org (main) "writer pdf export dialog is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116217
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm about to commit a simple audacity clue file to bughelper, hopefully someone can look at it and see if it is correct
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm still sketchy on the syntax
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: sure, any question?
<ubotu> New bug: #116218 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116218
<ubotu> New bug: #116219 in sane-backends (main) "libsane 1.0.18-3ubuntu1 Espon CX5400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116219
<FreddyM> the clue file is committed now..
<bdmurray> FreddyM: looks good to me
<FreddyM> thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> FreddyM: you could use a second op line with stuff from the retrace to make it more specific though
<ubotu> New bug: #116220 in Ubuntu "seems apt causes crash ( feisty )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116220
<ubotu> New bug: #116221 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hubackup crashed with EOF in read_nonblocking()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116221
<FreddyM> what do you mean bdmurray?
<bdmurray> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FreddyM> i can change the clue file, just not sure what you want me to add..
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22000/
<bdmurray> maybe something like that
<bdmurray> in case there is another bug dealing with XFreeFont
<FreddyM> okay will do...that is a very valid point...brb and i'll commit those changes.
<ubotu> New bug: #116222 in smart (universe) "Smart launcher not added to Menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116222
<bddebian> Boo
<ScottK> Bah
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: commiting changes now
<ubotu> New bug: #116223 in Ubuntu "Intel 915 3D display problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116223
<ubotu> New bug: #116224 in tilda (universe) "True Transparencies in Tilda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116224
<ubotu> New bug: #116225 in Ubuntu "error on install E: havp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116225
<ubotu> New bug: #116226 in bash (main) "echo does not handle escapes any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116226
<thekorn> dholbach: I try to move utils.py from python-lp-bugs to bughelper, just one question: do we need the version number of bughelper in the header of the url opener?
<ubotu> New bug: #116227 in swscanner (universe) "swscanner with rausb driver crashes (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116227
<ubotu> New bug: #116228 in adept (main) "adept manager window is fixed in length" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116228
<ubotu> New bug: #116229 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116229
<ubotu> New bug: #116231 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116231
<dholbach> thekorn: maybe not :)
<thekorn> dholbach: find_version_number() is broken anyhow, so fix it or remove it from py-lp-bugs?
<dholbach> remove from py-lp-bugs if that makes it easier
<thekorn> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #116232 in xchat-gnome (main) "unable to view the userslist of channels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116232
<ubotu> New bug: #116233 in amarok (main) "Amarok in gnome uses xcursor and not default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116233
<ubotu> New bug: #116234 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Rainbow 3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116234
<dabaR> I am looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smart/+bug/116222. I installed the package, and it is a package manager. The binary package is smartpm. It is a command line tool, as far as I can see. There is a --gui option, but it does not work"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116222 in smart "Smart launcher not added to Menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dabaR> It errors, with the message that Configuration is in readonly mode.
<dabaR> No, actually, I just had to run it with sudo
<ubotu> New bug: #116235 in network-manager (main) "PEAP and 802.1x passwords saved plaintext in gconf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116235
<dabaR> So there is a possibility of adding a menu item for "sudo smart --gui"
<persia> dabaR: You probably want "Exec=gksu smart --gui" in the .desktop file.
<dabaR> so a .desktop file is what is missing?
<dabaR> I thought so:)
<pochu> !info bug-buddy feisty
<ubotu> bug-buddy: GNOME Desktop Environment bug reporting tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 144 kB, installed size 2552 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #116236 in evince (main) "evince shows a mostly blank pdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116236
<ubotu> New bug: #116237 in libgems-ruby (universe) "RubyGems install path prevents mongrel from being a recognized command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116237
<pochu> !info bug-buddy edgy
<ubotu> bug-buddy: GNOME Desktop Environment bug reporting tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 140 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #116238 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot photo import locks up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116238
<ubotu> New bug: #116239 in Ubuntu "X crash at startup with IBM T22/savage s3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116239
<ubotu> New bug: #116240 in f-spot (main) "f-spot database locked when importing photos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116240
<wattazoum> Hi there
<wattazoum> Can someone of QA change the importance of Bug #103025 to High, it's annoying lot of people
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103025 in vlc "(Feisty) VLC sound quality is poor for many video files" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103025
<ubotu> New bug: #116242 in galternatives (universe) "[apport]  galternatives crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116242
<ubotu> New bug: #116245 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116245
<ubotu> New bug: #116246 in lineakd (universe) "[apport]  lineakd crashed with SIGSEGV in _kde_IceTransClose()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116246
<ubotu> New bug: #116247 in python-scipy (universe) "scipy.odr import error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116247
<ubotu> New bug: #116248 in strigi (universe) "[apport]  strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in ID3V2ThroughAnalyzer::connectInputStream()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116248
<ubotu> New bug: #116249 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116249
<ubotu> New bug: #116244 in bug-buddy ""english, please!"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116244
<bdmurray> anybody have an idea as to what would provide the alert in bug 27281?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 27281 in Ubuntu "incorrect/misleading error message says home folder should have 644 permissions instead of 755" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/27281
<ubotu> New bug: #116252 in beep-media-player (universe) "Consistent crash with SIGSEGV in Beep Media Player 0.9.7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116252
<ubotu> New bug: #116253 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116253
<ubotu> New bug: #116255 in kdebase (main) "kfontinst dumps core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116255
<ubotu> New bug: #116256 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "OpenVPN lacks support for --tls-remote option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116256
<stijn_pol> Some help? I finished a patch using cdbs with simple-patchsys. Should I know try building the code with sbuild?
<stijn_pol> are there other things that need to be changed?
<ScottK> stijn_pol: WHat bug are you fixing?
<stijn_pol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-hearts/+bug/114893
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114893 in gnome-hearts "Shooting the moon with the bonus diamond results in incorrect scoring" [Wishlist,In progress] 
<stijn_pol> woops? did I wake ubotu?
<ScottK> Yes you did.  That's fine.
<ubotu> New bug: #116257 in iptables (main) "Any chance for iptables random module?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116257
<ubotu> New bug: #116260 in vnc4 (universe) "Possible Xlib bug w/vnc4 server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116260
<ScottK> In general terms, you get the source package, add your patch, add an entry in debian/changelog, build an updated source package, build a binary from the source, install and tets the binary (.deb), and then make a debdiff and attach it to the bug.
<ScottK> stijn_pol: Where are you in that process?
<stijn_pol> I solved the bug
<stijn_pol> the code is correct now
<stijn_pol> ScottK: 'Theoretically'
<ScottK> so then the next thing would be to document what you did in debian/changelog.  The easiest way to do this is use dch -i from inside the source tree and it'll open up the changelog ready for a new entry.
<ScottK> OK
<stijn_pol> thanks I'll try, what should be my next step?
<ScottK> Make the changelog entry.
<stijn_pol> sorry, after the changelog... :-)
<ScottK> oh.
<ScottK> Build an updated source pacakge.  The easiest way to do this is debuild -S -uc
<ubotu> New bug: #116259 in iptables (main) "Any chance for iptables random module? (dup-of: 116257)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116259
<ubotu> New bug: #116261 in Ubuntu "error-message after logon, displayconfig-restore.py crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116261
<stijn_pol> ScottK: I do have a chroot environment configured, shouldn't I use it somewhere? It's a bit fussy at the moment (just a beginner)
<stijn_pol> sbuild?
<ScottK> stijn_pol: When we build the binaries, yes.  You can build the source package in either environment.
<ScottK> debuild (which calls dpkg-buildpackage)
<stijn_pol> Thanks :s
<ScottK> Since the package you are fixing in in Universe, #ubuntu-motu is the best channel for this kind of thing.
<stijn_pol> ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #116263 in enemylines3 (universe) "enemy lines 3 crashes at random" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116263
<ubotu> New bug: #116264 in hal (main) "hal ignores fdi files containing uint64 merges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116264
<ubotu> New bug: #116266 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "pre-installation script fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116266
<ubotu> New bug: #116267 in Ubuntu "b44 module not working under Xen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116267
<ubotu> New bug: #116269 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in free()- running convert_me script "Ubuntu CE" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116269
<ubotu> New bug: #116270 in Ubuntu "Setting a static IP address prohibits updates from repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116270
<ubotu> New bug: #116271 in software-properties (main) "adept crashes when adding trying to use software sources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116271
<ubotu> New bug: #116272 in software-properties (main) "adept crashes when adding trying to use software sources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116272
<ubotu> New bug: #116274 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "[feisty]  no currently active network device, won't activate VPN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116274
<ubotu> New bug: #116275 in Ubuntu "import root-system from debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116275
<ubotu> New bug: #116277 in gnome-control-center (main) "calculator multimedia key pauses music player in the same time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116277
<ubotu> New bug: #116284 in wireless-tools (main) "Passwordless wireless is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116284
<ubotu> New bug: #116285 in coreutils (main) "dd crashed with SIGSEGV in read() [test bug] " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116285
<ubotu> New bug: #116288 in update-manager (main) "update manager crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116288
<ubotu> New bug: #116276 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office runs in root (in Feisty)" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116276
<ubotu> New bug: #116289 in Ubuntu "fcheck disabled for laptops running on battery power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116289
<ubotu> New bug: #116290 in tomboy (main) "No choice of language for spell checking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116290
<ubotu> New bug: #116291 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116291
<ubotu> New bug: #116292 in kdepim (main) "[apport]  kontact crashed with SIGSEGV in QGDict::look_ptr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116292
<Xk2c_> how do i add an retrace to an apport bug?
<bdmurray> Xk2c_: usually just tagging the bug with the appropriate archictecture is enough i.e. need-i386-retrace
<bdmurray> Xk2c_: if the apport crash has everything
<Xk2c_> has everything? what is needed?
<ubotu> New bug: #116294 in phpmyadmin (universe) "Please merge phpmyadmin 4:2.10.1-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116294
<Xk2c_> ...and how do i add a tag to the bug?
<bdmurray> click on the pencil to edit the description and you can modify tags too
<Burgundavia> bdmurray: are we building gutsy cds yet?
<Mithrandir> Burgundavia: no
<Mithrandir> d-i isn't done yet, so there's no real point.
<Burgundavia> ahh, figured it was something like that
<Burgundavia> thanks Mithrandir
<Mithrandir> np
<ubotu> New bug: #116295 in gettext (main) "po-mode will not save file using "Q" or "q"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116295
<ubotu> New bug: #116296 in control-center (main) "No beep on keystroke when using accessibilty features" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116296
<Xk2c_> got it thanks bdmurray
<Xk2c_> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #111275 in kdegraphics (main) "aggressive memory leak in kpdf while opening an illegal(?) PDF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111275
<bdmurray> Xk2c_: no problem, thanks for helping
<Xk2c_> *g*
<ubotu> New bug: #116297 in amoeba (multiverse) "[apport]  amoeba crashed with SIGSEGV in __glXInitialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116297
<ubotu> New bug: #116298 in ude (universe) "merge ude 0.2.9 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116298
<ubotu> New bug: #116299 in gtranslator (universe) "gtranslator produces weird error message with previously opened file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116299
<Xk2c_> night bdmurray and folks
<ubotu> New bug: #116300 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse crashes when spawning DTD/XSD license agreement confirmation screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116300
<ubotu> New bug: #116301 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "'Unkown' spelling error" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116301
<ubotu> New bug: #116302 in Ubuntu "please change /media/disk back to /media/usbdisk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116302
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-23
<ubotu> New bug: #116303 in network-manager (main) "patch to add led + wireless power control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116303
<ubotu> New bug: #116304 in zope-common (main) "Please sync zope-common (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116304
<ubotu> New bug: #116306 in scim-hangul (main) "Sync request for libhangul from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116306
<ubotu> New bug: #116307 in constraint (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync constraint (0.3.0-6) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116307
<ubotu> New bug: #116308 in wu-ftpd (universe) "[Merge]  wu-ftpd 2.6.2-26ubuntu1" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116308
<ubotu> New bug: #116310 in gnome-media (main) "sound goes through speakers with headphones connected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116310
<ubotu> New bug: #116305 in pidgin (main) "Gaim crashes when i send/resieve a massage during file transfer with OTR plugin enabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116305
<ubotu> New bug: #116311 in rhythmbox (main) "ipod say do not disconnect and I can't transfert songs." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116311
<ubotu> New bug: #116312 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116312
<ubotu> New bug: #116313 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  adept - repository manager - vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116313
<ubotu> New bug: #116314 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "After successful test and xorg.conf modification, reports failure" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116314
<ubotu> New bug: #116315 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Support for vx2025wm" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116315
<ubotu> New bug: #116316 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashes when no xorg.conf present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116316
<ubotu> New bug: #116317 in ia32-libs-sdl (universe) "missing libsdl-ttf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116317
<ubotu> New bug: #116318 in totem (main) "movie player wont respond when movies are loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116318
<ubotu> New bug: #116319 in update-manager (main) "update-manager aborts on hplip updating to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116319
<ubotu> New bug: #116323 in jumpnbump (universe) "Please sync jumpnbump (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116323
<ubotu> New bug: #116320 in Ubuntu "slow load on all applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116320
<ubotu> New bug: #116321 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  baobab crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gdk_region_rectangle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116321
<ubotu> New bug: #116322 in gnomebaker (universe) "in feisty, gnomebaker cannot burn CD whereas wodim can" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116322
* fernando says that ubotu needs vacation
<bdmurray> or a gag
<ubotu> New bug: #116324 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116324
<ubotu> New bug: #116325 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116325
<fernando> a gallows is very drastic too
<owh> I have a bug that has a fix released and have now been asked to provide a backport to Dapper. How do I tell launchpad? Am I supposed to lodge a new bug and link the two?
<owh> Or should I ask this in #launchpad?
* owh takes silence as yes.
<bdmurray> what bug is that owh?
<persia> owh: Would the fix go to the backports repository, or to the updates repository?  For updates, use "Nominate for Release" to ask for approval to get into updates.  For backports, use "Also affects Distribution" to also assign the bug to the dapper-backports virtual package.
<owh> Bug #62831
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62831 in dosfstools "fsck.vfat truncates files of 4294967295 bytes length to 0 bytes at boot-time" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62831
<owh> persia: It's an update, not a backport. Its a bug fix for dosfstools.
<owh> persia: So, you're saying I should "nominate for release"
<persia> owh: In that case, use Nominate for Release.
<persia> owh: Right.
* owh is clicking away :)
<owh> Doe
<owh> doh, that should be "Done"
<owh> It's easy when you know how :)
<owh> Thanks all!
<bdmurray> persia: the sru process doesn't require something different?
<persia> bdmurray: The SRU process requires making a special package for the previously released distribution and subjecting to testing (search SRU on the wiki), but the first step is "Nominate for Release".
<bdmurray> and subscribe ubuntu-sru team right?
<owh> Do I need to do anything else?
* owh would like to keep an eye on it.
<persia> bdmurray: Probably.  I haven't done many SRUs.
<bdmurray> owh: you might want to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
* owh looks.
<persia> bdmurray: Right - I think the only difference is that "Backport fix to releases" has become "Nominate for Release".
<owh> I was just wondering that :)
<owh> Subscribing the ubuntu-sru team doesn't seem to make sense. They won't get any updates because it's fixed, or will they get an announcement that they were added?
<bdmurray> persia: okay
<bdmurray> owh: they'll get an announcement about being subscribed
<persia> owh: The bug will appear on the team's summary page, and they will receive the additional comments about the bug.  Subscribing teams is an important part of workflow.
<owh> Yup. Just added them. I'm working through the list on the page that bdmurray showed me.
<persia> owh: Thanks a lot.
<bdmurray> I'm gonna change Backport to Nominate on the wiki page
<owh> I'm not sure about the other things that I *must* provide. The patch was applied to the Edgy source, but AFAIK the Dapper source is the same.
<persia> bdmurray: Also, the process appears to be a little different for main and universe: contrast https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU.
<persia> owh: If the source is the same (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<package> shows which versions were in which releases), the patch would be the same, but the changelog entry is a little different.
<owh> persia: I'm just clicking to check to confirm that they are the same.
* owh feels as if the deep end of the pool would be an understatement :)
<owh> This shows that the version we patched: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dosfstools/2.11-2.1ubuntu1  was released to both dapper and edgy, or am I reading that wrong?
<owh> the v2.11-2.1ubuntu2 was removed, the patch was wrong, the current version is v2.11-2.1ubuntu3
<persia> owh: I think you are reading that right (although I use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dosfstools/ to look).
<owh> persia: I was looking for that page, but couldn't get to it from the bug itself :)
<persia> owh: The Overview link from the bug goes there.
<owh> Ah, nice.
<owh> So, how do I comply with the wiki? Where do I put all that information, or have I done my bit by nominating it and subscribing sru?
<persia> owh: add all the information requested in the "Propose" section as a comment to the bug.
<owh> persia: I don't see that section.
* owh feels a little thick.
<persia> owh: Which wiki page are you using?
<owh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<persia> owh: Under "How", section "1. Propose".
<owh> persia: Yes, I see that, but where do I put the information being requested? In a comment?
<owh> s/a comment/the bug comment/
<persia> owh: The wiki page isn't very clear.  I'd use a comment, but I'm not 100% sure.
<owh> persia: It's almost as if the expectation is that I send an email somewhere.
<owh> Which doesn't make much sense.
<owh> Is there an#ubuntu-sru channel?
<owh> Yes, one with me in it :)
<persia> owh: It looks that way to me as well, but there's no email address :)
<owh> Heh. That's what I thought too.
<ubotu> New bug: #116326 in Ubuntu "No audio INTEL HD audio Realtek chip toshiba A205-S4577" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116326
<owh> I'll start with a comment and go from there perhaps.
<owh> The biggest killer is that dosfstools appears to have quite a few bugs and that not many are interested in actually fixing them. Some of these reports have been around for a long time.
<Hobbsee> owh: then please fix them?
<owh> Hobbsee: I'm working on it, I'm working on it. I'm just finding the going hard.
<Hobbsee> ahh.  that may well be why, and that most people dont use it?
<owh> There is only one of me, and most don't appear to care that much.
<owh> Hobbsee: Well, quite a few people use it. You use it every time you use a FAT partition.
<Hobbsee> there's only <60 developers on ubuntu, too.
<Hobbsee> so, you're 1/60th, at the worst.
<owh> :)
<Hobbsee> in fact, i thought it was around 30
<Hobbsee> not sure
<owh> I don't feel so bad now :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116327 in gnome-applets (main) "Disk Mounter applet fails to appear on panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116327
<Hobbsee> owh: people are under the impression that there are infinite developers, like there are in debian, maybe.  they're mistaken
<owh> Hobbsee: Now I feel all warm and fuzzy :) Stop it :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #116328 in gnome-terminal (main) "no sound with ubuntu install on gateway laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116328
<ubotu> New bug: #116330 in sysklogd (main) "[apport]  syslogd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116330
<owh> persia: So, have I now made a complete hash of it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dosfstools/+bug/62831
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62831 in dosfstools "fsck.vfat truncates files of 4294967295 bytes length to 0 bytes at boot-time" [High,Fix released] 
<ScottK> keescook: Did you see the agenda for Friday's MOTU meeting?
<persia> owh: It's not a hash, but it could be better.  Personally, I believe if the two bugs cover the same issue, they should be marked duplicates (and I'd use 62831 as the master).  Also, you've linked to a patch that brings it up to the current release version.  Ideally, there would be a two patches to make 2.11-2.1ubuntu1.1, which included only the necessary change to address the bug.  These patches would differ only in the target release (dapper-pro
<keescook> ScottK: I did, yeah, looks pretty good.  I'm going to try to make it.  :)
<ScottK> Great.
<owh> persia: Your comment was broken off at (dapper-pro
<ScottK> Opps.  Just noticed the channel.  Meant to ask in #ubuntu-motu.  Glad you saw it.
<persia> owh: Sorry.  I hate buffers.  "(dapper-proposed vs. edgy-proposed)."
<Hobbsee> keescook: good.  you have to come.  :P
<keescook> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116331 in debian-installer (main) "Firefox (v1.0.5.11) crashes unexpectedly from time to time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116331
<owh> persia: Ok, some of what you say I think I understand. The two bugs are not covering the same issue, the patch covers both separate bugs. (And when I proposed the release I had forgotten that.)
<owh> persia: I'm not sure how I do what you suggest with regard to the patch.
<persia> owh: I think one is supposed to create a new bug for an SRU that addresses multiple issues, rather than using one of the affected bugs.
<persia> owh: Have you created debdiff patches before?
<owh> persia: No.
<owh> persia: Sistpoty did the actual update. I just came along for the ride - and poking my finger in :)
<owh> persia: He did the integer overflow, I found the rename bug.
<persia> owh: That's a little more complicated then :)  I'm not seeing an easy guide on the Wiki.  I suspect that if you asked in #ubuntu-motu, someone would be happy to walk you through the process.
<owh> Cool. I'm happy to do that.
<crimsun> See the bottom half of https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/updating-chap.html
<owh> crimsun: Is that for me?
<crimsun> yes, WRT debdiff
<owh> Ah
<owh> Tah
<owh> Can I not just cheat and tweak the patch that's already there, it's the same source AFAIK, or am I missing something?
<persia> crimsun: Thanks.
<persia> owh: You can cheat and tweak, but it's easy to break a patch.  If you manually adjust, be sure to test the patch before attaching it.
<owh> Ok, I feel like I've bitten off a whole lot more than I can chew. I'm going to be off-line for 9 days as of tomorrow. I'm unsure how I do this without pissing anyone off.
<persia> owh: If you will be away, the best things to do are to either find someone else to track and chase the fix, or just leave a comment that you'll be away, will be getting back to when you return (dates are good), and would welcome anyone else helping with the process while you are away.
<owh> persia: So, from your description I get a sense of what needs to happen, but I'm not sure I grasp the finer detail. Is there some kind of mentor process than can assist me in walking through this?
<persia> owh: One's just being set up, but won't be ready for a few more days.  Until then, asking here about bug processing and in #ubuntu-motu about packaging and patching is your best option.
<owh> I don't have a sense at all how much time I'm committing to by nominating for release. At the moment it feels like many hours, but I don't know if that is skewed by my lack of understanding. I have no way of measuring my error.
<ubotu> New bug: #116333 in Ubuntu "JAVA mouse pointer lags, slower than XP Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116333
<owh> persia: I don't have a sense at all how much time I'm committing to by nominating for release. At the moment it feels like many hours, but I don't know if that is skewed by my lack of understanding. I have no way of measuring my error.
<owh> Sorry, just Ctrl-W on the wrong focus.
<persia> owh: Sorry.  It depends on the bug.  For some things, the process goes quickly, and for others it is slow.  It takes me about 20 minutes to prep & test a simple patch, but I've a bit of practice.  Most of the time commitment will not be active, but rather keeping track of how many days have passed, and following the processes.
<persia> Overall, I'd guess that it takes about two weeks to process an SRU, if things go well.
<owh> persia: I'm thinking that it would be smartest for me to add a comment that says: I'll be offline. And when I come back to use the hopefully released mentor scheme to do this. What do you think?
<persia> owh: If you'll be away for 9 days, that sounds reasonable.
<owh> persia: I'll make it so :)
<owh> persia: Thanks for your assistance.
<persia> owh: No problems.  Thanks for helping with dosfstools - as you said, it needs some attention :)
<owh> persia: :)
<owh> Or should that be :|
<persia> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116334 in iputils (main) "traceroute6 provides useless man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116334
<persia> bdmurray: Do we really need retraces for duplicate bugs?  At least in the case 87434, 89485 and 55839, I'm certain of the duplication without the retrace.
<bdmurray> persia: sorry about that I was going throught the bugs mailing list and I think some messages might be missing in it.  I'll go double check those
<ubotu> New bug: #116335 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116335
<persia> bdmurray: No worries.  I don't mind a little extra mail, but thought you might be able to save yourself a little work if there was a way to check duplication as part of your workflow.
<bdmurray> I'm using some mutt madness with the ubuntu-bugs mailing list to tag the old ones needing retrace.  However, I'm not positive everything goes to the mailing list and checking each bugs web page would be more work.
<bdmurray> persia: are those bugs numbers the bugs I tagged or dups of those bugs?
<persia> bdmurray: More work is bad.  Keep sending retrace requests - they're a huge help when it's not obvious.
<bdmurray> with gutsy apport will auto add the tags
<bdmurray> I was just trying to clean up the feisty stuff
<persia> bdmurray: Those are master bugs.  The most recent tags were 103259 and 90490.  With apport adding the tags, I expect the retrace will get there before it is triaged.  I was just suprised to see retrace requests for bugs I understood and knew had been addressed.
<bdmurray> hmm, I didn't receive a duplication e-mail about 90490 for sure
<persia> bdmurray: No.  You marked it duplicate when adding the tag (at least as I understand my bugmail).  That's the trigger than made me ask.
<bdmurray> persia: that's odd I found this archive about that bug
<bdmurray> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg202713.html
<bdmurray> showing somebody else marking it as a dup and a mail I didn't get, but that must be me
<persia> bdmurray: No, it's just me reading bugmail wrong.  I wasn't a bug contact for audacity in march, so Malone decided to send me the last two changes with your name attached.  Sorry for the confusion.
<bdmurray> persia: no problem, ideally I wouldn't have tagged it
<persia> bdmurray: Ideally, but if you're processing the bugmail queue directly, it's a lot of extra work to make sure you don't tag dups.
<bdmurray> yeah, I think the error is okay for now but I should get it worked out
<bdmurray> at least I'm not tagging python bugs for retracing
<persia> bdmurray: :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116336 in iptables (main) "iptables package should include an example script to save/restore config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116336
<persia> bdmurray: Another one - for bug 114389, apport retracing already happened.  Again, I don't mind the mail, but I thought you might want feedback on your workflow.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114389 in horgand "horgand crashes when changing instrument" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114389
<ubotu> New bug: #116341 in Ubuntu "Dist-upgrade failed in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116341
<ubotu> New bug: #116343 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116343
<ubotu> New bug: #116344 in Ubuntu "Sifilinaptic Package Error for 3 days" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116344
<ubotu> New bug: #116346 in htop (universe) "upgrade/update to latest release 0.6.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116346
<ubotu> New bug: #116347 in boson (universe) "[apport]  boson crashed with SIGSEGV in glGetString()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116347
<ubotu> New bug: #116348 in banshee (universe) "Banshee Crashes While playing a Song and clicking a Recommended Artist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116348
<ubotu> New bug: #116349 in cupsys (main) "[apport]  pstops crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116349
<ubotu> New bug: #116329 in gdm (main) "Login screen missing when login reconfigured" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116329
<ubotu> New bug: #116350 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116350
<ubotu> New bug: #116351 in Ubuntu "terminal window fork bomb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116351
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> how's it going?
<thekorn> I'm fine, you are right with the api-change,
<thekorn> will start a branch now
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> i'll check it out every now and then and make some suggestions
<dholbach> thekorn: will the API changes be what you're working on atm?
<dholbach> thekorn: btw: your output changes ROCK - the html output in the bughelper reports is clean and nice now
<ubotu> New bug: #113220 in Ubuntu "System's groups must have a fix gid" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113220
<thekorn> dholbach: yeah, I will start changing HTMLOperations maybe today
<dholbach> thekorn: you ROCK
<ubotu> New bug: #113427 in clamav (universe) "[apport]  clamscan crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113427
<ubotu> New bug: #113590 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113590
<ubotu> New bug: #116352 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116352
<ubotu> New bug: #114849 in thunderbird (main) "Aprs utilisation liste numrote, bug lors de la suppression et lors du retour en ligne normale " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114849
<ubotu> New bug: #114881 in gparted (main) "[needs-packaging]  gparted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114881
<ubotu> New bug: #115105 in update-manager (main) "update-manager locks apt permanently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115105
<ubotu> New bug: #115134 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115134
<ubotu> New bug: #116353 in uqm (multiverse) "Please merge uqm 0.6.2.dfsg-3 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116353
<ubotu> New bug: #115376 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115376
<ubotu> New bug: #116354 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "keyboard hungs up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116354
<ubotu> New bug: #115668 in gnome-panel (main) "Multiple workspaces disabled, cannot activate desktop effects, xgl and beryl didn work, keys were invalid." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115668
<ubotu> New bug: #110801 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMware player 1.0.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110801
<ubotu> New bug: #116054 in xorg-server (main) "low display resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116054
<ubotu> New bug: #116355 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116355
<ubotu> New bug: #116356 in kdebase (main) "Konsole cannot be made borderless like Eterm and other terminal emulators" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116356
<thedonvaughn> when i'm anwsering a question on launchpad, how do i set it to "Needs information" ?
<thedonvaughn> nevermind i got it figured out :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116357 in Ubuntu "usb disk will not auto mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116357
<ubotu> New bug: #116358 in qtparted (main) "QtParted doesn't report about number of partitions limitation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116358
<ubotu> New bug: #116359 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  etree-scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116359
<ubotu> New bug: #116360 in Ubuntu "seems that DHCP leases are not renewed after resuming from hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116360
<ubotu> New bug: #116361 in Ubuntu "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116361
<ubotu> New bug: #116362 in gedit (main) "Preferences>View>Display right margin doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116362
<ubotu> New bug: #116363 in libxcb (main) "Please sync libxcb 1.0-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116363
<ubotu> New bug: #116365 in xorg-server (main) "X SERVER RESTART" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116365
<ubotu> New bug: #116366 in Ubuntu "Feisty will not recognize Epson C60 printer." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116366
<thekorn> dholbach: I'm starting the api changes in python-lp-bugs now, I think we can commit the patch against bughelper in bug 116243 to bughelper.main and commit the other one to py-lp-bugs/api-change
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116243 in python-launchpad-bugs "move utils.py from python-launchpad-bugs to bughelper" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116243
<dholbach> thekorn: right, that should work
<thekorn> dholbach: that might be the easiest solution, otherwise we would need a bughelper/api-change branch too
<dholbach> thekorn: ok cool :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116368 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116368
<ubotu> New bug: #116370 in Ubuntu "109181  kprinter's "mail pdf file" crashes with konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116370
<ubotu> New bug: #116372 in bughelper (main) "[apport]  bughelper crashed with TypeError in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116372
<ubotu> New bug: #116371 in bzr (main) "bzr doc-base directs to wrong index page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116371
<ubotu> New bug: #116373 in gs-esp (main) "not sure what the package is for even" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116373
<ubotu> New bug: #116374 in yelp (main) "ubuntu help center open repeatidlynig " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116374
<thekorn> dholbach: we need some scripts to test code changes in bughelper/py-lp-bugs, otherwise we will get more bugreports like bug 116372
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116372 in bughelper "[apport]  bughelper crashed with TypeError in main()" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116372
<dholbach> thekorn: definitely agreed, please commit the patch - it looks good
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll look into unittest and doctest
<thekorn> dholbach: commited, I don't have any experiences with those test modules, will read some docs/examples
<ubotu> New bug: #116375 in kdebase (main) "No hdd icons on KDesktop (KDE 3.5.7)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116375
<dholbach> thekorn: same here :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116376 in mpage (universe) "mpage produces PostScript which makes p2pdf suck memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116376
<ubotu> New bug: #116379 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116379
<ubotu> New bug: #116380 in autoconf (main) "autoconf --version outputs errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116380
<ubotu> New bug: #116381 in apport (main) "apport-qt removed when install KDE 4 alpha: problem with qt dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116381
<ubotu> New bug: #116378 in bzr-gtk "Out of date in gutsy (no 0.16 package)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116378
<ubotu> New bug: #116382 in briquolo (universe) "I tried to run Briquolo, but it crashed. I believe that my OpenGL installation/configuration may be flawed in some way, or my NVIDIA drivers may be badly installed. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116382
<ubotu> New bug: #116383 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116383
<ubotu> New bug: #116384 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116384
<ubotu> New bug: #116385 in bcel (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116385
<ubotu> New bug: #116386 in Ubuntu "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116386
<ubotu> New bug: #116389 in alacarte (main) "Drag and Drop requires an application restart to function properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116389
<ubotu> New bug: #116390 in kernel-patch-vserver (universe) "No kernel-patch-vserver for feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116390
<ubotu> New bug: #116391 in alacarte (main) "Pressing Enter Key on New Menu/New Item should trigger the OK/Close Button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116391
<ubotu> New bug: #116392 in gdm (main) "gdm crashes with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116392
<ubotu> New bug: #116394 in enchant (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116394
<ubotu> New bug: #116395 in keep (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116395
<ubotu> New bug: #116396 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound on Toshiba p200 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116396
<ubotu> New bug: #116397 in libmx4j-java (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116397
<ubotu> New bug: #116398 in libxalan2-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116398
<ubotu> New bug: #116399 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116399
<ubotu> New bug: #116400 in libxerces2-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116400
<ubotu> New bug: #116401 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116401
<ubotu> New bug: #116402 in rhino (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116402
<ubotu> New bug: #116403 in zope-common (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116403
<ubotu> New bug: #116404 in rhythmbox (main) ""Copy to library" button appears to do nothing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116404
<ubotu> New bug: #116405 in twisted-conch (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116405
<ubotu> New bug: #116406 in ubiquity (main) "Instalation chashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116406
<ubotu> New bug: #116407 in twisted-web2 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116407
<ubotu> New bug: #116408 in twisted-web (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116408
<ubotu> New bug: #116412 in twisted-mail (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116412
<ubotu> New bug: #116413 in twisted-lore (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116413
<ubotu> New bug: #116409 in twisted-news (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116409
<ubotu> New bug: #116410 in twisted-names (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116410
<ubotu> New bug: #116411 in acpi-support (main) "wrong s2disk parameters invoked by hibernate.sh in acpi-support 0.95 when /etc/usplash.conf is present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116411
<ubotu> New bug: #116414 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in doPoll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116414
<ubotu> New bug: #93840 in upstart "power button pressed many times on gdm gives root access" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93840
<ubotu> New bug: #116415 in puppet (universe) "puppet and puppetd have no man pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116415
<ubotu> New bug: #116416 in Ubuntu "guidance-power-manager and kpowersave stop working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116416
<ubotu> New bug: #116417 in puppet (universe) "puppetmasterd and puppetca have no man pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116417
<ubotu> New bug: #116418 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  PARTIAL package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116418
<ubotu> New bug: #116419 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cannot install Ubuntu 7.04 on sun ultra 45" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116419
<ubotu> New bug: #116420 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Backend requires a module section" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116420
<ubotu> New bug: #116421 in firefox (main) "firefox shell breaks "profile" option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116421
<ubotu> New bug: #116422 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116422
<ubotu> New bug: #116423 in Ubuntu "kde-init says has crashed on system launch..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116423
<ubotu> New bug: #116424 in Ubuntu "no onboard sound on laptop (NEC)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116424
<ubotu> New bug: #116425 in Ubuntu "screen saver (MOLECULE) hangoff my pc and i only see this path(CREATING MOLECULE) and my system does n't responed any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116425
<ubotu> New bug: #116429 in samba (main) "[apport]  net crashed with SIGSEGV in run_rpc_command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116429
<ubotu> New bug: #116427 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashed with signal 11 (SIGSEGV) when it was closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116427
<ubotu> New bug: #116431 in gnuplot (universe) "Compressed documentation breaks gnuplot demos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116431
<ubotu> New bug: #116432 in postgis (universe) "postgis should provide postgresql-8.2-postgis" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116432
<ubotu> New bug: #116434 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  FFTV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116434
<ubotu> New bug: #116435 in totem (main) "Plays CD, but won't play DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116435
<ubotu> New bug: #116436 in ubuntu-meta (main) "wrong version of ndiswrapper in ship-live seed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116436
<ubotu> New bug: #116428 in Ubuntu "7.04 liveCD crashes at boot time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116428
<ubotu> New bug: #116438 in Ubuntu "LC_CTYPE, LC_MESSAGES, LC_* is mostly incorrectly encoded by startup scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116438
<ubotu> New bug: #116440 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB hard drive (iPod) I/O errors on read. Works fine in Feisty LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116440
<ubotu> New bug: #116441 in vmware-player (multiverse) "Please upgrade VMWare Player to current (1.0.2 -> 2.0) (Feisty and LTS)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116441
<ubotu> New bug: #116442 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes While Doing Nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116442
<ubotu> New bug: #116443 in Ubuntu "Cannot set custom program icons in the application menu." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116443
<ubotu> New bug: #116444 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[patch]  i810 requires MonitorLayout in dual screen layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116444
<ubotu> New bug: #116445 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-kde does not check if apt lines are valid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116445
<ubotu> New bug: #116446 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "[apport]  sshfs crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_insert()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116446
<ubotu> New bug: #116447 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116447
<ubotu> New bug: #116448 in evince (main) "document is set iin the centre of the screen; i can't view full screen or fit to page width." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116448
<ubotu> New bug: #116449 in Ubuntu "sound sounds and can be saved from the file menu, but then the play-back/record/save buttons won't work.  It's V.2.5 with Japanese interface." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116449
<ubotu> New bug: #116450 in libpgjava (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116450
<ubotu> New bug: #116453 in evince (main) "evince can not find special characters in pdfs " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116453
<ubotu> New bug: #116455 in Ubuntu "uim-gtk2.0: blocks upgrade of gtk (gutsy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116455
<ubotu> New bug: #116456 in Ubuntu "Unexplained feisty lockups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116456
<ubotu> New bug: #116457 in glom (universe) "crashes when all fields in a table are removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116457
<ubotu> New bug: #116459 in bluez-utils (main) "[apport]  hcid crashed with SIGSEGV in strftime_l()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116459
<ubotu> New bug: #116460 in gnome-terminal (main) "cannot update any package or security update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116460
<ubotu> New bug: #116461 in rdiff-backup (main) "keep error : Exception '[Errno 27]  File too large' raised of class" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116461
<ubotu> New bug: #116463 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  pydoc2.5 crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116463
<ubotu> New bug: #116464 in gnome-power-manager (main) ""Display brightness" slider does not show up on Dell Latitude D810" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116464
<ubotu> New bug: #116465 in Ubuntu "Update to feisty failed on 3 different computers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116465
<ubotu> New bug: #116466 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine problem when musics are erased" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116466
<ubotu> New bug: #116467 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "sda crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116467
<ubotu> New bug: #116451 in freetype (main) "integer overflow security vunelrability (CVE-2007-2754)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116451
<ubotu> New bug: #116468 in upstart (main) "recovery menu hookins for upstart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116468
<dkm> hi, I found a bug report which may not be in the good state -> #106884
<dkm> it's marked as "fix released" but it's not the case
<dkm> the reporter of the bug closed it by this way
<dkm> maybe it should be rejected
<crimsun> bug 106884
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106884 in xorg-server "xorg catches signal 11 visiting iPhone pages on apple.com" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106884
<dkm> (I don't know if it has an influence on the processing of packaging, so I prefer to signal it)
<crimsun> yes, that's a mistriage.  It's most definitely not an xorg-server bug.  It likely belongs in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20, and it should have been rejected.
<ubotu> New bug: #116469 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in dlopen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116469
<ubotu> New bug: #116470 in sox (universe) "[apport]  sox crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116470
<ubotu> New bug: #116473 in gfa (universe) "Sync request: gfa_0.4.1-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116473
<ubotu> New bug: #116475 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with IOError in gzopen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116475
<ubotu> New bug: #116476 in Ubuntu "distribution upgrade "A fatal error occured"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116476
<ubotu> New bug: #116477 in hal (main) "canoscan lide 20 not working in ubuntu feisty 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116477
<ubotu> New bug: #116479 in gnome-games (main) "Bug after getting blackjack on split aces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116479
<ubotu> New bug: #116480 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "Can only change resolution through nvidia-settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116480
<ubotu> New bug: #116481 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo Writer crashes with gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116481
<ubotu> New bug: #116482 in Ubuntu "Drag & Drop with X causes GNOME not to respond any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116482
<ubotu> New bug: #116483 in Ubuntu "neomagic + xfce teminal = xfce restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116483
<ubotu> New bug: #116484 in mixxx (universe) "[apport]  mixxx crashed with SIGSEGV in __R300DRMSubmitPM4()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116484
<Xk2c_> two questions:
<Xk2c_> 1. is it possibly that a [apport]  bug ever has missing or wrong information?
<bdmurray> 1. yes
<Xk2c_> 2. following situation
<Xk2c_> we uploaded a new version to gutsy
<Xk2c_> that fix a bug
<Xk2c_> the user has feisty and will not automatically get the update
<Xk2c_> how to tell him in kind way in that bugreport?
<Xk2c_> (i want to close that bug in question)
<Xk2c_> bdmurray: huh?
<Xk2c_> that surprises me
<Xk2c_> how come?
<bdmurray> It is possible that there was a failure in the transmission of the data or that the user decided not to send the core dump.
<Xk2c_> ic
<bdmurray> in regards to 2 see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-db3dbd9f6807f984cf427c8c993ba67c2b61d4f3
<Xk2c_> is there a singh to me as a triager that a aport bug is incomplete
<Xk2c_> ?
<bdmurray> missing a CoreDump.gz in the attachments is a good sign
<bdmurray> failre to provide an informative retrace is also problematic and it is a good idea to ask for a backtrace on their system
<Xk2c_> link to "Backports Homepage" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#request-new-packages is broken
<bdmurray> I think it is also important to check the package version as there may be some lingering prerelease apport bugs.
<bdmurray> really? that worked for me
<Xk2c_> bdmurray: $ httping -g http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Xk2c_> PING backports.ubuntuforums.org:80 (http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/):
<Xk2c_> The specified host is unknown.
<Xk2c_> The specified host is unknown.
<Xk2c_> on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#request-new-packages
<Xk2c_> down at the end
<bdmurray> ah, I misread what link was broken
<Xk2c_> ok bdmurray when coredump is missing it difficult, right?
<bdmurray> As I understand it yes it is more difficult.  But keep in mind a python crash won't have a core dump.
<Xk2c_> :/
<Xk2c_> ok bdmurray thanks again
<Xk2c_> :) cu later
<bdmurray> no problem take care
<Fan> Ima li iko ovde da  govori srpski
<Fan> Im found couple bugs in Feisty fawn
<Fan> about TTY
<Fan> hello
<Fan> jebem vam majk cigansku popisam vam se  Slackvare je miliardu puta bolji
<Fan> *slackware
<Fan> Who is owner of tis room
<Fan> Feisty Fawn have bugs in Gaim
<Flannel> Fan: launchpad.net
<Fan> what about bugs in TTY screens
<Flannel> Fan: All Ubuntu bugs are files at Launchpad
<crimsun> specifically, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+filebug
<ubotu> New bug: #116486 in ettercap (universe) "Ettercap-gtk: Shows Invalid Network Interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116486
<ubotu> New bug: #116487 in thunderbird (main) "Mozilla Thunderbird does not correctly interpret drag'n'dropped file addresses " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116487
<ubotu> New bug: #116488 in alacarte (main) "New Menu displays error "the name of the launcher is not set"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116488
<ubotu> New bug: #116489 in alacarte (main) "Cancel button for "New Menu"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116489
<ubotu> New bug: #116490 in alacarte (main) "Can't move up / down twice in a row" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116490
<ubotu> New bug: #114258 in Ubuntu "Trouble viewing beyond 3GB of available 4GB memory using 64bit kernel" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114258
<ubotu> New bug: #116491 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Failing middle click bug from linux-source-2.6.20 is back in 2.6.22-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116491
<ubotu> New bug: #116492 in alacarte (main) "Delete button should appear below "Move Up" and "Move Down"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116492
<ubotu> New bug: #116493 in Ubuntu "Bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116493
<ubotu> New bug: #116494 in alacarte (main) "Confirmation Dialog before Deleting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116494
<ubotu> New bug: #116495 in alacarte (main) "Can't create separator unless we select the right pane." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116495
<ubotu> New bug: #116496 in alacarte (main) "Reverting changes when submenus are created make the submenus appear as alacarte-made-#" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116496
<ubotu> New bug: #116497 in alacarte (main) "Can't delete item if it's a duplicate is in the same folder." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116497
<ubotu> New bug: #116499 in inkscape (main) "[apport]  inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116499
<ubotu> New bug: #116501 in alacarte (main) "Dark line when drag and dropping is very difficult to see" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116501
<ubotu> New bug: #116502 in linux-meta (main) "Wishlist: Compile the kernel with NFSv3 ACL support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116502
<ubotu> New bug: #116500 in alacarte (main) "Pressing Delete key when selecting left pane should ask for confirmation, then delete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116500
<ubotu> New bug: #116503 in alacarte (main) "Inconsistency between Copy and Move while Drag and Droping" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116503
<ubotu> New bug: #116504 in alacarte (main) "When creating a new item, the "name" field should be selected by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116504
<Xk2c_> question: apport bug, retrace attached, user has been asked for vlagrind log
<Xk2c_> user did not respond yet
<Xk2c_> is there anything left to do now?
<Xk2c_> maybe with the retrace?
<ubotu> New bug: #116498 in alacarte (main) "Right clicking left pane should trigger a menu (New Menu, New Item, Revert, Delete)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116498
<seb128> Xk2c_: close the bug
<seb128> if he doesn't provide the valgrind log
<Xk2c_> seb128: first reported on 2007-03-29
<Xk2c_> seb128: he had enough time
<seb128> 1 month without reply is enough to close the bug
<Xk2c_> since we are about it
<seb128> he can still reopen if he replies later
<Xk2c_> ic
<Xk2c_> since we are about it
<Xk2c_> i am cruurently writing a mail about this issue
<Xk2c_> "needs info" bugs without reply
<seb128> to say what?
<seb128> we just close them
<Xk2c_> how about a timer on those bugs
<Xk2c_> that exeeds after say 3 months
<Xk2c_> ans close them
<Xk2c_> with an reminder send out once a month?
<Xk2c_> would that be usefull?
<seb128> no real need for the reminder
<seb128> we just close them
<Xk2c_> yes
<seb128> you can list need info by "recently changed" list
<Xk2c_> but that needs an extra manual action
<seb128> autoclose might be something to discuss, not sure if that's a good idea
<seb128> sometime people reply and don't reopen
<seb128> sometime they reopen something which is of no use
<seb128> sometime bug are needinfo but might have enough informations to not be closed
<Xk2c_> ic
<seb128> you can still mail the bugsquad list about the idea
<bdmurray> seb128: I think there was some auto close discussion at UDS
<Xk2c_> ok seb128
<seb128> bdmurray: I think it would make sense for crashers
<seb128> bdmurray: not sure about other bugs
<seb128> it depends if "Needs Info" is used for bugs which have no use without extra detail
<bdmurray> Personally I just closed ~40 bugs w/o a response
<seb128> or to ask details which are not really required
<seb128> Daniel closed like 100 this afternoon
<seb128> and I closed like 40 yesterday
<bdmurray> it is a slow process
<seb128> that's easy usually list Needs Info by "recently changed" and 90% of the old bugs can be closed
<ubotu> New bug: #116505 in Ubuntu "i am not able to see a foreward button when I am installing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116505
<ubotu> New bug: #116506 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116506
<seb128> I don't find it that slow
<bdmurray> right I still have to have to go to every bug's web page and wait for lp to load
<seb128> it's just a middle click on a list of bugs and use the stock reply on all the bugs that can be closed
<seb128> right, I made them load in tabs by clicking on a serie of bugs in the list
<seb128> and then close tabs to go to next one which is already loaded
<seb128> that's still manual work and automatic closing could be nice
<bdmurray> what do you mean by clicking on a series?
<seb128> middle click on like 10 bugs in the list
<seb128> that will open tabs for them
<bdmurray> each bug one at a time though right?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> making a greasmonkey script to open all the bugs in tabs is probably easy
<seb128> maybe I should do a quick hack ;)
<pochu> seb128: let us know if you do it :)
<seb128> pochu: k ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #116507 in alacarte (main) "When moving, item disappears temporarily" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116507
<ubotu> New bug: #116508 in alacarte (main) "Incorrect item selected when creating new item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116508
<ubotu> New bug: #116509 in gnome-panel (main) "impossible d enregistrer une image puis de fermer le fichier" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116509
<ubotu> New bug: #116511 in Ubuntu "BBC news videos launch three embedded kmplayers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116511
<ubotu> New bug: #116512 in Ubuntu "update fails to install ia32-libs_1.19ubuntu1_amd64.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116512
<ubotu> New bug: #116513 in Ubuntu "'MacBook/MacBook Pro (Intl)' Keyboard Model error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116513
<ubotu> New bug: #116516 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "HP Pavillon w5000 Geforce6600 GT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116516
<ubotu> New bug: #116517 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu won't access USB Phone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116517
<ubotu> New bug: #116518 in Ubuntu "KDE 3.5.7 upgrade removes "split window" Konqi feature" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116518
<ubotu> New bug: #116519 in angrydd (universe) "[apport]  angrydd.py crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116519
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-24
<ubotu> New bug: #116521 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116521
<ubotu> New bug: #116524 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116524
<ubotu> New bug: #116525 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116525
<ubotu> New bug: #116526 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::lineHeightOfChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116526
<ubotu> New bug: #116527 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116527
<ubotu> New bug: #116528 in numlockx (universe) "Deinstalling numlockx breaks X startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116528
<ubotu> New bug: #116529 in kdepim (main) "networkstatus fails to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116529
<ubotu> New bug: #116530 in Ubuntu "Sound from USB Sound Cards has distortions and dropouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116530
<fernando> hey all
<ubotu> New bug: #116532 in ia32-libs (main) "ia32-libs 1.19ubuntu1 has a file conflict with ia32-libs-sdl (1.0ubuntu3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116532
<ubotu> New bug: #116534 in dvd95 (universe) "[apport]  dvd95 crashed with SIGFPE in CpuBackupQuality()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116534
<ubotu> New bug: #116536 in kdelibs (main) "Unknown Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116536
<ubotu> New bug: #116537 in wzdftpd (universe) "wzdftpd-mod-avahi dont work in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116537
<andresmujica> Hi
<andresmujica> i try to help everytime i can to triage bugs
<andresmujica> but i wonder if i ca nassign the bug to someone.
<andresmujica> for example i want to assign a bug to the kernel team is that allright??
<andresmujica> how can i know the right person for assigning the bug to ??
<Hobbsee> leave it unassigned
<Hobbsee> as in, if it's in the right source package, tehy'll see it anyway
<andresmujica> hmm ok!!
<persia> andresmujica: We use assignments to mark work that is currently being done, rather than work that needs to be done.  This way more people can help more easily.
<andresmujica> hmm.. ok, so the BCP is to leave it unassigned...??
<Hobbsee> yes
<andresmujica> ok... perfect.
<andresmujica> how does the bug mentor program works??
<Hobbsee> there is one?
<Hobbsee> i thought it was "ask in here, and hopefully someone will answer"
<Hobbsee> if they'r ehere
<andresmujica> i'mseeing in some bugsa offer to mentor this bug..
<jjesse> i think you have to work w/ the person directly who is willing to be the mentor
<persia> andresmujica: That just means someone is willing to help someone else fix the bug.  If you want to fix it, and aren't sure how, you can contact the mentor.
<andresmujica> but is some kind of system with $$ involved as the sourceforge $$$ links ??  or some kind of technical guide?
<jjesse> more like i technical guide i think
<persia> andresmujica: Just someone who offers to answer questions about fixing the bug, and getting the fix into the archives.
<andresmujica> ok. nice.
<andresmujica> another question is there a way to link a forum thread with a bug report??
<Hobbsee> from the forums, yes, from the bugtracker, no
<persia> andresmujica: Add a comment to the bug that this is being discussed in the forums at <URL>
<Hobbsee> although adding a comment saying the forum url in the bugtracker works
<persia> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> hi persia :)
<andresmujica> ok tks!
<ubotu> New bug: #116538 in Ubuntu ""Secret" dual boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116538
<ScottK> ^^ rejected ...
* Hobbsee shakes head
<Hobbsee> "if you want something that specific,why dont you research into it"
<ajmitch> we have such wonderful bugs sometimes
<jjesse> are you talking about the "secret boot" bug?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<persia> Do we support GRUB-on-floppy?
<Hobbsee> er...maybe...
<Hobbsee> bug #?
<persia> Hobbsee: It's for the future Answer for the aforementioned effort at secrecy.  I'm just not sure if update-grub and the like would work for that configuration.
<RAOF> Eh, I was going to tell him to set "hiddenmenu" and "default" in menu.lst
<persia> RAOF: Depends on the definition of "utmost" :)
<RAOF> :P
<Hobbsee> persia: i think the question is "does grub-on-floppy support ubuntu?" with the inference to file bugs on grub if ti doesnt.
* Hobbsee really has no idea
<persia> Hobbsee: It's trickier than that - grub-floppy requires a pair of floppies, and looking at the update-grub code, I've determined we don't support it (we need everything mounted at /boot/grub).  The user needs to engage in a manual workaround, and it's a sufficiently rare case that patching update-grub just seems extra difficult to me :)  RAOF gets the win.
<Hobbsee> persia: fun...
<ubotu> New bug: #116539 in glame (universe) "glame filter net lock-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116539
<ubotu> New bug: #116540 in blender (universe) "new python 2.5 compatible version available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116540
<ubotu> New bug: #116541 in hal (main) "[apport]  hald-runner crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116541
<ubotu> New bug: #116542 in glibc (main) "compilation problem libc + libpthread20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116542
<ubotu> New bug: #116543 in apport (main) "apport is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116543
<ubotu> New bug: #116544 in liferea (main) "Liferea Crashes and Podcasts Enclosures Continue to Download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116544
<ubotu> New bug: #116545 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116545
<ubotu> New bug: #116546 in liferea (main) "Liferea Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116546
<ubotu> New bug: #116547 in liferea (main) "Liferea Crash when being  run under GDB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116547
<ubotu> New bug: #116548 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Upgrade java6 to update 01" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116548
<ubotu> New bug: #116549 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116549
<ubotu> New bug: #116550 in banshee (universe) "Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116550
<ubotu> New bug: #116551 in evince-gtk (main) "Installing evince-gtk removes ubuntu-desktop metapackage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116551
<ubotu> New bug: #116552 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116552
<ubotu> New bug: #116553 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Resume failure: Feisty + Sony Vaio VGN-FE41Z" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116553
<ubotu> New bug: #116554 in cacti (universe) "Cacti Not Displaying All Data Templates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116554
<ubotu> New bug: #116555 in ubuntu-meta (main) "feisty: gnome-bluetooth installation requires manual addition to session startup list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116555
<ubotu> New bug: #116556 in Ubuntu "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.E: _cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116556
<ubotu> New bug: #116558 in yum (universe) "installed kubuntu, ran updates, installed yum, typed "yum" in console, pressed enter, error: cannot open Packages..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116558
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #116560 in Ubuntu "upgrade tool crashed (Edgy-->Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116560
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: i'm looking at the firefox clue files and comparing it to bug #71702 's retrace
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like the %40 should go correct?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it was at one point a @ that put in there for no reason...anyways, let me know what you think
<Admiral_Chicago> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/71702 was the link...the bot is not responding.
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: bughelper should automatically take care of quoting "@" and stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay, I'm in the process of updating the clue file sometime tonight/tomorrow, would it be adviseable to just take it out during an update?
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: you can leave it in or take it out - as you wish
<Admiral_Chicago> neat. I'll keep that in mind. thanks....bbiab
<ubotu> New bug: #116561 in synaptic (main) "not saving new repositories" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116561
<ubotu> New bug: #116562 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "p4-clockmod not loaded for celeron M system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116562
<ubotu> New bug: #116563 in kdepim (main) "Knotes creates note on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116563
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<ubotu> New bug: #116564 in gnome-applets (main) "Trash applet : no warning when a file can't be deleted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116564
<ubotu> New bug: #116566 in gcompris (main) "[Sync Request]  gcompris 8.3.1-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116566
<ubotu> New bug: #116567 in curl (main) "bug with hardcoded value in sscanf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116567
<ubotu> New bug: #116387 in Ubuntu "austrian repository mirror broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116387
<ubotu> New bug: #116569 in Ubuntu "kubuntu 7.04 installer hangs" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116569
<ubotu> New bug: #116570 in totem (main) "Amarok crashes, particularly when running kaffeine at the same time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116570
<ubotu> New bug: #116571 in Ubuntu "[apport]  simple-backup-config crashed with NoSectionError in get()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116571
<ubotu> New bug: #116572 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116572
<ubotu> New bug: #116573 in twisted-words (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116573
<dholbach> bdmurray: we already have likely-dup - is that what you intended 'metabug' to be?
<dholbach> test... bug 12345
<dholbach> ubotu doesn't seem to do that
<ubotu> New bug: #116575 in icon (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116575
<ubotu> New bug: #116576 in dia (main) "crash on moving object" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116576
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<ubotu> New bug: #116577 in imhangul (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116577
<ubotu> New bug: #116578 in openbox (universe) "Missing Xrandr support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116578
<ubotu> New bug: #116579 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when browsed for "about:plugins" information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116579
<persia> pochu: Does bug 59138 still apply to wx2.6, or was it solved with the port to 2.8?
<pochu> !ping
<persia> pochu: ubotu is sleeping - passing messages, but not intelligent :)
<pochu> persia: It's fixed both in wx2.6 and wx2.8
<persia> That's what I thought, and upstream.  I just received a heap of mail about it (from dups), and wanted to make sure.  Thanks.
<pochu> No problem :)
<pochu> persia: there were somebody who said the patch wasn't working for him, but an rm -rf ~/.aMule worked for him.
<pochu> Maybe that's the problem for that user (or that he's using Dapper, who knows) :)
<persia> pochu: That sounds like more of an amule issue than WX, and probably a case of the same behaviour for a different reason as well.
<ubotu> New bug: #116580 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116580
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59138 in wxwidgets2.6 "[SRU: EDGY]  amule crashes when I close a tab" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/59138
<ubotu> pong
* persia hugs ubotu
<pochu> lol :)
<pochu> ubotu, tha laggy bot :)
<pochu> 11:14 <    ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pochu> But for that he doesn't lag :)
<persia> pochu: I think it was asleep earlier, as no responses came in a number of channels, but at least there's some output now.  Standard ubotu might be back soon :)
<pochu> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116581 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with error in load()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116581
<ubotu> New bug: #116582 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gutsy]  ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116582
<ubotu> New bug: #116583 in beryl-core (universe) "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116583
<ubotu> New bug: #116584 in libmusicbrainz-2.1 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116584
<ubotu> New bug: #116585 in deskbar-applet (main) "[gutsy]  Deskbar Applet fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116585
<ubotu> New bug: #116586 in libquicktime (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116586
<ubotu> New bug: #116587 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116587
<ubotu> New bug: #116588 in kdeaccessibility (main) "Activation gestures confirmation dialog best enabled by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116588
<ubotu> New bug: #116589 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_dispatch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116589
<ubotu> New bug: #116590 in lynx (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116590
<ubotu> New bug: #116591 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy]  Open Office crashs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116591
<ubotu> New bug: #116592 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QGVector::size()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116592
<ubotu> New bug: #116593 in kdepim (main) "Kmail filters are broken with IMAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116593
<ubotu> New bug: #116594 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution crashes when adding recepients, and it looks up the names via http /exchange" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116594
<ubotu> New bug: #116596 in kde-systemsettings (main) ""System Settings" cannot be opened and crashes in Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116596
<ubotu> New bug: #116597 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal does not let me print my pass word" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116597
<ubotu> New bug: #116599 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter fails on system boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116599
<ubotu> New bug: #116600 in pidgin (main) "Information window takes too long to open for Jabber contacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116600
<ubotu> New bug: #116601 in screem (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116601
<ubotu> New bug: #116603 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QImage::reinit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116603
<ubotu> New bug: #116604 in gnome-vfs (universe) "gnome-vfs is not well integrated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116604
<ubotu> New bug: #116606 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "dpkg --configure vmware-server hangs after starting services" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116606
<ubotu> New bug: #116608 in Ubuntu ""Unmount Volume" is too techie (usability)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116608
<ubotu> New bug: #116610 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116610
<ubotu> New bug: #116611 in Ubuntu "Promise SuperTrak SATA Raid-Controller OpenSource-Driver freezes system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116611
<ubotu> New bug: #116612 in openoffice.org (main) "when i open a archive .pps and close it, my openoffice open a new document, always!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116612
<ubotu> New bug: #116613 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Compact flash in PCMCIA adaptor does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116613
<ubotu> New bug: #116614 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116614
<ubotu> New bug: #116615 in aircrack-ng (universe) "aircrack-ng -- buffer overflow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116615
<ubotu> New bug: #116616 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Cups runs into a printer detection loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116616
<ubotu> New bug: #116617 in gnome-panel (main) "not able to run update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116617
<bdmurray> dholbach: I interpreted likely-dup to be one you thought was a dup but didn't know what of
<dholbach> what is 'metabug' then?
<dholbach> I don't think I exactly got what it is for
<seb128> I think it's a way to say it's a bug likely to have dups, no?
<seb128> like people using MASTER to the title
<dholbach> ah ok
<seb128> dholbach: that allow to makes a list of "common issues"
<dholbach> right
<bdmurray> seb128: yes, that is it.  like master but more easily searchable
<seb128> having launchpad sorting by duplicates number would be nice
* Hobbsee wants to see "launchpad autosorting based on my brainwaves"
* persia would settle for a nice guide explaining which component deserved LP bugs
<bdmurray> persia: what do you mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #116620 in Ubuntu "hald problem when cd is in device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116620
<persia> bdmurray: I don't know which of the multiple projects that are LP are appropriate for each bug.  The few I have filed ended up being duplicates of bugs in other components.  Now I'm too unsure to complain.
<bdmurray> persia: when you say projects do you mean "packages" in Ubuntu?  You should hesitate to submit a good quality bug report, duplicates are fine.
<bdmurray> I mean should not
<persia> bdmurray: No.  Malone vs. Soyuz vs. Rosetta vs. etc. (I'm currently getting too many internal server errors to make a list).
<persia> dholbach: In what way is bug 33576 fixed in gutsy?  desktop-file-validate still has output.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 33576 in gnome-utils ".desktop file cleanup for gnome-system-log" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33576
<bdmurray> persia: ah, okay.  those names aren't very descriptive of their function
<persia> bdmurray: Yep.  I understand that a better guide is on the list of things to do, at which point, it will be easier to report issues, etc.
<ubotu> New bug: #116622 in Ubuntu "Monitor OSD menu is blocked after launching Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116622
<ubotu> New bug: #116624 in apparmor (universe) "Profiles not applied to running processes when AppArmor is started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116624
<ubotu> New bug: #116625 in Ubuntu "Qt program crashes on Feisty Fawn due to X server " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116625
<ubotu> New bug: #116626 in vdccm (universe) "WM5 (Windows Mobile 5) support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116626
<ubotu> New bug: #116627 in apparmor (universe) "latest apparmor utilities for feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116627
<meisok_> 2
<meisok_> ubuntu-es-dg
<ubotu> New bug: #116629 in Ubuntu "please sync bzr packages from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116629
<ubotu> New bug: #116630 in Ubuntu "Package Request: KDEnlive NLE for KDE video editing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116630
<ubotu> New bug: #116631 in Ubuntu "Ambiguous label when downloading sources.list during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116631
<ubotu> New bug: #116632 in attal (universe) "[apport]  attal-client crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::activate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116632
<ubotu> New bug: #116633 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptsetup luksFormat fails with obscure error message when device is mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116633
<ubotu> New bug: #116634 in openoffice.org (main) "Drop Caps don't show in oowriter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116634
<killown> gdm does not execute after boot it returns a nvidia error "module not found" but I do login as root and execute gdm and it works fine .. what I do to fix it?
<ubotu> New bug: #116635 in kdebase (main) "Kate indentation does not work if "show tabulators" is off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116635
<persia> killown: You'll probably get a better answer to your question in the official support channel (#ubuntu),
<killown> persia, I am tired of do asks in there ,,,,, nobody reply
<pochu> killown: which ubuntu version? which driver version? how have you installed it?
<persia> killown: It may be that nobody there knows.  This just isn't really a support channel.
<killown> pochu, ubuntu feiyst
<pochu> killown: install it with Restricted Manager.
<killown> pochu, before was works fine
<killown> pochu, but module nvidia delay to up in boot
<killown> whence gdm dont works
<killown> after login root nvidia module yet up
<pochu> killown: how have you installed it?
<killown> pochu, it problem start unexpected
<killown> I dont have modified nothing
<pochu> Is it the nv driver, or the nvidia one?
<killown> pochu, nvidia
<pochu> killown: then you installed it... It's not enabled by default.
<killown> pochu, but module nvidia load automatic after boot
<pochu> killown: is it an upgrade from Edgy, or a clean install?
<killown> gdm try execute before up module nvidia
<killown> pochu, I have install feiyst a long time
<killown> yesterday I have it problem
<pochu> killown: please check whether that bug is filled here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/ :)
<killown> pochu, ok
<pochu> bug 87468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87468 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "nvidia module won't load if no xorg.conf is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87468
<killown> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #116638 in kde-guidance (main) "Monitor & Display' module in System Settings is not working after upgrading to KDE3.5.7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116638
<ubotu> New bug: #116639 in ddd (universe) "[apport]  ddd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116639
<pochu> killown: if you find your bug there, provide all the info that might be needed, and confirm it.
<pochu> If it's not there, please report it :)
<killown> ok pochu Igo to check log
<ubotu> New bug: #116642 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird always shows 1 unread email in Inbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116642
<ubotu> New bug: #116643 in Ubuntu "screensaver activates despite mouse events (Opera, flash)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116643
<ubotu> New bug: #116644 in libzrtpcpp (universe) "twinkle crashes with error in libzrtpcpp-0.9.0-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116644
<ubotu> New bug: #116645 in pygobject (main) "[gutsy]  missing Replaces in python-gobject-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116645
<ubotu> New bug: #116646 in Ubuntu "no sound on laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116646
<ubotu> New bug: #116647 in apparmor (universe) "Man pages refer to wrong files and directories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116647
<killown> pochu, http://rafb.net/p/EY4cOE95.html
<killown> after login root I am get run gdm
<killown> but before it not
<killown> gdm display it error in link
<pochu> killown: if you use the -generic kernel, do you have the same issue?
<killown> pochu, kernel low latency
<killown> generic kernel I dont have
<pochu> killown: do you have the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-lowlatency ?
<pochu> If so, try reinstalling it.
<killown> pochu, agpgart                35788  2 nvidia,via_agp
<killown> pochu, ok
<killown> but module is running see it
<killown> i2c_core               23552  3 nvidia,i2c_ec,i2c_viapro
<killown> agpgart                35788  2 nvidia,via_agp
<killown> problem is in gdm
<killown> pochu, apt has option reinstal?
<pochu> killown: aptitude has :)
<killown> I go to remove and install again
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<gnomefreak> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116648 in gcc-4.1 (main) "internal compiler error: Illegal instruction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116648
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> Ubotu should now no longer display new apport bugs
<Hobbsee> yay!
<bdmurray> thanks Seveas
* Hobbsee is sure you've broken it.
<Seveas> of course
<bdmurray> that's fine too. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #116660 in Ubuntu "Falsh memory not recognized anymore......." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116660
<ubotu> New bug: #116662 in Ubuntu "screen output is corrupted on Dell OptiPlex GX115 and GX150" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116662
<ubotu> New bug: #116663 in hwdb-client (main) "base de donnes Kubuntu crasches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116663
<ubotu> New bug: #116665 in gthumb (main) "Slide show do not work from command line with parameter --fullscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116665
<ubotu> New bug: #116666 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl crashes when konqueror starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116666
<Xk2c_> question: apport bug with retrace
<Xk2c_> what to do with ?
<Xk2c_> shall we send it upstream?
<Admiral_Chicago> Xk2c_: got a bug number?
<Xk2c_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-btdownload/+bug/101977 Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101977 in gnome-btdownload "[apport]  gnome-btdownload crashed with SIGSEGV in PyObject_Malloc()" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> let me grab food and i'll be right with you
<ubotu> New bug: #116668 in pidgin (main) "Gaim closes when chatting with someone using MSN Plus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116668
<Xk2c_> ok Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> New bug: #116670 in Ubuntu "Random selected hard disk Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116670
<ubotu> New bug: #116672 in Ubuntu "feisty freeze after running gnomeburner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116672
<ubotu> New bug: #116673 in cupsys (main) "[feisty]  cupsd leaking file descriptors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116673
<ubotu> New bug: #116674 in boo (universe) "boo{c,i,ish} not working at all (seg fault)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116674
<Admiral_Chicago> Xk2c_: the next step would be to read the retrace and see what you can do with it
<ubotu> New bug: #116675 in firefox (main) "mail program does not open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116675
<Admiral_Chicago> personally, i'd look for other similar retraces and write a clue file...
<Xk2c_> clue file = sumarization?
<cjwatson> pochu: Replaces often need to be on older versions; that's not unusual
<cjwatson> pochu: (116645)
<cjwatson> pochu: I have whatever I was upgrading from; http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/possible-conflicts/ may help
<cjwatson> pochu: in general, though, the maintainer ought to be able to work out when they moved the file, and I have no sympathy if they can't ;-)
<pochu> cjwatson: thanks for the info. I'll try to fix it here :)
<killown> gdm dont start during boot .. I get ir error http://rafb.net/p/20ohGd51.html  but after login as root I execute gdm command is it work fine I have too lsmod and nvidia modules found up   what I do to fix it?
<cjwatson> pochu: 2.12.3-0ubuntu3 I think, but the Replaces needs to be considered more carefully than that anyway
<pochu> cjwatson: I've seen that actually the docs are installed in -dev, and -doc is mostly empty (changelog and that stuff). So that's something to fix too :)
<cjwatson> as a general rule, in case it's not obvious, any time a file is moved from one package to another that move *must* be accompanied by an appropriate Replaces field
<cjwatson> the only exception is when the packages Conflict for some other reason (but don't use Conflicts just because a file moved!)
<pochu> That makes sense. I'll remember it!
<pochu> (I haven't set them).
<ubotu> New bug: #116679 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE should be enabled in kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116679
<ubotu> New bug: #116681 in openafs (universe) "Openafs-modules-source fails to build on gutsy kernel 2.6.22-4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116681
<ubotu> New bug: #116682 in network-manager (main) "VPN Connection Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116682
<ubotu> New bug: #116685 in mantis (universe) "Please sync mantis 1.0.7+dfsg-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116685
<ubotu> New bug: #116686 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed when trying to compose" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116686
<ubotu> New bug: #116687 in listen (universe) "[gutsy]  Listen crashes with segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116687
<ubotu> New bug: #116688 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116688
<pochu> asac: still around?
<asac> pochu: more or less in minor mode
<asac> but yes
<pochu> asac: if you have a moment, bu 116687 looks like the wikipedia/lyrics tab crash on listen. Are you still unable to reproduce it?
<asac> bug 116687
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116687 in listen "[gutsy]  Listen crashes with segfault" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116687
<asac> pochu: i am not unable to reproduce it ... i am unable to run it in my gutsy chroot
<pochu> Can't you start listen at all?
<ubotu> New bug: #116689 in vlc (universe) "Problem with viewing quicktime movies with Mozilla VLC plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116689
<asac> pochu: i can start ... but esd is not reachable
<pochu> :/
<asac> pochu: this is why i never get a song played
<asac> i really can't believe that its too hard to track it down
<pochu> asac: but that doesn't matter, it should crash even with no songs.
<asac> pochu: i don't know how then
<pochu> It seems I can't :(
<asac> intersting
<pochu> I'll try on Sunday or next week again (I'm traveling for a wedding tomorrow :) )
<asac> now i can't start it
<asac> but it appears to be unrelated
<pochu> What's the error?
<asac> (listen.py:24139): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Cannot load module `/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libmapping.so' (/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libmapping.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<asac> its probably a missing depends
<asac> because listen is installed .. .while this file is not
<pochu> asac: nautilus-cd-burner: /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libmapping.so
<pochu> asac: try installing it. If it works, I'll add it as a depends :)
<asac> it will install something
<asac> so probably you have to add it
<asac> pochu: try uninstalling
<asac> and see if you get the same
<pochu> asac: doing. BTW, don't you have ubuntu-desktop installed? :)
<asac> no ... i have only installed what is needed for depends
<asac> and i don't want to install full desktop either
<gnomefreak> pochu: you working on compiz?
<asac> pochu: ok i can start it but still can't reproduce now
<pochu> gnomefreak: listen :)
<asac> because i can't play sound
<pochu> asac: but if you go to lyrics/wikipedia, doesn't listen crash?
<gnomefreak> right this second yes but arnt you a major contributer to compiz
<gnomefreak> pochu: not on gutsy
<gnomefreak> :)
<pochu> asac: yeah it works fine here without nautilus-blah
<asac> nothing happens if i don't play a thing
<pochu> gnomefreak: I triaged some bugs, but nothing apart of that.
<asac> actually it complains about missing esd
<asac> what package is that in?
<asac> maybe it should be a depend?
<asac> or at least a recommend?
<gnomefreak> !info esd
<ubotu> Package esd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<pochu> gnomefreak: Amaranth knows well the code, and he's packaged it.
<pochu> asac: esound
<gnomefreak> asac: there isnt a package or source for it it seems
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show esd i figured would show source for it
<pochu> !esound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !info esound
<ubotu> esound: Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.36-3ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 27 kB, installed size 100 kB
<gnomefreak> libesd-alsa0
<gnomefreak> libesd0
<gnomefreak> are the depends for it
<asac> pochu: if you start with a LANG value set that has a locale that is not instlaled listen doesn't start either
<asac> maybe open a bug for that
<asac> you get
<asac> (gutsy)asac@hector:~$ listen
<asac> (listen.py:25277): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<asac>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<asac> Traceback (most recent call last):
<asac>   File "/usr/lib/listen/listen.py", line 218, in <module>
<asac>     ListenApp()
<asac>   File "/usr/lib/listen/listen.py", line 91, in __init__
<asac>     locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '')
<asac>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/locale.py", line 476, in setlocale
<asac>     return _setlocale(category, locale)
<asac> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<pochu> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pochu> :)
<asac> yeah
<ThunderStruck> what are we testing on it? i have full feisty set up with listen installed
<asac> ok it now doesn't complain anymore about missing esd
<asac> now i have to find mp3
<pochu> ThunderStruck: listen is half-broken on gutsy :(
<pochu> hmm
<ThunderStruck> good luck finding fee mp3
<pochu> asac: It's a suggest, IIRC
<ThunderStruck> looks like works fine on feisty now
<pochu> ThunderStruck: even going to Lyrics/Wikipedia, right? :)
<asac> i have some on a server in arctica
<gnomefreak> pochu: yes
<pochu> But in Gutsy it segfaults :/
<gnomefreak> im looking
<pochu> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> this reminds me of that damn gtk crash in ff
<gnomefreak> it freezes than crashes
<gnomefreak> asac: it seems when i was building OO.o it was crashing, i found a crash file on it
<asac> pochu: its a crap app ... it doesn't import my mp3 folder
<asac> i even renamed it to not contain whitespace anymore
<asac> no chance
<asac> gnomefreak: probably OOO
<asac> OOM
<asac> i mean
<asac> not enough memory
<pochu> asac: you can import a song in Music>Import file
<pochu> or the full library in folder :)
<asac> i cannot import the folder
<asac> 0 songs loaded in  0.00139093399048  seconds
<pochu> asac: oh, but it won't import it if you don't have the codec! :)
<asac> i cannot import a file either
<pochu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<gnomefreak> can you play them on another player?
<pochu> asac: try those ^
<asac> i won't install ugly
<ThunderStruck> multiverse
<ThunderStruck> iirc
<asac> *I* won't install ... not *it* :)
<ThunderStruck> oh
<asac> ok so mp3 is in ugly
<asac> fine
<pochu> :/
<asac> i guess i should delete all mp3 files now :)
<pochu> asac: isn't it a chroot? Install it and remove it later... Nobody will ever know...
<pochu> asac: don't you have a .ogg file?
<asac> if it doesn't work now ... i give up
<gnomefreak> hmm
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<pochu> http://jonobaconfanclub.co.uk/
<pochu> :)
<gnomefreak> damn commas
<asac> pochu: it works for me
<asac> wikipedia page opens
<asac> all fine
<pochu> asac: That's weird :/
<gnomefreak> give me a minute im copying an mp3 or 10 over
<asac> lyrics work as well
<asac> all fine
<pochu> Then I'll try reinstall Gutsy on another partition this weekend
<gnomefreak> thats screwed up
<asac> pochu: it works in my gutsy chroot
<asac> maybe you still have old libnss3 and libnspr4 installed?
<Admiral_Chicago> we having a MT meeting in here or something...?
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am on duty
<asac> :)
<pochu> ii  libnss-mdns                                0.10-0.1ubuntu1                            NSS module for Multicast DNS name resolution
<pochu> 23:43 ii  libnss3-0d                                 3.11.5-3                                   Network Security Service libraries
<gnomefreak> only problem its not bugday :)
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> those are new ones
<asac> gnomefreak: you got it :)
<pochu> Admiral_Chicago: please join us! :)
<Admiral_Chicago> what are we doing now?
<asac> seeing if someone can reproduce listen problem
<gnomefreak> testing listen
<pochu> 23:44 ii  libnspr4-0d                                4.6.6-3                                    NetScape Portable Runtime Library
<asac> for me listen works in gutsy chroot
<asac> have no full desktop install atm
<Admiral_Chicago> i have a feisty system for testing if you need me
<pochu> Admiral_Chicago: gutsy would be better :)
<asac> pochu: what version of listen?
<pochu> 0.5-0ubuntu4, iirc
<pochu> yes, that's it.
<gnomefreak> 0.5-0ubuntu4 is gutsy
<pochu> I'm in Gutsy :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116693 in Ubuntu "No sound in kubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116693
<asac> pochu: i have libnspr4-dev and libnss3-dev installed as well
<ubotu> New bug: #116694 in bzrtools (main) "Please sync bzrtools (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116694
<ubotu> New bug: #116695 in bzr-gtk (universe) "Please sync bzr-gtk (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116695
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry can't help..
<pochu> asac: let me try
<asac> those should not matter ... in theory
<gnomefreak> shouldnt need the -dev packages
<gnomefreak> asac: how do you have both installed?
<gnomefreak> -dev removes -0d
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> oh thats right
<asac> libnspr-dev does not libnspr4-dev
<pochu> crash! :/
<pochu> with 4-dev and 3-dev
<gnomefreak> give me a minute
<gnomefreak> or a couple
<pochu> sure thing :)
<pochu> btw, I've read core-devs will join the Hug Days :)
<pochu> it'll be funny :)
<gnomefreak> still extracting the tars
* gnomefreak wonders why its not the qa team instead of tying up the core-devs
<gnomefreak> it crashed here
<pochu> Then either asac is a lucky guy, or chroots FTW! :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<ubotu> New bug: #116696 in Ubuntu "network manager ppp doesn't support gprs/umts data cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116696
<gnomefreak> hold that thought
<gnomefreak> yep still crashes
<gnomefreak> wikipedia and lyrics
<pochu> Well at least you can reproduce it now :)
<pochu> I'm not alone anymore. yay!
<gnomefreak> as do you have libnspr-dev or libnspr4-dev installed?
<gnomefreak> same with libnss
<pochu> libnspr4-dev and libnss3-dev
<gnomefreak> me too
<pochu> and 4-0d and 3-0d
<gnomefreak> has to be 4-0d there isnt a nspr-0d nor nss-0d
* gnomefreak wonders why we kept the old -dev packages
<gnomefreak> pochu: what one of them is the build-dep on the package?
<ubotu> New bug: #116697 in m4 (main) "eval() Broken dividing signed numbers in GNU M4 1.4.9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116697
<ubotu> New bug: #116698 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  raop-play for airtunes compatibility" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116698
<pochu> gnomefreak: noone atm.
<gnomefreak> libnspr4-dev or libnspr-dev
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<pochu> gnomefreak: it depends on firefox-dev, though.
<pochu> I've tried to build-depend it on libnss3-dev, libnspr4-dev, without success.
<gnomefreak> thats right
<gnomefreak> i remember that convo now
<gnomefreak> pochu: python looks to be at fault
<gnomefreak> look at the crash file name
<gnomefreak> is the whole thing coded in python?
<pochu> gnomefreak: yes, but it uses gtkmozembed.
<pochu> gnomefreak: it worked fine even in gutsy before the libnss3 and libnspr4 changes.
<gnomefreak> that is possible but if so it wont get fixed
<gnomefreak> python changed from feisty to gutsy iirc gtkmozembed didnt
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-25
<asac> pochu: did you find your problem?
<gnomefreak> asac: did gtkmozembed change from feisty to gutsy if at all alot?
<asac> not much
<asac> only pitfalls should come from libnss libnspr transition
* gnomefreak still leaning towards python changes causing this
<gnomefreak> maybe missing a python package in the deps that feisty didnt have or reversed?
<asac> gnomefreak: do you see that crash?
<asac> gnomefreak: why would i have that python package? i doubt that thats the reason
<gnomefreak> asac: you would have the same packages as us
<gnomefreak> in chroot i would think
<asac> no ... probably less as i don't install -desktop
<asac> gnomefreak: again, do you see that bug?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i havent tried in a chroot yet
<gnomefreak> maybe i should
<asac> that is crazy
<asac> i think i install -desktop then
<asac> i hate to install xserver
<asac> isn't there a client only meta package?
<pochu> Maybe installing -desktop makes listen crash?
<gnomefreak> it wants to install 160 packages though
<pochu> That'd be weird.
<gnomefreak> pochu: it shouldnt matter since its not using anything from -desktop that it wouldnt use without it
<asac> ther might be interference with other mozilla apps
<asac> pochu: whatelse is installed?
<asac> xulrunner?
<pochu> with listen? no, just firefox is required.
<pochu> (and some python bindings)
<pochu> Hmm, and more things :)
<gnomefreak> take the suggested and recommened packages install one at a time until it crashes
<pochu> (if it crashes) :)
<gnomefreak> since hes not grabbing them or compare them to -desktop
<ubotu> New bug: #116699 in Ubuntu "audiophile 2496 driver isn't loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116699
<ubotu> New bug: #116700 in adept (main) "when KDE starts the Programm is crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116700
<gnomefreak> was there a packge that caused totem to crash or something in the source?
<gnomefreak> maybe a script/config/whatever it was
<gnomefreak> it acts 95
<gnomefreak> % the same way afaict
<gnomefreak> lyrics changes gui same with wikipedia
<gnomefreak> everything else seems to keep the UI about the same
<gnomefreak> cant install it
<gnomefreak> :(
<pochu> yep. lyrics and wikipedia are using gtkmozemed. Everything else uses gtk.
<ubotu> New bug: #116702 in pidgin (main) "pidgin randomly  crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116702
<asac> maybe drop recommends ... if there are any
<asac> you can drop
<gnomefreak> doesnt totem use the same
<gnomefreak> 11 recommends
<gnomefreak> 20+ or so suggests
<pochu> gnomefreak: what are you doing to crash totem?
<gnomefreak> pochu: it was embedded totem player change ubuntu theme while playing a video
<pochu> oh, the firefox plugin? :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> does totem-plugin use gtkmozembed
<ubotu> New bug: #116703 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116703
* pochu doesn't know
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> when either was crashing it would freeze than poof never had chance to change UI
<asac> he?
<asac> i don't understand
<gnomefreak> asac: when totem/firefox crashed in feisty
<asac> anyway ... if anyone can track down what package makes listen crash please let me know
<asac> that was unrelated
<gnomefreak> changing the theme would cause it but the apps theme never changed just froze adn died
<gnomefreak> maybe but acts the same way
<asac> yeah that case was unrelated too ... had to do with inefficient retheming of widget that might end up in infinite loop
<asac> no it doesn't ... it just crashes as well
<asac> but then every crash would be the same
<asac> gnomefreak: we do know nothing about that crash because we have no core dump
<gnomefreak> it froze here before crashing on the apple site
<asac> so we have to find the bad package
<robertj_> it seems that screensaver is trying to run anytime ive got an sdl app open full-screen for a while, does that seem possible?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... an application freezing before crashing is nothing unusual ... doesn't count as "crash looks like the same"
<gnomefreak> robertj_: mouse or keyboard moving?
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok
<robertj_> gnomefreak: yes, playing games
<robertj_> gnomefreak: like maybe sdl catches the events before whatever notifies the screensaver gets it?
<gnomefreak> than there might be an issue
<gnomefreak> robertj_: maybe
* gnomefreak never played with sdl
<FeistyFawnHELP> hello I`m have a onee ?
<ubotu> New bug: #116704 in kdemultimedia (main) "[Feisty]  Fill tags from Internet (Music Brainz) option vanished!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116704
<persia> robertj_: Very much so.  It's similar to bug 34695 or 34707.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34695 in gnome-screensaver "[Dapper]  gnome-screensaver starting during game of armagetron (dup-of: 32457)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34695
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32457 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver activates while playing SDL games" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32457
<robertj_> persia: thanks
<robertj_> persia: can't believe that hasn't been fixed
<asac> you probably have to remove the DPMS option from your xconfig
<FeistyFawnHELP> When ubuntu think fix bugs in desktop effects ???
<asac> its a workaround for some as far as i know
<asac> its not easy to fix either ... because the bug is unknown
<asac> the cause
<FeistyFawnHELP> no
<asac> robertj_: persia
<asac> ^^^
<FeistyFawnHELP> it is so easy
<gnomefreak> FeistyFawnHELP: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> FeistyFawnHELP: he was talking to someone else
<FeistyFawnHELP> Bugs in desktop effects
<robertj_> asac: whats DPMS supposed to do btw?
<gnomefreak> in feisty?
<FeistyFawnHELP> yea
<FeistyFawnHELP> yes
<persia> asac: If you're sure that's a good workaround, please consider adding a comment to 32457 - this is a very frequently reported bug.
<asac> robertj_: i don't know ... something like automatic screensaver :)
<asac> persia: please verify and add comment
<asac> i cannot reproduce anyway :)
<gnomefreak> FeistyFawnHELP: unless very important you may not see them get fixed but would depend on the problem would depend on the fix and the person
<persia> robertj_: It's the monitor power spec.
<robertj_> ahh
<FeistyFawnHELP> I`m fix bugs in my  desktop effects
<persia> asac: It hasn't happened for me since edgy, I just remember it.
<ubotu> New bug: #116705 in gnome-terminal (main) "lsof crashes gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116705
<FeistyFawnHELP> if some one interested PM
<asac> persia: ah ok ... afaik the bug should still be there
<gnomefreak> pochu: i get crash trying to start it in chroot
<asac> FeistyFawnHELP: i doubt someone is interested ... you have to be more specific about what you want
<gnomefreak> FeistyFawnHELP: did you try filing bugs on them?
<Spec> persia: I am the monitor power, yes.
<asac> FeistyFawnHELP: e.g. what specific bug are you seeing?
<FeistyFawnHELP> bugs when turn on desktop efect disapear workspace and something als
<gnomefreak> pochu: gobject.GError: Unrecognized image file format  that cant be good
<persia> Spec: Sorry - accidental ping :)
<gnomefreak> FeistyFawnHELP: they are changing that around
<asac> FeistyFawnHELP: you can search the buglist of compiz and see if its already reported
<gnomefreak> FeistyFawnHELP: i was just talking to someone about plane
<FeistyFawnHELP> I want help about fixing bugs beacuse I`m fix it on my ubuntu
<asac> you fixed it?
<asac> how?
<FeistyFawnHELP> yes
<FeistyFawnHELP> and
<robertj_> yeah https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/32457 is definately it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32457 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver activates while playing SDL games" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> give it time it will break again atleast in gutsy more than likely
<FeistyFawnHELP> new nvidia drivers which I`m instal right now have a couple bugs
<FeistyFawnHELP> old drivers is was better ( for me)
<FeistyFawnHELP> /hop
<gnomefreak> FeistyFawnHELP: than use nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> not nvidia-glx-new
<FeistyFawnHELP> I`m use nvidia-glx-new
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx are the older ones for the GeForce4 cards but will work on yours
<gnomefreak> 96xx iirc
<gnomefreak> !info nvidia-glx feisty
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.28 (feisty), package size 4386 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<gnomefreak> yep 9631
<FeistyFawnHELP> I had N vidia FX 5200
<gnomefreak> i have 2 of them
<gnomefreak> 1 using nvidia-glx-new and one using nvidia-glx
<FeistyFawnHELP> I`m update my drivers right now
<asac> gnomefreak: we cannot help because we don't know what the bug is
<pochu> That bug is already filed, and will be fixed in Gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: he said the older drivers worked better
<pochu> (workspaces changing after enabling d-e)
<gnomefreak> i told him to use the older drivers :)
<FeistyFawnHELP> what is Gutsy
<pochu> !gutsy
<gnomefreak> pochu: it will be when wall/expo is released
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<asac> FeistyFawnHELP: better stay on feisty ... unless you are experienced user
<FeistyFawnHELP> :D
<gnomefreak> right now plane is using 2X2
<FeistyFawnHELP> no
<pochu> gnomefreak: ? I'm lost :)
<Spec> persia: i know :)
<gnomefreak> pochu: the view points will be using wall/expo not plane soon
* gnomefreak just had this talk with one of the devs
<pochu> gnomefreak, asac: I'm off to bed. Thanks a lot for your help :)
<gnomefreak> pochu: yw i have updates going once done i will try again
<pochu> I'll continue with that bug on Sunday.
<pochu> gnomefreak: cool :) Please, let me know if you find something new :)
<pochu> Or update the bug report ;)
<gnomefreak> pochu: k
<pochu> !goodnight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodnight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !night
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about night - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> err, have a nice weekend everybody!
<asac> bye
<ubotu> New bug: #116707 in gnome-applets (main) "Panel Clock only 24 hr format in spanish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116707
<FeistyFawnHELP> bugs bugs bugs and bugs 4ever
<persia> FeistyFawnHELP: Just remember, every bug is an opportunity to make someone's day better.
<FeistyFawnHELP> I know
<FeistyFawnHELP> look at this on www.ubuntu.com: "Ubuntu is OS based od Fedora."  hahahahah
<crimsun> ?
<FeistyFawnHELP> look at this on www.ubuntu.com: "Ubuntu is OS based on Fedora."  hahahahah
<crimsun> I don't see that at all.
<crimsun> (not to mention it's off-topic for this channel)
<gnomefreak> crimsun: safe to ban him in here? the troll above
<crimsun> gnomefreak: if you feel it necessary. I think he effectively resigned himself to stupidity and /ignore.
<gnomefreak> ok ill wait till next time
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm trying to do a simple bughelper search for kubuntu-docs (or any package's) open bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> i keep getting returned " - no clues found.
<ubotu> New bug: #116712 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116712
<ubotu> New bug: #116713 in Ubuntu "no audio in feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116713
<ubotu> New bug: #116714 in pppoeconf (main) "pppoeconf's generated /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/0clampmss can remove the wrong iptables rules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116714
<ubotu> New bug: #116716 in mydns (universe) "feisty -- mydns-mysql postinstall script requires test123 for root mysql password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116716
<ubotu> New bug: #116721 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash on oopening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116721
<ubotu> New bug: #116725 in fwbuilder (universe) "New upstream version 2.1.11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116725
<ubotu> New bug: #116727 in initramfs-tools (main) "mkinitramfs with raid makes an unbootable image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116727
<LaserJock> hola bugsquad!
<LaserJock> anybody up for some TeX bug confirming?
<Hobbsee> ah no!!!  it's LaserJock!!!
<LaserJock> mwuahahaha
* Hobbsee hides
* RAOF uses TeX, but doesn't have an internet connection for his lappy atm.
<LaserJock> well you're no use
<RAOF> I could probably confirm bugs in packages > 8 hours old, though :)
<RAOF> I've got a large percentage of texlive installed.
<LaserJock> bug #113362
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113362 in lmodern "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113362
<crimsun> that needs to be /usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1 .
<RAOF> Oh, that's not a gutsy bug, obviously.  Gutsy's lmodern is 1.010x-3
<LaserJock> well sure, I've got bugs from at least dapper
<crimsun> it's relevant to gutsy still.
<LaserJock> is that a real error though?
<crimsun> it's a wishlist,confirmed bug.
* RAOF doesn't *remember* any such errors, but maybe they occured.
<LaserJock> well, all I see are warnings
<LaserJock> but if they're missing fonts because of it that's no good
<ajmitch> oh dear, TeX
* ajmitch runs away
<crimsun> they are warnings, but they are legitimate wishlist,confirmed bugs.
<crimsun> the sooner they're fixed the better.
* ajmitch is fixing some long-standing bugs in his packages at the moment
<LaserJock> crimsun: I agree
<ubotu> New bug: #116728 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer needs a merge from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116728
<ubotu> New bug: #116729 in gnome-panel (main) "7.04 Object disappears totally when minimised !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116729
<ubotu> New bug: #116730 in libgtk-java (universe) "libgtk-java needs a merge from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116730
<crimsun> what the...
<crimsun> someone is out of his blessed mind filing these "merge needed" bugs
<Hobbsee> reject and tell him as such
* Hobbsee rejects
<LaserJock> hmmm
<Hobbsee> listed as part of contributors, too
<Hobbsee> unless he's doing the effect of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsynce/+bug/116626
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116626 in vdccm "WM5 (Windows Mobile 5) support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> which...y'know...he hasnt actually subscribed any relevant party
<ubotu> New bug: #116731 in sodipodi (universe) "Sodipodi crashed twice when working with lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116731
<ubotu> New bug: #116732 in slab (universe) "Merge with debian" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116732
<crimsun> poor fellow, he doesn't even know what hit him.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> 3 rejects + 3 needs info + a link saying "please follow correct proceedures"
<Hobbsee> this is called effective, quick bug triaging!
<ajmitch> poor fellow
* Hobbsee considers filing a bug saying "we need a way to wand wave to get things done" and assigning it to him
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, he's not on irc to @lart
<LaserJock> hmm debian #362330 seems like it would fix the lmodern font issue
<ubotu> Debian bug 362330 in lmodern "lmodern: X fonts transition" [Unknown,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/362330
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i pity the poor bastard who gets thta guy as a mentoree.
<crimsun> well, LaserJock needs someone to mentor...
* LaserJock looks around
<Hobbsee> i wonder if this is a side effect of the "i need to open a bug to do a merge" kind of thing
<LaserJock> well hang on
<LaserJock> I don't exactly see what's wrong with the slab bug report
<LaserJock> he needs to do a correct merge
<Hobbsee> apart from the clear "this needs a merge, but i dont intend to do it, kthxbye."
<LaserJock> well, that's a wishlist
<LaserJock> but if it's a legitimate request it shouldn't be rejected
<LaserJock> or am I wrong?
<Hobbsee> i think the fact that he's filing these bugs without actually contributing the code is the problem...and doesnt seem to be giving off the impression that he will do so at any point in the future
<crimsun> LaserJock: we don't request merges. We do the work, then request a review & an upload by a sponsor.
<Hobbsee> and he's not following processes either, so he's going to get lost.
<LaserJock> sure, but why not say that instead of rejecting the bug?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: or we open the bug saying "i'm working on this merge"
<crimsun> I believe she pointed him to such a reference.
<Hobbsee> on the one where he actually said he was looking for a mentor, and a reviewer, yes.
<LaserJock> well, in that bug she says "How about actually doing the work, rather than just telling us stuff that's already listed elsewhere, in an easy to find list?"
<Hobbsee> (with no u-u-s subscription)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i gave mroe info in teh bugs where he actually *has* done some of the work
<Hobbsee> whihc i found later
<Hobbsee> by all means, add to it
<ubotu> New bug: #116733 in totem (main) "Can not play Video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116733
<crimsun> LaserJock: I see no problem with an outright reject if procedure is not followed. When procedure _is_ followed, the rejected status can be changed.
<Hobbsee> what i dont get is why this guy doesnt seem to be following proceedure which he clearly knows about, ahving done it before.  and knows that mentorship is available, so he's clearly also seen where to get it.
<LaserJock> ok, I posted a little followup to make me feel better ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> on which one?
<LaserJock> the slab one
* Hobbsee looks
<ubotu> New bug: #116734 in Ubuntu "PCI: BIOS BUG #81[49435000]  found - [HP pavilion dv2000] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116734
<ubotu> New bug: #116735 in thunderbird (main) "[feisty]  Thunderbird "select columns" button is finicky" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116735
<ubotu> New bug: #116737 in pidgin (main) "Cannot copy and paste from log viewer after log viewer is closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116737
<ubotu> New bug: #116738 in firefox (main) "shift+backspace causes ubuntu to crash and log out. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116738
<ubotu> New bug: #116739 in gnome-schedule (universe) "Date and  time settings displayed erroneously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116739
<ubotu> New bug: #116740 in gnome-schedule (universe) "Cannot get properties of event" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116740
<ubotu> New bug: #116741 in kdebase (main) "konqueror wont browse WWW" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116741
<ubotu> New bug: #116742 in kaffeine (main) "cant bind info socket" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116742
<ubotu> New bug: #116743 in sbackup (universe) "Sbackup should exclude its own backups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116743
<ubotu> New bug: #116744 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m briefly reports full charge on insertion/removal of 2nd battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116744
<ubotu> New bug: #116745 in krb5 (main) "kerberos requires users to list themselves in .k5login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116745
<dholbach> GOOD MORNING!
<ubotu> New bug: #116746 in Ubuntu ""Minimal BASH-like........" message at bootup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116746
<ubotu> New bug: #116748 in kdepim (main) "Inconsistent config after rename of kmail default transport " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116748
<ubotu> New bug: #116749 in gedit (main) "Glitch in the Snippets plugin when closing files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116749
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: one more bughelper question. if i wanted to list all the open bugs against a package, the syntax is just bughelper -p <package> ?
<dholbach> heya Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> i tried to list all open bugs in kubuntu-docs but got a "no clue file" error
<dholbach> bugnumbers -p <package>
<Admiral_Chicago> am i usually the first person to ping you in the morning?
<dholbach> no, some others in #ubuntu-motu were first this time ;-)
* dholbach hugs Admiral_Chicago
* Admiral_Chicago hugs dholbach 
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i didn't even know about bugnumbers
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a way to pipe that directly to a file?
<dholbach> bugnumbers -p kubuntu-docs > kubuntu-docs.buglist
<Admiral_Chicago> great let me try that
<Admiral_Chicago> works great...
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, you may have noticed I updated firefox's clue file...well i didn't my mentoree did, so it looks like that'll be getting more love sson
<dholbach> great :)
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #116750 in openoffice.org (main) "word processor exits without error after paste of text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116750
<ubotu> New bug: #116751 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to fiesty using update manager fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116751
<ubotu> New bug: #116752 in Ubuntu "Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason a0 on CPU 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116752
<ubotu> New bug: #116753 in Ubuntu ""locale not supported by Xlib" message when starting xterm  (my locale is eo_XX.UTF-8)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116753
<ubotu> New bug: #116754 in pulseaudio (main) "DoS vulnerability in feisty's pulseaudio" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116754
<ubotu> New bug: #116758 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116758
<ubotu> New bug: #116756 in dosbox (universe) "Please package new version of dosbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116756
<ubotu> New bug: #116757 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Packaging Guide not clear on "rules" having to be executable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116757
<thekorn> oh, hi dholbach
* thekorn misses notification in irssi :)
<ubotu> New bug: #116759 in thunderbird (main) "Crash by deleting many attachments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116759
<ubotu> New bug: #116760 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with TypeError in on_treeview_gfxcards_cursor_changed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116760
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: you could use the hilightwin script. its very useful
<Admiral_Chicago> http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi at the middle bottom, the guided called customizing irssi's display
<ubotu> New bug: #116763 in gdb (main) "gdb crashed after clamscan crash while receiving email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116763
<ubotu> New bug: #116764 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116764
<ubotu> New bug: #116761 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116761
<ubotu> New bug: #116762 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116762
<ubotu> New bug: #116770 in ia32-libs-gtk (universe) "ia32-libs-gtk can't be updated due to file conflict" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116770
<ubotu> New bug: #116771 in kdepim (main) "kontact can't be updated due to file conflict with knode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116771
<ubotu> New bug: #116774 in mc (universe) "Midnight Commander - Segmentation Faults (Core Dumped) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116774
<ubotu> New bug: #116773 in logcheck (main) "logcheck in dapper reports normal syslog restarts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116773
<ubotu> New bug: #116776 in arts (main) "artsd crashed on loging into kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116776
<ubotu> New bug: #116783 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Packaging Guide: mentions copying rules from the ubuntu source, but fails to compile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116783
<ubotu> New bug: #116784 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No frequency scaling on Asus F3Jp (Core2Duo)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116784
<ubotu> New bug: #116785 in update-manager (main) "linux-libc-dev update dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116785
<ubotu> New bug: #116786 in gnome-terminal (main) "error occurred in package manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116786
<ubotu> New bug: #116788 in python2.5 (main) "Info documentation is missing from python2.5-doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116788
<ubotu> New bug: #116789 in Ubuntu "ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116789
<ubotu> New bug: #116792 in bpalogin (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116792
<ubotu> New bug: #116793 in compiz (main) "3d applications with compiz enabled are not usable (Intel 945GM GPU - feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116793
<ubotu> New bug: #116794 in xdg-utils (universe) "Please sync 1.0.1-2 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116794
<ubotu> New bug: #116796 in f-spot "f-spot export does not use gnome network proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116796
<ubotu> New bug: #116797 in Ubuntu "en-GB Firefox in Feisty has no search engine for Amazon.co.uk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116797
<ubotu> New bug: #116798 in Ubuntu "Kmail does not correctly decrypt base64 message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116798
<ubotu> New bug: #116800 in php5 (universe) "php5-mcrypt has vanished from the repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116800
<ubotu> New bug: #116801 in evolution (main) "File name disapears when saving to samba share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116801
<ubotu> New bug: #116802 in rhythmbox (main) "automatic filters for thumbs.db and desktop.ini files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116802
<ubotu> New bug: #116804 in crystalspace (universe) "crystalspace mispackaged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116804
<ubotu> New bug: #116806 in compiz (main) "Number of desktops not initialised correctly" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116806
<ubotu> New bug: #116807 in compiz (main) "Number of rows of desktops forgotten if no switcher on panel" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116807
<ubotu> New bug: #116808 in compiz (main) "White boxes instead of shadows on Intel 945 (-intel driver)" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116808
<ubotu> New bug: #116809 in beep-media-player (universe) "no icon in kubuntu feisty's kde menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116809
<ubotu> New bug: #116810 in compiz (main) "Focus-follows-mouse preference not migrated" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116810
<ubotu> New bug: #116811 in pylint (universe) "--version option does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116811
<ubotu> New bug: #116812 in compiz (main) "Movement key preference not migrated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116812
<ubotu> New bug: #116813 in adept (main) "[Gutsy]  Adept crashed on upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116813
<ubotu> New bug: #116814 in epiphany-browser (main) ""go" button's behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116814
<ubotu> New bug: #116815 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "linux-image 2.6.15-28.55 regression from 2.6.15-28.53, crashes under network load" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116815
<ubotu> New bug: #116816 in Ubuntu "Crontab spool file not deleted with account delete." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116816
<ubotu> New bug: #116817 in compiz (main) "command_terminal mysteriously empty" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116817
<ubotu> New bug: #116819 in compiz (main) "Wrong key migrated for "Maximise Window Vertically"" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116819
<ubotu> New bug: #116820 in evms (main) "evms does not work with feisty xen kernel (dom0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116820
<ubotu> New bug: #116821 in compiz (main) "Movement Key (Super) conflicts with screenshot plugin" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116821
<ubotu> New bug: #116823 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on vertical scroll event" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116823
<ubotu> New bug: #116824 in compiz (main) "Metacity switch workspace keys should be migrated to plane/wall" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116824
<ubotu> New bug: #116825 in compiz (main) "ssh-askpass window is invisible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116825
<ubotu> New bug: #116826 in Ubuntu "wake up from suspend ends up as hiberate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116826
<ubotu> New bug: #116827 in gajim (universe) "I can t change my Avatar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116827
<ubotu> New bug: #116828 in Ubuntu "pipeline test indicator not moving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116828
<ubotu> New bug: #116829 in desktop-effects (main) "White boxes where there should be shadows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116829
<ubotu> New bug: #116830 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse-agent does not re-dock in the panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116830
<ubotu> New bug: #116831 in brasero (universe) "brasero unable creating multi-session dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116831
<ubotu> New bug: #116832 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer: merge new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116832
<ubotu> New bug: #116837 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller doesn't work on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116837
<ubotu> New bug: #116839 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice crashes on quit after opening PPS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116839
<ubotu> New bug: #116841 in nautilus (main) "can't move files on FTP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116841
<ubotu> New bug: #116842 in Ubuntu "Generic 32 bit kernel should be compiled with 64 GB memory support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116842
<ubotu> New bug: #116846 in pam (main) "patch to add directory inclusion for pam config file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116846
<ubotu> New bug: #116847 in Ubuntu "Need to run . exe to install drivers.. the included do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116847
<ubotu> New bug: #116848 in f-spot (main) "f-spot and restricted drivers problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116848
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ping
<Hobbsee> er, unping
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Pong
<Fujitsu> unpong, then.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i was going to get you to reject https://launchpad.net/bugs/116847 in a sane way
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116847 in Ubuntu "Need to run . exe to install drivers.. the included do not work" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<Hobbsee> then thought of the preset answers response
<ubotu> New bug: #116850 in gnome-media (main) "volume cotrol crashes no audio input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116850
<Fujitsu> Wow, that's a nice one.
<fernando> moin all
<crimsun> gah
* crimsun removes highlight on "audio"
<Fujitsu> crimsun: What?
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yes..
<ubotu> New bug: #116851 in sixpack (universe) "Move sixpack from universe to multiverse due to dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116851
<ubotu> New bug: #116852 in evince (main) "error in copy/paste from pdf in evince" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116852
<ubotu> New bug: #116853 in gimp (main) "GIMP open dialog doesn't work in Ion3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116853
<ubotu> New bug: #116854 in wordpress (universe) "Please merge wordpress 2.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116854
<ubotu> New bug: #116856 in graveman (universe) "crashes when entering a smb-adress in browse-adress-field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116856
<ubotu> New bug: #116855 in openoffice.org (main) "Cannot open the attached file. If macros are disabled, it will loop indefinetely, if enabled, it crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116855
<ubotu> New bug: #116857 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Ralink Wireless drivers missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116857
<ubotu> New bug: #116864 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes On Closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116864
<ubotu> New bug: #116865 in mga-vid (universe) "mga-vid-source fails to build on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116865
<ubotu> New bug: #116866 in Ubuntu "USB ports will not work, not hardware problem because they worked before I Umbutu was installed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116866
<ubotu> New bug: #116867 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116867
<ubotu> New bug: #116858 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad G41 overheats due to fan malfunction since loading Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116858
<ubotu> New bug: #116859 in ming (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync ming (0.3.0-11.1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116859
<ubotu> New bug: #116860 in hal (main) "ISCD no-name portable audio player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116860
<ubotu> New bug: #116870 in mono (main) "[mono-gac]  GLib  Error messages during installation " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116870
<ubotu> New bug: #116872 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116872
<ubotu> New bug: #116876 in Ubuntu "Rhythmbox opens, but does not play song" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116876
<ubotu> New bug: #116877 in inkscape (main) "inkscape crashed tracing lo-res bitmap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116877
<ubotu> New bug: #116878 in openoffice.org (main) "Writer crashes when typing ''" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116878
<bdmurray> that sounds improbable
<hhh> PLS I need helo
<hhh> Help
<hhh> Where I can FInd drivers for my sound car
<hhh> card
<bdmurray> hhh: they are part of the kernel
<hhh> THNX
<hhh> but why i CAN`T  start sound conversaton in aMSN
<hhh> with friend who usind XP and MSN
<bdmurray> do you get sound regularly?
<hhh> be
<hhh> ne
<hhh> no
<hhh> when I accept request  i see same error mesage
<bdmurray> I meant can you listen to music or anything?
<hhh> aj jebem vam mamu
<bdmurray> hmm
<ubotu> New bug: #116879 in totem (main) "Totem Died and Left a Totem-Video-Thumbnailer crash_report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116879
<ubotu> New bug: #116880 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer does not read my CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116880
<ubotu> New bug: #116882 in pidgin (main) "Gutsy Pidgin doesn't substitute Gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116882
<ubotu> New bug: #116884 in Ubuntu "eject usb drive safely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116884
<ubotu> New bug: #116885 in Ubuntu "Can't sync Treo 650 with Jpilot / Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116885
<ubotu> New bug: #116886 in pidgin (main) "Message window is not always refreshed when I press enter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116886
<ubotu> New bug: #116887 in Ubuntu "Update manager failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116887
<ubotu> New bug: #116888 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Header file asm-i386/msr.h missing from package linux-libc-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116888
<ubotu> New bug: #116890 in john (main) "new version of john the ripper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116890
<ubotu> New bug: #116892 in Ubuntu "KUBUNTU 7.04 does not recognize external HD attached via USB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116892
<ubotu> New bug: #116893 in vim (main) "sh syntax highlighting thinks the `bar` in ${FOO:-`bar`} is an error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116893
<ubotu> New bug: #116895 in adept (main) "Not able to install programs from web, even though programed for Linux." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116895
<ubotu> New bug: #116896 in mysql-admin (universe) "Crashes when trying to Add Host for a new user that wasn't already saved(with Apply Changes)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116896
<yuriy> wow thanks bdmurray getting to all my needs info bugs i haven't gotten around to closing
<ubotu> New bug: #116897 in Ubuntu "package virt-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116897
<ubotu> New bug: #116898 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when opening PREFERENCES window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116898
<ubotu> New bug: #116899 in Ubuntu "3d doesn't work on my laptop!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116899
<bdmurray> yuriy: I wasn't sure if you were still active
<bdmurray> I was looking at bugs marked needs info and without an assignee to see if there was any cleaning up we could do
<ubotu> New bug: #116900 in firefox (main) "Firefox's layout.css.dpi (about:config) does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116900
<ubotu> New bug: #116901 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu - gxine crashed when started and log out to login screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116901
<killown> make menuconfig scripts/lxdialog/dialog.h:32:20: curses.h: No such file or directory
<killown> In file included from scripts/lxdialog/checklist.c:24:
<killown> its bug?
<killown> I have many problems with ubuntu verision feisty
<bdmurray> killown: like what?
<killown> kernel ,,,
<killown> gdm
<killown> install programs
<killown> many things
<killown> bdmurray, I want only make menuconfig
<bdmurray> killown: having that many issues doesn't sound normal
<killown> bdmurray, http://rafb.net/p/3PnoCu24.html
<bdmurray> what is this that you are trying to make?
<killown> compile kernel?
<killown> simples task but I dont get execute it
<ubotu> New bug: #116902 in nautilus (main) "[feisty]  gnome/nautilus doesn't allow sshfs mount icon 'eject' / 'delete'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116902
<bdmurray> killown: do you have this package installed libncurses5-dev ?
<killown> ok I go to install it
<killown> but I have installed ubuntu-devel
<killown> bdmurray, thanks a lot
<bdmurray> no problem
<bdmurray> the way I found the package to install was using 'dpkg -S curses.h'
<ubotu> New bug: #116905 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent .desktop file is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116905
<ubotu> New bug: #116907 in firefox (main) "Too many installed fonts causes firefox + open office word app to not display correct font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116907
<ubotu> New bug: #116908 in destar (universe) "adept manager reported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116908
<ubotu> New bug: #116910 in Ubuntu "hava bade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116910
<ubotu> New bug: #116911 in openoffice.org (main) "after closing openoffice.org i get error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116911
<ubotu> New bug: #116912 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) "Free Space on Phone's SD Card Incorrect in Nautilus " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116912
<ubotu> New bug: #116913 in Ubuntu "K3b isn't translated by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116913
<ubotu> New bug: #116915 in Ubuntu "no sound, audio card installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116915
<ubotu> New bug: #116917 in alacarte (main) "hope it just works like firefox 'organize bookmarks'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116917
<ubotu> New bug: #116918 in rhythmbox (main) "last.fm not working in AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116918
<ubotu> New bug: #116919 in Ubuntu "The Synaptic Touchpad is not disabled automatically when an external mouse is attached." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116919
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-26
<ubotu> New bug: #116921 in apparmor (universe) "aa-eventd dependencies missing (from apparmor-utils)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116921
<ubotu> New bug: #116922 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashes randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116922
<ubotu> New bug: #116923 in compiz (main) "Compiz Generated a Crash Report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116923
<ubotu> New bug: #116925 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl lockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116925
<ubotu> New bug: #116927 in Ubuntu "Latest updates to Gutsy kills desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116927
<ubotu> New bug: #116928 in gnome-panel (main) "DESKTOP eFFECTS MESS UP DISPLAY" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116928
<ubotu> New bug: #116803 in linux-meta (main) "ReiserFS filename hash collision causing DoS" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116803
<ubotu> New bug: #116930 in acl (main) "cp.test fails on ext3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116930
<ubotu> New bug: #116929 in Ubuntu "cannot adjust headset volume with keyboard or headset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116929
<defcon_> what is the best way to check if your box has been compromised?
<keescook> defcon_: not sure about "best", but examining "ps auwwx" is a good starting point
<keescook> why do you suspect it?
<defcon_> keescook, i beta test some programs from people I dont trust
<defcon_> ie network scanners etc, any way to sandbox them without crippling the use, or any way to check for hidden processes
<defcon_> and hidden files
<defcon_> any utility for that
<defcon_> hidden shells
<defcon_> etc
<defcon_> i figured here would be the best place to ask
<defcon_> since this is about bugs, you guys are knowledgable
<keescook> yeow.  I'd start by using a vm of some kind (xen, qemu, vmware), just to help isolate it.  and wouldn't run stuff as root for them.
<defcon_> bugs lead to hacks
<defcon_> etc
<keescook> only way to check for such hidden process/files is to get a rootkit discovery tool, but even that may not work in all situations.
<keescook> defcon_: btw, what's the origin of your irc nick?  do you attend defcon?
<defcon_> no, i use the military meaning
<defcon_> and a record of a rapper
* keescook nods
<keescook> the defcon conference is a computer security conference, so given the security question, I wondered.  :)
<keescook> anyway, good luck, I'm heading out for the day.
<ubotu> New bug: #116936 in Ubuntu ""Clear Recent Documents" does not affect "Eye of GNOME"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116936
<ubotu> New bug: #116937 in devede (multiverse) "Failed to create DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116937
<ubotu> New bug: #116938 in ov511 (universe) "Philips ToUcam Webcam decompression module missings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116938
<ubotu> New bug: #116939 in seahorse (universe) "Properties window weirdness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116939
<ubotu> New bug: #116940 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk --version does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116940
<ubotu> New bug: #116941 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "VESA driver should be listed first in chooser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116941
<ubotu> New bug: #116942 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 can't install on Virtual Server 2005 R2 SP1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116942
<ubotu> New bug: #116943 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "--xconfig /tmp/xorg.conf doesn't read/write from file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116943
<ubotu> New bug: #116944 in python-pam (main) "crash with python 2.5 (double free)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116944
<ubotu> New bug: #116946 in aptitude (main) "[gutsy]  bolding is broken in manual page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116946
<killown> anyone can say where I find the best sources.list?
<ubotu> New bug: #116948 in trac (universe) "trac crashes on initenv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116948
<MAILER-DAEMON> Hello all room
<MAILER-DAEMON> salam
<MAILER-DAEMON> Yo all Nigga
<Hobbsee> MAILER-DAEMON: are you trying to be offensive?
<ubotu> New bug: #116947 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Building gnome-cups-manager source fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116947
<ubotu> New bug: #116951 in Ubuntu "Loading of webcam freezes system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116951
<ubotu> New bug: #116952 in human-icon-theme (main) "rhythmbox is ugly, lacking complete human iconset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116952
<ubotu> New bug: #116953 in human-icon-theme (main) "network-manager looks out of place with human theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116953
<ubotu> New bug: #116954 in avidemux (multiverse) "avidemux movies don't play sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116954
<ubotu> New bug: #116956 in xsane (main) "Canon Lide20 & HP 4370 scanners will not work in Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116956
<ubotu> New bug: #116957 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany auto-reload does not preserve scroll position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116957
<ubotu> New bug: #116958 in libapache-mod-auth-kerb (universe) "[sync]  Please sync libapache-mod-auth-kerb 5.3-1.2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116958
<Hobbsee> yay, bugdays
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: did you see the preview list?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: in #ubuntu-devel?
<bdmurray> no in the e-mail
<bdmurray> the list of activities
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070530?
<bdmurray> yeah, that's it
<Hobbsee> looks interesting
<polopolo> Hello all
<bdmurray> I'm excited to see how it works out
<polopolo> What can I do to help bugs on bugday?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i'd like to see people go thru gtk-qt-engines and kmail bugs, preferably.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> if people are hitting a section of kde
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: feel free to add a table, I used bughelper and some perl to generate the tables for me
<Hobbsee> right
<bdmurray> polopolo: hi, what exactly do you mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #116959 in firefox (main) "Mozilla: It closes when opening .cfm web sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116959
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: or mail me with your idea and I'll try and add some
<polopolo> ouch other question first
<polopolo> I have helped a bug
<polopolo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/116955
<polopolo> And I want to close it, how can I do that?
<bdmurray> polopolo: marking it as a duplicate and not closing it is fine
<polopolo> So nobody does not have to close it? ok!
<bdmurray> I think just marking it as a dup is fine but I'm not sure how some statisic queries work
<polopolo> ok
<bdmurray> polopolo: did you have another question?  I'm about to head to bed.
<polopolo> oh aha
<polopolo> No, not needed anymore good night
<bdmurray> okay, I hope to see you on Hug Day!
<polopolo> !ubotu
<Hobbsee> !!ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<polopolo> ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #116961 in Ubuntu "winmodem drivers catch-22" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116961
* Mithrandir chews ubotu's brain
* polopolo does not understand Mithrandir
<crimsun> is 116961 correctly triaged? I'm not convinced it's correctly assigned.
<polopolo> I've done yes, wrong? I'm new
<Hobbsee> mmm....brains
* Hobbsee chews on Mithrandir
* polopolo says in dutch: Hobbsee is kanibaal
* Hobbsee is the purely evil, sexy, psycophatic bitch from au, thankyouverymuch.
<polopolo> lol, you understand my?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<polopolo> you dutch?
<Hobbsee> nope!
<polopolo> ok
<Hobbsee> and Mithrandir is strange.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: is completely not understandable - particularly when speaking in norwegian.
<polopolo> I gonna eat
* Mithrandir chews Hobbsee's leg.
<Mithrandir> polopolo[A] : but we already have a feast here!
<Hobbsee> hey!
<polopolo[A] > lol
* Hobbsee wonders why Mithrandir wants to eat her leg anyway - it's just bone.
<Mithrandir> hmm
<Mithrandir> it's accessible?
<Mithrandir> but yeah, I should rather just find breakfast.
<Admiral_Chicago> thats a good reason?
<Admiral_Chicago> lets all run Orca, its accessible
<Hobbsee> heh
<Mithrandir> but is orca chewable?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah that it is not
* polopolo is wonderring why nobofy fix bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<polopolo> :P
<polopolo> bug 1
<polopolo> fix bug 1
<polopolo> **** Why it not working
* polopolo is wonderring why nobofy fix bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubotu> New bug: #116962 in dpkg (main) "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116962
<polopolo> Can someone look at
<polopolo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/116955
<polopolo> If I wrong?
<polopolo> !ubotu bug 116955
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116955 in xorg-server "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode() (dup-of: 96677)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116955
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96677 in xorg-server "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96677
<Hobbsee> polopolo: please see https://launchpad.net/bugs/116962
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116962 in dpkg "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " [Undecided,Rejected] 
<polopolo> aha thank you
<Hobbsee> polopolo: people are filing stupid bugs like that - i'm fairly sure you can just reject, and tell them to follow the instructions in the output"
<ubotu> New bug: #116963 in Ubuntu "Problem closing Trash window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116963
<polopolo> !bug #116965
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116965 in kde-hal-device-manager "Unplug option anavailable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116965
<ubotu> New bug: #116965 in kde-hal-device-manager (universe) "Unplug option anavailable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116965
<Burgundavia> hello
<polopolo> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #116967 in Ubuntu "No sound in default install of Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116967
<ubotu> New bug: #116968 in Ubuntu "squid block local lan website : connection refuse by the host " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116968
<ubotu> New bug: #116969 in update-manager (main) "update-manager-core should depend on psmisc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116969
<ubotu> New bug: #116970 in gnome-panel (main) "Applications menu doesn't respond" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116970
<ubotu> New bug: #116971 in Ubuntu "Error: unable to open display (null) on Nvidia Gforce 5500 FX 256MB " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116971
<ubotu> New bug: #116972 in Ubuntu "Hp LaserJet 1005 wont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116972
<ubotu> New bug: #116973 in gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 (multiverse) "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse breaks totem and freeze the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116973
<ubotu> New bug: #116974 in cupsys (main) "Phantom printers detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116974
<ubotu> New bug: #116975 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Hung in XOpenDisplay(:0), aborting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116975
<ubotu> New bug: #116976 in qalculate-gtk (universe) "Impossible to insert a constant matrix in Qalculate-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116976
<ubotu> New bug: #116977 in xpad (universe) "Driver not correctly identifying the number of buttons on a Namtai Buzz! Controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116977
<ubotu> New bug: #116978 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop effects bug?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116978
<ubotu> New bug: #116979 in kmplayer (main) "kxineplayer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116979
<ubotu> New bug: #116980 in hildon-libs (universe) "Obsoleted in favour of libhildon" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116980
<ubotu> New bug: #115040 in ktorrent "ktorrent keeps crashing everytime, after some time of use. (dup-of: 109184)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115040
<ubotu> New bug: #116983 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-icon triggers cupsd permission denied errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116983
<ubotu> New bug: #116984 in avahi (main) "Gajim can't connect to avahi until avahi is restarted once." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116984
<ubotu> New bug: #116985 in evince (main) "libpoppler update conflicts with evince" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116985
<ubotu> New bug: #116987 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when attempting downloads on KDE-Look.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116987
<ubotu> New bug: #116989 in kdesdk (main) "Umbrello crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116989
<ubotu> New bug: #116990 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox sound problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116990
<ubotu> New bug: #116991 in lufs (universe) "cannot build kernel module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116991
<ubotu> New bug: #116992 in Ubuntu "2.6.15-28-k7 will not load GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116992
<ubotu> New bug: #116994 in gnome-schedule (universe) "Impossible to close About dialog" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116994
<ubotu> New bug: #116995 in totem (main) "audio device busy = cpu 100%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116995
<ubotu> New bug: #116996 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "sata disk in ide mode with kernel 2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116996
<ubotu> New bug: #116999 in Ubuntu "Mounting unavailable NFS shares crashes the system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116999
<ubotu> New bug: #116997 in cupsys (main) "Postcript files printed in black&white" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116997
<ubotu> New bug: #117001 in console-tools (main) "console-screen.sh does not set font for tty6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117001
<ubotu> New bug: #117002 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  grandr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117002
<ubotu> New bug: #117003 in evince (main) "strange scroll when viewing a pdf, after reload, with index in side pane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117003
<ubotu> New bug: #117004 in wesnoth (universe) "Can't recruit after loading saved game, then crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117004
<coNP> Hey, is there a new regulation in handling bugs? I am not more able to change bug status or assign a bug to myself (classifying it "needs info"). How is the bug handling process changed?
<coNP> Oh sorry I was not logged in.  :)
* coNP is stupid today
<Hobbsee> login :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: LP hates people, this last week or so
<Hobbsee> it's been logging people out
<persia> coNP: No, not stupid :)  That has been happening a lot lately, as the cookies change when there is an update.
<coNP> thanks, Hobbsee, it really was not needed before...
<ubotu> New bug: #117008 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Canorus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117008
<ubotu> New bug: #117009 in Ubuntu "usb pendrive unejectable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117009
<seb128> bdmurray: why do you change the duplicate bugs closed from rejected to confirmed?
<seb128> and why did you reopen bug #110711?
<Hobbsee> bug  110711
<seb128> and bug #104875
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110711 in gnome-panel "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110711
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104875 in evolution "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104875
<Hobbsee> oh, thought it was something else.
<seb128> Hobbsee: those are bugs without enough information that I've closed
<seb128> and he just reopened a serie of them
<Hobbsee> thought it was a kde one that i'd closed, which i only got the patch uploaded 30 mins ago
<seb128> Hobbsee: I'm all for closing bugs ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<seb128> I'm not for reopen those which were closed without any reason though
<Hobbsee> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #117011 in gnome-mount "Gnome-mount will only mount encrypted partitions and not drives created with cryptsetup/luks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117011
<ubotu> New bug: #117012 in Ubuntu "keyboard and mouse don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117012
<ubotu> New bug: #117013 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu fails to start with fglrx on radeon x1300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117013
<ubotu> New bug: #117015 in ccid (universe) "The ubuntu patch on 1.3.0-1/src/pcscd_ccid.rules is not correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117015
<ubotu> New bug: #117016 in Ubuntu "sata emulation for ide causing faulty  dvd playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117016
<ubotu> New bug: #117014 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel fails to load when SATA controller is enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117014
<defendguin> does anyone know why when i use any gtk theme besides human openoffice goes back to its default cruddy look?
<ubotu> New bug: #117019 in update-manager (main) "E:The package gyachi needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117019
<ubotu> New bug: #117020 in apache2 (main) "cannot access user's public_html over network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117020
<ubotu> New bug: #117021 in openoffice.org (main) "metacity fullscreen toggle in open office" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117021
<ubotu> New bug: #117023 in Ubuntu "ubuntu loading screen (usplash) does not display on Nvidia 8600gts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117023
<ubotu> New bug: #117024 in linux-meta (main) "metapakages do not depend on the latest kernel found in feisty-security" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117024
<defendguin> ahh its the human icon theme not the gtk theme
<ubotu> New bug: #117025 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl title bar text problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117025
<ubotu> New bug: #117027 in Ubuntu "java AWT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117027
<ubotu> New bug: #117029 in Ubuntu "Atheros 5005 permanently disappears all of a sudden " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117029
<ubotu> New bug: #117030 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to feisty failed - could not instll 'debconf'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117030
<ubotu> New bug: #117031 in update-manager (main) "Cannot update to feisty using Update Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117031
<ubotu> New bug: #117033 in evolution (main) "evolution doesn't work, it doesn't let me see my mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117033
<ubotu> New bug: #117032 in banshee (universe) "no option to burn mp3 cd although it should be possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117032
<ubotu> New bug: #117035 in Ubuntu "Sound does not work WITHOUT apci=off command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117035
<ubotu> New bug: #117036 in firefox (main) "Printing a page with flash content miss the flash content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117036
<ubotu> New bug: #117037 in freewheeling (universe) "Fresh install of FreeWheeling crashes immediately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117037
<ubotu> New bug: #117038 in Ubuntu "power manager unable to change screen brightenss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117038
<ubotu> New bug: #117040 in Ubuntu "usb-serial.h missing from kernel headers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117040
<NoelJB> Is this the correct place to raise the fact that Firefox seg faults when coming up under gnome within VNC?
<ubotu> New bug: #117039 in abiword (main) "Crash when saving copy as HTML" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117039
<ubotu> New bug: #117042 in kdenetwork (main) "krdc (rdesktop) doesn't forward sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117042
<ubotu> New bug: #117044 in gparted (main) "Unable to umount properly removable USB devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117044
<ubotu> New bug: #117045 in qt4-x11 (main) "Missing .desktop for qt4-designer" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117045
<ubotu> New bug: #117047 in nautilus (main) "after installing a application I lost the Ubuntu Help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117047
<ubotu> New bug: #117050 in Ubuntu "broken repository security.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117050
<ubotu> New bug: #117051 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Dapper LTS AMD64 installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117051
<ubotu> New bug: #117053 in Ubuntu "Desktop Effects Bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117053
<ubotu> New bug: #117056 in gdm (main) "GDM doesn't load after choose 'close section' or 'swich user'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117056
<ubotu> New bug: #117059 in network-manager (main) "sshd/samba fail start with specifc interfaces configured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117059
<ubotu> New bug: #117060 in Ubuntu "[kubuntu gutsy]  keyboard volume control malfunction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117060
<ubotu> New bug: #117058 in gnome-menus (main) "desktop items with special chars in filename don't show in gnome-panel untill relog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117058
<ubotu> New bug: #117061 in ktorrent (main) "SPONSOR: KTorrent 2.2 beta1 package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117061
<ubotu> New bug: #117062 in sound-juicer (main) "sound juicer not rip to mp3 files in architecture 64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117062
<ubotu> New bug: #117064 in abiword (main) "~/.Abisuite/AbiWord-2.4/plugins not created during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117064
<ubotu> New bug: #117065 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Missing /etc/gtk-2.0/ directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117065
<ubotu> New bug: #117066 in file-roller (main) "Directory duplication when creating tar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117066
<stijn_pol> Hello! Should I draw attention to a bug that I think might be pretty important? I'm talking about bug 117065 that I recently reported.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117065 in gtk+2.0 "Missing /etc/gtk-2.0/ directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117065
<stijn_pol> The bug is causing problems with any applicatios that wants to read image files
<stijn_pol> any help?
<ubotu> New bug: #117067 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel disapear after starting installed with wine "ultrastar" program, ultrastar didnt start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117067
<ubotu> New bug: #117068 in Ubuntu "gnome panel disapear after starting installed with wine "ultrastar" program, ultrastar didnt start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117068
<ubotu> New bug: #117069 in gnome-panel (main) "telsey modem/router : pppoeconf always" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117069
<ubotu> New bug: #117070 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Removable devices not (un)mounted, ejected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117070
<ubotu> New bug: #117071 in Ubuntu "feisty Kernel hangs after accessing usd drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117071
<ubotu> New bug: #117073 in emerald (universe) "Window shadows blur more vertically than horizontally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117073
<ubotu> New bug: #117074 in Ubuntu "DVD drive won't mount media after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117074
<ubotu> New bug: #117075 in hal (main) "X server crash (Firefox related?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117075
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-27
<ubotu> New bug: #117076 in compiz (main) "Compiz gives white borders instead of shadows on panel and dropdown menus and a few other window types when using AIGLX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117076
<ubotu> New bug: #117078 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezing Ubuntu forcing reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117078
<ubotu> New bug: #117079 in gnome-applets (main) "CPU Frequency Applet isn't configurable since Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117079
<ubotu> New bug: #117081 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "could not find libjava.so when install sun-java5-bin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117081
<ubotu> New bug: #117083 in hotkey-setup (main) "HP Pavilion ze54xx/ze44xx onetouch-keys appears "dead"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117083
<ubotu> New bug: #117085 in Ubuntu "Problem with irda usb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117085
<ubotu> New bug: #117084 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu needs a "sysprep"-like tool, like Windows has" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117084
<ubotu> New bug: #117086 in nicotine (universe) "nicotine crashed out of nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117086
<ubotu> New bug: #117088 in Ubuntu "no se que paso" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117088
<ubotu> New bug: #117089 in devmapper (main) "udev rules don't create device nodes for readonly devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117089
<ubotu> New bug: #117092 in ktorrent (main) "Ktorrent reports: Qt: Warning: QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117092
<ubotu> New bug: #117093 in ktorrent (main) "KTorrent reports Qt: Warning: ASSERT: "i <= nodes" in /usr/share/qt3/include/qvaluelist.h (373)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117093
<ubotu> New bug: #117094 in freqtweak (universe) "When launched from the menu, freqtweak silently fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117094
<ubotu> New bug: #117098 in gnome-panel (main) "Minimizing applications doens't appear to work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117098
<ubotu> New bug: #117100 in gucharmap (main) "File menu contains only Quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117100
<bogdan_mustiata> Hi, does anyone know why the kde-devel package is broken?
<ubotu> New bug: #117102 in python-visual (universe) "from visual.graph import * - crashes when gcurve is called - RuntimeError: boost::bad_weak_ptr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117102
<ubotu> New bug: #117103 in Ubuntu "No idea what happened..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117103
<ubotu> New bug: #117105 in gnome-cpufreq-applet (universe) "Cannot select governor from cpufreq-applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117105
<ubotu> New bug: #117107 in Ubuntu "update-manager -c segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117107
<ubotu> New bug: #117109 in tremulous (multiverse) "Sometimes when playing tremelous, it goes into a window and I can't alt tab out and there is no mouse pointer. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117109
<ubotu> New bug: #117111 in angrydd (universe) "On hitting any key Dwarves bugged out!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117111
<ubotu> New bug: #117113 in hexter (universe) "Please sync hexter 0.6.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117113
<ubotu> New bug: #117115 in evolution (main) "evolution "looses" emails when entering a folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117115
<ubotu> New bug: #117116 in gambas (universe) ""Slune" fails to start. Black window opens, then crahses" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117116
<ubotu> New bug: #117118 in gambas (universe) "Standbu mode not responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117118
<ubotu> New bug: #117119 in poppler (main) "(Gutsy) Unmet dependency when installing GIMP" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117119
<ubotu> New bug: #117122 in Ubuntu "Progress bar doesn't move when resuming from hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117122
<ubotu> New bug: #117123 in Ubuntu "Wrong label of the field in Polish translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117123
<ubotu> New bug: #117124 in Ubuntu ""normal size" kde thumbnails are corrupted on the right border" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117124
<ubotu> New bug: #117125 in gnome-panel (main) "The floppy light stays on, but the floppy does not work but it does spin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117125
<ubotu> New bug: #117126 in mc (universe) "mc crashes on login probably not closed before shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117126
<ubotu> New bug: #117129 in php-imagick (universe) "[MoM Sync]  please sync php-imagick from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117129
<ubotu> New bug: #117131 in Ubuntu "32bit development libraries missing for amd64 systems systems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117131
<ubotu> New bug: #117132 in firefox (main) "Firefox ignores gnome theme's specific menu bar text color" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117132
<ubotu> New bug: #117134 in Ubuntu "Links dragged from Firefox on to desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117134
<ubotu> New bug: #117133 in Ubuntu "FEISTY (final): remove usb disk : fail to eject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117133
<ubotu> New bug: #117137 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "Videotrans & Mencoder decoding options dont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117137
<ubotu> New bug: #117138 in Ubuntu "usbstick fails in Feisty(7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117138
<ubotu> New bug: #91265 in edgy-backports "backported libgphoto can't import from canon S1 IS version from egdy does" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91265
<ubotu> New bug: #117147 in Ubuntu "Problme de fonctionnalit avec clamav" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117147
<ubotu> New bug: #117149 in gdesklets (universe) "Wishlist: Incorperate Googe Gadgets into gdesklets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117149
<ubotu> New bug: #117150 in totem (main) "Totem cannot place subtitles in black strip bellow video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117150
<ubotu> New bug: #117151 in Ubuntu "Problme de type "duplicate source" avec synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117151
<ubotu> New bug: #117152 in Ubuntu "can't shutdown power by software" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117152
<ubotu> New bug: #117153 in strigiapplet (universe) "sync strigiapplet 0.5.1-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117153
<ubotu> New bug: #117154 in totem (main) "In Totem cannot choose character set for ID3 tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117154
<ubotu> New bug: #117156 in flobopuyo (universe) "Flobopuyo has no icon for the .desktop file" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117156
<ubotu> New bug: #117157 in gnome-app-install (main) "Additional codecs fail to install automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117157
<ubotu> New bug: #117158 in openarena (universe) "program wouldn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117158
<ubotu> New bug: #117161 in Ubuntu "system frozen when starting channel scan (dvb-s) on ppc+ps3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117161
<ubotu> New bug: #117167 in Ubuntu "Corrupt data from ethernet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117167
<seb128> stijn_pol: hi
<stijn_pol> seb128: hello
<stijn_pol> seb128: should I give you some more information about how I encountered that bug
<seb128> I don't understand the bug
<seb128> no gdk-pixbuf.loaders to /etc/gtk-2.0 is not a bug
<seb128> that's the way it's meant to be used now
<ubotu> New bug: #117168 in Ubuntu "Top and bottom panels disappear when workspace changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117168
<ubotu> New bug: #117170 in wacom-tools (main) "Wacom pointer not absolute by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117170
<stijn_pol> allright, but why doesn't it work
<stijn_pol> and if I copy the files, it does
<stijn_pol> I encountered this in clean gutsy chroot environment
<seb128> what doesn't work
<seb128> ?
<stijn_pol> Error loading theme icon for stock: Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '...png'
<seb128> when do you get that?
<stijn_pol> I made an new gutsy environment, installed gobby -> when I run gobby I get this error. I retried with gnome-hearts, eog and they all give the same error when trying to run
<gnomefreak> i get something like that when i run listen in gutsy chroot
<gnomefreak> different file format i think but same error
<stijn_pol> When I do exactly the same, create chroot environment, install gobby in feisty chroot, it works
<stijn_pol> and I thougt it was because of those missing files...
<seb128> k, I understand the bug now
<seb128> and no it's not due to missing files
<stijn_pol> ok, sorry about that
<seb128> that's what confused me ;)
<gnomefreak> gobject.GError: Unrecognized image file format  is mine
<stijn_pol> excuse me
<seb128> that's alright
<seb128> just try to not mix the bug description and what you think about the bug
<seb128> describe the bug first
<seb128> and then add a comment with what you observe
<stijn_pol> ok (indeed just a beginner)
<seb128> that's easier to understand
<seb128> thanks for the bug ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #117169 in wacom-tools (main) "Wacom tablet not recognized at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117169
<stijn_pol> Can I help you any further?
<seb128> stijn_pol: no, that's fine, I can trigger it on my desktop now
<stijn_pol> Allright, good luck!
<seb128> thank you
<stijn_pol> seb128: Should I do something with the bug report?
<seb128> no, that's alright
<ubotu> New bug: #117173 in Ubuntu "first keystroke ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117173
<ubotu> New bug: #117177 in Ubuntu "fstab mtab system settings disagree on 2 drive computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117177
<stijn_pol> seb128: I don't know for sure, but maybe this bug has also something to do with it, (check the 2nd comment): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-hearts/+bug/108889
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108889 in gnome-hearts "[apport]  gnome-hearts crashed with SIGSEGV in cards_image_from_file()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> stijn_pol: no, the bug is on 7.04
<seb128> the GTK changes have been made on gutsy only
<ubotu> New bug: #117179 in rhythmbox (main) "Problem occurred without error being set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117179
<ubotu> New bug: #117180 in desktop-file-utils (main) "Encoding is deprecated" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117180
<ubotu> New bug: #117181 in amarok (main) "Amarok crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117181
<ubotu> New bug: #117182 in amavisd-new (universe) "Something in amavisd-new chain converts iso-8859-1 message parts to UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117182
<ubotu> New bug: #117183 in gnome-session (main) "usr_bin_gnome-session.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117183
<ubotu> New bug: #117184 in libgda3 (universe) "Please sync libgda 3.0.1-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117184
<ubotu> New bug: #117185 in vim (main) "vim-python dependencies broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117185
<ubotu> New bug: #117186 in update-manager (main) "Cannot run upgrades in Fiesty Update Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117186
<ubotu> New bug: #117187 in Ubuntu "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0x10000100/0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117187
<ubotu> New bug: #117189 in libexif "segfault when rotating Olympus images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117189
<ubotu> New bug: #117199 in rhythmbox (main) "Song Seek results in strange sounds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117199
<ubotu> New bug: #117201 in firefox (main) "No symbol table found ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117201
<ubotu> New bug: #117203 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "BLK_DEV_CLOOP does not select ZLIB_INFLATE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117203
<ubotu> New bug: #117204 in totem (main) "using totum... after downloading the viewer additions, the picture is seen as slanted lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117204
<ubotu> New bug: #117205 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[snd-hda-intel]  mixer behaves incorrect on Lenovo 3000 V100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117205
<ubotu> New bug: #117206 in kaffeine (main) "DVB 'save stream' option doesn't do anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117206
<ubotu> New bug: #117207 in kq (universe) "kq crashed when I cast the warp spell." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117207
<welshbyte> hey frosty
<frosty> hey welshbyte
<ubotu> New bug: #117208 in kdeaddons (main) "[sync]  kdeaddons 4:3.5.7-2 to gutsy main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117208
<ubotu> New bug: #117210 in gnome-terminal (main) "Message-ID/news-Link crashes gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117210
<ubotu> New bug: #117211 in Ubuntu "glxinfo crash at startup after nvidia driver install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117211
<ubotu> New bug: #117214 in ttf-junicode (universe) "ttf-junicode missing hinting instructions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117214
<ubotu> New bug: #117219 in Ubuntu "X freezes running vmware (server and workstation) when using network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117219
<shooters> bug #99262, user requests that a "Recommends" for a package be changed to a "Depends", how do we deal with those bugs?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99262 in nexuiz "Should have a metapackage which also installs nexuiz-music so users installing nexuiz from g-a-i will get the music too" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99262
<ubotu> New bug: #117222 in Ubuntu "Dell Latitude X1 Screen Resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117222
<ubotu> New bug: #117221 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes when importing specific photos (specific tags not accepted?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117221
<ubotu> New bug: #117223 in Ubuntu "Reset button in system settings crashes it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117223
<ubotu> New bug: #117224 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity bug with large >180GB partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117224
<ubotu> New bug: #117225 in udev (main) "LVM snapshotting missing symlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117225
<ubotu> New bug: #117226 in gnome-commander (universe) "unify bookmarks in gnome-commander" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117226
<ubotu> New bug: #117227 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-15-generic kernel panic, cfq scheduler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117227
<Joe_CoT> question: if i had a problem with usb dying after a period of time (works fine, later usb shuts off), what project would a file a bug report in in launchpad?
<ubotu> New bug: #117229 in vnc4 (universe) "vncviewer fais vith "Rect too big"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117229
<ubotu> New bug: #117230 in kftpgrabber (universe) "[sync]  sync kftpgrabber from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117230
<ubotu> New bug: #117231 in totem (main) "My gstreamer-based Totem doesn't play mp3 audio properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117231
<ubotu> New bug: #117233 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace switching" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117233
<ubotu> New bug: #117232 in vlc (universe) "VLC just don't run my .3gp videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117232
<ubotu> New bug: #117234 in Ubuntu "Hibernation does not work at all" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117234
<ubotu> New bug: #117235 in Ubuntu "new package: seom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117235
<ubotu> New bug: #117236 in Ubuntu "new package: seom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117236
<ubotu> New bug: #117238 in Ubuntu "hosts.allow and hosts.deny missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117238
<ubotu> New bug: #117239 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117239
<ubotu> New bug: #117240 in totem (main) "Totem movie player could not read from resource.  Known good disc, known good drive, latest gstream SW installed. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117240
<ubotu> New bug: #117241 in adept (main) "Adept manager permanently locked up after first attempt at install on new system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117241
* QG 'waves hello'
<ubotu> New bug: #117244 in rss-glx (main) "screensaver crashed - don't have more details" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117244
<ubotu> New bug: #117245 in Ubuntu "firefox is cloising when i search for information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117245
<ubotu> New bug: #117246 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Not work Audio device: "nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117246
<ubotu> New bug: #117247 in Ubuntu "faliure to import photos from Canon S3-IS " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117247
<ubotu> New bug: #117248 in Ubuntu "selected mplayer in Konqueror and it failed to execute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117248
<ubotu> New bug: #117250 in gtk-qt-engine (main) "E: _cache->open() failed, please report. unable to install netbeans ide" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117250
<ubotu> New bug: #117252 in Ubuntu "Can not use CD/DVD device under 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117252
<ubotu> New bug: #117254 in starfighter (universe) "Audio becomes stuck in loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117254
<ubotu> New bug: #117255 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  broken dependencies in python-matplotlib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117255
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-19
<wolfger> greg-g: is ubuntu-michigan back in first yet? ;-)
<bddebian> Boo
<RAOF> bddebian: hiss!
<bddebian> Hi RAOF :)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Howdie.
<ligemeget> when is the next hug day..?
<wolfger> bug reporter is offering to recreate a problem to assist in debug of a Gutsy install issue, has not received a response. I'm not sure what to say: Bug 177951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177951 in update-manager "installation failure (grub)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177951
<siretart> hey bugsquadders.
<siretart> I have written up a guide for triaging xine-lib bugs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/DebuggingXineLib
<siretart> could someone of you please review it and tell me if its okay to proceed that way?
<siretart> I do care for xine, in both ubuntu and debian, and I need help with the bugs in ubuntu.
<ligemeget> Looks good to me
<ligemeget> siretart, in what way do you need help? Triaging? Fixing? Or both ? :)
<siretart> ligemeget: triaging would help. I need all crashers tested with the latest upstream versions, and up-to-date backtraces, so that I can go with them to upstream
<siretart> so, basically follow the instructions I put on the wiki
<ligemeget> siretart, I'd be happy to crash test - what program uses xine-lib?
<siretart> ligemeget: gxine, xine-ui, totem-xine, amarok, kaffeine, pornview, and quite some more
<siretart> gxine is probably to easiest to handle for this task
<ruiboon> siretart: instead of "make sure that ... 'ffmpeg-dbg' and 'libxine1-dbg' are installed" could we just phrase it as $ sudo apt-install ffmpeg-dbg libxine1-dbg ?
<siretart> ruiboon: it's a wiki, please edit as you seem fit
<siretart> (for that purpose I asked for review after all ;)
<ruiboon> siretart: found it more useful if the exact command is given. thus more people can follow it
<ruiboon> and there will be lesser "how do i go about doing it...?"
<siretart> right
<ligemeget> siretart, I think I'll try crashing gxine a bit when I get home, then :)
<ligemeget> Are you a regular here on the channel?
<ligemeget> (so I can reach you w/ feedback)
<siretart> ligemeget: I can usually be found on #ubuntu-motu, but I try to stay here at least for a while ;)
<ligemeget> ok :)
<ruiboon> thanks for updating the wiki. my wiki editing skills seems to be rotting (:
<Iulian> Hi
<ruiboon> hi Iulian
<rbs-tito> Can someone give me a hand; I think I can fix a bug but it is blocked by something else.
<rbs-tito> bug 231917 depends on an alteration to libgweather
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231917 in gnome-panel "Clock applet uses wrong time format" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231917
<rbs-tito> Should a bug report for libgweather be opened to?
<seb128> rbs-tito: that seems an upstream issue, but yes if a libgweather change is required a bug should be opened against it on bugzilla.gnome.org
<rbs-tito> seb128: It is an upstream issue; should I not touch it?
<seb128> rbs-tito: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520176 is already opened there
<ubottu> Gnome bug 520176 in gweather "libgweather: add API to get the time of sunset/sunrise (as in time_t)" [Normal,New]
<seb128> rbs-tito: you are welcome to work on a patch anyway, upstream welcome fixes usually and we can distro backport the change
<rbs-tito> seb128: Would I submit the patch upstream or at launchpad?
<seb128> upstream is better but launchpad works too
<rbs-tito> ok, thanks
<seb128> if you attach it on launchpad we will have to forward it upstream for you
<seb128> but that's ok, we are used to do that ;-)
<seb128> if you are fine sending it directly upstream that's less work for everybody though
<rbs-tito> seb128: If I'm doing it upstream, would it be easier to use the very latest code from GNOME? Or should I use my Ubuntu version from the archive
<seb128> I don't think the code changed much
<seb128> ideally using svn is better
<seb128> but most of the time using the ubuntu package is good enough
<rbs-tito> ok, thanks for your help
<seb128> you are welcome
<rbs-tito> Do we have to do anything like with Debian usertagging with GNOME?
<rbs-tito> Wait; this is ridiculous. There is no point in doing it; their formulae are wrong!
<seb128> ?
<rbs-tito> Upstream there are bugs saying that the times given aren't even accurate
<rbs-tito> The time is calculated using complex astronomy calculations
<rbs-tito> Which apparently are wrong
<rbs-tito> And I'm no astronomer!
<bddebian> Boo
<marnanel> bddebian: boo.  what you need is Planet HURD, I think
<bddebian> heh
<marnanel> rather than a group blog.  anyway, sorry, this is OT here
<marnanel> until that glorious day when Ubuntu ships with the HURD anyway. :)
<rbs-tito> marnanel: ha!
<bddebian> marnanel: gnumach/hurd/etc are in Ubuntu, they just don't build :)
<marnanel> bddebian: we look to that glorious day!
<pedro_> KelvinGardiner: hello, may you please add a comment to the bugs when you change the status of them?
<dudus> how long before an incomplete bug expires?
<qense> 60 days iirc
<dudus> if i find a very old bug ~1 year old, and I think it is already fixed on hardy, can I mark it as Resolved? Or should I change it to Incomplete and ask confirmation from the original reporter?
<sectech> Can bug #231976 be reviewed please... I guess I am missing the reporters point...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231976 in tzdata "zones.tab file uses inconsistent naming scheme" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231976
<sectech> Never mind, I see what the reporter means...plus it's a dup
<sectech> Is anyone around that can review a bug I am triaging? bug 230908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230908 in gnome-do "problem resuming from suspend when gnome-do is running" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230908
<sectech> I am looking at the dmesg and I can't tell if I am looking at an error or if it is proper for a system resume
<afflux> hi
<sectech> I have no idea why gnome-do would effect a ACPI resume on a system...  I can't reproduce this
<jarlath> I'm trying to debug an acpi related driver problem. I have no audio / video (eg totem, mplayer) on resume. What can I watch to track down the culprit?
<sectech> jarlath,  I would watch dmesg and see what's going on
<jarlath> Thanks sectech, I'll do that.
<phixxor> hey can someone take a look at this bug report I just submitted
<phixxor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/232043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232043 in xorg "hardy upgrade breaks video settings, can't get them back" [Undecided,New]
<phixxor> see if I need to add anything else to the description, try something else
<jarlath> I've discovered that my bug can be resolved by adding an option when the module is being loaded at boot time. Does anyone know what file this would be? It loads the intel audio module.
<askand> Hi, will fix for bug 153572 enter hardy?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153572 in gthumb "Merge 2.10.8-1 from debian unstable" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153572
<greg-g> jarlath: it would be best to add a comment to the bug report page with what change makes it work
<greg-g> if there is no bug report page, search for one that describes the issue, and if you can't find one, open a new bug
<jarlath> Hi greg-g, I actually got the fix from the launchpad page.
<jarlath> So it is noted in the report.
<greg-g> jarlath: ok, good deal
<jarlath> There's just no mention of how to actually perform it. It seems the reporters are fairly advanced.
<greg-g> well, LP is not a support forum, it is a place for people to fix bugs in the code so that they are fixed for everyone
<jarlath> greg-g: True.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-20
<bobboy> Hi I would like to discuss a possible bug with someone.
<ligemeget> Can someone please tell me if it was wrong of me to open bug 232166 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232166 in scrollkeeper "Macedonian translations missing in Dapper and Feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232166
<sectech> That's two bugs that users changed back to new from incomplete on me... right in the middle of me asking for information...
<james_w> sectech: you changed it, and then went to add the comment afterwards?
<sectech> james_w,  I asked for information... they provided it.. and changed it back to new from incomplete themselves... I always look at a persons profile if they do that, they were new enough to launchpad...
<james_w> sectech: I don't think that's a problem.
<sectech> I left a note stating while a bug is in triage it stays as incomplete (as new indicates a triager hasn't looked at it yet)
<james_w> ah, ok.
<sectech> james_w,  I was under the impression that if a bug was in the process of being triaged, it's incomplete until it can be marked as confirmed or invalidated
<james_w> I'm not sure what the best thing to do is here, I think New is ok for them, but I realise that I may not be in the majority on this.
<sectech> I just figure it risks not having multiple triagers noticing the same bug and asking for the same information (saves on resources)
<hggdh> james_w: usually, New is meant as not yet worked on, re-opened
<hggdh> if there are questions being asked to the reporter, or actions required from the reporter, it should be either Incomplete or Triaged
<james_w> but if the user has provided the required information, but the triager hasn't been able to move it forward yet?
<sectech> Anyone good with gnome-do? I have a bug #230908 that I am getting no where with
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230908 in gnome-do "problem resuming from suspend when gnome-do is running" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230908
<sectech> I am not sure what else to ask for.... I have checked for dups... and I am trying to figure out if gnome-do is even related....
<sectech> james_w, I can understand if a triager hasn't replied in quite some time.... If they don't set it back to new it could expire... but they shouldn't set it to new right after replying with new info
<sectech> Okay, no one wants to look at that bug... that's fine...   Are we allowed emailing the reporter ourselves to ask questions? I don't want to fill up the bug with a lot of chat conversation...
<Iulian> sectech: Please add comments to the bug report. It doesn't really matter if they are too long.
<Iulian> sectech: And btw, what bug?
<sectech> Bug #230908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230908 in gnome-do "problem resuming from suspend when gnome-do is running" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230908
<sectech> Okay... I'll stick to launchpad.
<Iulian> Sure
<sectech> I don't want to abandon bugs.... but I don't know what more to do with this one, I can't find a problem in the log files
<sectech> I installed gnome-do and was unable to reproduce the problem
<hggdh> sectech: if the problem is on resuming from suspend, it probably has to do with hardware
<sectech> hggdh,  but he stated that if he removes gnome-do it resumes fine...
<sectech> The next step was for me to treat it as an ACPI issue and request those logs
<hggdh> sectech: so OK, gnome-do seems to be doing something
<hggdh> sectech have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend?highlight=%28Debugging%29?
<sectech> No I haven't.... I'll take a look at it now
<hggdh> and -- sectech -- if you get over your head on a bug, there is no shame is saying so, and doing something else.
<hggdh> in this case, I agree with james_w -- if you were working on a bug, and cannot keep on, it might be a good idea to put it back into New. Just add a comment stating why you are doing that
<sectech> hggdh,  I know...   I wasn't able to consult with anyone in the channel until now though.... I'll look at that wiki and see if I can come up with anything.... If not, I'll note it and return it to new
<sectech> hggdh,  I won't let bugs expire just because I can't triage them... I just don't want to be giving up too soon
<hggdh> sectech: that's OK, and methinks we all agree on doing that. Unfortunately, I do not deal with ACPI/suspend/etc. Never even tried to do it on my laptop ;-)
<sectech> hmm... I just read that wiki... It looks like this one might have to be set back to new again
<james_w> sectech: it sounds pretty odd.
<james_w> I cannot reproduce either.
<sectech> james_w,  I am not 100% convinced that gnome-do is causing the bug....  It might appear is it is, but I don't think it's the case
<sectech> I have been fighting with this one for a few days now trying to find out what else might help
<hggdh> sectech -- do something else. Leave it be for some time, and either get another bug (thank you, BTW), or -- <gasp/> -- walk around in the park, or whatever :-)
<sectech> I released the bug back to the wild... I'll watch it to see what someone else does, if someone else takes it
<hggdh> eventually, someone will. Also, gnome-do causing problems with suspend cannot be said to be a critical issue
<sectech> hggdh,  heh don't they say the best answers come when your on the toilet? j/k haha
<hggdh> :-)
<sectech> yeah I gave this one a good shot....
<sectech> I can use this bug as a good example bug when I eventually apply to bug control "Knowing when to give someone else a shot at the bug and releasing it"
<hggdh> sectech indeed. It is not only what bugs you did a good job (usually meaning you successfully triaged/resolved the issue), but also the bugs you tried, and failed (and accepted the failure)
<hggdh> per the reporter description, sounds like ACPI issues on suspend/resume
<sectech> I need a good wiki to use privately so I can keep track of bug tracking issues... Using Tomboy is good locally, it lacks what I need though
<sectech> Something that I can add my own personal notes to...
<hggdh> well, there's wiki.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> but everybody will be able to see it also
<sectech> I am going to throw up a wiki about me eventually,  if wiki.ubuntu.com is appropriate I'll use that... but I would like something private for my own triage stuff
<sectech> I'll find something
<sectech> What do we do with problems with the non-free nvidia drivers? I have a bug report that relates to that
<james_w> sectech: if they installed the ones from Ubuntu and it is related to them not working then look for the appropriate linux-restricted-modules package
<sectech> k
<james_w> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 for hardy I think
<sectech> james_w,  Is there a hardware list of what video cards are supported?
<james_w> I'm not sure I'm afraid.
<sectech> Found something
<sectech> Bug #231986... Should I be reporting this upstream to kernel.bugzilla?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231986 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Asus F3S Laptop Sound not working on install" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231986
<_max> #93360
<_max> Bug #93360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 93360 in dhcdbd "Dhcdbd doesn't recognize permanent (-1) DHCP leases" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93360
<_max> Bug #39707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39707 in network-manager "Cannot manage hidden SSID with WEP" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39707
<_max> those two bugs address sort of the same problem with dhcdbd causing one to loose connection to the network, and recieving dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path
<_max> when this happens to me it seems to broadcast something onto the switch, cause -every- port on the switch starts flashing with 1 second intervals
<_max> the funny thing is that it -kills- the switch, all clients connected to the other ports are cut of from the network
<afflux> morning
<Iulian> Hey afflux
<afflux> hi Iulian
<sectech> I need some advice on bug #231986, I am not sure if I should report this bug upstream in kernel.bugzilla or not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231986 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Asus F3S Laptop Sound not working on install" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231986
<hggdh> sectech: you there?
<sectech> hggdh, yes
<hggdh> on this sound issue -- what is the reporter's sound card?
<hggdh> I cannot find it
<sectech> It's a laptop... All I have is the chipset for it,  I did make the request for the standard hardware detection debugging files though
<sectech> I wasn't going to put in a report up-stream until I had those files.
<sectech> It's a ALC861VD chipset I believe
<sectech> I already looked for dups and I looked through kernel.bugzilla
<sectech> The odd thing is that lspci -vvv doesn't even show the audio device
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> you might try on #ubuntu-kernel
<sectech> heh, I just gave a short description of the issue and referenced the bug but I doubt I'll get a reply... Topic states "Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY"
<sectech> And the reporter just added what I had requested... brb
<hggdh> I do remember there were people dealing with audio here, but I do not remember where...
<sectech> hggdh, I did get a reply after all... It is a known issue...  They asked me to request that the user run a specific script to get more info...
<hggdh> good
<hggdh> :-)
<sectech> hggdh,   Once I get that info I'll confirm the bug... I'm not sure if it should go upstream though
<hggdh> no, I do not think so
<sectech> okay... It will remain confirmed then...
<hggdh> you could set it to triaged. The kernel people will eventually get to it
<sectech> .... I would if I could but I am not bugcontrol yet...
<limcore> hello
<sectech> hggdh,  lol should I just apply now to bug-control and if accepted keep doing what I am doing?
<limcore> how about stopping ubuntu from farting? It is on by default, and it seem to annoy new users, especially ones that user console
<limcore> (or firefox ctrl-f)
<hggdh> sectech -- tell me when you are done, and I will set it
<hggdh> limcore: what do you mean?
<sectech> okay...
<limcore> hggdh: open firefox, ctrl-f, type in asdf
<limcore> or, open a console, type letter a and press and hold tab
<limcore> hackedbian didnt fixed this 1990's style approach to UI sound... perhaps ubuntu should?
<hggdh> limcore: I am not sure what you would want to find in an empty ff page
<hggdh> on both of them I have no sound
<limcore> hggdh: on default ubuntu installation, in both situtions, the computer will fart loudly
<limcore> of course this can be disable... but why not make the default to be not annoying
<sectech> limcore,  I have a default ubuntu install... I don't hear a thing
<limcore> you do have pc speaker working?
<hggdh> limcore: please have a look at System/Preferences/Sound/Sounds
<hggdh> no, no PC speaker
<limcore> most people in EU do
<limcore> and they are annoyed by the farting
<hggdh> but go there, and tell me the name of the offending sound
<limcore> hggdh: right, it can be disabled, but why the default
<limcore> hggdh: bash terminal,  vim,  firefox,  thoes apps by default use pc speaker if not configured properly.  I dont know what do you mean by name of sound?
<hggdh> limcore: if a sound is played, this sound will correspond to a "name", a file name to be played
<limcore> hggdh: no sound is played, at least for vim, bash - they simply use system beep.
<sectech> Oh I know what you mean... system bell
<sectech> he is wondering why the system bell is turned on by default..
<limcore> sectech: mostly, but that will affect only x terms... go to VT-1 and the problem is back again
<limcore> also, firefox is a separate setting
<limcore> overall, most users are probably pissed of by random farting. It should be turned off therefore
<limcore> for example a  [x] STFU!  option in installation menu.  if active, then all kde/gnome apps sounds are set to none,   bash bell is off,   vim bell is off,   sound system system bell is off, also firefox, and so on
<hggdh> limcore, on one of my machines, standard Ubuntu install, I have a beep
<hggdh> limcore: anyway: this is not the correct venue for your request: you can open a bug stating the default bell is not nice, or you can email ubuntu-dev-discuss, if you want to propose a generic change
<hggdh> but I cannot reproduce your issue here (and I am *assuming* you are talking about a low-frequency sound)
<limcore> hggdh: ?
<limcore> how come you can not reproduce it?
<limcore> everyone else knows what Im talking about
<hggdh> all I get is system beep -- medium frequency sound
<hggdh> limcore: everyone else may know, but I do not
<limcore> thats what I call farting
<limcore> have a chilloutburger, it was a joke :)
<hggdh> limcore, sorry, but I tend to be literal.
<limcore> however, the issue is serious - the default sound is annoying, at it wastes user time to get rid of it
<sectech> limcore,  this isn't the right group to be stating that to though, we cannot fix it...  We triage bugs and troubleshoot
<limcore> sectech: ok, perhaps ubuntu's brain storm
<hggdh> I again suggest you to email ubuntu-dev-discuss, and expose your issue, why you think the current bevhaviour is not good, and what you propose instead. #ubuntu-bugs is not the correct place to make this change
<limcore> cool, hggdh
<hggdh> limcore: tell you the truth... every so often I also get annoyed by the beep
<nabcore> localedef seems to be hanging when I install 8.04 server (i386), any ideas why?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-21
<sectech> hggdh, Are you still around?
<hggdh> I am here
<sectech> hggdh,  Could you mark 231986 as triaged... I just got the last of the information required.
<hggdh> bug 231986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231986 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Asus F3S Laptop Sound not working on install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231986
<hggdh> sectech, done.
<sectech> hggdh,  Thank you :)
<hggdh> welcome. Thanks for the help
<nickellery> Can someone set an importance on Bug #232379 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232379 in gimp "cannot open Gimp xcf files from recent documents" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232379
<Iulian> Hey
<james_w> hi Iulian
<Iulian> Hello james
<pedro_> is kelvin gardiner around?
<bddebian> Boo
<marnanel> bddebian: Boo
<bddebian> Heh, hello marnanel
<jjesse> don't cry
<Stroganoff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-ugly0.10/+bug/35112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 35112 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 "MP3 track times are incorrect" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Stroganoff> thats a nice one
<saivann> warp10 : ping
<warp10> saivann: pong
<saivann> warp10 : Concerning your comment for conglomerate : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/afflib/+bug/230350/comments/34
<ubottu> saivann: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<saivann> warp10 : conglomerate in ubuntu as the same debian version, no new upstream version is available in debian and conglomerate seems to build correctly, the patch that I provided was not ok?
<saivann> s/as/has
<saivann> warp10 : The debdiff is not attached to the bug anymore because you deleted it, but it was just about fixing Maintainer field and adding a new ubuntu version in changelog
<warp10> saivann: there is a new debian version, indeed: 0.9.1-3.1. We are at 0.9.1-3ubuntu1 in Ubuntu, hence we can merge (or sync) it and we can fix the bug there.
<saivann> warp10 : Oh.. right, I didn't see the ".1", thanks
<warp10> saivann: np. If you are going to prepare a merge (or to request a sync, according to the needs), remember to add the tag to autoclose the Maintainer bug too, and I will be happy to upload it for you.
<saivann> warp10 : Thank! I will first create a intrepid pbuilder environment and I will continue to work on that bug report. thanks for your work on this!
<warp10> saivann: my pleasure ;)
<saivann> warp10 : How did you get to have a intrepid pbuilder environment? When I login in my pbuilder with --save-after-login, I'm not able to do a dist-upgrade, debconf-i18n never install correctly.
<saivann> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 134
<saivann> xargs: xargs.c:443: main: Assertion `bc_ctl.arg_max <= (131072-2048)' failed.
<warp10> saivann: no need to login: just upgrade from hardy with a simple "sudo pbuilder update"
<saivann> warp10 : pbuilder update only upgrade packages in hardy, but it does not install intrepid repositories. Should I change the /etc/apt/sources.list files before?
<warp10> saivann: ops, sorry... I missed the important part :P The right one is: "sudo pbuilder update --distribution intrepid --override-config"
<saivann> warp10 : Now that's interesting :)
<saivann> Thanks
<warp10> saivann: indeed :D
<saivann> warp10 : Uh.. still the same problem with debconf-i18n.. That seems to be the postrm script of this package which is not replaced correctly.. I will try to fix this
<saivann> warp10 : Is there a way to create a intrepid tgz without having to upgrade from hardy? In my case, pbuilder does not recognize "intrepid" as a distribution when I try to do so
<warp10> saivann: you can try "sudo pbuilder create  --distribution intrepid". BTW, upgrade from Hardy worked fine for me
<albert23> saivann: you can make a copy of gutsy and name it intrepid in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/ (or create a symlink intrepid pointing to gutsy)
<saivann> warp10 & albert23 : Thanks, I think that I will be able to do it with these informations
<smallfoot-> who has more bug, ubuntu or windows?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-22
<wells_> hiya
<wells_> you like bugs
<wells_> here one for ya
<wells_> Any one to help with Ubuntu 8.04 and firefox -- wen I get to a specific web page ( will send page url in private) my session is close out and i'm returned to loging page!!!!! how and why a web page can turn off my session ?
<wells_> Any one to help with Ubuntu 8.04 and firefox -- wen I get to a specific web page ( will send page url in private) my session is close out and i'm returned to loging page!!!!! how and why a web page can turn off my session ?
<Hobbsee> bug 232547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232547 in gnome-terminal "Running sudo in gnome-terminal sporadically results in spurious linefeeds after sudo (dup-of: 218516)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218516 in linux "[hardy] key events are delayed under circumstances" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218516
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<ruiboon> hi. i am confused with the sponsorship stuff. when a patch (simple string change) has been attached to a bug report, does the relevant sponsors need to be subscribed?
<thekorn> ruiboon, this might be a question for #ubuntu-motu
<ruiboon> thekorn: ok. thanks
<Iulian> Hello
<jjesse> hello
<Iulian> Hey jjesse
<Iulian> Hey pedro, bddebian.
<pedro_> hey Iulian, how's going?
<bddebian> Boo
<bddebian> Hi Iulian
<Iulian> pedro_: I'm doing good. I just had lunch. Thanks for asking.
<Iulian> pedro_: How about you? Having fun there? :)
<pedro_> Iulian: i'm ok, thanks. yep having a great week ;-)
<Iulian> Awesome
<emgent> heya
<marnanel> emgent: hey
<emgent> hi marnanel
<Balachmar> I don't know if I should file this as a bug, but in hardy I cannot find the package libpam-keyring anymore...
<saivann> warp10 : ping
<geser> Balachmar: looks it got renamed to libpam-gnome-keyring
<Balachmar> geser: but it doesn't seem to work the same. first the was a tool: libpam-keyring-tool and now I cannot find that anymore
<Balachmar> pam-keyring-tool
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-23
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<ruiboon> hi. i am currently triaging a firefox bug. the issue is that certain websites do not display correctly. I suspect that it is due to addons (there was no issue with the version in the live cd). however, the problem still persist when using a new profile. what info should i ask from the submitter?
<\sh> ruiboon: addons provided via ubuntu, or third party? if so, ask the submitter to remove all his addons which are not coming from ubuntu
<ruiboon> \sh: erm.. does'nt using a new profile start it with the default set of ubuntu addons?
<ruiboon> \sh: the submitter mentioned that he has remove/disabled the addons, but to no avail
<\sh> ruiboon: the only extension is the ubuntu firefox modifications afais...so this needs to be the only extension enabled by default
<\sh> ruiboon: btw..which bug?
<ruiboon> \sh: bug 233934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233934 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox doesn't display correctly this page" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233934
<\sh> hmmm..the very same output as on my screen
<\sh> and I really don't have anything installed with firefox only the ubuntu stuff
<\sh> now let's have a look on konqui
<ruiboon> \sh: do you mean that you got the same output as the screenshot?
<ruiboon> \sh: mine dont. looks alright to me
<\sh> ruiboon: I get the same output as the screenshot
<\sh> ruiboon: konqueror (kde4) does give me the correct output
<\sh> but !
<\sh> konqui doesn't show some ads like this escuela de Frankfurt
<\sh> do you see them with your ff?
<ruiboon> \sh: nope
<ruiboon> \sh: dont even see the phrase in the source
<\sh> it's a picture
<\sh>  <tr>
<\sh>           <td><a href="/especial/escueladefrankfurt/"><img src="/media/promos/promo_especial_frankfurt.gif" width="320" height="225" border="0" alt="Especial sobre la Escuela de Frankfurt para todos los públicos"></a></td>
<\sh>         </tr>
<\sh> check for this line in your source
<\sh> if you have adblock running or something like this, disable it, and reload the page...
<ruiboon> nope. it is not there
<ruiboon> adblock not running
<\sh> it looks like it's a bug in the html code
<\sh> it has to
<\sh> konqui has adblocking by default and blocks all "/media/" crap
<\sh> but firefox not....
<\sh> now
<\sh> let's test my theory ;)
<ruiboon> that strange
<ruiboon> would you like to do a diff on the html source?
<\sh> nope
<\sh> the adblocking doesn't help like this...
<\sh> yes...will make a diff
<ruiboon> here's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/13988/
<\sh> ok..
<\sh> from line 197  downto 210
<\sh> this is the media stuff...the content is changing...
<\sh> konqui blocks this part
<\sh> but give me a sec...testing with windows
<\sh> ruiboon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13989/ <- ff3 source output
<\sh> ruiboon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13990/ <-- konqui output
<\sh> ff2 on windows -> perfect
<\sh> but I can't test ff3 on windows....grmpf
<ruiboon> \sh: thanks for helping me in this. but i'm afraid i have to go off. got school :)
<ruiboon> \sh: thanks again.
<\sh> ruiboon: /me needs to get back to bed and get up in one hour again ;)
<\sh> cu later
<warp10> saivann: pong
<ruiboon> hi. i'm currently dealing with a bluetooth bug and require some help. Submitter has a problem with scanning/binding bluetooth devices from 2 python applications, but has no problem with pairing/sending files. So which package should be this bug filed against? and what other info is needed?
<Iulian> G'morning
<thekorn> hi Iulian
<Iulian> Heya thekorn
<pedro_> morning Iulian
<ruiboon> hi. i'm currently dealing with a bluetooth bug and require some help. Submitter has a problem with scanning/binding bluetooth devices from 2 python applications, but has no problem with pairing/sending files. So which package should be this bug filed against(the 2 python apps/pybluez/bluez-lib)? and what other info is needed? Thanks
<Iulian> Hey pedro
<ralph> Hi, where can I find the guidelines for when each of the different severities should be used in Launchpad for Ubuntu, e.g. Low.  Presumably, it's detailed somewhere for consistency.
<pedro_> ralph: you're referring to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance ?
<pedro_> brb
<ralph> The BugSquad/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/FAQ seems to give poor advice.  On 8.04, `dpkg -l firefox' doesn't display the version because it's too long for the column width.  I've always found    dpkg-query -W firefox    to be the easy way to get the complete version.
<ralph> Should I just edit the page?
<james_w> ralph: that sounds sensible to me, though it doesn't make it quite as clear when a package isn't installed
<thekorn> ralph, i suggest adding this as an new optional item on this list
<james_w> "dpkg -l firefox | cat" is another way.
<ralph> james_w / thekorn:  OK, will do.
<gnomefreak> dpkg-query -W firefox doesnt give version either
<ralph> It gives the single line of output        firefox	3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3       here.
<gnomefreak> dpkg -l gives more output than dpkg-query
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ dpkg-query -W firefox
<gnomefreak> firefox	
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$
<ralph> Yes, but the wiki page is just saying "get the version", not whether it has been purged, etc.
<gnomefreak> oh damn i know why i thinkg
<ralph> gnomefreak: and what does dpkg -l give for firefox on your system?
<gnomefreak> ralph: make sure you add a * to it
<gnomefreak> seeing as some people wont have firefox installed but will have firefox-3.0 installed instead
<gnomefreak> firefox is a dummy package firefox-3.0 is the package
<gnomefreak> ii  firefox-3.0    3.0~b5+nobinon safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<gnomefreak> both give version as long as i use the package i have installed
<ralph> I don't want a long list of firefox* packages, so I'll change the page to be talking just about the firefox-3.0 package.
<ralph> gnomefreak: so on your system `dpkg -l firefox' is again no good because firefox isn't installed and `dpkg -l firefox-3.0' is required?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> most people may have firefox installed but i dont and it might confuse people if they dont either
<ralph> True, but the old wiki page also failed for you then so I'll leave it failing but just add dpkg-query since the confusion of having to explain why they're looking up firefox-3.0 is a lot to add.
<gnomefreak> is it stricly for hardy?
<gnomefreak> gutsy had firefox-3.0 in it and taht would have to be used as -3.0
<ralph> No, it's just an example page telling a bug reporter how to get the version that they're using.
<ralph> It chose to use `firefox' as the package name.
<gnomefreak> oh hell apt-cache policy
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> its more general this way it doesnt have to be installed for it to tell you the version its at
<ralph> Yeah, but if they're reporting a bug maybe we want them to have problems if the package isn't installed instead of them telling us the uninstalled package's version.  :-)
<gnomefreak> true
<ralph> If I file a bug report with exact steps to reproduce, a source extract showing the bug's locations, everything bar a patch, can I confirm it?  Otherwise, they sometimes sit there for weeks without attention when they could move onto the next stage.
<ralph> Or is it bad form to confirm ones own bugs?
<ralph> OK, have finished the wiki edit if anyone else wants a go:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/FAQ
<gnomefreak> you cant confirm your own bugs from bugsquad rules as for mozilla its a bit harder than to have 2 people say i have this bug still not really confirmable
<ralph> OK, if bugsquad says no I won't.  What I need is a buddy where he checks over and confirms my bugs that he can reproduce and vica versa.  :-)
<gnomefreak> if you leave me with a bug number when i get back in from smoke ill see if i can repro it assuming its the same version of the package since im on my devel partition
<ralph> There's no particular one at the moment.  bug #229988, #225637, #225564, #208837 are some examples.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229988 in bsdmainutils "hexdump's -s option can't spot a trailing `b' for blocks with a hex offset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225637 in coreutils "printf(1) %c doesn't work as expected, instead like %.1s." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225564 in util-linux "fdisk doesn't write MBR if only Windows NT ID is changed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208837 in vte ""Esc [ 1 8 t" Response doesn't match xterm." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208837
<gnomefreak> those i would need to be booted to hardy
<ralph> Not if they still exist in devel?  Which they prob. do.
<gnomefreak> i will try
<ralph> Don't feel compelled to.  I wasn't trying to get someone here to do it.  Just wanted to know more about the procedure.  :-)
<gnomefreak> ralph: how are you running the hexdump command? it works for me
<gnomefreak> and same version of bsdmainutils
<gnomefreak> ralph: example: hexdump -s 512 bzr-push.txt -b  give ouput
<gnomefreak> output even
<ralph> gnomefreak: the `b' should be a suffix to -s's parameter:  hexdump -C -s 0x1b -n 16 /dev/urandom
<ralph> I'll add some examples to that bug.
<gnomefreak> ralph: thanks
<ralph> Done.
<gnomefreak> ralph: that one is confirmed
<ralph> gnomefreak: thanks very much.
<ralph> pedro_: thanks, that Importance list was exactly what I was after.
<pedro_> ralph: great, you're welcome
<ruiboon> hi. when 2 different packages fails in a similar way, what should the bug be filled against? (the 2 packages uses the same library which also uses another lib)
<ralph> ruiboon: file against the library you think may contain the bug, explaining that it's visible using either of those two progarms.
<ralph> ruiboon: if you're not sure which library contains the bug, specify the first, higher-level library.
<ruiboon> ralph: when i look at the source, there dont seems to be a problem. (the lib was trying to bind to a bluetooth device)
<ruiboon> ralph: i will open up the relevant task
<ralph> ruiboon: OK, pick what you think is the most commonly used program and file against that, saying what you've investigated and mentioning the other progarm failing too.
<ruiboon> ralph: on the other hand, i also suspect that it may be a hardware issue. should i ask for the dmesg output?
<ralph> ruiboon: I'd have thought so.  This is an existing bug?  I assumed you were about to raise it.
<gnomefreak> ralph: you have way too much time on your hands with these bugs
<gnomefreak> ;)
<ralph> gnomefreak: yes, you're right.  I should do something more useful.  :-)  But they're often interesting 10 minute diversions from real life.
<gnomefreak> ralph: as for bug 225637 /usr/bin/printf %c 65 only gives me 6 nothing else
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225637 in coreutils "printf(1) %c doesn't work as expected, instead like %.1s." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225637
<gnomefreak> i dont get $
<ruiboon> ralph: yap. Thank (:
<gnomefreak> question is why is it dropping the 5
<gnomefreak> shoot i have to get moving or im gonna be late as hell :(
<ralph> gnomefreak: the `$' is my PS1 shell prompt being printed immediately after the output.
<ralph> Your prompt may differ.
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ralph: 6$ that has to do with ps2?
<gnomefreak> shouldnt it be $6
<gnomefreak> $ being prompt and 6 being output
<ralph> No, it's like    "echo -n foo"   foo is printed, but no newline, so your prompt appears immediately after the "foo".   So "6" is the output and "$" is the prompt ready for entering the next command.  I just hit return for clarity.
<ralph> I've gotta go soon too.
<gnomefreak> ralph: thats how mine is ok
<gnomefreak> be4 back later
<madyogi> Hi guys, As #ubuntu-motu was a wrong channel for this, I'll ask it here maybe... I've searched all the enries to the Ubuntu Forums, and all the bug reports, but I can not find any solution to my Problem concerning Keyboard Layouts. All the bugs are filed as solved, but for me it appears that they are not
<madyogi> If I set up german and Ukrainian Layout, then at first everything works fine. After reboot though, the ukrainian Layout is scrapped and instead of normal characters I get unknown characters... It seems to happen always, when 2 or more Layouts are set. I tried it also with "German/German Dvorak" and the Issue was the same
<madyogi> so every time I reboot the computer, I have to readd the layouts. And after that everything works fine again
<geser> bddebian: Boo
<bddebian> Boo 2 :)
<bddebian> Hi geser
<hggdh> madyogi: did you open a new bug report on it?
<madyogi> No, I thought I'll ask you about i, before filing it as a bug...
<madyogi> hggdh: there is already a bug about brazilian keyboard, that is marked as fixed. And I thought, that I simply couldn't find the workaround.
<hggdh> madyogi: what Ubuntu version?
<madyogi> 8.04
<madyogi> hggdh: in 7.10 everything worked fine
<hggdh> madyogi: and what was the resolved bug number you saw?
<madyogi> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/189761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189761 in gnome-control-center "Wrong localised keyboard layout" [Medium,Fix released]
<Hewus> Hi. What should I do with bug 193012 (and others like it), where there is a once off crash that the user cannot reproduce to backtrace? Mark invalid due to lack of info?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193012 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193012
<hggdh> madyogi: do you get a US keyborad layout after reboot?
<madyogi> hggdh: actually german. But yes I get it again. Only all the additional ones, that I set up are scrubled
<madyogi> hggdh: sorry for my bad english...
<hggdh> madyogi: no problem, I can understand you ;-)
<hggdh> Hewus: SIGSEGV on g_slice_alloc sounds like memory allocatin problems; if there are many of them, similar, mark the newer ones as duplicate
<madyogi> hggdh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634083 this thread is also marked as solved, so I didn't really knew what to do
<hggdh> Hewus: on the other hand, if the reporter (as in the example you gave) states it cannot be reproduced, go ahead and close invalid. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-25129f9d2dfd1c797d3c766ae3ce093e0356ea26 for a nice answer to give the reporter when closing the bug
<hggdh> madyogi: the forum entry is about bug 193012 (the thread author also commented on the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193012 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193012
<hggdh> Your symptoms do not completely match this bug (you *are* getting the german layout, so at least the issue on the bug was resolved)
<hggdh> madyogi: I think a new bug is warranted here
<madyogi> hggdh: allright, I'll add it then...
<hggdh> madyogi: thank you
<Hewus> hggdh: Thanks. I'll go and round up the duplicates then :-)
<hggdh> Hewus: welcome, and thanks for helping out
<madyogi> hggdh: I haven't tried
<madyogi> hggdh: oh sorry
<madyogi> hggdh: wrong window
<hggdh> madyogi: no problem
<leifdk1978> hey guys got some q for bug hunting
<leifdk1978> any one
<Arby> leifdk1978: don't wait to ask, just ask your question
<Arby> if anyone knows they will answer
<Arby> although it's quiet tonight
<leifdk1978> yeah just dont want to be rude or any thing
<Arby> Ubuntu Developer Summit is on, normal service should be resumed next week
<Arby> leifdk1978: just go ahead and ask, as long as you are polite (which you have been) no-one will mind
<leifdk1978> ok :) well is kind of new to linux and to only working so i am looking for something to help whit while i learn some skills
<Arby> this is an open channel, everybody is welcome
<leifdk1978> thanx
<Arby> ok, well bug triage is a good way to start
<Arby> have you read the wiki pages on bug work?
<leifdk1978> yeah i did and it sounds ok easy
<leifdk1978> have been using computer for many years just for playign but yeah is learning python atm
<Arby> cool, welcome to ubuntu I'm sure we can find a use for you :)
<leifdk1978> yeah realy love the feel of linux/ubuntu and just want to help get the os better
<Arby> the best thing is probably to look at applications that interest you and start looking at the bugs for those
<leifdk1978> ohhh yeah
<Arby> focus on one or a few applications, you'll get a better idea of how it works and what to look for
<leifdk1978> hmmm ok nice :)
<leifdk1978> and when i got a good skill in python i can help in making packeged
<Arby> absolutely
<Arby> or you could even help fixing bugs in pyhton applications
<Arby> *python even
<leifdk1978> yeah but problem is that i have 0 skill so it is gona take a while to learn it
<Arby> not to worry, it'll come
<Arby> there's a big list of untriaged bugs here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.component%3Alist=1&field.component%3Alist=2&field.has_no_package=
<Arby> help yourself :)
<leifdk1978> yeah gona do that thanx
<Arby> sheesh, sorry for the huge link
<jdavies> Arby: tinyurl.com is your friend
<leifdk1978> np mate just a sign of lots to make
<Arby> jdavies: indeed it is
<Arby> I just have that bookmarked
<leifdk1978> a good idea
<Arby> leifdk1978: pick an application then look it up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures to find out what sort of information the developers need
<yuriy> launchpad needs to have tinyurl built in. all its links are so huge
<Arby> then look at a bug and see if it contains the required information
<Arby> if it doesn't then politely ask the reporter to provide
<hggdh> yuriy: ack...
<Arby> with instructions if it's a tricky procedure
<Arby> leifdk1978: essentially just work through the process on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<hggdh> also, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses for a list of stock answers. Cut, Paste, and adapt as needed
<leifdk1978> as long as i am polite i think i am ok
<Arby> and if you have any doubts on the right course of action just shout in here
<Arby> someone will help
<leifdk1978> thanx guys gona be fun
<Arby> welcome to the team :)
<Arby> and thanks for helping
<askand> Hi, is someone trying to get atis driver version 8.4 into ubuntu 8.04.1?
<askand> If there is someone doing that they should propably try to get the latest version, 8.5 instead. Lots of bugfixes
<hggdh> askand: perhaps someone on #ubuntu-desktop will know... or wait for UDS to end ;-)
<askand> ﻿hggdh: good idea :)
<hggdh> askand: welcome. Glad to have been able to shove the question elsewhere :-D
<leifdk1978> hmm this is a fun bug
<askand> ﻿hggdh: not only elsewhere..when UDS ends..I'll be back ;-)
<Harald> hello! Need some help with a telnet issue
<hggdh> Harald: if it is an use issue, you would be better off at #ubuntu
<hggdh> but if you want to try it here, go ahead
<Harald> the thing is, I already posted it as a bug... as I haven't found any documentation or post on google which covers the issue.
<Harald> is it OK if I post a link?
<Harald> or will I get kicked?
<hggdh> type in 'bug' followed by the bug number
<hggdh> you will not be kicker. Probably.
<hggdh> s/kecker/kicked/
<hggdh> darn!
<Harald> OK. BUG 228953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228953 in ubuntu "telnet disconnects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228953
<Harald> Kool bot. Helpfull :)
<leifdk1978> yeah that is ok cool bot
<hggdh> Harald: let me have a look at the sniffer
<Harald> sure !
<leifdk1978> do i have to be able to recreate a bug to confirm
<hggdh> Harald: who is the client and who is the server?
<Harald> the client is me, and the server is a Alcatel switch...
<hggdh> sorry, I meant is 3268 the server or the client?
<Harald> let me take a look hggdh
<Harald> 3268 is me allright
<Harald> sorry 3268 is the alcatel switch...
<Harald> I am acknowledging the TELNET packages from the switch. got messed up for a moment
<hggdh> Harald: no problem
<Harald> hggdh, the interesting thing is, that when I went to the site where the switches are, I could telnet with no problems at all. so I suspect it might be related to the small 15-20ms delay I have from my office to the switch
<leifdk1978> ? is it ok only to work on bug reports a couple of hours each day
<hggdh> Harald: you were using the same laptop local and remote?
<Harald> yes.
<hggdh> leifdk1978: as much, or as few as you want
<thekorn_> leifdk1978, sure
<hggdh> and we still tahnk you for your help :-)
<leifdk1978> ok thanx
<leifdk1978> just got the perfect bug report
<hggdh> Harald: that's interesting. Even more interesting is that I very much doubt it is a telnet issue ... :-)
<hggdh> Harald: so... I would look at MTUs, Nagle, and friends
<Harald> hggdh, as posted on the bug report (at the very end) I agree with your deduction :)
<thekorn_> leifdk1978, out of couriosity: which bug number?
<leifdk1978> it was one whit a rythmbox there was more info on thing that went wrong and every screen dump you could emangine
<Harald> hggdh, I am not able to reproduce this issue while booting with windows. so I am confused. What is Nagle and friends by the way?
<hggdh> Harald: The Nagle algorithm is also known as "delayed acknowledgement"
<Harald> hggdh: OK. I would know my way in windows, but I lack that level of experience in linux. Could you help me diagnose the issue so that I can test it on monday? Some commands would be helpfull
<hggdh> Harald: start with the simple -- you have a problem remotely, you do not have a problem when connected locally
<hggdh> so, what is different?
<Harald> delay, of course
<hggdh> is the delay/latency so big as to make a difference? I am not talking about 10-50 ms, but at the 200-500 ms range
<Harald> I actually work in Networking at Bertelsmann, so I have closely examined the packet capture with my colleagues but nothing indicates that it is related to delay.
<Harald> hggdh no it isn't. The switch is at the other end of an MPLS tunnel, so delay isn' t the issue here.
<hggdh> Harald: OK, delay is out. What about MTU, and/or routing?
<leifdk1978> so it is ok to confirm a bug when there is a lot of info on the thing that cuased the crash or just bug
<hggdh> leifdk1978: what bug?
<Harald> hggdh. Isn't MTU defined by the server, in this case the switch?
<leifdk1978> before i confirm should i be able to recreate or
<hggdh> Harald: yes, sort of. It is also imposed by other routers, or when tunneling
<hggdh> leifdk1978: it is always better what you can reproduce the issue
<leifdk1978> that is a bit hard but yeah is gona try
<Harald> hggdh, here is another interesting thing: on windows, when I ask for the switche's configuration, it will just blast through in just a second--while on ubuntu it will slowly scroll through, as if I was connected by modem.
<hggdh> Harald: so you can start off the server at (for example) 1500, and then tunnel through something that will impose a (say) 1380 MTU limit
<Harald> hggdh, how do I define the MTU limit on linux?
<hggdh> Harald: for example, by 'sudo ifconfig ethx mtu nnnn'
<leifdk1978> is there any way to recreate a bug if i dont have the hardware or fones or other things
<Harald> hggdh, great. I will give that a try. Just out of curiosity, ethernet should behave equally on linux as it does on windows. Any ideas if linux is configured differently from windows regarding MTU?
<hggdh> Harald: both, by default, will use 1500...
<hggdh> best option is to sniff the Windows session and the linux one, then look for differences
<hggdh> leifdk1978: no, if you do not have the necessary hardware... you cannot recreate
<leifdk1978> what i was thinking soory is newb still
<hggdh> leifdk1978: no problem. We all started ignorant, and we are all still learning. Asking questions is not a crime. The real crime is not trying to learn
<Harald> hggdh, I did this and both look alike, exepting that on linux it will flow slowlier and disconnect after 300-400 lines. I really appreciate your help with this issue. Is this the correct place to return should I have more feedback on the bug?
<leifdk1978> thanx so can i still confirm is there is enough info to show the developor what went work
<leifdk1978> wrong
<hggdh> Harald: I do not think this is the best forum. You can email me at hggdh2 at gmail dot com, or you can go to #ubuntu
<hggdh> leifdk1978: is all necessary data is in the bug, yes, you can confirm
<leifdk1978> ahh thanx then i was doing the rigth thing
<hggdh> Harald: something *is* different. We just do not know what
<Harald> hggdh. Will do. Have a nice day everyone and thanks all of you for making ubuntu better every day :)
<leifdk1978> we do what we can :)
<leifdk1978> well i ask to get better to bug hunt
<leifdk1978> what do we do whit programing sugestions
<thekorn_> leifdk1978, it really depends. It would help if you can give you abug number, so we can guide you through the nessecarry steps
<thekorn_> s/you abug/us a bug/
<thekorn_> bug 234411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234411 in firefox-3.0 "Mozila Firefox 3 Beta 5 we are all so suddenly crashes in Ubuntu Linux 8.4. program." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234411
<leifdk1978> only confirming when i am sure there is enough info  for a programer to do something whit
<thekorn_> leifdk1978, how to you know if there is enough information for the devs?
<thekorn_> what's the creteria for you?
<leifdk1978> kernel dumps info on liberys  what version of ubuntu  hardware and some info on what happend and why
<thekorn_> leifdk1978, confirmed for bug 234411 might be wrong
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234411 in firefox-3.0 "Mozila Firefox 3 Beta 5 we are all so suddenly crashes in Ubuntu Linux 8.4. program." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234411
<thekorn_> because there is not stacktrace created
<thekorn_> and not .crashfile attached
<leifdk1978> ahh ok :(
<thekorn_> sorry: .crash file
<thekorn_> leifdk1978, no problem.
<leifdk1978> is a crash file a hex file or
<hggdh> leifdk1978: a crash file is a collection of different type of data, including a base64 memory dump
<leifdk1978> thanx is new so i am just trying to learn
<leifdk1978> i hate friedays when i get drunk :(
<thekorn_> :)
<leifdk1978> :) is doing some tranlation for my native langue
<leifdk1978> think it is getting late pll are going for bed
<leifdk1978> dum de de dej think i am tired :=)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-24
<CarlFK> I have 2 bugs, and would like help sorting out what exactly is going on
<CarlFK> ﻿ubuntu alt installer, Alt-F2 to a BusyBox shell, anna-install openssh-client-udeb - it installs, but I get an error: "Loading libcrypto0.9.8-u failed for unknown reasons. Aborting. <continue> <go back>"
<CarlFK> http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/May21/a/hardy_install_error1.png
<CarlFK> looking at the logs http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/May23/d/qemu/log/syslog  i see
<CarlFK> Package libcrypto0.9.8-udeb is already installed and configured  May
<CarlFK> er, ignore May...
<CarlFK> so A) why is it trying to install it again
<CarlFK> B) why is that causing an error
<CarlFK> C) why is the error message "﻿unknown reasons." ?
<kindofabuzz> is there a permenant fix for the "set as desktop backgound" bug?  i know the temp one
<leifdk1978> hey any one got time to (mentor) me a bit is new in bughunting :)
<gnomefreak> anyone up happen to know where the file is to enable apport i cant find it anymore :(
<leifdk1978> any one wana help me get better at trangle
<ruiboon_> gnomefreak:  /etc/default/apport
<gnomefreak> ah default thanks
<ruiboon_> np
<ruiboon_> leifdk1978: i can try to help. though i am relatively new too
<leifdk1978> ok yeah just started last nigth soo
<ruiboon_> leifdk1978: started mine a couple weeks ago
<leifdk1978> so a i am learing what info should be  i a report before i confirm
<ruiboon_> leifdk1978: i base my actions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage (under confirming)
<leifdk1978> ohh nice
<leifdk1978> thanx
<ruiboon_> leifdk1978: no problem
<leifdk1978> is semi afk is trying to learn python
<Laibsch> Can somebody please make sure that this bryce-guy either gets off the dope or gets his medication immediately? Whichever it is.  Look at history of bug 189579.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189579 in xorg-server "xephyr should have a menu entry" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189579
<Laibsch> What a clueless jerk
<RAOF> Laibsch: It looks like the bug he duped it against fixes your complaint, right?
<RAOF> Laibsch: "New log in in a window" now uses Xephyr, according to bug #173837, which resolves your bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173837 in gdm "'new login in a window' should use Xephyr rather than Xnest" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173837
<Laibsch> RAOF: That is the point, the *title* seems to suggest the bugs are dupes.  Actually reading the comments of 173837, I am not sure about what that bug is about after all.  The reason given for the closure make it clear to me that this bug is not a dupe to mine.
<Laibsch> And, most importantly, I still don't see this menu entry
<Laibsch> -> my comment 8
<Laibsch> That is what gets me so infuriated
<Laibsch> I explain at length, I bug for feedback and questions to avoid misunderstandings
<Laibsch> Bryce just goes on with his way of "shoot in the dark" as long as this bug gets off my list
<Laibsch> The bug tracker is not about getting the bug count down.
<Laibsch> It is about actually fixing bugs
<Laibsch> (not that this was a severe bug, or even a real bug.  it is only wishlist)
<leifdk1978> hey againg guys
<thekorn> hi leifdk1978 et all.
<Iulian> Hello thekorn
<thekorn> huhu Iulian
<siretart> why does any user may nominate bugs for releases? As found in bug #44194?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44194 in wpasupplicant "wpasupplicant doesn't start when the network start" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44194
<siretart> for this bug this is totally pointless
<qense> there are a lot of topics at the Ubuntuforums that are actually bugs
<qense> shouldn't we also try to look there and ask people to open a bug report?
<qense> or ask the ubuntuforums community to do so?
<ruiboon_> i guess asking the ubuntuforums community to do so would be a better choice
<ruiboon_> that would be better as dupes would be checked
<ruiboon_> and checked for repeatability
<ruiboon_> though these are current things what the bugsquad does in launchpad
<ruiboon_> or there may be somelike of a link between the ubuntuforums to launchpad bug tracking. just like the link between questions and bugs
<qense> yeah, maybe that would be good
<qense> but that would mean that a LP pluging for the forums has to be written
<qense> oh
<qense> I've got to go
<qense> bye!
<pimanx> Hi, I'm new to bugsquading, and was wondering which status to set to bug reports regarding translation error - is it 'Invalid'?
<mikes80> hey guys, this the right place to ask advice about filing a bug?
<fidodido> need help in PR  just a click http://www.alaskan.ro  thanks!  sorry about message
<Iulian> bddebian: No boo today?
<Iulian> Hey james
<james_w> hi Iulian
<bddebian> Iulian: Heh, missed it. :-(  Hello :)
<Iulian> bddebian: Hey :)
<LucidFox> Should I check for private data in CoreDump.gz?
<LucidFox> It's huge...
<Iulian> LucidFox: Which bug?
<Iulian> LucidFox: You might want to check the stacktrace file for private data.
<LucidFox> I did
<Iulian> LucidFox: If it doesn't contain anything important then you can mark the bug as public.
<hggdh> LucidFox: you should always assume coredumps will contain private data
<LucidFox> ah
<hggdh> LucidFox: too big to search, too many thing might have been going on when the coredump was taken
<LucidFox> YES!!!!!!
<LucidFox> wait
<LucidFox> wrong channel
<mnemo> someone should assign a dev to this bug (7 duplicates and 40+ comments), it should not be "low importance" it affects almost everyone --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/183917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183917 in libflashsupport "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound" [Low,Confirmed]
<\sh> mnemo, people deal when they have time
<\sh> mnemo, this bug is on the radar and we are searching for a solution
<mnemo> okay sounds great
<ffm> bdmurray: ping
<crimsun> mnemo: it is very much a low importance bug.  There's a known and relatively unintrusive workaround.
<mnemo> crimsun: what is the workaround?
<crimsun> mnemo: don't use pulseaudio.
<mnemo> ahh okay, I see... how can I turn it off?
<crimsun> either remove the pulseaudio package, and/or choose not to enable software sound mixing in System> Preferences> Sound
<mnemo> hmm turning off ESD didnt work for me
<mnemo> crimsun: even if this is not fixed in 8.4.1 or so, do you think it will be fixed for intrepid?
<crimsun> it's already fixed in intrepid.
<mnemo> sweet
<mnemo> pulseaudio fixes some other things for me so I'd rather keep it
<mnemo> so I think i'll just avoid playing flash audio stuff while playing music until intrepid
<crimsun> it's probably better fixed for hardy-backports
<crimsun> (alsa-lib, alsa-plugins, and flashplugin-nonfree need to be backported)
<mnemo> crimsun: I added some of this info as a comment to the bug so people know their options (nobody had mentioned this workaround in the comments before afaik) --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/183917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183917 in libflashsupport "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound" [Low,Confirmed]
<crimsun> mnemo: right, no one explicitly stated it in 183917, though Luke and I both have mentioned other bugs that contain that info.  Thanks.
<Gralco> I turn an application in to Brian Murray for the ubuntu bug control team a week ago and I still haven't had any notice from it.
<Gralco> How long does it usually take?
<Gralco_> I turn an application in to Brian Murray for the ubuntu bug control team a week ago and I still haven't had any notice from it.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-25
<sectech> Okay I have a bit of a situation here... I have bugs that are in the process of being triaged, but I won't have enough time to work on them for about a week (I am in the process of moving)... Should I let them sit until then or return them to "new" status?
<sectech> I wasn't anticipating a lot of down time...
<hggdh> sectech: if you assigned yourself to them, reassign to the correct group
<hggdh> and leave them as incomplete (if this is their current status)
<bddebian> Boo
<lyzium> im having trouble with my first git bisect. im trying to find an error somewhere in a xf86-video-intel driver, but when i input the good and the bad nothing else happens. what would my next step be?
<lyzium> the bug is explained here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/228526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228526 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Laptop hangs when rendering opengl (works with newer -intel git driver) [i965]" [High,Triaged]
<nickellery> what package do you use for shut down errors?
<nickellery> is it linux?
<nickellery> or usplash?
<Iulian> Hey
<qense> ping bdmurray
<emgent> heya
<qense> when you subscribe to bugmail from a source package, do you get all mail, or just the new bugs?
<Iulian> qense: All mails.
<qense> nice...
<qense> I wanted to keep an eye on new HAL bugs, but that would be a bit hard if you'd get all mail
<Iulian> qense: What about update-manager then?
<qense> ?
<Iulian> I wanted to say that update-manager has a lot of bugs reported.
<qense> true
<qense> but I'm not really experienced with that :)
<qense> (although I'll need to familarize myself with DeviceKit soon too, since that's going to replace HAL)
<ruiboon> hi. require some help here in triagging a bug.. A package specifies an either-or type of dependencies and the users have one of them already installed. During postinst, the user select an option such that it requires the other dependency(which is not installed). Now the user fill a bug report saying that the other dependency should be install. what should this status be? invalid?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: dude, calm down.  it's not a flame war :)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: my comments were based on what a number of people have been saying - not you, in particular
<qense> pretty nasty discussions at the bugsquad mailist about the dev vs bugsquad workflow
<Iulian> Well, IMO we shouldn't start a fight about that as Hobbsee mentioned above.
<qense> we should try to not flame each other
<qense> but sometimes it felt a bit like that
<MoMaT> I've reported a bug and it has been fixed upstream but there is no ubuntu (or even debian) package with the fix included yet.
<MoMaT> what status should I set to the bug?
<MoMaT> is "fix committed" OK, or should it be "fix released"?
<Iulian> MoMaT: Fix Committed
<Iulian> MoMaT: Also please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<MoMaT> Thx. I did. But got puzzled with the tar ball release announcement.
<MoMaT> The fix is not only committed to the repo but new .x release has been hmmm... released.
<dejv_ntb> hello
<dejv_ntb> is here anybody of bug squad team?
<ffm> dejv_ntb: yes
<ffm> bdmurray: ping
<dejv_ntb> join #ubuntu-bugcontrol
<dejv_ntb> bug #207002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207002 in pm-utils "pm-utils looks for s2disk in the wrong place" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207002
<dejv_ntb> this bug has simple cause and patch available and it didn't get treated in any way since ubuntu dev's :(
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-18
 * BUGabundo1 goes to bed
<bcurtiswx> hey all, where the information on what hooks are available?
<bcurtiswx> whats ubuntus default window decorator?
<bcurtiswx> its now metacity is it?
<bcurtiswx> not*
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: depends whether compiz is enabled
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: bug #377761 is what im trying to work through
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377761 in linux "UNR: Desktop Icons wont display and right click does not work after desktop mode switch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377761
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: i can't reproduce it with my UNR
<bcurtiswx> wow OOo bug tracker is horrible
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: i'm not local to hardware to verify the bug
<greg-g> bcurtiswx: in your previous question, did you mean apport-hooks?
<bcurtiswx> greg-g: yup
<greg-g> are you looking for this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/DeveloperHowTo
<bcurtiswx> greg-g: not really. I am just looking for what hooks we have to use for bug reporters
<micahg> bcurtiswx:  locate hooks | grep apport
<bcurtiswx> micahg: ty, thats it :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi dholbach :)
<dholbach> hiya YoBoY
<YoBoY> dholbach: the bugjam in paris was great, lot of new triagers (i think)
<dholbach> YoBoY: awesome... you should write a blog post about it with some pictures!
<YoBoY> ^^ i need a blog ... :p
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> does the french team participate in  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports ?
<YoBoY> i don't know... i'll ask didrocks today
<dholbach> super
<thekorn> good morning
<YoBoY> dholbach: didrocks said me the french loco team don't participate at the moment on teamreports because a lacke of time, he'll write a post on the PU for the all Ubuntu-Party on Paris today
<dholbach> YoBoY: it's easy to do it :)
<dholbach> just takes a few moments
<YoBoY> ^^"
<dholbach> and a few lines about what you guys have been up to is usually good enough
<YoBoY> ok, need some reading to see what it's required :)
<PaulieG> hey, I need help with a issue with Jaunty. I had this issue with Gusty too but i cannot remember how to fix it. it is not the DPI. when i login the text when i type my username and password are so small it is unreadable. also when i run VLC media player the whole application is too small to read. also goes for virtualbox
<BUGabundo> PaulieG: please refer to #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> this # is for bug triage.
<BUGabundo> thank you, and good look
<BUGabundo> man... he quit too soon
<joe-mac> is it a bug if this: http://www.pastie.org/481529 fails to parse with debconf-set-selections -c, however if i put the partman-auto-raid recipe all on one line, it parses, however fails at install time?
<bddebian> Boo
<xteejx> afternoon guys, just a quick thank you to everyone who voted +1 for my Bug control application and big thank you to Brian for accepting me! Much appreciated!
<hggdh> xteejx, welcome
<xteejx> hggdh, heya :)
<hggdh> :-) Now you do not need to ask...
<xteejx> hehe very true :)
<xteejx> might still ask for a little direction if i'm not sure for a couple of weeks :)
<hggdh> so it is welcome, both for for the thank you, and for -control
<hggdh> xteejx, we all have doubts, so no problems. Just ask
<xteejx> hggdh, thats kool
<xteejx> trying to sort my own scanner out at the mo, sane isn't seeing it, have filed a bug though
<xteejx> hggdh, bdmurray: I think there may be a misspelling in the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Debugging%20Sound%20Problems - souldn't the command be "apport-collect -p alsa-base BUGNUMBER" and not "apport-collect -p lalsa-base BUGNUMBER" - notice the L alsa-base the extra letter L  ??
<charlie-tca> asac: Are you aware that thursday if going to be HugDay for firefox?
<bdmurray> xteejx: yes, can you please fix it
<xteejx> bdmurray: I can try :)
<xteejx> bdmurray, done
<bdmurray> xteejx: great, thanks for doing that!
<xteejx> bdmurray, no probs :)
<xteejx> bdmurray, hggdh,: With Ubuntu versions that reached their End of Life, do we support them with bug triaging/fixing or is it a kind "please upgrade and test" note?
<greg-g> xteejx: first step, of course, would be to see if you can reproduce the issue in Karmic/Jaunty, if not, say so on the bug and ask for others who had the problem previously to test (and set to incomplete).
<xteejx> greg-g: thanks, just making sure :)
<micahg> xteejx: I added this to the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Distro%20has%20reached%20EOL
<greg-g> xteejx: yep :)
<micahg> but bdmurray asked that if there is a good test case to preserve it
<greg-g> nice, micahg
<xteejx> micahg: I've been using that one - I usually reword them slightly but yeah :)
<xteejx> I thought we didn't support the EOL versions, obviously we do to some degree lol
<micahg> xteejx: It's not necessarily a matter of supporting the EOL versions, but rather making sure the bugs aren't present in teh release versions as I understand it
<charlie-tca> We don't support the EOL versions, but if the bug is still in the current version, we have to fix it
<xteejx> micahg, charlie-tca: of course
<xteejx> i may have invalidated one EOL bug, but i did say if it's still a problem in a supported version reopen it and set to new
<micahg> xteejx: also, sometimes the user upgrades without updating the bug
<xteejx> micahg: if they cant supply the info within 3 months its invalid anyway isnt it?
<xteejx> after they have been asked obviously
<hggdh> by rule of thumb, if the reporter (or others commenters) does not provide any updates, and we have asked, for it, and it has been quite some time... then yes, you can close invalid, and state to please reopen if still experiencing it, etc, etc
<xteejx> hggdh: of course, just checking heh :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> always good to check, no problems. Gives all of us opportunity to review & reconsider
<xteejx> hggdh: :)
<asac> charlie-tca: nope. thanks for the reminder ... better ping me on thu ;)
<charlie-tca> asac: okay
<VilasBoas> hy does anyone knows how to enable the wireless on the network manager
<bencrisford__> yeah
<bencrisford__> this isnt a support channel, normally try ubuntu, but i will help you now you're here
<bencrisford__> do you have a network manager icon on your top-panel?
<VilasBoas> yes
<bencrisford__> right click it
<bencrisford__> there should be a tickbox for wireless
<VilasBoas> yes but i can't activate the wireless on that bottun
<bencrisford__> you have a wireless card though?
<bencrisford__> that is compatible
<VilasBoas> yes i have a  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<bencrisford__> if it is connected up correctly and the drivers are installed i dont see why it wont work
<bencrisford__> try #ubuntu
<bencrisford__> if no-one there can help
<bencrisford__> report it as a bug
<bencrisford__> when in doubt - report it, and if it is invalid it wont get triaged :)
<VilasBoas> i already did but no result
<bencrisford__> you reported it or went to #ubuntu
<VilasBoas> i reported on LP
<Ampelbein> VilasBoas: can you give the bug number?
<Ampelbein> VilasBoas: the 2100 is widely used and should work ootb.
<VilasBoas> Ampelbein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292266
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 292266 in ubuntu "I can't enable my wireless (bug 283925)" [Undecided,New]
<Ampelbein> VilasBoas: does it work when you enable wireless in the bios? if so, it could be an issue with the wifi-button not being recognized
<VilasBoas> no
<VilasBoas> it doesn't work when i enable the wireless on the bios
<Ampelbein> VilasBoas: could you give a dmesg when wifi is enabled in bios? please attach the dmesg to the bugreport, not paste it in a comment. it's easier to read as an attachment.
<VilasBoas> ok i will reboot my pc and i will attach the dmesg
<Ampelbein> VilasBoas: thanks.
<xteejx> Bug 103374 is quite old, I set it to Incomplete, asked if it's still a problem in Jaunty, and it appears not to be. Should I now mark this Fix Released. I know the procedure is to do so with an explanation why, but in this instance it's a metabug and has quite a few dupes, help?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 103374 in language-selector "[apport] qt-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103374
<xteejx> hggdh, bdmurray: ^^?
<xteejx> Anyone in?
<Ampelbein> xteejx: I'd set it to Invalid, with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change as response. Most likely there is no dedicated fix for this and only is working now because of some unrelated code-changes.
<Ampelbein> (unrelated meaning not specifically written to fix the issue described)
<xteejx> Ampelbein, I was thinking that, as there is no obvious reason it was fixed :)
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I gave 200 new bugs to start our bug day: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090521
<charlie-tca> I'll send emails out tomorrow, but I think I missed the news letter already :-)
<xteejx> would it be possible to get a bugday for the 12000 new bugs that have a package assigned but nothing done with them? I'm working through them slowly but surely
<charlie-tca> Those should be "new" of all source packages? Each bug day works those bugs for that target package
<micahg> hggdh: now I have to check the wiki when I do my firefox triaging :)
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> xteejx: I'm wondering if it's not better to do them one package at a time so that the package maintainers or whoever can then manage the new ones coming in
<micahg> hggdh: I probably did 50 of those incomplete ones over the weekend
<xteejx> I suppose so yeah, at least devs know they're gonna get a lot from a bug day
<xteejx> advanced notice i guess#
<hggdh> ah well... micahg, would you mind marking them as done?
<micahg> hggdh: they're not necessarily done yet, I'm waiting for users to respond
<micahg> I cuold mark them if that's considered done
<hggdh> and -- of course, the list is already open... no need to wait for the hugday
<charlie-tca> I just generated that list thismorning
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<hggdh> micahg, yes, it is considered done. Of course, having closure would be better (and, per what charlie-tca just wrote, yours may not even be there)
<BUGabundo> hello my friend(s)
<hggdh> boas, BUGabundo
<micahg> charlie-tca: I'm saying that I changed the status over the weekend for about 50 of the incomplete ones from New to Incomplete
<charlie-tca> I just did the list about 4 hours ago. Any you made incomplete will be in the incomplete list
<micahg> yep :)
<micahg> I was wondering if I sould mark them done
<micahg> since I"m waiting for feedback already
<BUGabundo> seb128: hi!
<charlie-tca> I you want to.
<BUGabundo> seb128: two things!
<BUGabundo> 1st https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/377276/comments/5
<seb128> hey BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Saves someone else looking each one up, then
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377276 in gvfs "gvfs-gdu-volume[30181]: segfault at 18 (dup-of: 376145)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376145 in gvfs "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in gdu_pool_get_presentables()" [Medium,Triaged]
<micahg> that way, someone can work on a bug that no one is monitorinf yet
<charlie-tca> yeah, good ideal
<charlie-tca> s/ideal/idea
<micahg> I'll do it later tonight
<BUGabundo> seb128: 2nd I need your help debugging why the Open Dialog of nautilus
<charlie-tca> Thanks, micahg
<seb128> BUGabundo: it's a bit disappointing that you don't use apport to send crashes
<BUGabundo> takes FOR EVER to open now with 2.27.1
<BUGabundo> seb128: now I have apport
<BUGabundo> see the new bug
<BUGabundo> it never fired before
<seb128> it was not enabled
<BUGabundo> seb128: now it is
<seb128> but I would expect that you would know about it with the number of bugs you open
<BUGabundo> I thought devel (karmic) would auto enable it
<BUGabundo> I manually set it
<BUGabundo> seb128: *all* bugs I file are done with apport
<seb128> it will when we will be ready to get ton of bugs
<BUGabundo> when I know the package
<seb128> but right now karmic bugs are not really useful
<BUGabundo> seb128: now I have it on, so new crashs will fire it up
<seb128> many will be fixed in autosync and updates before we will manage to work on those
<BUGabundo> seb128: nevermind... stupid me! though it would be ON before alpha1... life and learn!
<seb128> ;-)
<BUGabundo> so is the new apport crash any useful?
<BUGabundo> or is it a plain dupe ?
<seb128> it's plain duplicate
<seb128> but apport autoclose duplicates so that's ok
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> now the 2nd question seb128
<BUGabundo> how can I debug why Open Dialog is *sooooo* slow ?
<hggdh> (and... wait! There is more!)
<BUGabundo> takes 4-5 secs to open
<seb128> use gdb
<BUGabundo> on Nautilius?
<hggdh> yes
<BUGabundo> or on gedit, for example?
<seb128> run the software under gdb
<BUGabundo> I see it on *any* app
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - using tracker by any chance?
<seb128> well, I don't see why using it on gedit would be useful if that's a nautilus issue ...
<seb128> weird question
<BUGabundo> ok... install gsbsyb of gedit and nautils
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: know prob?
<BUGabundo> I have tracker active
<seb128> if that's the fileselector being slow I would bet on tracker too
<BUGabundo> and also google desktop
<seb128> gdb will tell you
<chrisccoulson> i'm seeing loads of reports with your issue from people using tracker, who claim it goes away when stopping tracker
<seb128> I've seen stracktraces indicating that
<chrisccoulson> it seems trackerd is hanging, and not servicing any requests over the message bus
<seb128> run the software under gdb
<BUGabundo> seb128: I just mentioned gedit, because its an easy way to trigger it
<seb128> while it's hanging do ctrl-c on gdb
<seb128> and backtrace
<chrisccoulson> and for some reason opening the gtk file chooser seems to communicate with tracker
<BUGabundo> ok
<seb128> BUGabundo: you said it was a nautilus open with dialog, that dialog is not a gtk fileselector
<BUGabundo> let me get the gdbsym packages
<chrisccoulson> i'm seeing the issue here and trying to debug it, but you might be seeing a different one
<BUGabundo> humm seb128 you are consufing me now
<seb128> chrisccoulson: some reason being the "find" item in the sidebar
<chrisccoulson> ugh. that's probably what's causing it then - the hanging trackerd process stays on the bus so other apps think it's there. they try and communicate with it and wait for it to respond, which it never does because it's hung
<seb128> right
<BUGabundo> humm so that's what I'm expericing ?
<seb128> BUGabundo: if you would describe your bug clearly we could say
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> let me try again
<seb128> BUGabundo: is your issue with the "open with" nautilus dialog or with file selectors?
<BUGabundo> Its not Open With...
<seb128> <BUGabundo> how can I debug why Open Dialog is *sooooo* slow ?
<seb128> that is not clear
<seb128> what dialog is that?
<BUGabundo> its the Open... Dialog box for opening files inside other apps
<BUGabundo> like the gedit one
<seb128> how do you open it?
<BUGabundo> or Pidgin... any
<seb128> that's a gtk fileselector
<BUGabundo> ctrl+o
<BUGabundo> ok now we are set on the app
<seb128> ctrl-o in nautilus does nothing
<seb128> nautilus is a file browser
<seb128> it doesn't have an "open file" dialog
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> we are out of sync
<BUGabundo> or I'm not explaining as good as I wish
<BUGabundo> I open gedit
 * chrisccoulson wonders if the sqlite SRU has broken tracker
<seb128> or, so it's simply a fileselector dialog
<BUGabundo> then ctrl+o (for File->Open...)
<seb128> not sure why you mentioned nautilus
<seb128> that's probably a tracker bug
<BUGabundo> yes seb128. as you said: gtk file selector
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> gdb gedit
<seb128> (gdb) run
<BUGabundo> seems to be the app causing me slow down
<seb128> ctrl-o
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> brv
<BUGabundo> *brb
<seb128> switch to gdb while it's being slow, ctrl-C
<seb128> (gdb) backtrace
<chrisccoulson> you also could prove it quickly by just doing killall trackerd and trying again
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude install gedit-dbgsym nautilus-dbgsym tracker-dbgsym
<chrisccoulson> if its not on the bus then the file chooser doesn't try and talk to it;)
<seb128> no need of debug symbols
<BUGabundo> oh  no?
<BUGabundo> now you tell me
<BUGabundo> a simple backtrace is enough?
<BUGabundo> okay
<seb128> it's enough to say if it's due to tracker or not yes
<BUGabundo> I was not fast enough now
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175172/
<BUGabundo> the ctrl+c was to slow!
<seb128> no you were not
<BUGabundo> why do stuff gets faster on gdb?
<seb128> they don't
<seb128> you are just being lucky ;-)
<BUGabundo> here is the bt
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175175/
<chrisccoulson> that looks normal there
<chrisccoulson> it didn't hang that time no?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> let me try again
<BUGabundo> now its going faster
<BUGabundo> I run a fsck before boot
<BUGabundo> could be related
<BUGabundo> so now I can't reprocude the slow down
<seb128> could have been due to tracker being in a weird state
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - do you run tracker though? if you do then it's likely the same issue
<seb128> would not happen after a fresh boot
<chrisccoulson> for me trackerd is hanging repeatedly after 5 minutes or so, and causes this behaviour
<BUGabundo> yeah I've been using my laptop after several hivernates ad suspends
<BUGabundo> this is now a fresh boot
<chrisccoulson> and several other people reported the same thing today too
<BUGabundo> tracker could have not be in a good state after so many hibernates
<BUGabundo> I know PA wasnt
<BUGabundo> !w
<ubot4> Factoid 'w' not found
<BUGabundo> 21:26:19 up 46 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.43, 0.54, 0.98
<BUGabundo> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<BUGabundo> bugabund tty7     :0               20:40   45:59   5:50   3.45s gnome-session
<BUGabundo> bugabund pts/0    :0.0             20:41    1:37   4.13s  1.73s /usr/bin/gedit
<BUGabundo> bugabund pts/1    :0.0             21:25    1:05   0.29s  0.29s bash
<seb128> bug #377899
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377899 in tracker ""File Open" dialogues for gedit, etc., take 25 seconds to appear" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377899
<BUGabundo> yay I can reproducably crash compiz moving my mouse
<BUGabundo> and mvo still not around
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - you should stop moving your mouse;)
<BUGabundo> I don't use it that much
 * BUGabundo hates mice, loves DO
<seb128> we should not let people upgrade to karmic so early ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hehe
<chrisccoulson> even i've not taken the plunge yet
<BUGabundo> seb128: how early?
<chrisccoulson> i'm only running it in a VM
<BUGabundo> I did it 1,5 weeks after JJ release
<seb128> chrisccoulson: me too on my laptop, I've my desktop upgraded though
<BUGabundo> for me its bare metal...
<BUGabundo> more HW debug
<seb128> I need my laptop to work until UDS
<seb128> ie suspend working, beamer working, not crashing
<BUGabundo> those do work
<BUGabundo> but I have this anoyng acpi/kernel bug
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i need my desktop to work because i'm not the only one to use it. but i might upgrade in a couple of weeks or so ;)
<seb128> BUGabundo: dunno, after UDS, at least until then bugs are not being actively worked because people are busy catching up, traveling, doing UDS, etc
<BUGabundo> if I change power source during suspend or hibernate or resume process
<BUGabundo> it will fail to resume X
<seb128> so we get ton of bugs which are auto-deprecated by new versions before we look at them but create lot of bug triaging work
<BUGabundo> I should file it
<BUGabundo> but it very hard to debug it
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - i did the gnome-applets update at the weekend. i'll push it in to bzr shortly
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I tend to start by upgrading GNOME but not linux or xorg ;-)
<seb128> usually GNOME upgrades are okish
<chrisccoulson> yeah, and bad gnome updates are easy to recover from too
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<seb128> I'm not woried about GNOME
<seb128> changes are small and you can still use your computer with GNOME applications crashing
<seb128> as long as it's not gnome-session or nautilus respawning
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would not be so good
<BUGabundo> or bad libs
<BUGabundo> I've caugh one of those on JJ cycle
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm. the new version of tracker has the same hanging issue too
<BUGabundo> luclky you fixed it fast
<BUGabundo> guess I need to open a bug, and talk to either ogasawara or bryce about this
<BUGabundo> who handles acpi ?
<chrisccoulson> kernel people ;)
<BUGabundo> then ogasawara or apw again
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: you make it sound like they are a different race
<BUGabundo> ehehee
<BUGabundo> "kernel ppl" LOL
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: apw: are any of you here?
<BUGabundo> so chrisccoulson do you have a master bug for the tracker issue?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the one seb128 pointed out earlier ;)
<chrisccoulson> bug 377899
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377899 in tracker ""File Open" dialogues for gedit, etc., take 25 seconds to appear" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377899
<xteejx> bug 106926 : confused about this one, theres 2 assignments to linux and kde-multimedia, 2 separate statuses, what should I do with this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 106926 in linux "Kmix volume/mute does not affect all channels" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106926
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: missed it
<BUGabundo> and now FF is crashing... good
<chrisccoulson> excellent!
<BUGabundo> its an old old bug
<BUGabundo> FF segfaults when opening from another up, and already running
<BUGabundo> since beginning JJ
<xteejx> anyone?
<BUGabundo> fta did some magic but never fixed it
<BUGabundo> :(
<xteejx> Dont worry I sorted it
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - if you're interested in tracker btw, i have packaged a snapshot of git master in my PPA
<chrisccoulson> it will be in karmic soon once it's settled down a little
<BUGabundo> I'll wait
<chrisccoulson> hehe
<BUGabundo> I'm cutting edge but I like to test stuff other ppl have too
<chrisccoulson> its much better than whats in karmic even in its current form ;)
<BUGabundo> if they can't reproduce it, I have trouble filing a bug
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> ok ok I'm sold
<BUGabundo> link?
<chrisccoulson> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/tracker
<chrisccoulson> i shall be keeping it regularly updated for now
<BUGabundo> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you are welcome to do the regular updates in karmic directly if you want ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i don't mind doing that
<xteejx> whats this tracker thing?
<BUGabundo> May 18 22:00:29 blubug kernel: [ 4811.434737] gvfs-gdu-volume[27690]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f23eb4ab2f1 sp 00007fff06bae0b0 error 4 in libgdu.so.0.0.0[7f23eb4a0000+22000]
<BUGabundo> huuuuu
<BUGabundo> getting my logs flooded with this
<BUGabundo> 10 per sec
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: seb128: do you think that this gvfs bug could be causing my trouble with slow down from usb to usb data transfer?
<BUGabundo> as I mention on bug 378083
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 378083 in gvfs "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in gdu_pool_get_presentables() (dup-of: 376145)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378083
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376145 in gvfs "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in gdu_pool_get_presentables()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376145
<seb128> dunno, I'm not using karmic yet!
<BUGabundo> only appeared for me on karmic
<seb128> copy speed is subjective and  a topic being discussed for years
<BUGabundo> but I'm cc to an older bug where the user has the same symptons
<seb128> try copying from a command line and see how it goes
<BUGabundo> seb128: I have no trouble if it is usb->intenar disk or vv
<BUGabundo> just usb -> usb
<BUGabundo> rsync will show ~1MiB/s
<BUGabundo> when internal can get 30MiB/s
<IngForigua> Hello
<BUGabundo> nautilus transfer dialog shows the same values
<BUGabundo> IngForigua: please not here!
<seb128> what about cp on a command line?
<BUGabundo> does cp show speed?
<seb128> no, but you should be able to do simple maths and dividing the number of megabytes but the number of seconds?
<seb128> but -> by rather
<seb128> ie "look at how much you are copying and how long it takes in seconds"
<IngForigua> jejejejeje ok BUGabundo, then were i can ask :(
<BUGabundo> IngForigua: see +1!
<IngForigua> very good :)
<BUGabundo> seb128: sure I can!
<BUGabundo> ahhhh netspeed applet broken again
<BUGabundo> why can't they keep it working for 6 months?
<seb128> it didn't change for ages it's likely a linux or driver issue
<BUGabundo> seb128: it changed for kk
<BUGabundo> new skin, doesn't allow to change font size anymore
<BUGabundo> I filed a bug and upstreamed it
<BUGabundo> now it takes 20 % of my screen size with current font size
<BUGabundo> I had it on 7px
<BUGabundo> but I guess it could be driver
<BUGabundo> but I see the upload speed error on both wired and wifi
<seb128> I doubt the applet code changed a lot
<seb128> the linux interfaces changed maybe though
<BUGabundo> I need to track this down
<BUGabundo> current state is useless
<BUGabundo> it says I'm uploading at 200KiB/s
<seb128> you should perhaps not upgrade to karmic so early ;-)
<BUGabundo> both nethogs and tcptrack say no
<BUGabundo> seb128: if I didn't I wouldn't find all this bugs
<seb128> do you find anybody to look at all those bugs?
<BUGabundo> and get them filed, triagged and fixed (by devs) before release, would I ?
<seb128> I've the feeling we waste efforts looking at bugs so early in the cycle
<BUGabundo> really?
<seb128> yes
<BUGabundo> don't even upstream need to know them?
<seb128> but that's only my opinion
<BUGabundo> I know kdepim gets them fixed
<seb128> upstream needs to, but you report ubuntu bugs where people are busy doing merges, travelling, going to uds, etc
<BUGabundo> but they are on another cycle
<seb128> by the time you have ubuntu maintainers looking at those most of those issues  have deprecated by new upstream versions
<seb128> at least for desktop
<BUGabundo> I upstream them, now
<seb128> ok, good
<BUGabundo> like I did for the netspeed applet
<seb128> I still think that the first month in the cycle get lof of breakages that autosolve by auto-syncing on debian
<seb128> and by updates
<seb128> ie it's less efforts and most efficient to way after uds to start looking at those
<seb128> lot of the issues are due to early unstable versions or merges being worked
<seb128> once everything stabilize you can start looking at what issue are still there
<BUGabundo> seb128: even if its bad example for gnome, lots other packages benefic from early debug
<BUGabundo> and testign
<seb128> I'm surprised you find ubuntu people working on bugs so early in the cycle
<seb128> usually maintainer are busy merging and fighting fires for alpha builds
<seb128> I doubt the linux team is doing a lot of backport or bug fixing in an ubuntu specific way so early for example
<seb128> they are probably busy being tracking what upstream is doing
<BUGabundo> at least dtchen is working activly
<BUGabundo> eheh
<seb128> I'm not saying the desktop team is not working actively ;-)
<seb128> just than merging on debian, preparing uds and updating to GNOME 2.27 means we have no time for bug work
<BUGabundo> yeah I know
<seb128> and by the time we will look at those bugs most will have auto-solved with new versions
<seb128> which is why I tend to be not so nice and closing quickly bugs early in the cycle
<BUGabundo>    http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581804
<ubot4> Gnome bug 581804 in general "netspeed applet no longer allows to set font size" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> I expect this one is probably an upstream choice
<seb128> did you read the ChangeLog?
<BUGabundo> see? I'm learning to be a better reporter
<BUGabundo> let me check
<seb128> well I've nothing against your work ;-)
<seb128> I just wish people would give us a break sometime ;-)
<seb128> opening bugs is not an issue if that would not be for the zillion duplicates and people not closing the bug when they noticed they get solved by an upgrade
<BUGabundo> nothing on changelog or todo about I
<seb128> that's just lot of paper work early in the cycle ;-)
<BUGabundo> that's why I just file bugs other ppl can confirm
<seb128> ok, so wait for an upstream comment, I don't know about this software
<BUGabundo> I check for dupes too
<BUGabundo> and try to have the complete information (like using apport to iniciate it )
<seb128> right, it's not always easy to check for duplicates though
<seb128> this gvfs crash for example has 5duplicates already for example
<seb128> and you filed one of those ;-)
<seb128> anyway nothing against you, keep the good work ;-)
<seb128> I'm just trying to find a way to deal with the bug flood, we can't follow on this bugload and that's making the bug tracker pretty useless in some cases
<apw> BUGabundo, a lot of us lot are travelling around now for one reason or another
<BUGabundo> I understand apw and seb128
<BUGabundo> I'm subbed to some packages bugmail... I know the feeling
<BUGabundo> now to file a pidgin (apport crash) bug that I know upstream will close immediately
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/378116
<ubot4> BUGabundo: Error: This bug is private
<BUGabundo> love how ppl describe bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/377926
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377926 in ubuntuone-client "I had a problem with UbuntuOne not being open source :( (dup-of: 375345)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375345 in ubunet ""Ubuntu One" name creates confusion" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<xteejx> BUGabundo: lol just looked at that report....wtf?!
<BUGabundo> btw seb128 you maintain pidgin right?
<BUGabundo> and pidgin plugin ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we don't have anybody working on that in ubuntu
<BUGabundo> *we* (ubuntu and debian) need to update the pidgin-plugin pack
<seb128> I tend to do version updates when there is a need for that but that's about it
<BUGabundo> upstream *refuses* any bug with a 2 yo package
<BUGabundo> there is a need for that
<seb128> I don't know what this package is but it's not in the default install and I don't care about it
<BUGabundo> I already have 2 bugs on it
<yoasif_> having a weird bug on miro startup (karmic): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/miro/+bug/378120
<BUGabundo> :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 378120 in miro "miro crashes with Segmentation fault on startup" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> changing avatar is one confirmed and fixed upstream now
<BUGabundo> 2.5.6 should fix it
<seb128> BUGabundo: you are for sure using lot of weird softwares ;-)
<seb128> I've changed my image recently and that works correctly on jaunty
<Pollywog> is there going to be a bug stomping session soon?
<BUGabundo> :((
<BUGabundo> seb128: its related to a plugin
<BUGabundo> not pidgin it self
<BUGabundo> so the need to have a recent version
<seb128> what is wrong with using pidgin as it's shipped in ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> darkrain42: As you already know, the plugin pack is ridiculously out of date in ubuntu
<BUGabundo> darkrain42: Try to reproduce it with the most recent version
<seb128> anyway as said i've too much to do on ubuntu already
<BUGabundo> I use the pidgin-pluginpack features
<seb128> I don't care about universe crack options
<BUGabundo> yeah seb128 sorry
<seb128> try finding a motu who has interest in those
<BUGabundo> I guess I need to bride some motu to maintain pidgin
<seb128> pidgin is maintained
<BUGabundo> humm now we are on sync ? eheh
<seb128> that's only the crack option you are the only one to use which is not
<BUGabundo> I meant pidgin-pluginpack
<Pollywog> I can't encrypt files with kgpg in Jaunty on two machines, so I think it is a bug
<seb128> BUGabundo: what option do you need in those?
<BUGabundo> seb128: ?
<seb128> why do you install this buggy thing?
<BUGabundo> extra options
<seb128> which ones?
<seb128> I'm just trying to figure if that's something useful we should try to get in pidgin stock there
<seb128> I've looked on the description and those seem mostly crack
<BUGabundo> hum
<BUGabundo> let me see
<Pollywog> what is this crack you speak of?
<BUGabundo> too many to least!
<BUGabundo> at least 2 screen high size
<BUGabundo> seb128: I can run it on --debug for you
<seb128> ?
<seb128> no, I was rather asking what option you would like to get in pidgin stock which is there
<BUGabundo> brb reconnecting 3G modem
<seb128> I'm not trying to debug the outdated universe version
<seb128> BUGabundo: see you later
<seb128> I'm going to bed now, traveling to Spain tomorrow for allhand and uds
<BUGabundo1> back
<BUGabundo1> oh seb is gone
<BUGabundo1> never mind
<BUGabundo1> I hear there's a pidgin PPA with more updated version
<BUGabundo1> google to the rescue
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-19
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: may I PM you?
<BUGabundo1> bed time. its 1am! kiss kiss and free hugs!
<scream> anyone want to set 351369
<bcurtiswx> scream: to what?
<bcurtiswx> bug #351369
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 351369 in update-notifier "Preferences should allow for custom "check for updates" frequency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351369
<scream> complete, wishlist
<bcurtiswx> are you in bugsquad?
<scream> No, and I don't think I would confirm my own bugs. :)
<bcurtiswx> ah, names don't match i go clueless
<bcurtiswx> is scream your typical IRC name?
<JonCharge> scream, NonvocalScream
<JonCharge> If I'm activly working on bugs, I'll change nick to JonCharge.
<JonCharge> I'f I'm actively working on Wikimedia related stuff, I'll use scream.
<JonCharge> I don't usually do both at the same time. :)
<JonCharge> I actually just requested more information and changed the status on #378177
<bcurtiswx> k bug set
<bcurtiswx> i will push that upstream to gnome ASAP
<JonCharge> ty
<bcurtiswx> i would now, except my eyes are starting to do that "im not opening past halfway until you go to sleep" thing
<bcurtiswx> nite all
<micahg> nite bcurtiswx
<JonCharge> Did I triage 378182 correctly?
<micahg> bug 378182
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 378182 in screenlets "package screenlets 0.1.2-3ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo post-removal script retornou estado de sa?da de erro 2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378182
 * Hobbsee shakes her head at bugsquad
 * Hobbsee dupes it, as the bug person should have done
<Hobbsee> and now launchpad dies.
<micahg> why is Hobbsee shaking her head at bugsquad?
<Hobbsee> micahg: because instead of duping it with something with an almost identical name, which is highly likely to be the same thing, they've gone and asked for more information - most of which is very likely to be in that dpkg terminal log anyway
<Hobbsee> and we wonder why people get annoyed that their bugs don't go anywhere....
<micahg> well, sometimes people don't know about the dups
<Hobbsee> perhaps they should, before commenting
<Hobbsee> when it's close to the same text (but the language is different, so it's not exactly the same...)
<DJJeff> anyone ubuntu-powerpc users?
<YoBoY> hi DJJeff, if you are looking for support, go to #ubuntu
<DJJeff> over 1000+ users in #ubuntu
<DJJeff> very hard to get support X_X
<jpds> Or you could try #ubuntu-ppc or something.
<jpds> or #ubuntu-powerpc.
<DJJeff> 11 users in there all idle X_X
<DJJeff> I may try looking for ubuntu forums
<jpds> Or the mailing lists.
<DJJeff> there are no ubuntu forums?
<DJJeff> ah yes found them
<DJJeff> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/webforums
<DJJeff> :)
<gnomefreak> when using apport-collect bug# what format is the bug#used
<xteejx> morning guys :)
<thekorn> hey xteejx
<xteejx> thekorn, hiya
<thekorn> gnomefreak, it is just `apport-collect 123456`, or what did you mean?
<gnomefreak> thekorn: thats it i just wasnt sure if it was lp# or bug #1111
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1111 in gst-plugins0.8 "doesn't extract last track" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111
<gnomefreak> go figure
<xteejx> bug 109530, how do i debug/triage this one, i've got the apport-collect stuff, where do i go from here, it's a recurring problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 109530 in sane-backends "Need method to disable sane from probing scanners on parallel port(s)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109530
<xteejx> done it no worries :)
<xteejx> Quite a few oldies are dismissable as I've just found out - looking good for "invalidating with update" :)
 * xteejx is happy he is helping clear out the old crap
<xteejx> Should bug 114758 be changed to a Wishlist bug, or should it be referred to Brainstorm, I do not believe this is a bug, but how it is meant to work
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 114758 in k3b "k3b error when writing and verifying DVDs using slimline drive" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114758
<xteejx> anyone? thekorn, hggdh, bdmurray? lol
<xteejx> no-one awake then
<wolfger_> I'm awake, barely :-)
<wolfger_> I just looked at it, and I'm uncertain.
<wolfger_> I can see how it could be deemed a wishlist item, or a bug. It's a matter of perspective.
<wolfger_> I'd say look upstream for something like this, or open it upstream and see how they feel about it.
<xteejx> wolfger_, and se a watch for it?
<xteejx> *set
<wolfger_> yes
<xteejx> has anyone got kubuntu they can test a quick thing for me?
<xteejx> namely bug 106364, in aptitude
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 106364 in aptitude "aptitude: PgDn on 'update' screen moves to end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106364
<xteejx> come on people at 11:19AM in the UK, and canonical is based here (i think) lol
 * xteejx yawns
<xteejx> Am I the only one tired?
 * chrisccoulson yawns too
<chrisccoulson> xteejx - no, it's catching
<xteejx> chriscoulson, lol its 11:46 here, bad night
<chrisccoulson> it's 11:49 here. my clock must be fast ;)
<xteejx> haha :)
<chrisccoulson> why a bad night?
<xteejx> it was really humid, just couldnt sleep
<chrisccoulson> i never have a problem sleeping
<xteejx> neither do i normally
<xteejx> good old kentish weather lol
<chrisccoulson> lol
<xteejx> wonder how millbank is today...?
 * xteejx thinks the Canonical crew is asleep in their hammocks in the office :)
<xteejx> lol
<jpds> xteejx: Hmm, spots of clouds here.
<xteejx> jpds: Not much better here :(
<jpds> xteejx: Anyway, I think they're all in Spain right now.
<xteejx> jpds: Alright for some!!!
<jpds> Heh.
<xteejx> is there any debugging procedures for sane?
<xteejx> !sane
<ubot4> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<xteejx> I've looked through the wiki and can't find any standard procedures for Traiging/Debugging sane, have I missed it?
<hggdh> <yaw/>
<chrisccoulson> hey hggdh
<hggdh> hi chrisccoulson, good morning/afternoon
<chrisccoulson> good afternoon. you not in barcelona?
<hggdh> no... good ol' Texas
<chrisccoulson> there's not much activity around here today;)
<hggdh> well, UDS is kicking in, so people are travelling/resting ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems so
 * hggdh really wanted to have stayed in bed... barely 0730 now
<chrisccoulson> what time do you normally get up?
<savvas> pffft, I get up at 6 :p
<hggdh> at around 0600, much against my will
<savvas> not an early bird eh :)
<hggdh> pfui
<xteejx> i was up at 8am in the UK lol
<hggdh> I was born to appreciate the night, not the morning ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh. i normally get up at 7.30, although i should get up earlier really. i'm late to work every single day
<chrisccoulson> i hate mornings
<hggdh> the early bird gets the worm, they say here. But  OTH, the early worm dies faster
<chrisccoulson> that's true
<xteejx> hggdh: how come you're all in texas, thought the UDS guys were in Spain?
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> cuz I am not an Ubuntu member/developer/canonical employee, and I had work to do here (I mean *paying* work), and nobody offered to pay the trip :-)
<xteejx> hggdh: always thought u were canonical lol
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> just a volunteer, like most here
<xteejx> hehe
<xteejx> hey hey
<xteejx> charlie-tca, finally some life!
<charlie-tca> Been dead?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: no surely you were just really ill
<xteejx> just a bit dead...
<xteejx> pretty much all day actually, all the guys are in barcelona i assume
<davmor2> xteejx: the devs are next week will be the really dead week :)
<xteejx> davmor2: True lol
 * hggdh is still alive, but busy
<xteejx> Does anyone still take any notice of Brainstorm for implementing blueprints?
<hggdh> yes, but number of voters play a good role
 * xteejx passes hggdh a coffee
<micahg> any ideas on bug 374398?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374398 in firefox "Glitches around checkboxes in Firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374398
<xteejx> hggdh: I still want **NICE** themeing
<xteejx> micahg: I don't get that problem with compiz on or off, I use gmail for my launchpad account
<micahg> xteejx: ok, but it's obviously not a FF problem, so where should I send it?
<xteejx> micahg: xorg? Could be a driver issue, I've seen similar things before on my other laptop
<hggdh> micahg, it might be interesting to know what add-ons are installed
<hggdh> and, just in case, the X driver...
<xteejx> micahg: Get an about:plugins output from them,
<micahg> hggdh: xteejx, user tried with new profile
<micahg> But, I'll ask anyways
<micahg> after I get that, where should it go?
<xteejx> micahg: that may not disable extensions
<micahg> well, only system extensions would remain
<micahg> but user has trouble in vbox as well
<xteejx> micahg: Let us know when you get that info, i'm sure one of us can take a quick look
<xteejx> micahg: sounds more like a X or driver issue then
<xteejx> compiz disabled? stupid question
<micahg> are you saying I asked a stupid question?
<xteejx> lol no :) i mean i'm asking you, its a silly question
<xteejx> but i just noticed you already asked the user :)
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> so, do I need to ask for the plugins if user is experiencing in multiple apps?
<xteejx> it can't hurt to ask what they have installed
<hggdh> ye, but if the issue is on multiple apps, it is probably no FF. Just in case, though...
<micahg> but then to generic xorg?
<xteejx> I would, it would then be a display problem, from there it can be further debugged and recategorised
<hggdh> sounds like, yes
<hggdh> or against the specific driver in use
<micahg> how about bug 259982
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 259982 in firefox-3.0 "firefox3 do not interprate function() "syntax error"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259982
<micahg> I goofed
<micahg> I confirmed I couldn't confirm after I confirmed
<xteejx> its already triaged?
<micahg> I did that with hggdh's help :)
<hggdh> heh
<xteejx> is that all the debugging they'll need in FF team?
<micahg> so, is my retraction enough
<micahg> Well, I think it's really a JS error
<micahg> but my JS isn't that proficient
<hggdh> well, no harm. If it is not fixed, but the issue was correctly identified, the it is an upstream issue now
<micahg> I just linked the upstream to LP
<xteejx> i'd say thats more than enough then, its upstream as hggdh says, leave it at that
<micahg> I just added the test case to upstream
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'm gonna forget about it then
<xteejx> micahg: obviously if theres any extra info you can give to upstream, steps to reproduce, etc, debug info from the bug report, send that upstream too :)
<micahg> bug 194894
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 194894 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox reports Gecko Engine Version in "about:"" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194894
<micahg> should we mark ff3.5 triaged as well?
<hggdh> might as well, micahg
<micahg> and status Low
<micahg> can you do that please hggdh?
<micahg> :)
<micahg> still waiting for bug control
<xteejx> micahg: if you need something changed hggdh and myself can do it :)
<xteejx> hggdh, ps i got accepted :D
<micahg> good to know xteejx
<hggdh> yeee
 * hggdh gets some more free time
<xteejx> hggdh, cheek!! lol
<xteejx> brb
<xteejx> afk
<micahg> hggdh: can you triage that bug for me ;)
<micahg> please...
<hggdh> micahg, which one?
<hggdh> ah
<micahg> bug 194894
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 194894 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox reports Gecko Engine Version in "about:"" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194894
<micahg> I have a few more
<hggdh> done, micahg
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> next one
<micahg> bug 242513
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 242513 in firefox "There should be a delay between successive "alert" boxes" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242513
<micahg> Medium Traiged?
<hggdh> 1 min
<hggdh> agrred, and done
<micahg> now, do I need to add the reverse link upstream?/
<hggdh> you mean the link to the Ubuntu bug? Yes, you should. It may help upstream, if they want to contact the reporter
<micahg> well, it's an 8 year old bug
<hggdh> still... we linked to it, so...
<hggdh> we have had upstream complaining about the lack of these links, and they are right
<micahg> ok
<micahg> done
<micahg> bug 306017, shouldn't it be traiged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 306017 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox search box should be tab specific" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306017
<hggdh> yes, done, thanks
<xteejx> hggdh, can you take a quick look at bug 102502 for me please, I dunno how to triage it, but theres a few people to confirm it. shall i do Confirmed, Medium?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 102502 in knetworkmanager "KNetworkManager doesn't use supplied WEP key" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102502
<xteejx> hggdh, its an old bug, but still a problem in jaunty
<hggdh> yes, confirmed sounds correct. Did you try to look upstream for a similar one?
<hggdh> triaged sounds even better...
<micahg> hggdh: bug 302217 --close because of update?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 302217 in firefox-3.0 "firefox behaves weird" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302217
<xteejx> hggdh, do you think there is enough info there to set it as triaged?
<hggdh> micahg, 302217 can be closed invalid, I think (and it sounds more like a metacity/compiz issue than enything else, BTW)
<hggdh> there is no problem/way to reproduce, after all
<micahg> yes, that's what I thought also
<micahg> just wanted a 2nd opinion
<_kool> hi
<_kool> i wanna report a wubi bug
<hggdh> _kool, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<_kool> i dont have menu help...
<_kool> by command?
<_kool> what is it?
<_kool> if any one interested, here is the posts of the bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163971
<_kool> bye
<xteejx> !bug | _kool
<ubot4> _kool: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hggdh> lovely. Shoot & run
<xteejx> isn't it just...
<hggdh> well, I answered the forums thread, I hope he does understand enough English to follow
<xteejx> hggdh, how do you know it isn't laziness? lol
<hggdh> I do not, but I give them the benefit of doubt ;-)
<unutbu> I get this message every time I boot:
<unutbu> usb 2-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71
<unutbu> but otherwise I boot just fine
<_kool> done :)
<unutbu> Is this a hardware problem?
<hggdh> _kool, what was done?
<xteejx> unutbu, does the USB work ok?
<xteejx> if so, then there really is no problem :)
<unutbu> xteejx: Yes, as far as I can tell
<unutbu> Where can I go to find out what "error -71" means?
<xteejx> !bug | untubu
<ubot4> untubu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xteejx> You can try there and search for the error, maybe you can contribute to a bug report?
<unutbu> If I use ubuntu-bug, which package should it be assigned to?
<unutbu> xteejx: Also, if it is as you say, not a bug, should i be filing a bug report?
<xteejx> unutbu, you can still file a report for regular annoyances, and to implement features
<unutbu> This seems similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/293655
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 293655 in linux "usb error on startup" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> unutbu, see if theres any extra info you can provide if its the same problem :)
<unutbu> xteejx: I'm not sure what relevant information I could provide
<xteejx> unutbu, if the problem affects you, you can change the "doesn't affect me" to "does affect me", problems with more people are likely to be solved sooner.
<unutbu> xteejx: oooh. neat
<unutbu> xteejx: so if I wanted to figure this out myself, I'd just have to start digging into linux kernel source?
<xteejx> unutbu, i would suggest filing a bug if there isn't one, unless you really know what you're doing...
<unutbu> xteejx: thanks for your help
<xteejx> unutbu, you're welcome
<gumpish> This bug currently has status "Incomplete". As I am experiencing the bug, I'd be happy to supply whatever information is needed to change this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/239231
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 239231 in compiz "cannot name workspaces on hardy 8.04" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<gumpish> and I have a clean install of Jaunty.
<gumpish> I suspect some number of the people in this channel have both the environment and authority to confirm this bug themselves.
<BUGabundo> gumpish: i very much dough that
<BUGabundo> i would say bellow 20%
<gumpish> well, that's still some number... =/
<BUGabundo> and good afternoon, btw
<gumpish> Hello.
<charlie-tca> gumpish: is that your comment at the end?
<charlie-tca> If not, could you add a comment that you are experiencing this bug with 9.04, and I will then be able to confirm it.
<charlie-tca> I do not use compiz at all, so it is difficult for me to confirm myself
<gumpish> Ah.
<gumpish> No, that's not my comment. I'll add one.
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<BUGabundo> whats the bug, btw?
<BUGabundo> gumpish: ^^^^^^
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: bug 239231
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 239231 in compiz "cannot name workspaces on hardy 8.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239231
<BUGabundo> 8.04? to old for me
<gumpish> BUGabundo: It's still present in 9.04 =/
<gumpish> charlie-tca: Comment added. Many thanks!
<BUGabundo> gumpish: im on karmic
<gumpish> oooo
<gumpish> heheh
<BUGabundo> ping me latter and ill check it
<gumpish> :)
<BUGabundo> but gnome 2.27 dropped a lot of stuff
<gumpish> i see
<charlie-tca> Thank you for helping, gumpish
<kklimonda> hey guys & gals.
<BUGabundo> bbl
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: would you mind commenting about transmission 1.61 merge? I've made a comment in bug 375000
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375000 in transmission "Please merge transmission 1.61-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375000
<chrisccoulson> hi kklimonda, i'll take a look later if that's ok
<kklimonda> sure
<kklimonda> I left it for few days hoping that I'll get some response from package's debian maintainer bug no luck so far..
<xteejx> hey BUGabundo, harlie-tca, didnt see you both here :)
 * charlie-tca been hiding
<xteejx> charlie-tca, if someone tells apport-collect that it can only read, how do you reset it to change all....its already saved....
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<xteejx> shit :(
<jussi01> !language | xteejx
<ubot4> xteejx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<greg-g> I think you can remove it from your approved application/whatever in your launchpad profile
<xteejx> sh**t :)
<xteejx> greg-g, whereabouts is that, i havent seen it anywhere
<greg-g> xteejx: unfortunately, I am quite busy right now, I just rmember doing it myself when the same thing happened to me
<greg-g> help.launchpad.net is probably useful
<xteejx> greg-g, ahh ok i'll scout around some more trying to find it, trying to help someone in a bug report recover from the same problem
<hggdh> well, he is gone... delete ~/.launchpadlib/*.cred; you will be asked again for the permissions
<greg-g> hggdh: ahhhh, thanks
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<hggdh> guud oone, BUGabundo
<xteejx> evening guys
<xteejx> not on for long, just going over replies from bugmail
<BUGabundo> xteejx: ol
<xteejx> BUGabundo: ??
<BUGabundo> *hello
<xteejx> BUGabundo: Ohhh hello lol
<xteejx> I'm well annoyed trying to get mates to sign up to get me a free iPhone :(
 * xteejx cries
<BUGabundo> iphone is bad
 * micahg is waiting for the Palm Pre
<charlie-tca> iphone is only bad if you use it, right?
<xteejx> charlie-tca: lol, well i tried getting it on contract with o2, didnt get it :(
<xteejx> anyway it'd be free if i can just get my "mates" on the thing its well annoying, more so than some bugs heh
<charlie-tca> I would guess it might be
<xteejx> lol
<andre_k> 307492 is a dup of 181553
<andre_k> now if someone could mark it
<micahg> andre_k: you could mark it a dup :)
<andre_k> i don't think i have enough permissions
<BUGabundo> andre_k: anyone can dupe bugs
<micahg> what he said :)
<andre_k> oops. then i still don't understand the launchpad interface :)
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A%20duplicate
 * BUGabundo is now know as *he*
<BUGabundo> s/know/known
<andre_k> ah. thanks a lot!
<micahg> no, thank YOU :)
<BUGabundo> uhh positive re-enforcement
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-20
<xteejx> That pedro guy that I see setting a lot of bug to Invalid from Incomplete is gonna have a lot of work to do soon after I'm through with all these package-assigned "New" bugs over a year old!!
<BUGabundo> xteejx: pedro_ does a lot of bug triage
<xteejx> BUGabundo: ohh right ok :)
<charlie-tca> That pedro guy works for cannonical, doesn't he?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: not sure
<xteejx> dunno charlie, he's around a hell of a lot for a volunteer though
<charlie-tca> He is one of the top qa guys, I think.
<xteejx> well canonical got a few to look at when they get back from UDS then hehe ;)
<charlie-tca> karma is 62310
<xteejx> :o bloody hell
<BUGabundo> ohhhhh
<BUGabundo> beats me!!!
<BUGabundo> gets close to seb128 and pitti
<BUGabundo> lol
<xteejx> im on 2-3k :) woohoo
 * micahg is close to xteejx
 * xteejx slaps micahg down lol
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Pedro is canonical just checked
 * micahg is trying for the top 20 bug contributors :)
<charlie-tca> Thought he might be. He does know what he is doing with bugs
<xteejx> anyway peeps im off for the night...laters :)P
<charlie-tca> later
<hggdh> yes, pedro is canonical
<micahg> I missed it..is dapper no longer supportd?
<micahg> nope
<micahg> ...I guess it still is
<micahg> jumped the gun...
<Hellow> I think they dropped support for it (I think)
<micahg> nope, desktop support until June 09
<Hellow> next month :P
<micahg> It wasn't on the wiki homepage, so I was curious
<micahg> but server support is for 2 years beyond that
<hggdh> its linked from the wiki (for the FULL release schedule, etc, etc)
<micahg> hggdh: yeah, I saw that
<micahg> after I already commented though
<hggdh> over and out for the night, then. You all have a good one
<micahg> night hggdh
<hggdh> night, micahg
<YoBoY> good morning
<micahg> YoBoY: are you member or bug control?
<YoBoY> member only
<YoBoY> not ready in my mind to apply to bug control
<micahg> that should have been of :)
<micahg> can someone mark 228852 as triaged please
<YoBoY> bug 228852
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 228852 in firefox-3.0 "Mozilla Firefox F6 is buggy" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228852
<micahg> oops
<micahg> meant to do that
 * micahg needs sleep
<micahg> I'll check in morning
<micahg> thanks
<YoBoY> strange....
<YoBoY> the F6 key work like expected with the bookmark pannel :O
<YoBoY> micahg: can you confimr that ↑↑ ?
<indus> hi
<xteejx> Morning all
<xteejx> Is it possible to change Launchpad so that the reporter can select their version of the program, or apport gets invoked to collect it automatically, as there are so many bugs that could've been fixed in a newer version, every single person with XXXpackage-0.8.1 could be notified to update and test their bug in XXXpackage-0.8.2 ??
<thekorn> hi xteejx
<xteejx> hey thekorn
<xteejx> morning/aftrenoon/evening
<xteejx> hehe
<thekorn> xteejx, I think apport does exactly what you are looking for
<thekorn> xteejx, it checks for obsolete packages and fails to report the bug if an obsolete packes is found
<xteejx> thekorn, does it?
<xteejx> didnt know that
<xteejx> thekorn, would still be helpful if the info was put in when it was reported, with info showing how to choose which version you have, then the janitor can notify people that the package is obsolete, they update, test again and re-open if its still a problem
<xteejx> make sense?
<xteejx> or WHEN it becomes obsolete if the bug report is missed for whatever reason
<thekorn> xteejx, launchpad does not know anything about the package version for a bugreport
<thekorn> there is no packageversion<->bug mapping in launchpad
<xteejx> thekorn, exactly.....if it did, the janitor could sweep out or set incomplete to the "new" bugs, notify theres a new version and they need to update and re-open the bug report
<xteejx> in other words test the newer version
<Hobbsee> !sru
<xteejx> sru? that isn't what i mean
<xteejx> just thought it would be a good idea if launchpad was "aware" of package versions/statuses - janitor could then automate a lot of simple repetitive tasks
<xteejx> or at least be able to select which version you're running, 7.04, 8.10, 9.04, whatever
<xteejx> janitor >>>>> 7.10 bug >>> mark incomplete >>>> notify user the product has reached EOL and to uprade and retry bug >>>>>  have they replied yes/no >>>> usual 60 day removal if no >>>>> let them set status to new if yes
<thekorn> the lack of features like this is a design decision by the launchpad team, I'm sure there are/were bugreports open about it
<xteejx> i looked and haven't seen any reports about it
<xteejx> oh well, was just an idea :)
<thekorn> xteejx, bug 424 is one
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 424 in malone "Bugs have no fields to specify package or product versions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424
<xteejx> thekorn, must have missed that, but nice to see its at least being considered :)
<hggdh> <yawn/>
<xteejx> hggdh lol
<xteejx> anyone noticed that you cant play dvds without getting an error in totem-gstreamer in Jaunty?
<xteejx> hggdh, have you seen this?
<hggdh> xteejx, no, I do not play DVDs...
<xteejx> hggdh, ahh ok
 * BUGabundo wonders if hggdh plays guitar
<xteejx> can anyone confirm this, i just wanna know i'm not going mad
<davmor2> xteejx: what's the fault
<BUGabundo> no me
<xteejx> playing dvds in totem crashes it
<xteejx> normal install with restricted-extras nothing else
<davmor2> xteejx: Are they encoded dvd's ie bought ones?
<xteejx> yeah, macrovision copyright
<davmor2> xteejx: I think dvdcss2 got dropped
<xteejx> WHAT!??
<davmor2> so you may have to install it manually
<xteejx> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xteejx> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xteejx> is only available from another source
<BUGabundo> !medibuntu
<ubot4`> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<davmor2> xteejx: Ubuntu is starting to err on the side of caution, due to MS's latest round of patent claims
<BUGabundo> or being built with a script available on /usr
<xteejx> what about all the people coming from M$?
<davmor2> BUGabundo: script is removed now
<BUGabundo> davmor2: that too? damn
<xteejx> i was confused....but it shouldnt crash totem
<BUGabundo> didnt see anything on any ML i'm in or release notes
<davmor2> that was a debian thing though I believe instead it points you to where you can go and download it
<BUGabundo> yep
<xteejx> who are you 2 talking to i'm confused?
<BUGabundo> it was a scritp with a wget
<BUGabundo> and then a build sequence
<BUGabundo> to an external server
<BUGabundo> xteejx: davmor2  is talking to me
<BUGabundo> so the same subject
<xteejx> oh right hehe
<davmor2> BUGabundo: I know I used to use it now medibuntu to the rescue
<xteejx> pidgin is allowed to use the MSN butterfly logo, whats the harm in a little dvd decryption??
<hggdh> legal issues
<BUGabundo> its not ilegal in portugal
<BUGabundo> YAY
<xteejx> i.e. canonical not paying for patent??
<hggdh> well, it is illegal in a series of countries
<hggdh> so there
<xteejx> simple way round that though isnt there, put a notice on with agree/disagree
<xteejx> its illegal here in the UK I know that much
<davmor2> xteejx: you can't patent a logo that's copy right.  However you can patent a dvd encryption method
<BUGabundo> we have codec buddy
<BUGabundo> ppl can legally buy it
<xteejx> its just an annoyance, it crashes with no explanation, or workaround instructions :(
<xteejx> ps no flaming me i HATE M$
<hggdh> then *this* is a bug -- it should state it is missing a library
<hggdh> and this is not MS, but the recording industry & their offshots
<xteejx> i doubt microshaft are helping....
<hggdh> (and the DCMA, in the US)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: it used to alert to missing the codec on hardy
<BUGabundo> but its missing on ii and jj
<xteejx> BUGabundo: i remember that
<hggdh> so... regression
<davmor2> xteejx: MS can't legally play a dvd either you need a third party app or mediacenter which is an extra cost due to the extra patent stuff MS have to buy in
<BUGabundo> an one year regression?
<BUGabundo> there's a already a bug for II
<BUGabundo> not sure for JJ
<xteejx> tere are aport reports for it
<hggdh> then we need an "also affects" for the current bug
<xteejx> damn keyboard **apport reports
<xteejx> itll probably affect karmic as well
<xteejx> i know it doesnt look like a big bug, but it is a regression nonetheless, and ok its not a core feature i suppose, but its something that should deinitely be addressed methinks :)
<davmor2> xteejx: you can always go down this route http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=243&osCsid=c39d7eced0a1b9d232032dfd49a4ef4c
<xteejx> page not found lol
<xteejx> £31.55 for a dvd burning app? i left windows for a reason lol
<davmor2> xteejx: works here.  It's not it's a dvd player :P
<xteejx> no worries medibuntu it is then
<xteejx> ohh hehe
<xteejx> i have a dvd player under my telly, cost me £12 in tesco ;)
<davmor2> in fact the same one that is bundled on most pcs including I believe laptops from Dell with Ubuntu on to get round this very issue :)
<xteejx> i assume dell pay for the licensing
 * BUGabundo i wonder how long medibuntu will keep it up until cease and decease....
<BUGabundo> xteejx: yep dell pays for it
<BUGabundo> as do many others OEMs
<xteejx> hmmm
<mr_pouit> BUGabundo: 3 years already...
<BUGabundo> mr_pouit: already?
<BUGabundo> does anyone have the bug ?
<BUGabundo> i'm not on my laptop
<bencrisford_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/378692 - can anyone here translate that please?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 378692 in firefox-3.0 "componenti aggiuntivi" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> humm italian?
<BUGabundo> let me see if i can help
<BUGabundo> bencrisford_: just asked on #ubuntu-it for some one to help out
<YoBoY> it's saying the browser bother him with the install of the flash plugin... i think it's a support request
<bencrisford_> google thought it was portugese BUGabundo
<YoBoY> but i'm not italian :p
<BUGabundo> send to answer then ?
<BUGabundo> bencrisford_: it isnt
<bencrisford_> oh :P
<bencrisford_> ah
<BUGabundo> both me and YoBoY can state that
<BUGabundo> eheh
<bencrisford_> im thinking of different bug
<YoBoY> yep i can state it's not portuguese :)
<bencrisford_> i had a portugese one earlier
<YoBoY> i can state it's not french also :D
<YoBoY> by the way the " LANG=it_IT.UTF-8" is a good indicator...
<BUGabundo> almost got kicked from #-it .... lol
<YoBoY> awesome :D
<BUGabundo> they redirected me to #ubuntu
<YoBoY> good community :D
<bencrisford_> ah :P
 * bencrisford_ can state it isnt english :D
<YoBoY> i want to see that :D
<unutbu> According to google translate: when you open a browser window containing images to esempi0 www.libero.it is required that you must install add-ins (flash player), even after I installed and you go on other pages again is always required that the page requires additional components. If one installs them is the inscription segenti the components are already installed! Ubuntu 9.4
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/176496/
<BUGabundo> here is the translation bencrisford_
<BUGabundo> ahhh old bug on FF
<BUGabundo> those lazy guys on #ubuntu-mozillateam never fix stuff
<BUGabundo> :)
<bencrisford_> :P
<BUGabundo> ok, commented on the bug
<BUGabundo> now to find the original and dupe it
<BUGabundo> bencrisford_: want to finish up ?
<bencrisford_> finish the bug?
<bencrisford_> youve done most of the work, you might as well take the credit :)
<bencrisford_> unless you want me to?
<bencrisford_> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> bencrisford_: dont care
<BUGabundo> looking for the dupe will take u some time
<BUGabundo> and u will find many extra to dupe toghere
<BUGabundo> last time i did it, got 4
<BUGabundo> not on my laptop, dont know the Master bug
<bencrisford_> lol we could get the #ubuntu-mozillateam to do it
<bencrisford_> its down to them there is a bug
<bencrisford_> so its their fault BUGabundo :P
<BUGabundo> bencrisford_: none of them are there
<BUGabundo> asac: is travelling, fta is busy, gnomefreak is having surgery
<bencrisford_> oh
<BUGabundo> not sure micahg  is avaliable
<bencrisford_> maybe their ChanServ could help us?
<BUGabundo> i'll help ok!
<micahg> what;s the bug @?
<micahg> #?
<BUGabundo> let me see if google know the master
<BUGabundo> micahg: hey. trying to find the master bug for flash failing to install and request over and over
<micahg> ah, was looking for that myself actually :)
<bencrisford_> we should all race :P
<bencrisford_> put bets on who'll find it first
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> google is empty for me
<BUGabundo> but i lack the google search mojo
<micahg> are we looking for bug 326609?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 326609 in ubufox "[MASTER] No flash in firefox after upgrade from intrepid to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326609
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> users doesnt mention upgrade
<BUGabundo> we could ask
<bencrisford_> BUGabundo: How's your C++ skills btw?
<BUGabundo> just asked for it
<BUGabundo> bencrisford_: humm why ?
<micahg> what's' the original bug?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/378692
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 378692 in firefox-3.0 "componenti aggiuntivi" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> LP is slow
<BUGabundo> it should be incomplete
<bencrisford_> BUGabundo: I drifted onto your wiki page to find you have an interest in networking and voip, which leads me to believe you might be able to assist with spux project...
<BUGabundo> shoot
<micahg> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/326609/comments/7
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 326609 in ubufox "[MASTER] No flash in firefox after upgrade from intrepid to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> lets wait for the user
<BUGabundo> if its upgrade, then mark as dupe
<BUGabundo> bencrisford_: are u subed to it already?
<micahg> I think that the problem might be the flashplugin package
<micahg> It doesn't verify that the file is installed
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> does any one remember a bug, where installing a network card driver update on windows, left ubuntu not able to connect ?
<BUGabundo> i recall something about realtek and W7 or vista SPs
<bencrisford__> hggdh: Hi :)
<hggdh> hi bencrisford__
 * bencrisford_ trying to sort his wiki page for membership meeting next month :(, dodgy internet dont help >:(
<showard1> Hi - can a BugControl member look at bug #378601 and set it to public (if it is clean)? I've been working with him on bug #368681 and asked him to use apport on a crash.
<ubot4`> showard1: Bug 378601 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/378601 is private
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368681 in openoffice.org "openoffice 2.4 - 3.0 crash after creating curve" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368681
<hggdh> showard1, a sec
<showard1> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> showard1, done. There does not seem to be any private data there. Also, the stcktrace is a bit incomplete...
<micahg> hggdh: can you mark bug 228852 triaged?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 228852 in firefox-3.0 "Mozilla Firefox F6 is buggy" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228852
<hggdh> micahg, getting there
<hggdh> micahg, done. You keep on making a dent on tomorrow's hugday ;-)
<micahg> I'm trying :)
<micahg> but there's still a lot on that list
<micahg> there are probably a few that I touched that are still waiting on answers
<hggdh> keep on, keep on :-) we all thank you for your work
<micahg> but I don't think it's worthwhile for me to go back and try to find them all
<hggdh> micahg, you should now consider applying for -control
<micahg> I figure the time is better spent traiging new stuff
<micahg> asac said he was going to take care of it when he sees the people in charge
<micahg> I need to make a wiki page now :)
<hggdh> micahg, you already have my +1. You should really consider it!
<micahg> thank you hggdh, you've been a great help to me in learning the ropes
<hggdh> you are welcome. And thank YOU for the help. We really appreciate.
<micahg> I can't seem to find anyone who wants to participate in the hugday though
<micahg> the last one didn't seem to go so well
<micahg> at least from the ones listed on the wiki
<charlie-tca> and my announcement is hung awaiting moderator approval, too
<charlie-tca> happens every time I have to send to ubuntu-devel-announce
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> bureaucracy is bureaucracy anywhere
<micahg> which set of bugs am I better off leaving for others (New, Incomplete, or Confirmed)?
<hggdh> micahg, any of them. But the confirmed ones usually will require an upstream task, which may be more complex
<micahg> ah, so those are the ones that I'll try to tackle tonight
<micahg> Also, if I think something belongs in another package right now, I'm just moving it since I don't have the triaging knowledge for all of Ubuntu yet
<micahg> is that bad?
<micahg> I feel my time is better spent with the stuff I know
<hggdh> no, not really. If you think the assigned package is wrong, reset it, and add a comment on why you did it
<micahg> ok
<micahg> cool
<micahg> I've done that a few times over the past few days
<hggdh> bug 378826
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 378826 in ubuntu "JAUNTY JUST DOESN'T WORK AT ALL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378826
<hggdh> heh
<charlie-tca> Now there's a bug...
<charlie-tca> another one thinks launchpad bugs is the forums?
<hggdh> I guess so... I actually think we should close it invalid...
<micahg> Convert to Q?
<hggdh> no, the reporter explicitly states "no contacts"
<charlie-tca> invalid is all you can do
<micahg> Convert to Q and remove user as subscriber?
<charlie-tca> no convert to question. Just becomes invalid. It is not a bug or a question. It is just a comment
<hggdh> nope, don't think so. I am going to close it...
<micahg> ok
<micahg> :)
<micahg> I'm itching to use that feature
<micahg> when I started traiging I used it a lot
<micahg> but then I stopped
<hggdh> done
<micahg> still cordial, nice...
<hggdh> you are always nice -- remember it is (for all that matters) a mitzvah
<micahg> I know
<hggdh> :-) I knew you would
<micahg> but you seemed extra nice in that post
<micahg> it's good
<micahg> it's an attitude worth emulating
<hggdh> I always try to be nice. There is always another side to any story
<micahg> I think I found me a PHP bug though :)
<hggdh> and -- we can hope -- by being nice, one day the reporter will return
<charlie-tca> Nicer than me. I just state based on above comments, bug is closed
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> holla UDSistas
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-21
<micahg> can someone set bug 192092 to triaged please?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 192092 in firefox-3.0 "ctrl+shift+pg.up/dn does not move tabs" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192092
<micahg> can someone please set 209509 to triaged
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 209509
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 209509 in firefox-3.0 "<input type=file> does not accept textual input" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209509
<kwall> Do suspend/resume bugs go into the pm-utils package?
<micahg> kwall: I think they go into the linux package
<micahg> but
<micahg> it probably depends on the type of bug
<micahg> !bug | kwall
<ubot4`> kwall: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<micahg> kwall: also try this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<kwall> micahg: Thanks. was triaging some bugs and came across a suspend/resume bug.
<DanaG> hmm, I have some bugs that don't seem to have been "officially" replied to at all; anything I can do about them?  Right now, I have just one main one I can think of right now.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> DanaG: generally, it's good practice to open a new bug for a new issue, while the issues themselves were the same, you had different hardware
<DanaG> Actually, the base cause is exactly the same.  Same keycode, same product line, same drivers in Windows.
<micahg> I would suggest opening a new bug for each issue that you are still experiencing
<DanaG> oh, but yeah, there are two actual _behaviors_ described.
<DanaG> One's the "keycodes rejected" -- that may only be fixed with xinput 2; the other is the fdi file.
<micahg> yes, but aren't the modifications for each piece of Hardware different?
<DanaG> Nope, should be able to just match for EliteBook.  All models should have that in the name.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the mute-LED gpio issue is another separate issue.  Right.
<micahg> Yes, but the original bug was for HP hardware, is elitebook HP?
<DanaG> yeah.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well, I'm not familiar with the hardware packages, so I would suggest coming back during the day and asking again
<DanaG> EliteBook line has 12" non-tablet 2530p, 12" tablet 2730p, 14" 6930p, 15" 8530{p,w}, and 17" 8730w.
<micahg> ah
<micahg> so, you might be just fine then, i apologize
<micahg> but
<micahg> I would suggest coming back when a triager familiar with hardware is in
<DanaG> I do have a couple of actual symptoms described, though -- true enough.
<DanaG> The list: FDI file needs tweaking, Xorg rejects >255 (has a link to a relevant report), and mute LED.
<YoBoY> good morning
<kwall> YoBoY: good evening
<YoBoY> hi kwall :)
<micahg> YoBoY: you familiar with hardware bug triage?
<YoBoY> i'm only familiar to annoying posters when the bugs are old in this type of bug ^^"
<YoBoY> but i can take a look...
<micahg> DanaG was having an issue with bug 284319 not being responded to
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284319
<DanaG> take a look at scrollback a bit.
<DanaG> I do realize that there are a couple of issues... but the easiest one to fix is the fdi file.
<YoBoY> yep
<YoBoY> if you want to learn more about it, i have a link : http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/index.html
<DanaG> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/hal-info/tree/fdi/information/10freedesktop/30-keymap-hp.fdi
<DanaG> already fixed in git.  yay.
<YoBoY> :)
<DanaG> heh, lots of duplication between tx2 and business tablet.
<kwall> That's all the damage I can do for one night.
<DanaG> I've also created my own script to tell me status of ambient light sensor -- it fires that event when you hit the toggle key, but the toggle itself is in firmware or hardware.
<YoBoY> i can't help more for this type of bugs :]
<YoBoY> if it's related to the bug, put your script on it
<YoBoY> to help others
<DanaG> eh, that script won't be useful until userspace can actually receive F23.  =þ
<DanaG> I tweaked my own fdi file to make it use a reachable keycode.
<YoBoY> ok :D
<KhaaL> hey all, i'd like to submit a bug regarding the systray widget in kde4, which package is it?
<micahg> KhaaL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Find%20the%20program%20executable
<KhaaL> micahg, why thank you! =)
<micahg> KhaaL: no problem
<KhaaL> hmm, i'm having trouble knowing *which* package i should submit the bug against still... using xprop gives me the "Plasma", which is too general. and there seem no package beginning with plasma in the repos that seems relevant
<KhaaL> should i just report it against kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<micahg> kdebase-plasma
<KhaaL> thank you again micahg
<micahg> so you should do ubuntu-bug kdebase-plasma
<KhaaL> aye :>
<micahg> KhaaL: Please try to be as descriptive as possible
<micahg> Here's a link we give people to help them learn how to report bugs: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<KhaaL> micahg, of course. would be pointless to make more work for you guys by letting you guys do half the work by just guessing
<KhaaL> I've submitted bugs before
<micahg> KhaaL: You would be surprised how many don't realize that :)
<micahg> great :)
<micahg> thank you
<KhaaL> micahg hehe, i can imagne the frustration it breeds! ;-)
<micahg> Would you care to help triage bugs?
<KhaaL> I've been seriously considering that, but I don't know how confident I am that I'll do a good job in there..
<micahg> Well, the people in here are very helpful
<micahg> if you don't know something ask
<micahg> and try your best
<micahg> that's all that's required
<micahg> and this doc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage :)
<micahg> no pressure and no quotas
<YoBoY> we never guess, we harass the poster with question :)
<micahg> We just appreciate any help we can get :)
 * micahg is off to bed
<KhaaL> sounds fair enough! I'll look into that again, could be something I could keep myself busy with during the summer
<KhaaL> nighty, and thanks for the help micahg
<lowkey1979> Hey there, I've got a large problem with some bug on a new Ubuntu install. How can I get it looked at?
<xteejx> damn freenode, blocked my ip had to telnet to my router to change the MAC so the IP changed just to get on
<xteejx> ps afternoon guys! :)
<xteejx> I believe there may be an error in the Wiki, references: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/115060 (Steve states bug should be Fix Released - as a Canonical employee I tend to think he's right ;) ) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change - did I do that wrong or should there be a note in the wiki about this? Can someone look into it please?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 115060 in acpi-support "Hibernate.sh broken with uswsusp and LVM swapfile" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xteejx> leave a message for me i'm going out for lunch ill have a look when i get back if someone woiuldnt mind having a look at the above for me, i'd appreciate it :)
<Ampelbein> xteejx: in the case of that report, there was a bug that was fixed. as steve states, the hibernation handling was faulty and removed from acpi-support to pm-utils. so the correct status is "Fix Released". "Invalid" should be used when the user updated and the problem goes away without knowing, what has caused the bug to be fixed.
<xteejx> Ampelbein: ok, thanks for clearing that up for me :)
<xteejx> now i'm going out for lunch lol
<charlie-tca> asac: firefox HugDay
<charlie-tca> Question about firefox - we have two bugs, bug 374055 is for the wrong version of ubuntu release notes
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 374055 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox goes to the wrong version of ubuntu release notes" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374055
<charlie-tca> bug 274605 is for firefox giving ubuntu release notes
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 274605 in ubufox "Firefox release notes show Ubuntu release notes" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274605
<charlie-tca> Shouldn't 374055 be invalid since firefox should never show Ubuntu release notes?
<YoBoY> charlie-tca: for me it's a bug on a bug, or the release notes sould show the firefox notes (first bug), or it show the releases notes of the installed ubuntu version
<charlie-tca> The application should show the application release notes, not the distribution release notes. If it was gedit, would you expect to see Ubuntu release notes?
<YoBoY> nop :)
<charlie-tca> Firefox is an application. It should show firefox release notes...
<YoBoY> i agree
<charlie-tca> so, would 374055 be a duplicate of 274605 ?
<blueyed> bug 274055, bug 274605
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 274055 in gnome-session "gnome-session-save doesn't actually save the session. (dup-of: 249373)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274055
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 249373 in gnome-session "gnome-session storing broken since intrepid" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249373
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 274605 in ubufox "Firefox release notes show Ubuntu release notes" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274605
<blueyed> woops.. bug 374055
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 374055 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox goes to the wrong version of ubuntu release notes" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374055
<YoBoY> charlie-tca: ho.. ok yes it's a duplicate, i don't know why it's not marked as duplicate yet, i have talked this case last week ^^"
<YoBoY> sorry
<YoBoY> (not realy last week... :p)
<charlie-tca> no problem. I thought it was discussed, too. But it was another dup, I think
<blueyed> charlie-tca, YoBoY: I don't think so.. the one is about Ubuntu release notes instead of FF ones, the other about the wrong ubuntu release notes.
<blueyed> (haven't read everything there though)
<charlie-tca> blueyed: if the application shows Ubuntu release notes instead of it's own, is it invalid, then?
<charlie-tca> Why shouldn't it show it's own release notes?
<YoBoY> blueyed: but the bug is this is not the firefox release notes in the two bugs
<blueyed> I don't know how it's intended. but apparently two issues.. 374055 would be invalid, if 274605 is a bug.
<blueyed> YoBoY: so I would close 374055 as invalid and refer to 274605 about being the real bug.
<charlie-tca> Why should any application show the release notes for the disto? If gedit showed me Ubuntu release notes, I would consider it very wrong
<YoBoY> well... the problem here is someone choose to put the ubuntu release notes on firefox, the first step is to find who and why...
<blueyed> charlie-tca: yes, you're right.. btw: in karmic it still links to 810 release notes.
<charlie-tca> Yes, but it is 810 Ubuntu, still
<blueyed> maybe check changelog.Debian.gz about why and when it has been done.
<charlie-tca> it was done versions ago
<charlie-tca> gutsy did it
<brunogirin> when you find a bug that is duplicate of another, what status do you change the duplicate bug to?
<blueyed> and it's considered a bug (accepted).
<YoBoY> i don't change the status, i mark duplicate only
<blueyed> brunogirin: I ususally invalidate the duplicate, but it's not required.
<blueyed> charlie-tca: are you triaging 374055 now?
<brunogirin> blueyed: thanks, will do
<charlie-tca> I am tryinhg to decide what to do with it
<charlie-tca> brunogirin: change it to invalid
<blueyed> (IMHO, invalid, and add a comment to the other bug; stating that it should not display ubuntu release notes at all). Well, maybe make it a dupe even (so it's linked better).
<bddebian> Boo
<charlie-tca> bddebian: hoo
<bddebian> :)
<micahg> blueyed: Don't change status to invalid on dups, it automatically is removed from searches
<micahg> charlie-tca: can you mar some bugs triaged for me?
<charlie-tca> micahg: I think that has been changed. The last time I saw a response from bdmurray, he said invalid them
<charlie-tca> I can triage, micahg
<micahg> charlie-tca: that doesn't make any sense though
<micahg> If you dup a bug, LP auto invalidates
<charlie-tca> No, it used to invalidate, I think it takes a while for it too, now
<micahg> I've done it recently
<blueyed> micahg: well.. but it helps when doing more advanced searches, where they might show up as "New" then. it's a controversial topic (the last time I've checked it).
<micahg> anyways bug 209509, bug 192092, bug 339772
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 209509 in firefox-3.0 "<input type=file> does not accept textual input" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209509
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 192092 in firefox-3.0 "ctrl+shift+pg.up/dn does not move tabs" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192092
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 339772 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox download manager doesn't handle torrents" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339772
<charlie-tca> 339772 done
<micahg> and 209509 should probably be wishlist as well
<charlie-tca> 192092 done
<charlie-tca> why not medium?
 * BUGabundo why does charlie-tca always likes to escalate bugs to medium ?
<micahg> It's a wishlist, not a bug
<charlie-tca> A cosmetic/usability issue that does not limit the functionality of an application
<BUGabundo> btw guud after noon friends
<charlie-tca> Why is it wishlist?
<charlie-tca> it is usablility, for those who experience it
<micahg> It's a feature request
<gumpish> it's a bug
<micahg> No, a bug is something previously that worked that now doesn't
<BUGabundo> ok I want to say something too... what's the bug?
<gumpish> that's EXACTLY the case
<micahg> or something that is expected to work a certain way by the designers
<charlie-tca> It is actually a regression, it worked in FF2
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: try to convince Mozilla of that
<charlie-tca> from the report: It should be as easy editable as in firefox 2.
<micahg> are we talking about the sasme bug?
<charlie-tca> That says it was in ff2
<charlie-tca> bug 209509
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 209509 in firefox-3.0 "<input type=file> does not accept textual input" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209509
<micahg> ah
<micahg> you mentioned 192092
<charlie-tca> 6th line of the description
<charlie-tca> sorry
<micahg> yes, that one could be medium I guess
<micahg> but, it was changed by design
<micahg> if you read upstream
<gumpish> BROKEN by design
<micahg> gumpish: please read upstream bug before passing judgment
<charlie-tca> My mistake. I gave you the wrong number
<micahg> :), it's ok charlie-tca
<micahg> ah, how wonderful it is to ahve someone else on that wiki page :)
<brunogirin> micahg: doing my best to fill it with green :-)
<brunogirin> bug 337176 is already filed with Mozilla (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436998). How can I link the launchpad bug to the bugzilla one and what state should I change the launchpad bug to??
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 337176 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox ignore -app option when i try to load a prism webapp. xulrunner works ok" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337176
<ubot4`> Mozilla bug 436998 in XULRunner "Implement "-app" parameter support for xulrunner-stub" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<micahg> brunogirin: Use Also Affects Project
<micahg> and project is xulrunner, not FF
<micahg> in this case
<brunogirin> ok, will change that too
<brunogirin> and considering Mozilla have a patch for it that they intend to include in the next version, what state should I change the launchpad bug to?
<micahg> brunogirin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<micahg> Fix Committed
<micahg> Also, please add a note linking Bugzilla to the bug in Launchpad
<micahg> in Bugzilla
<brunogirin> micahg: thanks, will do
<micahg> I actually meantu for the upstream project to be Xulrunner as well, brunogirin
<micahg> but that should be ok
<micahg> brunogirin: can you link Bugzilla to Launchapd?
<brunogirin> just did
<micahg> Yep:)
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> you did it just before I refreshed
<micahg> or jsut after
<micahg> ....
<micahg> :)
<brunogirin> good, that's one more green line on the wiki page then :-)
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping, micahg and brunogirin
<micahg> charlie-tca: can you look at something?
<charlie-tca> sure
<micahg> bug 274575
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 274575 in firefox-3.0 "[intrepid] alpha 6 - Image rendered with border in Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274575
<micahg> I can;t reproduce
<micahg> and mozillaforums has a comment about openoffice having a similar issue
<xteejx> hey guys
<charlie-tca> micahg: it is valid, but I don't how it will ever get fixed. More of a website issue than a firefox issue, I think.
<xteejx> hi charlie-tca, micahg
<micahg> actually I think I might have found upstream
<micahg> it seems like a driver issue
<charlie-tca> Hello, xteejx
<charlie-tca> driver?
<micahg> graphics
<charlie-tca> ahh
<micahg> does mozilla bug 490997 seem to be the same?
<ubot4`> Mozilla bug 490997 in GFX: Thebes "image scaling produces grey line artifacts at some downscaling percentages" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=490997
<charlie-tca> Yes
<charlie-tca> I believe it is the same issue.
<xteejx> How do I get debugging info for ppp - the logs are written up to 4GB of data transfer, and then go "dodgy" for want of a better word? Ref bug 114010
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 114010 in ppp "pppd logs incorrect traffic stats" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114010
<xteejx> or is there enough to set triaged?
<charlie-tca> Try for a gdb backtrace
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<xteejx> i assume thats for micahg
<charlie-tca> No, yours
<xteejx> oh right ok
<charlie-tca> If the logs are failing, the backtrace should gather the needed info
<charlie-tca> But they have to install debug symbols to make it work
<xteejx> -dbg packages?
<charlie-tca> yes.
<charlie-tca> for ppp
<charlie-tca> Since the logs are corrupting, we want to try to find out why
<xteejx> ok charlie thanks :)
<xteejx> i cant see any dbg for ppp in apt
<charlie-tca> poor guy been asked enough if it is still a problem. Maybe backtrace will show why it happens
<xteejx> i'm still going through all these really old ones
<xteejx> theres ppp-dev
<micahg> charlie-tca: bug 274575, Low -> Triaged?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 274575 in firefox-3.0 "[intrepid] alpha 6 - Image rendered with border in Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274575
<charlie-tca> What is he using for a driver? It might be ppp-dev
<xteejx> hmmmm
<charlie-tca> sometimes the debug symbols are hidden in -dev files
<charlie-tca> xteejx: I am not seeing enough there to actually resolve his bug, even though I am sure exists and should not happen
<charlie-tca> micahg: done
<xteejx> ill ask him what driver he's using and if he can try and grab a backtrace with -dv
<xteejx> -dev
<charlie-tca> worth a try. If he can't get a backtrace, I don't what to suggest except get people to quit asking if it still happens
<xteejx> lol
<charlie-tca> Perhaps a request to the kernel team to look at it? Isn't that where ppp comes from now?
<micahg> charlie-tca: thanks
<xteejx> charlie-tca: pass
<xteejx> Question: Why does the Bugs/Repsonses wiki page always say "can you try with the latest Ubuntu release"? What about the LTS versions? That's something thats always confused me
<charlie-tca> Because if it is fixed in the latest release, the SRU could be done to backport the fix
<xteejx> ahh ok makes sense
<charlie-tca> LTS normally doesn't get all the fixes, because you can break too much by fixing it
<xteejx> i see, like dependencies and stuff
<charlie-tca> yeah
<xteejx> so LTS means Long Term Support if we can fix it :)
<charlie-tca> Yes,
<charlie-tca> If I am a normal user, I do not want to have to load a new version every 6 months. I want to use what I have
<charlie-tca> and hopefully, I learn to work around the issues with it
<xteejx> i thought it would make more sense upgrading.....its 99% safe
<charlie-tca> It is that 1% that breaks that makes it hard on the user
<micahg> xteejx: I actually changed that to version of Package X
<micahg> oops
<micahg> change it when I use it
<xteejx> huh?
<micahg> like if the bug is reported with FF 3.0.1
<micahg> I will say can you try the latest version of Firefox
<micahg> vs Ca you try the latest Release?
<xteejx> i.e. non repo version?
<micahg> no, repo version
<micahg> FF is backported
<micahg> some things aren't
<micahg> haha, the confirmed at triaged lines on the hug day page have kissed :)
<charlie-tca> That only works with a very few applications. Most of the apps are not updated to latest versions in Ubuntu, so you have to try the latest livecd to get them
<micahg> true charlie-tca
<micahg> also, some users have upgraded after reporting the bugs
<xteejx> ohhh you mean in an LTS version, i understand now, was confused for a sec there
<xteejx> micahg, i've noticed about 75 of the old bugs have upgraded from obsolete versions anyway
<xteejx> ie 7.04/.10
<xteejx> *75%
<xteejx> i need a new keyboard.......
<micahg> indeed
<charlie-tca> I been trying to teach mine to type, too
<xteejx> lol
<xteejx> its this laptop its been thrown, dropped down stairs....still going
<charlie-tca> I never thought of throwing it down the stairs, usually just dropping it works
<charlie-tca> lol
<xteejx> there was a comma there :P
<xteejx> failed insurance attempt at getting a new one lol
<xteejx> anyway guys im off for a bit ill catch you all later/tomorrow
<brunogirin> how do you handle bugs that are reported in a language other than English? Does it help to translate the report to English and what language should I use to request more info from the user reporting it?
<charlie-tca> Normally, if you know the language, translate it, but ask in English
<charlie-tca> I have done a couple where I translated the report in a comment, and translated the summary and change it to show both languages
<brunogirin> OK thanks
<micahg> charlie-tca: can you mark bug 240133 low traiged?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 240133 in firefox-3.0 "MHTML Format - Web Archive Files - not supported in Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240133
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> what? MS do another incompatible format? done
<micahg> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<micahg> at least there's an rfc for it
<AldoTeusc> ???
<Pici> AldoTeusc: Is there something you want to ask?
<AldoTeusc> I registered with BugSquad and tried the chat. Thanks for asking.
<exco> man am I ***** ... it clearly states on the brainstorm login page to enter your username ... still I was trying with my Email for quite some time now :-(
<exco> I think I found a bug with the alternate cd ... where do I report that?
<maxb> With the alternate cd's installer system? I think that's the debian-installer package
<exco> I just installed to a USB drive and the installer detects my swap partition on the hdd drive and selects it automatically
<kklimonda> exco: brainstorm doesn't use LP openid?
<exco> when telling the installer not to use it ... it wants to write changes to that hdd's ?mbr
<exco> kklimonda: don't think so: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/user
<xteejx> Hey guys, anyone about?
<charlie-tca> no
 * xteejx giggles
<micahg> about what xteejx?
<charlie-tca> everybody is hiding now
<xteejx> where did you all go??
<xteejx> lol
<charlie-tca> not sure
<xteejx> micahg: Are you Micah Cowan on LP?
<micahg> no
<xteejx> ahh ok
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~micahg
<xteejx> anyone know anything about less?
<micahg> less is more :)
<charlie-tca> I know less
<xteejx> thats such a bot-like response lol
<charlie-tca> I use pager
<xteejx> bug 8103
<micahg> !less
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 8103 in synaptic "Human readable repositories in synaptic" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8103
<ubot4`> Factoid 'less' not found
<xteejx> wrong one
<xteejx> bug 58103
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 58103 in less "/etc/skel/.bashrc - lesspipe problem" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58103
<charlie-tca> !info less
<ubot4`> charlie-tca: less (source: less): Pager program similar to more. In component main, is important. Version 418-1 (jaunty), package size 120 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Pici> !info most
<ubot4`> Pici: most (source: most): Pager program similar to more and less. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0a-1 (jaunty), package size 50 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Pici> <.<
<xteejx> !info lots
<ubot4`> xteejx: Package lots does not exist in jaunty
<xteejx> anyone any ideas for bug 58103?
<xteejx> keep up ubotu.....
<Pici> You just said it, it won't do it again.
<xteejx> pici what if i want it to? :) heh
<xteejx> if users upgrade from whatever to 8.04 onwards, the less errors are still a problem, but not from a fresh install
<charlie-tca> What about it?
<xteejx> what do i do?
<xteejx> its obv a problem
<charlie-tca> it's confirmed, got an importance. Can you fix it?
<charlie-tca> OTherwise, it can be left alone.
<xteejx> nope i'm no dev
<xteejx> what about setting it to triaged?
<charlie-tca> eventually, it will be resolved.
<charlie-tca> sure, it can be triaged
<xteejx> can be triaged, or can be set to triaged?
<xteejx> personally it explains the problem, any less dev should understand it
<charlie-tca> The only thing left that should trigger it is 6.06 to 8.04
<charlie-tca> mark it triaged
<xteejx> thought so
<xteejx> thx charlie
<charlie-tca> 7.10 is already eol, so it should be gone in a year or two
<micahg> charlie-tca: what should be gone?
<xteejx> lol, so much for the Ubuntu spirit :P
<xteejx> dont let brian hear u say tht lol
<charlie-tca> the less bug.
<micahg> ah, yeah, dapper is supported till 6/2011
<charlie-tca> say what?
<xteejx> only on server
<micahg> yep
<xteejx> desktop in 2 months
<micahg> but servers can have bugs :)
<xteejx> 1 month*
<charlie-tca> Yeah, by then, it will really be a mess, since 8.04 is the upgrade path, but the next LTS will be out, too
<xteejx> of course but text based consoles are usually "LESS" problematic haha
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't you use "less" more on a server?
<Pici> I use most more
<xteejx> less more than what lots?
<micahg> indeed no gui
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> this is confusing
<charlie-tca> so more is used more than less?
<micahg> no
<micahg> more you have to apge
<xteejx> telling me, be glad you're native english (it seems you are)
<micahg> less can search
<xteejx> less can search more
<xteejx> ?
<hggdh> less is more than more
<xteejx> hggdh, dont u start
<xteejx> lol
<hggdh> :-D
<charlie-tca> thanks, hggdh
<charlie-tca> that clears it up... ;-)
<xteejx> bunch of 14 yr olds in here lol :P
<hggdh> the fact is, you have less options with more
<xteejx> and more with less...
<hggdh> indeed
<micahg> hi hggdh
<hggdh> hi micahg
<xteejx> so there's more or less more options on less than there is in more?
<hggdh> the more we chat this way, the less others will understand
<hggdh> even us, in the long run
<xteejx> eventually yeah
<hggdh> sic tempora gloria mundi, I guess
<xteejx> i dont speak latin
<xteejx> only english and german
<micahg> guten tag
<hggdh> the (er) wordly glory passes
<hggdh> the mundane glory ends
<xteejx> micahg: Guten tag micahg, wie gehts dir heute?
<xteejx> hggdh, you've lost me now
<hggdh> xteejx, the translation from Latin
<xteejx> hggdh, yeah it doesnt really make any sense
<xteejx> !info acpid
<ubot4`> xteejx: acpid (source: acpid): Utilities for using ACPI power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-9ubuntu4.9.04.3 (jaunty), package size 33 kB, installed size 192 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64 lpia)
<xteejx> ty ubotu
<micahg> xteejx: I don't know much german
<xteejx> oh it just said, hi how are you, basically
<xteejx> whats ur native language then?
<micahg> English :)
<micahg> I know some Spanish, hebrew, and Yiddish
<xteejx> thats some collection lol
<xteejx> im only fluent in 2 :(
<charlie-tca> me too. English and Korean
<exco> maxb: well I hope this is right then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/379169
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 379169 in debian-installer "when installing with the alternate cd the swap partition gets selected automatically in manual partitioning" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> thats a very naughty bug
<charlie-tca> But very accurate\
<xteejx> anyone in the UK?
<xteejx> or is it just me
<charlie-tca> That is the only way to prevent existing swap from being used
<exco> so you already knew ;-)
<xteejx> was everyone asleep during most of 2007?? there are SOOOOOOOOOO many untriaged bugs just sitting there with packages assigned but in New status from June 2007 onwards
<charlie-tca> I did
<charlie-tca> Maybe a lack of triagers?
<xteejx> maybe we should advertise? have some sort of test?
<charlie-tca> or 7.04 came out
<charlie-tca> and it was not the best release yet, even if it was better than 6.10
<xteejx> or 2-3 levels of triaging? level 1 : say hi, ask what versions, get apport-collect and arch data, level 2, debugging procedures, level 3, more specialised packages
<charlie-tca> exco: it just never occurred to me to file that bug
<xteejx> 7.04 was crap, 9.04 is much better
<charlie-tca> Keeping in mind that apport-collect is new, and so is apport if you are looking at 7.04
<xteejx> i know, 9.04+
<xteejx> for apport-collect anyway
<exco> also for someone new to linux has no idea that "/" is root, but then again someone coming from the MS world might not use manual partitioning?
<charlie-tca> All true, exco. I do so many installs, it is automatic to tell manual partitioning not to use the existing files
<xteejx> MS doesnt use partitioning at all, most PCs/laptops are preinstalled
<xteejx> !info debconf
<ubot4`> xteejx: debconf (source: debconf): Debian configuration management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.5.26ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 146 kB, installed size 984 kB
<captivus> Hello!  I would like to help out triaging bugs for the Hug Day today, but I've not done this before.  Is there anything I should read -- other than the "Triagers Handbook" from Mozilla -- to get started?
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<xteejx> Also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures there are standards procedures for getting the information that developers need to start fixing
<xteejx> theres a hug day? oops forgot is it the firefox one?
<micahg> yep xteejx
<captivus> xteejx: Yessir
<charlie-tca> Welcome to Ubuntu-bugs, captivus
<captivus> charlie-tca: Cheers!  Thanks mate.
<xteejx> captivus, have you signed the Code of Conduct, and applied for the Bug Squad?
<charlie-tca> If you have questions, feel free to ask. We try our best to help here
<captivus> xteejx: Hmm ... I've signed the code, but I've not applied for the Squad.
<captivus> Is that a prerequisite?
<micahg> captivus: nope
<charlie-tca> not a prerequisite to start helping
<captivus> charlie-tca: Good to know!  I imagine I'll have a few, so stay tuned!
<xteejx> Its not, no. But if you want to start helping part/full time I'd suggest joining
<captivus> xteejx: That sounds like a good idea.  How do I join?
<exco> hug day today hasn't even been announced on http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/
<xteejx> Ermmm.. hang on I'll link you
<xteejx> captivus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<charlie-tca> Won't be, either, since I can't even get an announcement in
<charlie-tca> I have to try to get the messages announcing the next one, too
<xteejx> I didn't see it on the ML
<charlie-tca> I got the bugsquad and user mailing lists, but announce won't accept the message until it is approved by the moderators
<charlie-tca> Happens every time I send them a message
<charlie-tca> I'll try to get the newletter in, too, for next week
<xteejx> charlie-tca, send it a week early, if everyone gets it early big deal
<charlie-tca> Won't help if the message gets hung waiting approval
<xteejx> for a whole week??
<charlie-tca> Until after UDS is my guess
<xteejx> whens that finish
<xteejx> ?
<charlie-tca> end of next week
<xteejx> 2 weeks it takes? god
<charlie-tca> No, it is just that everybody that can approve it is in Spain for two weeks
<xteejx> like the way we got an inviter and free tickets lol
<charlie-tca> some one has to stay and work the bugs
<xteejx> why they all still logged into irc then? lol
<xteejx> brians still here
<xteejx> he should be at uds
<charlie-tca> no, brian is at all-hands for cannonical, then on to UDS
<xteejx> whats all hands?
<charlie-tca> some group meeting in Spain
<xteejx> oh ok
<xteejx> will they be doing highlights on youtube again for karmic like they did with jaunty?
<charlie-tca> should be.
<xteejx> kool
<xteejx> we can be nosey then hehe
<charlie-tca> Also discussions for some of it will be in gobby
<xteejx> gobby?
<charlie-tca> gobby is a group discussion application, you can install and sometimes take part in the meetings
<charlie-tca> !gobby
<ubot4`> gobby is multiplayer gedit
<xteejx> wtf? lol
<xteejx> like a mass editor?
<charlie-tca> sort of.
<xteejx> i think i get what it is
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic/RemoteParticipation
<xteejx> !info dia
<ubot4`> xteejx: dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7.1 (jaunty), package size 204 kB, installed size 596 kB
<xteejx> !info kernel
<ubot4`> xteejx: Package kernel does not exist in jaunty
<xteejx> !info linux-image-generic
<ubot4`> xteejx: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<micahg> what are you looking for xteejx
<xteejx> nothing micahg, was just seeing what the current kernel was, thought I was behind :)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/326555
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 326555 in flashplugin-nonfree "Please package flashplugin 64bit" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<dupondje> the 64bit plugin should really be used
<dupondje> 32bit is broken :(
<xteejx> usually the other way round
<xteejx> bug 123293, is this implemented yet?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 123293 in iptables "Support for netfilter-log (libipt_nflog.so)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123293
<dupondje> when I use flashplugin from repo's, then connections to remote hosts in flash are broken it seems
<dupondje> native 64bit plugin @ adobe works perfect
<xteejx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~srl-icu-project who is this?? Bug 122567
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 122567 in icu "Invalid ELF Header" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122567
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<xteejx> hey hey BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<xteejx> Anyone? And I'm right in putting that in the bug report right, as it's reached EOL.
<charlie-tca> Who is who? loomis? He has only commented on one bug, 122567
<xteejx> That's what i mean, whats he doing?
<charlie-tca> Hard to tell. See if he responds to you or not.
<xteejx> He's not subscribed so he won't see it
<xteejx> not immediately anyway
<charlie-tca> then it won't matter.
<charlie-tca> He might be trying to learn how to triage
<xteejx> What's icu got to do with an oowriter crash though?
<xteejx> !info icu
<ubot4`> xteejx: Package icu does not exist in jaunty
<xteejx> ^^ enough said
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but that is what the reporters error was in
<kklimonda> xteejx: hmm.. rmadison says that there is icu for 9.04 and 9.10
<xteejx> what is icu anyway?
<kklimonda> so package is supported - but 7.04 isn't ;)
<xteejx> good enough for me ;)
<micahg> xteejx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icu
<kklimonda> xteejx: Unicode library for C/C++
<xteejx> the apport says Package: gnome-panel 1:2.18.1-0ubuntu3.1 ......... ?
<xteejx> hang on, that says hardy versin is 3.8-6 ..... why is jaunty 3.8.1-3 ?? thats lower
<xteejx> oh no its not dont worry
<xteejx> didnt see the dot :D
<xteejx> another thing i learned about launchpad....version control :)
<xteejx> thanks micahg
<micahg> np
<xteejx> I think people are gonna get annoyed keep seeing ""Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. You reported this bug a while ago and there hasn't been any activity in it recently. We were wondering if this is still an issue for you. Can you try with lieve so many bugs were missedthe latest Ubuntu release? Thanks in advance.""  soon....cant be
<xteejx> ...cant believe so many bugs were missed
<micahg> well
<micahg> actually probably not too many were actually missed
<micahg> the reports just haven't been updates xteejx
<xteejx> i've done about 200 in the past week or 2
<micahg> bugs were missed?
<micahg> or not updated?
<charlie-tca> Are you trying to reproduce the issues?
<micahg> there are tons not updated
<xteejx> well of the 200, prob about 40-50 completely missed
<micahg> well
<micahg> did you check upstream?
<kklimonda> xteejx: well - there are only so many of us..
<micahg> maybe they are open issues
<xteejx> i'm getting them to check it themselves if i cant reproduce
<xteejx> if they've replied and said its an open issue, i triage it :)
<xteejx> !info screen
<ubot4`> xteejx: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 611 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<captivus> Hello again.  I've read through the material that you (xteejx, micahg) linked me to.  I've just pulled up my first bug to triage, and I believe that it's incomplete, but before I run off marking bugs "Incomplete" I would welcome any guidance that you can offer.  Would one of you mind chatting with me to validate my thought process?
<xteejx> sure
<xteejx> what bug is it?
<captivus> 379219
<captivus> It occurs to me that I haven't searched to see if this is a dupe.
<captivus> ...so I should probably do that first, right?
<charlie-tca> bug 379219
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 379219 in network-manager "After upgrade to 9.10 Network Manager failed to connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379219
<charlie-tca> Are you running karmic, captivus ?
 * captivus notes the semantics for interacting with ubot4` 
<xteejx> yes, first thing, dupe check if possible
<xteejx> ubotu has many functions:
<captivus> charlie-tca: Negative.  I see why you've asked, though, and I realize that this is probably not the bug for me.
<xteejx> !bug
<ubot4`> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xteejx> !info firefox
<ubot4`> xteejx: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<xteejx> etc...
<captivus> xteejx: That is quite useful to know.
 * captivus contemplates installing karmic for this purpose ...
<xteejx> no need it stoo bleeding edge at the mo
<BUGabundo> captivus: there are VMs for something
<captivus> How do you all do it?  Do you guys dual-boot development releases or dedicate boxen to them?
<xteejx> i only use jaunty
<BUGabundo> I install in on hw
<charlie-tca> I would pick a different bug. Karmic will have a lot of things not working for another month.
<xteejx> i normally wait until alpha 3 until i bother with it
 * captivus takes mental note of the advice rendered.
<captivus> I'll look for another bug, I think.
<xteejx> i think thats wise lol :)
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: for another 6 months eheh
<xteejx> you could help me by going through old untriaged bugs, i.e. package assigned, new status
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but a lot of the bugs disappear after UDS
<xteejx> charlie-tca, i think thats a hopeful statement lol
<captivus> xteejx: Sure.  I'd be thrilled to help.
<xteejx> most of them are long gone, i.e. 7.04/7.10, they just need testing on 9.04 if they can be reproduced
<xteejx> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<captivus> Well, I'm sitting next to two boxes running 9.04, so I'd be happy to help -- provided that you don't mind a few questions (some of which are bound to be a bit daft) along the way.
<captivus> ;)
<xteejx> lol don't worry about daft questions, most of us here are daft anyway ;)
<captivus> Whew! ;)
<xteejx> hggdh, charlie-tca and micahg were confusing everyone with a package called "less" earlier, more has more functions than less, more or less
<xteejx> hehe
<charlie-tca> But it was true!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<xteejx> i know thats whats funny!!
<captivus> Hmm ... that URL y ou gave me doesn't seem to lead to anything different than I had pulled-up via the BugSquad wiki ...
<BUGabundo> xteejx: ROFL
<captivus> xteejx: HA!
<BUGabundo> I'll RT that
<hggdh> no, less is more than more, no questions!
<xteejx> what have i said??
<BUGabundo> do you guys concent me to post your nicks online ?
<xteejx> depends where bug
<charlie-tca> personally, I think more is less!
<BUGabundo> xteejx: EVERYWHERE
<hggdh> BUGabundo, fell free. This is already logged
<xteejx> murr - go for it BUGabundo, doesn't bother me, just link us later :)
<captivus> xteejx: Was the URL you gave a moment ago intended for me?
<charlie-tca> I thought this was all public already?
<hggdh> personaly, I agree with charlie-tca, more or less
<xteejx> yes captivus
<xteejx> hggdh, lol
<xteejx> started you all off again havent i? :P
<hggdh> heh
<charlie-tca> That this is more less or less more
<xteejx> BUGabundo, i got no probs with posting us, just link us with it :)
<hggdh> let's stop, lest the newbies here get utterly confused and lost
<captivus> xteejx: It doesn't seem to yield anything different to the link (to LP) from the BugSquad wiki page I was linked to earlier.  Is that expected?
<xteejx> i'm not new but i still get confused
<hggdh> oops, visitors. BRB
<captivus> (I ask only because it sounded like you had a particular focus in your efforts.)
<xteejx> click last page captivus
<xteejx> 11pm and im still on here, gonna have 2 go v soon, family guys on bbc3 anyway hehe
<captivus> Ahh
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> gotta love pidgin coredumping on XMPP
<xteejx> cool hwhip anyone? lol
<bcurtiswx> BUG 2.5.6 is out
<captivus> xteejx: HAHA!
<captivus> xteejx: "Why are you saying it like that?"
<xteejx> captivus, hehe
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: may I PM you?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: still not built
<xteejx> bdmurray is in spain
<bcurtiswx> i thought that was next week
<micahg> I missed another round of more is less apparently
<xteejx> micahg, yeah you did more or less ;)
<charlie-tca> It's more or less, though :-)
<xteejx> bcurtiswx, theres a conference meeting or something which i believe he's attending this week before UDS
<micahg> too bad I didn't get paged...:P
<xteejx> you did
<bcurtiswx> im just reading his away.. all-hands meeting apparently
<xteejx> thats the one
<bcurtiswx> hmm, who else can i ping for bog control membership extension
<bcurtiswx> eek bug*
<xteejx> i havent seen your application yet, hggdh, charlie-tca?
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: im already a member :P
<xteejx> ohhh an extension
<xteejx> ermmm hang on
<charlie-tca> To extend membership. Needs an administrator from bug-control in launchpad
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: might have to email brian
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: does LP send an e-mail when its about to expire (i just marked an estimate when i got accepted)
<charlie-tca> Sends it to you, but I don't think it sends it to him
<bcurtiswx> i meant me, but ok.. i will wait for that
<xteejx> Brian Murray, Henrik Nilsen, Jorge O. Castro, and Leann Ogasawara are admins in LP Bug Control, if you can get in touch with any of them, they can extend your app
<bcurtiswx> i imagine they're all at all-hands though
<xteejx> BM is
<charlie-tca> I would expect that
<xteejx> and if they're not, they're prob packing for next week
<captivus> xteejx: Ok -- I think I've found one that is Invalid.
<captivus> bug 124936
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 124936 in netkit-ftp "Use LFTP instead of FTP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124936
<captivus> This is just a recommendation, apparently.
<ogasawara_> bcurtiswx: lp should send you reminder approx 2 weeks I think before your membership expires
<ogasawara_> bcurtiswx: what's your lp id?
<captivus> xteejx: "Binary package hint: ftp
<captivus> LFTP has better support for everything, for example reading from fifo that ftp is unable to. lftp should be included instead of ftp by default."
<xteejx> captivus, i believe that is a wishlist bug, if its not already implemeted
<bcurtiswx> i must suck at guestimations then.. lol its this name bcurtiswx
<captivus> "Wishlist bug"?
<xteejx> captivus, ubotu puts all that info into IRC anyway ;)
<captivus> d'oh!
<kklimonda> yeah, it's a wishlist imo
<captivus> My apologies.
<captivus> Yes -- that was my opinion.
<xteejx> it's a request for something to be implemented or changed
<captivus> ...does it belong in the bug tracker, then?
<xteejx> only bug control can change that, ill do it
<captivus> I'd have thought not
<xteejx> yes
<captivus> Oh ... well, what do I know!
<captivus> ;)
<xteejx> done
<charlie-tca> you know enough to ask! :-)
<captivus> Cheers!
<xteejx> very ture
<captivus> charlie-tca: LOL.  Fair enough.
<xteejx> *true
<bcurtiswx> ogasawara_: bcurtiswx
<xteejx> really, if you don't know, ask :)
<micahg> captivus: you might want to direct user with this comment https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#An%20idea%20to%20improve%20Ubuntu
<xteejx> no-one here will think any less of you, or more or less, but yeah, helpful bunch here
<micahg> brainstorm would be the place to propose such a thing
<captivus> xteejx: Thrilled to learn that.
<captivus> micahg: I'll do so.  Thanks!
<charlie-tca> Yup, everytime I think I know what I'm doing, someone straightens me out, more or less ;-)
<xteejx> lmao
<captivus> charlie-tca: I've heard that less is, in actual fact, more in some cases.
<xteejx> depends how you use it lol
<xteejx> more or less
 * BUGabundo is getting tired of more less...
<captivus> LOL
<charlie-tca> I heard that, too, except when more is actually les
<bcurtiswx> i think the cup is more or less full
<xteejx> anyway guys im off for the night its after 11pm ill be back on tomorrow
<captivus> xteejx: Cheers, mate!  Thanks for the help!
<bcurtiswx> xteejx: GMT +1 ?
<xteejx> captivus, You're very welcome mate
<xteejx> yeah BST
<xteejx> United kingdom
<charlie-tca> good night, xteejx
<bcurtiswx> cheers then, gnite
<xteejx> hehe no probs night guys
<ogasawara_> bcurtiswx: ok, I extended your membership another 6 months
<bcurtiswx> ogasawara_: much appreciated, thanks
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> well the bug day had some impact
<charlie-tca> Yes it did. You played a big part in that, too. Thanks
<micahg> Is there any point in continuing to log ot the hugday page after 30 minutes
<micahg> charlie-tca: the thing is, I would have done it anyways
<charlie-tca> sure. It is still thursday here for another 8 hours
<micahg> ok
<micahg> 8 hours? You on PDT?
<charlie-tca> MDT
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> is this considered a succesful bugday?
<charlie-tca> Bug day is always calculated to local times, anywhere you are
<charlie-tca> yes, I think it is.
<micahg> with 4 people helping?
<micahg> this is only the second one I've done so I don't know
<charlie-tca> Every bit helps. With so many gone and getting ready to go, it counts!
<micahg> it just seems like last week had a lot more people helping
<charlie-tca> We did more than would have been done if we cancelled the hugday
<micahg> true :)
<micahg> BTW, how do I make cool graphs like the one at the bottom of the hugday page
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I just fill in the blanks.
<micahg> what do you mean?
<charlie-tca> {{http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/firefox-3.0/plots/firefox-3.0-1day-triaging.png}}
<micahg> it's a generated file
<charlie-tca> yeah. Brian did it
<micahg> so I guess I have to ask him
<charlie-tca> Yeah, he will know how to do it.
<micahg> what's the next hugday for?
<charlie-tca> Thunderbird
<micahg> ah
<micahg> I can do that :)
<captivus> Are these held weekly?
<captivus> ...monthly?
<charlie-tca> Yes, every Thursday
<captivus> I see
<charlie-tca> And there are special ones for the kernel team, too
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-22
<charlie-tca> Only a few hours left to get in on the Firefox 3.0 HugDay today! see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090521
<micahg> hug those bugs
<Ryan52> is there something like tagpending but for LP bugs?
<Ryan52> could somebody at least tell me if there's a tool to list the closed bugs, or the regexp? something like this would be nice: dpkg-parsechangelog | grep ^Closes | cut -d ' ' -f 2-
<charlie-tca> why tagpending?
<charlie-tca> I don't know any specific tags for LP bugs.
<Ryan52> to change the status to "fix committed"
<Ryan52> why not change it to that?
<charlie-tca> If it meets the criteria, it can be set to fix committed
<Ryan52> what?
<Ryan52> from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<Ryan52> Fix Committed:
<Ryan52> For an Ubuntu package: the changes are pending and to be uploaded soon (it's what PENDINGUPLOAD was in Bugzilla)
<Ryan52> so...
<Ryan52> if I have "(LP: 123456)" in my changelog, I want to tag that bug as "fix committed".
<Ryan52> maybe this is a better question for #launchpad? it's pretty ubuntu specific, tho..
<charlie-tca> Maybe I don't understand. If I want the status set to fix committed, I open the bug and change the status. I don't use a tag.
<Ryan52> I'm not talking about a tag at all.
<Ryan52> I'm talking about that I want a tool like tagpending but looking for LP bugs being closed and setting the status to "fix committed".
<charlie-tca> If the bug is closed, there should not be a fix pending.
<Ryan52> so?
<Ryan52> that seems irrelevant..
<charlie-tca> That is very relevant for fix-committed. The closed bugs can not have a fix pending, which is what fix committed is.
<Ryan52> ok.....
<Ryan52> I'm not saying that I want to change closed bugs to fix committed.
<Ryan52> I'm saying that I want a tool to look at my changelog
<Ryan52> and if a bug is closed in it, set it's status to fix committed.
<Ryan52> I'm talking about open bugs.
<Ryan52> am I still making no sense?
<charlie-tca> I don't understand.
<Ryan52> ok, so when working on a package.
<Ryan52> I sit down, "git clone myrepo"
<Ryan52> go to launchpad, find a bug to fix
<Ryan52> fix it, "dch 'fix bug (LP: 12345)'"
<charlie-tca> I think ask on launchpad, maybe.
<Ryan52> "debcommit -a"
<Ryan52> ok, so now I have this change in my git repo, that fixes an ubuntu bug.
<charlie-tca> I don't do that. I just triage existing bugs
<Ryan52> according to the wiki, I should update the bug status to "Fix Committed" (this is how it's related to triaging bugs)
<Ryan52> I want a tool that will do that for me.
<Pici> Ryan52: The folks in #ubuntu-motu probably know
 * Ryan52 asks in #ubuntu-devel
<micahg> can someone mark bug 205779 as Wishlist->Low
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 205779 in firefox-3.0 "file:// does not remember sorting choices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205779
<micahg> oops
<micahg> Wishlist->Triaged
<micahg> kwall: thanks for helping with the hugday
<kwall> micahg: glad to help
<kwall> Don't know that I helped much, but I managed to pester a few users for more information.
<micahg> that's help :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<micahg> morning YoBoY
<kwall> evenin' YoBoY
<YoBoY> ^^ i have to find another greeting for my mornings :p
<kwall> I use "moin" regardless of the time of day
<kwall> I s'pose it's always morning somewhere :)
<Kangarooo> its morning now in latvia 8:35 but now im only going to sleep
<Kangarooo> bye till eem evening.. :)
<BUGabundo> guud morning, FLOSS world!
<brunogirin> Hi, has anybody got Kubuntu Intrepid as well as a Gmail account to try to reproduce bug 373580? I can't reproduce on Ubuntu Jaunty
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 373580 in firefox-3.0 "Contact list displays incorrectly in Gmail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373580
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: checking
<brunogirin> thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: that's not a FF bug
<BUGabundo> its a X one
<BUGabundo> also it's a dupe
<BUGabundo> I bet he has an nvidia
<brunogirin> ok, I'll ask the question; what other bug is it a dupe of?
<BUGabundo> I already did
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: not on my laptop... no list of bugs!
<BUGabundo> but it's a pretty big one
<BUGabundo> where QT apps fail to refresh the screen on nvidia cards
<BUGabundo> specially on compiz and some KWIN implentations
<brunogirin> ok thanks, I'll do a search see if I can find it
<BUGabundo> maybe hggdh knows it ?
<brunogirin> has anybody got a mouse with a paste button and can confirm bug 371151 please?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 371151 in firefox-3.0 "Cannot paste URL into canvas to show web page" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371151
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: no reply yet on the FF bug
<brunogirin> BUGabundo: nope
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: that new bug I think he mean mouse scroll
<BUGabundo> it may require a plugin (tabmixplust)
<BUGabundo> can't be sure
<BUGabundo> what he means is that scroll clicking on the tab bar opens a new tab with URL in the mem buffer
<BUGabundo> I can't test it right now (wind machine) !
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: can you ?
<brunogirin> BUGabundo: no, I'm on a laptop with no mouse
<BUGabundo> heehe
<BUGabundo> press both right and left touchpad
<brunogirin> BUGabundo: 3 button behaviour doesn't seem to be enabled on my trackpad: any idea where I can set that up?
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: maybe a hal or xorg input bug
<BUGabundo> "should work" brunogirin
<maxb> Hmm, compiz seems to have forgotten to load the gnomecompat plugin for me on Karmic
<xteejx> Guys, if someone reported an Ubuntu bug, and its no longer a problem in Jaunty, but its in Fedora, do we invalidate it?
<BUGabundo> now
<BUGabundo> xteejx: close it as fixreleased
<BUGabundo> for the ubuntu package task
<xteejx> ok, thanks BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> and leave the fedora open
<BUGabundo> then LP should close it once fedora closes it too
<BUGabundo> BUT... make sure LP is working
<BUGabundo> sometimes it gets lost... ehehe
<BUGabundo> and looses the correct status from the other BTS xteejx
<xteejx> ahh ok :) thanks
<hggdh> BUGabundo, morning
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh
<hggdh> yo BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hggdh: ola de nobo
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hggdh> eheh
<bencrisford1> BUGabundo: Hey
<BUGabundo> hey bencrisford1
<brunogirin> Hi, can someone have a look at bug 379203 and tell me whether it's been triaged properly please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379203 in linux "touchpad tap-to-click doesn't works after update to karmic from jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379203
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: looking
<brunogirin> thanks
<maxb> It's not against the right package
<brunogirin> ok, what's the correct package for that type of bugs?
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: maxb is correct
<BUGabundo> xserver-xorg-input something
<BUGabundo> and ask for apport-collect
<maxb> It relates to both xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and gnome-control-center
<maxb> No need, I'm fairly sure I know the cause
 * BUGabundo wonders why G-C-C has to do with anything and everything
<maxb> It was documented in the debian/NEWS file of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<brunogirin> thanks maxb, I'll change the package
<maxb> g-c-c because gnome-mouse-properties isn't frobbing the thing it needs to from
<maxb> *frob
<BUGabundo> hey pedro_
<pedro_> BUGabundo: what's up!
<BUGabundo> nothing much
<BUGabundo> how is the meeting going?
<BUGabundo> enjoyed your present?
<brunogirin> maxb: does it look better now?
<pedro_> BUGabundo: everything is going fine, thanks for asking
<maxb> brunogirin: I just added a comment noting probable cause - the next thing to do would be to explicitly ask the tester to try the commands given in what I posted and report whether they do indeed fix the issue for him
<brunogirin> maxb: I can do that, I've got that same bug on my laptop
<maxb> The other thing to do is to explicitly mention in a comment that the gnome-control-center task exists to represent the need to assess whether gnome-mouse-properties needs changes to integrate nicely with the synaptics change
<maxb> Oh, and I'd probably have filed the gnome-control-center task against the package in Ubuntu, rather than the upstream project
<brunogirin> maxb: thanks, I'll update the gnome-control-center task and will add the note; the commands you provided work on my laptop
<brunogirin> maxb: how do I assign the gnome-control-center task against the package in Ubuntu? When I click on "also affects project", it only shows me the upstream one
<maxb> brunogirin: "Also affects distribution"
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: you need to change back to ubuntu
<BUGabundo> and then set the package
<BUGabundo> brunogirin: do you understand the difference between ubuntu packages/bugs and Upstream tasks on LP ?
<brunogirin> BUGabundo: yes I understand the difference between ubuntu packages and upstream tasks, I just didn't understand the difference between what the "Also affects project" and "also affects distribution" links did. I do now, thanks :-)
<maxb> Many parts of Launchpad's interface are utterly inscrutable until you've used them once :-)
<BUGabundo> maxb: +1
<kklimonda> yeah
<BUGabundo> for several times I was totally lost with the arrow keys
<BUGabundo> I just pressed on the name
<bcurtiswx-mini> arrow keys for what?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx hey! the little arrows on LP but interface
<kklimonda> hey, I'm looking for somebody who uses 9.04 on powerpc desktop to test transmission bug.
<scream> Confirmed means EITHER I was able to confirm the bug on my system OR there is enough information for a dev to begin wor,.
<scream> ?
<scream> work
<hggdh> scream, yes -- either you could replicate, or there is enough (and correct) data to identify. Replication is preferred
<hggdh> scream, with enough data also required
<kklimonda> hggdh: wouldn't it be triaged if there is enough data to start working on a bug?
<micahg> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> micahg, pong
<micahg> can you mark some bugs for me ?
<BUGabundo> ehehee
<hggdh> kklimonda, if the data available is enough to identify the issue, yes
<hggdh> micahg, yes
<micahg> bug 205779 Wishlist->Triaged
<micahg> bug 200601 Triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 205779 in firefox-3.0 "file:// does not remember sorting choices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205779
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 200601 in firefox-3.0 "Scrolling the mouse wheel over the tabs does not switch tabs" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200601
<hggdh> micahg, done, thank you
<micahg> thanks
<xteejx> Anyone use a non English Jaunty?
<BUGabundo> eheh xteejx
<xteejx> ??
<BUGabundo> I have on right here
<BUGabundo> *one
<xteejx> ok kool
<xteejx> BUGabundo, would you mind confirming bug 121878 or me please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 121878 in synaptic "synaptic package description translation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121878
<xteejx> *for
<BUGabundo> fresh install
<BUGabundo> running UM now
<xteejx> UM?
<BUGabundo> you will have to wait a few minutes
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> Update Manager
<xteejx> sure no probs
<BUGabundo> humm they say non updated list
<xteejx> non updated its in english, when they update it goes to the correct ranslated version
<BUGabundo> the list *has just* been updated
<BUGabundo> eheh
<xteejx> huh?
<xteejx> I'm reinstalling Jaunty anyway, so I'll be back on in a bit
<MTecknology> Can somebody check to see that bug 370173 is assigned to the right package/team?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 370173 in linux "Ubuntu 9.04 laptop overheat and shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370173
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: checking
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: I'm not involved in the bug itself - just a question related to it
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: they were wondering why it says
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: didn't even knew that team
<MTecknology> "is not in Ubuntu" in the title bar
<BUGabundo> better ask ogasawara
<BUGabundo> let me check the reporter
<BUGabundo> he has a lot of karma for someone so new
<BUGabundo> at LP
<BUGabundo> grr miss read
<BUGabundo> eheh
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: do you use transmission?
<BUGabundo> 2007 not 2009
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: from time to time
<BUGabundo> using vuze now
<kklimonda> vuze?
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: you think that's a lot of karma?
<BUGabundo> new azureus
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: since LP droped everyone, yes
<BUGabundo> he has around the same amount I do
<MTecknology> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mtecknology
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I saw it last time
<MTecknology> :P
<BUGabundo> I have no idea how you kept so much
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I had that before LP dropped it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<MTecknology> well... I had over 70,000 before the drop
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I rememer
<BUGabundo> we talked about it, when I applied for membership
<MTecknology> oh ya
<MTecknology> It's the blueprints that dropped my score so much - I'm happy it did though - it felt wrong for me to have that much
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: how much karma did you have?
<BUGabundo> 21k
<BUGabundo> it was growing at 1k per 2 days
<BUGabundo> it was going crazu
<BUGabundo> *crazy
<BUGabundo> from 9k to 21k in just 3 weeks
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> I single bug comment added 400 karma poins
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> now its stuck
<BUGabundo> I guess it means im not filling all that many bugs
<BUGabundo> :)))
<MTecknology> I don't like bugs
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's time to do some package maintenance ;)
<MTecknology> there's so so many
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: bugs or packages? eheh
<kklimonda> heh, I think I've finished my odyssey with transmission 1.61 merge at last..
<MTecknology> The most I've been able to do recently aside from my code work is to assign things where they go
<kklimonda> now I need ack from core devs.. ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: some day i'lll have to learn how to properlly package
<BUGabundo> and update the packages I care
<BUGabundo> we are so being upstream on so manyyyyy
<kklimonda> I've prepared 8 debdiffs for transmission.. yawn..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: updating is easy
 * BUGabundo is going crazy with KDEPIM. kubuntu ninjas left for UDS and kmail can't *reply* to mailinglists .... :(((
<BUGabundo> what kind of email client doesn't reply !?!?!?!?
<MTecknology> You guys should help me finish some code for ubuntu-drupal I've been doing
<kklimonda> MTecknology: it's PHP, I still have nightmares where it's chasing me ;)
<MTecknology> kklimonda: I love PHP, and MySQL
<BUGabundo> I want to file the bug on kdepim
<BUGabundo> but can't find _anyone_ using karmic version
<kklimonda> MTecknology: well.. what can I say.. I prefer Python :)
 * BUGabundo prefers pillow talk
<MTecknology> people are using 9.10 already?
<MTecknology> are there any changes aside from unstable merges?
<kklimonda> some ubuntu specific bugs ;)
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: I'm just that crazy... I run pre alpha on baremetal
<MTecknology> baremetal?
<BUGabundo> on my main laptop
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: It'll be about another 2mo before I consider running it on my laptop - I only have one system
<MTecknology> and I'm in school
<MTecknology> and... I trim down my system a LOT - it's a smaller install than debian
<BUGabundo> so now I can't use my email client and have no sound
<BUGabundo> it aind that bad for A1
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: can you see the svn version here https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdepim/4:4.2.85-0ubuntu6 ?
<BUGabundo> upstream is requesting it
<BUGabundo> but I can't tell
<kklimonda> ope
<kklimonda> nope*
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> bad kubuntu ninjas
<nixternal> BUGabundo: that is KDE 4.3 Beta 1
<nixternal> it isn't an svn snapshot
<BUGabundo> not acording to upstream
<nixternal> that is beta 1, I am upstream
<nixternal> 4.2.85 == KDE 4.3 Beta 1
<BUGabundo> #kontact asked me for the proper version
<nixternal> 4.2.86 will be the next release, and it will be Beta 2
<nixternal> tell them 4.3 Beta 1
<BUGabundo> (11:35:53 PM) thiago_home: well, the revision number is the important thing
<MTecknology> kde - ewe
<MTecknology> kklimonda: ({)
<MTecknology> kklimonda: sorry, meant to be in bitlbee
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-23
 * BUGabundo thinks about abandoning kmail. every dev is either a sleep or busy with other stuff, to help me just check source 
<mrooney> BUGabundo: thunderbird doesn't cut it for you?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I love kmail its my fab mail client
<BUGabundo> but kde4 is to unstable
<bcurtiswx> <cough> gnome </cough>
<yuriy> BUGabundo: keep in mind you are on alpha packages of a beta
<BUGabundo> I use gnome too bcurtiswx
<BUGabundo> and a bunch of kde apps
<bcurtiswx> evolution?
<BUGabundo> if anything fails with that integrantion ill file bugs
<BUGabundo> evo is a great PIM
<BUGabundo> but poor email client
<bcurtiswx> haha
<BUGabundo> kmail is really good
<BUGabundo> believe me
<bcurtiswx> what makes one better than the other?
<bcurtiswx> it gives me my mail.. and send my mail out
<bcurtiswx> what else am i supposed to want?
<BUGabundo> ok, mine currently doesn't allow me to send mail out for some folder, some +1 on evo LOL
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: it's the experience I guess
<bcurtiswx> can't disagree i guess
<kwall> moin
<kwall> Is there a package against which Ubuntu web site bugs can be filed? See, for example,  bug  377667.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377667 in ubuntu "Ubuntu sites need multiple registrations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377667
<pperera> can anyone point me in the right direction for troubleshooting system speaker 'beeps'
<kwall> pperera: what's the trouble, exactly?
<pperera> was just doing some coding on my laptop and for some reason on a periodic basis the speakers sounding out 3 tones
<pperera> trying to find some troubleshooting documentation that might describe what they mean
<kwall> battery going dead?
<pperera> currently on AC
<pperera> and battery is 100%
<kwall> ionic bombardment is my stock explanation for non-deterministic behavior ;)
<kwall> Is the periodicity regular?
<pperera> yea ~ 25sec
<pperera> from the end of the 3rd tone to the start of the 1st in the next period
<kwall> Is the pcspkr module loaded and if so does it stop if you unload it?
<pperera> no unloading it doesnt help
<kwall> Suck. Nothing useful in the system log, I presume?
<pperera> nothing that i can determine
<jmarsden> pperera: Some systems beep when they are overheating... did your CPU fan just fail??
<YoBoY> hi
<kwall> moin YoBoY
<pperera> no fan is still spinning
<kwall> pperera: (SWAG) maybe bug 279187?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 279187 in usplash "regression: usplash causes system to beep aloud" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279187
<kwall> I'm just poking through Launchpad to see if other folks have reported similar probs
<pperera> yea same
<jmarsden> pperera: You could also try booting from a LiveCD and see if it still beeps... might determine if this is a software config issue or something lower level doing the beeping?
<YoBoY> it's caused by the nvidia driver?
<kwall> I'm sticking with my original diagnosis. Ionic bombardment.
<YoBoY> kwall: have you found the ubuntu website project on LP ?
<kwall> YoBoY: not yet
<YoBoY> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<YoBoY> perhaps...
<kwall> Wow, I'm blind.
<YoBoY> sure :)
<kwall> YoBoY: thanks
<YoBoY> you're welcome :)
<kwall> Just a metric buttload of bugs in LP.
<pperera> weird the beeping stopped
<askand> Can someone "read" backtraces and understand what happens here? http://pastebin.com/m372f5108
<kklimonda> askand: can you reproduce it?
<kklimonda> well, you probably can if you are running it under gdb
<askand> kklimonda: yep
<askand> kklimonda: well, it happens "randomly" so it is not really reproduce I guess
<kklimonda> heh..
<kklimonda> askand: what version?
<askand> kklimonda: 1.61-0ubuntu0~jaunty0 e.g the one from transmission PPA
<kklimonda> askand: also before you run it gdb set it:
<kklimonda> handle SIGPIPE nostop noprint nopass
<kklimonda> transmission ppa?
<kklimonda> do you have a link?
<askand> kklimonda: ok before I type "run"?
<kklimonda> yes
<askand> kklimonda: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ubuntu <ubuntu_release_name> main
<askand> kklimonda: I downloaded deluge in the meantime but I will try  handle SIGPIPE nostop noprint nopass later
<kklimonda> askand: Also, Could you use transmission from this ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/+archive/ppa ?
<kklimonda> askand: I'm working on merge of 1.61 to KK so testing it would be great.
<askand> kklimonda: ok I will use that instead
<askand> kklimonda: aptitude segfaults for me, that isn't very nice
<kklimonda> askand: well, it isn't :)
<askand> kklimonda: apt-get aswell '
<askand> hm
<kklimonda> askand: after you added my ppa? nice :)
<askand> kklimonda: yes, some kind of ubuntuvirus ;) I solved it by removing pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin so I will install transmission from your ppa now
<askand> kklimonda: its working fine so far, will have it running for a while to see if it's still there when I'm back
<kklimonda> askand: If you have a crash send me an email (kklimonda(at)syntaxhighlighted.com) or catch me here.
<askand1> kklimonda: After installing transmission from your PPA it didn't crash (I think) but it did freeze and became unresponsivie. I had to kill it. After I added your PPA, I can not install transmission-dbg
<kklimonda> askand1: When did it freeze? I guess I'll have to add -dbg package, it wasn't created by debian maintainer..
<askand1> kklimonda: while I was away, I'm not sure when
<kklimonda> Oh, so it froze by itself without your interaction? Weird..
<askand1> kklimonda: Yes, but I think it was checking a big file (10gb) when it happened
<askand1> checking it as in it had downloaded some of it and checked how much it had downloaded
<kklimonda> askand1: heh, It doesn't sound like it was my fault.. I'll prepare -dbg package later.
<askand1> kklimonda: no don't think so, the version I used earlier from the transmission PPA would have crashed if it was open for so long and that has not happened
<kklimonda> askand1: I've sent an updated package to PPA, It's building right now.
<kklimonda> askand1: There is new package - transmission-gtk-dbg which has all debug symbols ;)
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda askand1
<kklimonda> hey
<kklimonda> oh, ppa will support dbgsym automatic build "soon" ;)
<BUGabundo> YAY
<askand1> hey thanks kklimonda will try it
<william> hello buygs
<BUGabundo> hello will
<kklimonda> is dtchen around?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: nope
<BUGabundo> hasn't been "in" for 3 days
<BUGabundo> if you see him let me know
<BUGabundo> no audio around here
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: He went to UDS? :)
<BUGabundo> can't even get help upstream
<BUGabundo> yep
<overshard> I have a curious bug with alsa sound that I can reproduce. My USB dac/amp stopped working and now will only work when i sudo alsa force-reload and then play sound while super usered... noting works as normal user.
<burtle> my sound only works with browsing and with vlc?
<burtle> where is sans?
<BUGabundo> overshard: burtle: please redirect your effors to #ubuntu or #ubuntu-audio-help
<burtle> oops, I forget that Im not in ther
<BUGabundo> hey bcurtiswx-mini you are also on FiOS? is it nice too ?
<bcurtiswx-mini> BUGabundo: itw awesome really
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: nice, there is #ubuntu-audio-help? I've sent overshard here cause he'd love to report a bug ;)
<bcurtiswx-mini> its*
<BUGabundo> hello ogasawara
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: it won't help! just me there....
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: overshard all you can do for now it collect data for a bug, and have the audio team look at it *after* UDS
<BUGabundo> overshard: $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: yeah, i've hoped that dtchen is alive ;)
<BUGabundo> eehe
<BUGabundo> knock on wood
<bcurtiswx-mini> dan needs a secretary
<Ampelbein> bug 379786 . best. ever.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379786 in gcalctool "Calculator too good. " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379786
<BUGabundo> dan needs a crwon
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: LOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx-mini: so how does it handle? how much BW do you have?
<bcurtiswx-mini> BUGabundo: 5 down 2 up (really 600KBPS down 256KBPS UP)
<BUGabundo> what do you guys think of this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/80753?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 80753 in synaptic "Synaptic should be able to switch from non-root to root mode without losing state" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> been debating it all afternoon on identica
<BUGabundo> only 5 down??? that's not very good
<BUGabundo> wait.... a 2 yo bug and wishlist on synaptic?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it would be "easy" to implement now that we have a policykit
<bcurtiswx-mini> 5MBPS Down / 2MPBS UP isnt bad
<BUGabundo> someone get ready to mark it as wontfix
<BUGabundo> we will have appcenter for KK
<kklimonda> oh?
<BUGabundo> you mean mb/s not MiB/s
<BUGabundo> I'm on 3G and have 3.6mb/s so (your) FiOS is that lame
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: let me get the BP
<bcurtiswx-mini> lol
<bcurtiswx-mini> i dont have your money
<BUGabundo> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/software-library
<BUGabundo> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-app-center
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx-mini: I don't pay it!
<kklimonda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppCenter - is it it?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: maybe all 3
<bcurtiswx-mini> lol
<BUGabundo> so bcurtiswx-mini am I expected to think that FiOS _can_ be expensive?
<BUGabundo> I have no idea what kind of internet connetions the big USoA provides
<bcurtiswx-mini> anything with verizon is expensive BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> I read last year that a lot of users still use narrow band (<56k)
<bcurtiswx-mini> that because nobody can afford anything higher because their jobs don't pay them enough
<BUGabundo> how much does that cost you ?
<BUGabundo> I know that hggdh has FiOS but with a much higher BW than yours
<bcurtiswx-mini> 47.99
<bcurtiswx-mini> a month
<bcurtiswx-mini> 5down 2 up
<kklimonda> I'm paying $35 for 10/1
<bcurtiswx-mini> where at?
<kklimonda> a middle of nowhere known as Poland ;)
<bcurtiswx-mini> haha, maybe ill come live in poland
<hggdh> bcurtiswx-mini, my fios goes for about $150 (HDTV, internet, and home phone)
<bcurtiswx-mini> mines just internet
<bcurtiswx-mini> im renting right now in my life
<bcurtiswx-mini> graduate student
<BUGabundo> our current best offer is Vodafone with ADSL 24/1 uncap + VOIP + 3G (with 100MiBs per month) for 20€
<bcurtiswx-mini> and in american dollars that is?
<BUGabundo> lazy dude
<hggdh> about $35
<BUGabundo> 28US$
<BUGabundo> http://www.google.pt/search?q=20+euros+to+dollar&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<bcurtiswx-mini> haha, i didn't have firefox open
<franczena_> Hello
<franczena_> Is it possible to downgrade to Intrepid kernel?
<franczena_> from Jaunty
<BUGabundo> franc... humm went way
<BUGabundo> but for the record: downgrades are not supported
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-24
<Slick666> Hello all, I've opened up a bug a couple days ago and I was wondering if There is anything more I need to add before it can be triaged
<Slick666> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/379055
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379055 in evolution "Evolution Exchange Proxy miss-match with system" [Undecided,New]
<scream> I don't see the builds at
<scream> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/2707
<scream> for example
<Hobbsee> scream: they probably don't exist anymore
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Hobbsee> or never existed.  either way
<Hobbsee> no, they must have existed.  how strange.
<scream> I want to test and report bugs.
<Hobbsee> scream: I think those are on a cron-job, and dailies get deleted every friday, or something
<scream> Can you point me in the right direction. :)
<Hobbsee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ always points to the latest server installation
<Hobbsee> but, may not actually install
<Hobbsee> the other option is to install a fresh copy of jaunty and dist-upgrade, or to install alpha 1 of karmic,and upgrade from there
<JonCharge> So that is the desired iso for testing and reporting?
<Hobbsee> if it works, sure
<JonCharge> Are there specific things that need to be tested (perhaps another web page I need to read)?
<Hobbsee> the most sensible option is to use the latest alpha, and upgrade off that
<Hobbsee> seeing as that's actually been tested
<Hobbsee> or at least, bits of it have
<Hobbsee> which are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-1/
<Hobbsee> test anything and everything, i think
<JonCharge> bug 379879 does not look like a bug, seems already installed from the dmesg upload, double check me before I invalidate it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379879 in ubuntu "package ltrace failed to install or upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379879
<Hobbsee> JonCharge: i'd ask mvo about that - dpkg shouldn't throw up it's hands for random reasons like that
<JonCharge> Ok.
<micahg> I'm not sure about this: bug 374398
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374398 in firefox "Glitches around checkboxes in Firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374398
<micahg> Graphics card issue or compiz?
<micahg1> Hew: can you mark something triaged for me?
<Hew> micahg1: Depends what it is. If you are not in ubuntu-bugcontrol usually marking as confirmed is good enough.
<micahg1> bug 135066
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 135066 in thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't use Ubuntu icon theme" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135066
<micahg1> I thought the goal was to have stuff set as traiged that no longer needs attention unless someone will start working on it
<micahg1> are you in bug-control?
<Hew> Ideally yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status . Yes I am in bug-control. With this particular bug it is quite old, I would set it to incomplete and ask the reporter if they still consider this a bug with the latest release. Personally I don't consider that one a bug.
<micahg> it's a wishlist
<Hew> yes I know
<Hew> they seem to be suggesting to change all email program icons to envelopes
<Hew> just as firefox has the firefox logo, it seems appropriate that thunderbird has the thunderbird logo
<Hew> this is my opinion of the report
<Hobbsee> i doubt mozilla would let us even use a different logo, and distrubute it as 'thunderbird'
<Hew> Hobbsee: very true!
<micahg> it's not for the logo Hew, Hobbsee
<micahg> It's about the mail icons
 * Hobbsee waits for the bug to load
<micahg> the mail icons do not have the TB logo
<micahg> but there are themes available
<micahg> this user just thinks that an ubuntu icon theme should be an option
<Hew> ah ok, my mistake
<micahg> which seems like more of an integration request
<Hobbsee> again, i doubt mozilla would allow us that in our stock theme.  However, i think other themes do have a more fitting icon
<Hobbsee> maybe i'm reading the bug wrong
<micahg> but we could offer a package that would change the theme to an ubuntu icon theme
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> the question would hten be if it's worth it, or if it's more worthwhile to fix higher user effecting bugs
<Hobbsee> i think
<micahg> of course
<micahg> but that's up to whoever wants to do it
<micahg> that's why I think wishlist->triaged makes sense
 * Hobbsee would be willing to hedge a bet that no one ever will, by the time they have to make the package, then get it thru REVU and into the archive, but whatever ;)
<Hobbsee> for anyone who *is* wanting the icon to be different, i'd expect them to hack in and change the icon, tbh
<micahg> Hobbsee: you're probably right, but it's not up to bug control whether an issue is taken care of or not, just to make sure there is enough info
<Hobbsee> micahg: oh right.  so this is a hint for a developer to come and close it?
<micahg> lol
<Hobbsee> i can smack it down if you like
<micahg> I'd rather just have it mark triaged
<Hobbsee> but i think bugsquad can judge feasibility of things, ifthey're able to
<Hobbsee> (iirc)
<micahg> under won't fix, it says: controversial, not targeted for this version, feature developer won't implement
<micahg> I don't think it falls into any of them
<Hobbsee> probably the latter on there
 * Hobbsee prods the bug
<micahg> it's not an unreasonable request to have an app blend in, is it?
<Hobbsee> this is a good question
<micahg> Requests are exactly that, they don't have to be fulfilled
<Hobbsee> Right, so this is then the debate of "do we leave bugtracker full of any and every request, or do we close stuff which we think won't get implemented, and have a saner bugtracker as a result"
<micahg> well, if it's set to wishlist, then the devleopers can decide what to implement
<micahg> they can sort by importance, can't they?
 * Hobbsee wore her developer hat to modify that bug, fwiw
<Hobbsee> i don't think I was initially clear on that, sorry
<Hobbsee> and even things like sorting by importance get difficult when there are more than a couple of hundred bugs on a package
<micahg> sorry Hobbsee, I don't see that as being a problem as they allow theming
<Hobbsee> oh, do they?
<micahg> I know, I'm trying to clear out the bug tracker for the old thunderbird package
<micahg> yes, mozilla, allows theming for FF and TB
<micahg> and I was suggesting it be a package for ubuntu purists
<micahg> not even the default
<Hobbsee> ah.  feel free to reopen it then
<Hobbsee> hrm, gnomefreak's not here.  He could answer as part of the mozilla team
<micahg> Yeah, I can check with him later
<micahg> I added it to my ask file
<xteejx> afternoon guys
<xteejx> tell me about sane
<xteejx> ubot4
<skullhacks> In how many chats am I?
<askand> What debug packages do I need to get debugsymbols to trace a segfault for firefox?
<xteejx> !search firefox
<ubot4> Found: ff3, ftp, firefox, kde firefox, autoscroll, fffc, thunderbird, ff@firefox, flash64bit, firefox-kde@kde firefox
<xteejx> askand, firefox-3.5-dbg
<yofel> askand: for ffx-3.5 beta use the package xteejx said, for the stable firefox (3.0) add the repository from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash and install firefox-3.0-dbgsym
<xteejx> !search qt4
<ubot4> Found: qt
<xteejx> !info qt
<ubot4> xteejx: Package qt does not exist in jaunty
<xteejx> !qt
<ubot4> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<BUGabundo> guud day
<askand> yofel: I still get (no debugging symbols found)
<askand> after installing firefox-3.0-dbgsym
<BUGabundo> askand: please pastebin a trace
<BUGabundo> from the lines where it lacks gdb
<BUGabundo> you can dpgk -S /path/to/that/lib
<BUGabundo> and install the proper debug libs
 * BUGabundo has more gdbsym libs then regular packages installed
<xteejx> lol i'm not surprised bugabundo
<xteejx> how is everyone today anyway?
<askand> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/m3c98986d
<BUGabundo> xteejx: going fine
<xteejx> BUGabundo, good good :)
<BUGabundo> askand: what's this? bt full'[K
<BUGabundo> This GDB was configured as  "i486-linux-gnu"...
<BUGabundo> very strange!!!
<BUGabundo> why do you have it set for 486?
<askand> BUGabundo: I have no idea :O but I wrote bt full
<BUGabundo> askand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses
<BUGabundo> apt-get install firefox-dbg
<BUGabundo> apt-get install libgtk2.0-0-dbg libnss3-0d-dbg libnspr4-0d-dbg libpango1.0-0-dbg libc6-dbg
<BUGabundo> askand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/  too
<askand> BUGabundo: Hm, i've got no libnss3-0d-dbg
<BUGabundo> and all the others
<BUGabundo> ?
<askand> I have the others but libnss is not in my repos
<BUGabundo> do you have te debug repo ?
<askand> yep
<BUGabundo> some need to be updated to the correct verions
<BUGabundo> the wiki is outdate
<BUGabundo> a good job for a new bug triager
<BUGabundo> isn't micahg around '
<micahg> BUGabundo: I'm here
<micahg> what's up?
<BUGabundo> another guy that never sleeps
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> micahg: wanna help update the mozillateam wiki page?
<micahg> It's 9:45AM in Chicago :)
<BUGabundo> its very outdated
<BUGabundo> Sun May 24 15:48:15 WEST 2009
<micahg> Yeah, I already was going to do some of that
<BUGabundo> great
<micahg> but mainly regarding flash
<BUGabundo>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/  and
<BUGabundo>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses
<BUGabundo> most debug libs and nss ave wrong version
<micahg> This is the latest updated mozilla page
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<BUGabundo> no sure we should go with JJ or KK
<BUGabundo> haa nice
<BUGabundo> time to bookmark it
<BUGabundo> all other should refer to that then
<micahg> but  the other ones need updates as well
<xteejx> !search update-notifier
<ubot4> None found
<xteejx> hmmmm
<xteejx> !update
<BUGabundo> ohh it's a poor page
<ubot4> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<micahg> xteejx: what are you looking for?
<BUGabundo> micahg: xteejx is looking to flood us
<xteejx> trying to debug why update-notifier never kicks in when there are updates
<xteejx> i dont flood :)
<BUGabundo> xteejx: that would be bug 332945
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 332945 in null "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<xteejx> BUGabundo, bug 126775 - problem since Feisty
 * BUGabundo loves the "null" project
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 126775 in update-notifier "Update Notifier does not work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126775
<BUGabundo> brb... need to go to a wind machine to update my GPS maps
<micahg> BUGabundo: I'll have to update it when asac is around, so maybe next week
<BUGabundo> why do you need him?
<BUGabundo> its just a case of looking for updated lib versions
<BUGabundo> and change the text
<micahg> well, I don't think that it's even necessary anymore
<micahg> I think apport might take care of it
<micahg> but I have to check
<BUGabundo> micahg: apport doesn't generate backtracks on call
<BUGabundo> just for crashes
<micahg> right
<micahg> but there's a whole section on crashes that might be able to be removed and replaced with a one line command
<micahg> askand: libnss3-1d-dbg in Jaunty
<askand> micahg: yes thanks, i have that installed but still get no debugging symbols found
<BUGabundo> micahg: I would agree ... using apport is a good solution!!!
<micahg> askand: is it a crash?
<BUGabundo> but *remember* apport is only for II and latter
<micahg> II?
<askand> micahg: yes
<BUGabundo> you still support GG
<BUGabundo> II = interpid
<micahg> no, we don't support GG
<micahg> HH on
<micahg> and apport is in HH
<micahg> askand: what Ubuntu version?
<askand> im on jaunty
 * BUGabundo starts to mess actively supported versions
<micahg> askand: sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport restart
<micahg> then crash firefox
<BUGabundo> that's one way
<micahg> :)
<BUGabundo> but how easy is it to crashe FF?
<BUGabundo> ohh nevermind! stupid Q
<xteejx> guys, is there a russian ubuntu irc room?
<micahg> #ubuntu-ru
<xteejx> micahg, just done /list , either theres no room or nno-one in it
<kklimonda> !ru
<ubot4> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kklimonda> so, channel exists..
<xteejx> i'm not russian, neither do i speak it lol
<xteejx> it wasn't in /list, just joined it anyway and its there no worries
<xteejx> :)
<xteejx> !date
<ubot4> Factoid 'date' not found
<BUGabundo> Sun May 24 20:18:34 WEST 2009
 * BUGabundo as usual, BUGabundo acts like a bot
<xteejx> wrong window :)
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> hey ogra
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: i reinstalled ubuntu on my computer.. how to I take the GPG key stored on launchpad and put it on my current computer?
<BUGabundo> you can't!
<bcurtiswx> oh boo
<BUGabundo> you should have made BACKUPS
<BUGabundo> never never delete your GPG private key
<micahg> Do you have a backup of your home directory?
<BUGabundo> without backups
<BUGabundo> now u need a new one
<bcurtiswx> micahg, yes :D
<BUGabundo> ohh then you are safe
<BUGabundo> uff
<micahg> restore the files in .gnupg
<bcurtiswx> but, in case.. wheres a good tutorial on creating a new one
<micahg> LP
<bcurtiswx> ok
<micahg> where your key is listed are the instructions for creating a new one
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: use seahorse!
<BUGabundo> its the easiest way with GUI
<BUGabundo> or the LP help via CLI for *fast*
<bcurtiswx> seems the ubuntu keyservers a little slow today
<bcurtiswx> you guys use jabber a lot?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: somewhat
<BUGabundo> depends on who I want to talk to
<bcurtiswx> its it the main Im client for Ubuntu members
<BUGabundo> but I have many conctacts there! I even use several MUC
<BUGabundo> Pidgin
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: ahah?? Ubuntu Members what?
<bcurtiswx> well launchpad has a jabber id section for my profile.. makes me think that to contact other launchpad people they use jabber a lot
<bcurtiswx> considering i've never heard of it until joining the ubuntu community
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> its just a contact... like email
<BUGabundo> surelly in the near future it will have µblog section
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
 * BUGabundo thinks of filing a wishbug
<bcurtiswx> haha
<BUGabundo> I really do
<BUGabundo> of course it will be closed won't fix, since we can add it to the profile page
<bcurtiswx> it seems jabber and its VV support is good with empathy
<BUGabundo> nice
<kklimonda> I can't get notifications to work with empathy :/
<BUGabundo> I think a recent update mess them up
<kklimonda> do you have a bug?
<BUGabundo> nope
<elena09> hello
<BUGabundo> elena09: hi. long time no see
<BUGabundo> what's you ?
<BUGabundo> *up?
<elena09> you fired me...
<BUGabundo> hey andresmujica
<andresmujica> hey Bugabundo!!! where are u?
<BUGabundo> on the sofa
<BUGabundo> at home
<elena09> dropbox doesn't start when I choose applications-Internet-Dropbox
<andresmujica> :)
<BUGabundo> elena09: new version? if so, $ dropbox status
<BUGabundo> and let me know
<BUGabundo> but this is WAY off topic for this room
<BUGabundo> pvt me please
<kklimonda> you people still use dropbox? is so yesterday ;}
<kklimonda> it's* ;)
<BUGabundo> don't want to get anyone angry at us
<kklimonda> :}
<kklimonda> hehe
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ehehe I use both DB and U1
<BUGabundo> and that is DropBox and UbuntuOne
<BUGabundo> in case you don't know that those acronims are :))
<andresmujica> which one is best for u?
<elena09> hmmmm it says "idle" but the icon of Dropbox doesn't appear anymore in the upper right
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I've moved all my files from DB to U1 (and now it doesn't work :D)
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: up until now DB by a lot
<BUGabundo> elena09: $ dropbox stop
<BUGabundo> and then
<BUGabundo> elena09: $ dropbox start
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: LOL
<elena09> I did it and it says "dropbox already running"
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: maybe when all the new features dobey (can't public) say there will be
<elena09> the icon is missing from the upper right
<BUGabundo> come out, it will be better, but until then DB is better
<elena09> ok
<BUGabundo> faster, share (that works), versoning, photo gallery, multi OS, mobile
<BUGabundo> elena09: $ dropbox stop
<elena09> Dropbox daemon stopped.
<elena09> ok it works now
<elena09> I started it again and it works. Thank you a lot.
<elena09> :)
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> glad I could help
<elena09> good night
 * BUGabundo being *everywhere* has its advantages lol
<xteejx> anyone have a RAID setup??
<xteejx> Ref bug 129012, need some help.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 129012 in debian-installer "when setting up RAID, the installer appears to stall at a blue screen for 10 minutes. Suggest "watch cat /proc/mdstat"" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129012
<xteejx> Bug 129012 - can someone have a look at this for me please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 129012 in debian-installer "when setting up RAID, the installer appears to stall at a blue screen for 10 minutes. Suggest "watch cat /proc/mdstat"" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129012
<Notch-1> hi all, please check this out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/loop-aes-source/+bug/342902
<Notch-1> this CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y new setting is a huge problem for somebody, are there any chances to get back to CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342902 in loop-aes-source "Build error: ‘struct bio’ has no member named ‘bi_hw_front_size’" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> does debian have an online bug submission form?
<bcurtiswx> i see things for e-mail submission
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: it has a reportbug terminal tool
<bcurtiswx> kklimonda: is that the main way I should push bugs upstream with debian?
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: that's the way I use.
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: beats writing email :)
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: and it beats the hell of our tools
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: why?
<kklimonda> well, true - we could use similar tool..
<BUGabundo> its that great
<BUGabundo> isn't it ?
<kklimonda> hmm, maybe i'll write something like that..
<bcurtiswx> apport is our "tool"
<BUGabundo> you have... its called LP
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: it uses browser
<bcurtiswx> so here in ubuntu i type reportbug ?
<kklimonda> reportbus i great because it's completely text based and fast..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: lp works on e-lynks!
<BUGabundo> I filed a bug once with it
<BUGabundo> FF wasn't opening
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> Geek points for me
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: if you want to report bug to debian you use reportbug, if to ubuntu use ubuntu-bug
<bcurtiswx> bcurtis@Weather:~$ reportbug
<bcurtiswx> *** ERROR: "Ubuntu" BTS is currently unsupported.
<micahg1> kklimonda: reportbug only works on a debian os
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: you have to add -B debian
<kklimonda> micahg: I've used reportbug few times so it works just fine.
<micahg> kklimonda: yeah, but don;t they get upset that you're reporting about a debian package based on the ubuntu version?
<micahg> maybe the debian version doesn't have the issue
<kklimonda> micahg: Well, I report only bugs that are present in debian (mostly packaging issues)
<BUGabundo> micahg: we have no idea what bcurtiswx is trying to repport
<kklimonda> micahg: sure - it doesn't make any sense to report bugs with ubuntu system to debian bts.
<bcurtiswx> haha, im pushing bug #351369 upstream
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 351369 in update-notifier "Preferences should allow for custom "check for updates" frequency" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351369
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: is debian the upstream project?
<bcurtiswx> yup
<BUGabundo> really?
<bcurtiswx> i looked in gnome.. nope
<bcurtiswx> googled it
<bcurtiswx> only thing came up was debian
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: nope - it's ubuntu
<BUGabundo> its upstream is resgitered  as a LP project
<BUGabundo> to MVO
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/351369/+choose-affected-product
<bcurtiswx> where can i find this _valuable_ information
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 351369 in update-notifier "Preferences should allow for custom "check for updates" frequency" [Wishlist,New]
<BUGabundo> so don't bother
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: apt-cache show update-notifier
<BUGabundo> mvo will be notified of the bug anyway
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: check Maintainer field and package version
<bcurtiswx> ahhh, ok
<bcurtiswx> much thanks all!
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: Ubuntu packages has Maintainer who use @ubuntu.com email and don't have Original-Maintainer:
<BUGabundo> who the heck wants to check hourly for updates?
<BUGabundo> its going to hammer the server for nothing
<BUGabundo> smells to me like wontfix
<BUGabundo> there was this little apt-cron to do that btw
<BUGabundo>  !package cron-apt
<ubot4> BUGabundo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo>  !info cron-apt
 * BUGabundo kicks the bot
<BUGabundo> !info cron-apt
<ubot4> BUGabundo: cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (jaunty), package size 24 kB, installed size 220 kB
<BUGabundo> nothing like a little kick
<bcurtiswx> did the space fool it ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: is it just me or there are no X drivers for virtualbox guest in repository?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: I'm closing it
<BUGabundo> ohhh I can't set it wontfix!
<BUGabundo> hggdh: can you ?
<kklimonda> :)
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: i think the idea was just to have a custom time for users to choose
 * BUGabundo needs to apply for bug control
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: there's already a tool for that
<bcurtiswx> i can set to wont fix
<bcurtiswx> whats the tool for that?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: I just commented on it
<bcurtiswx> i don't think thats what he was looking for though
<bcurtiswx> i think he wanted it to be built into the program update-notifier and its settings
<BUGabundo> its built into it, sort tha
<BUGabundo> once it gets updates, and freshens the DB cache
<BUGabundo> UN should fire up like usual
<BUGabundo> at least it did for me on older version
<BUGabundo> but with all this changes to UM who knows
<BUGabundo> then again... AppCenter
<BUGabundo> ohh how wonderful! an all new world of Bugs to be filled
<bcurtiswx> i don't think won't fix is the right way to go though.  I'm going to set it back as triaged
<BUGabundo> Invalid?
<bcurtiswx> no, its a valid wishlist bug.  I think at this point MVO should take over. if he sees it triaged hes going to act on it.. if we keep changing the status, hes going to ignore it longer
<BUGabundo> just got to catch him online and ask
<BUGabundo> but he hasn't been coming in for a while
<micahg> who is mvo?
<bcurtiswx> yup, i will do that too.  marking as triaged tho
<BUGabundo> hope everything is okay
<BUGabundo> micahg: Michael Vogh
<bcurtiswx> Michael Vogt (maintainer for update-notifier)
<micahg> ah ok, still learning who all the players are here
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: UM, synaptic, compiz, etc
<BUGabundo> micahg: eheh
<bcurtiswx> micahg: you will be for life :P
<BUGabundo> micahg: checking devs LP page helps
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: yeah. thx
<BUGabundo> you can see what bug mail they get and what packages they upload
 * micahg is pretty much sticking with Mozilla stuff for now
<bcurtiswx> hi ogasawara
<BUGabundo> hey ogasawara torkiano
<kklimonda> why are virtualbox additions closed source? :/
<torkiano> hello BUGabundo
<kklimonda> that's sad..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: OSE or Suns closed one?
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> what is it I should do?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: dunno - i've installed virtualbox-ose and chosed Install Guest Additions from menu..
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: nothing
<hggdh> ah, OK ;-)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: sorry to bother.. fixed
<micahg> Debian planet just posted about debian bug #530000
<ubot4> Debian bug 530000 in dbus "upgrading dbus and hal at the same time can break hal's init script" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/530000
<micahg> and that it takes them about 2 months for 10k bugs
<micahg> we do that many in less than a month
<micahg> so I"m wondering, when will LP bug # overtake Debian bug #s
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<yoasif> micahg: soon?
<yoasif> :)
<BUGabundo> yep we do
<BUGabundo> but micahg don't mistake LP bugs for Ubuntu bugs
<BUGabundo> there are _many_ other projs there too
<micahg> well, Ubuntu is at like 286k
<micahg> LP's at close to 380k
<BUGabundo> how do you know?
<BUGabundo> those specific for ubuntu I mean
<kklimonda> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<kklimonda> All bugs ever reported   	283883
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> that's weird, last week we only added 1500 bugs
<micahg> according to the newletter
<micahg> *newsletter
<BUGabundo> we are still lagging behing debian by a lot
<micahg> well, as the user base expands, so will the bug reports
<micahg> kklimonda: in 2 minutes, 20 bugs were reported :)
<micahg> All bugs ever reported       reported                 283903
<BUGabundo> damn... and none mine
<BUGabundo> I find this very strange
<BUGabundo> apport-crash                  15295
<BUGabundo> apport-bug                  7433
<BUGabundo> apport-package                  5375
<BUGabundo> needs-packaging                  1675
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 7433 in rsync "rsync: directory traversal in daemon mode" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7433
<BUGabundo> and what the heck is this arch cft-2.6.27                  1405 ?
<BUGabundo> wow dapper has more tagged bugs then JJ
<micahg> BUGabundo: why does that surprise you?
<micahg> dapper's been out for 3 years and JJ for 1 month
<BUGabundo> well some one said the other day tat most bugs was from apport crash and I had an hard time beliving it
<BUGabundo> but seems true
<BUGabundo> but those 1765 needs packaging is A LOT
<micahg> well, there are new software projects all the time and debian doesn't include all of them
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-24
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys Im not having any luck with diagnosing a major bug on my mom and dads machine. Everytime they get online with firefox or chromium the screen will randomly blank out and they have to hit the power button and start over. They can't browse much at all. They just asked me to put Jaunty back on. I really could use some help in diagnosing and fixing the issue. I really want them to keep Lucid cause its been so good on other machi
<LinuxGuy2009> Could someone take the time?
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: "Blank Out" Could use some specifying, for one..
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: Blank, black, empty.
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: no apps, no panels, nothing. No TTYs can be seen with CTRL+ALT and F keys
<LinuxGuy2009> Intel graphics on an IBM P4 system
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: Hmm, blank indeed :/
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: Does ctrl+alt+del reset it? does alt+sysreq+REISUB work?
<LinuxGuy2009> I don't even know where to start. I had the error message wrote down but my dad threw it away of course. I got an error message when booting Lubuntu I figured it would be pretty much the same.
<arand> Just seing if the kernel still responds
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: What is reisub?
<arand> !reisub
<ubot2> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: Ok ill try that right now. Have to get it to crash first. Might be a few minutes. Ill be back.
<arand> If that works, at least the kernel still responds, if not, well then you might at least be able to blame the kernel for crashing.
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I told my dad to jump on and try and get it to black out again so I can try the REISUB.
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: I apreciate you taking the time!
<arand> Note that I'm only able to give very loose, general hints on debugging, I know far too little about it, but maybe enough that you can at least get some material for a bug report...
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: That would help a lot Im sure.
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: Ok CTRL+ALT+Del made it reboot instantly. As soon as I did that I saw the purple ubuntu screen.
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: What to do from here.
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: Think it might be the kernel?
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: Right, so not specifically the kernel, I'm searching LP, and Bug #541492 for example might be something...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup (apport-crash) (Should KMS be blacklisted?) (affects: 40) (dups: 22) (heat: 360)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541492
<LinuxGuy2009> arand:Ok thanks
<micahg> arand: LinuxGuy2009: if you have an X or kernel bug, please file a new bug even if it looks that same and note the similar bug in your report
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: "It happens all the time now. Sometimes when I click a new link, sometimes when I open a new program or whatever. The screen doesn't get signal from the GPU anymore and complains." Sound pretty similar, right?
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: Yeah the i845 is the exact video chipset.
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: Yeah pretty much. They only browse online and dont run anything else to verify but yeah that sounds dead on what they have.
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: Looks like there is a driver in the PPA should I try that?
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: Might be worth a shot, make sure to read what people are saying about it though.
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: Ok cool
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes is full of "workarounds, I've no idea if any of them are relevant though..
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: Ok Ill take a look
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: I'd like to try downgrading the kernel to 2.6.31 how do I do that? Do I need to manually download a kernel package from like jaunty or karmic and install that and remove the others?
<LinuxGuy2009> That was one of the suggestions
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: that will probably break a lot of stuff
<LinuxGuy2009> micahg: Ok. How would I safely downgrade it? Is that a bad idea alltogether?
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: I would think it's a bad idea, why do you want to do it?
<LinuxGuy2009> micahg: Intel i845 lockups. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: I thought there's a boot flag to disable KMS
<LinuxGuy2009> Kernel downgrade to 2.6.31 is mentioned here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<LinuxGuy2009> micahg: Should I try that first?
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: oh, maybe in your case it's to enable KMS
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: the new intel driver doesn't help?
<LinuxGuy2009> micahg: I'm here asking what to do. Havent tried anything yet.
<LinuxGuy2009> micahg: What would you recomend I try first?
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: video driver would be my first thing to try, then, enable/disable KMS
<LinuxGuy2009> micahg: The driver in the PPA as mentioned?
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: yeah, new video drivers can sometimes help
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: just be familiar with the cli in case it fails
<LinuxGuy2009> micahg: Ok Ill do that right now and Ill be back. Yeah i am. Thanks.
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: From what people are saying in the bug, though, it seems that the "use vesa instead" seemed to be the working one... Although that will pretty much get you on crappy generic drivers, but stable, possibly. I would (after micahg's suggestions) look into the Brian Roger's experimental PPA, and as a fallback, and as a fallback try the donwgraded one from the x-retro PPA or set it as vesa (although those won't help towards diagnosing 
<LinuxGuy2009> The PPA for the driver is an old driver it turns out. Already has a newer one installed.
<LinuxGuy2009> So should I try the KMS workaround?
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: this has a later driver than Lucid: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<LinuxGuy2009> micahg: Ok Ill check that.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok the driver was way worse than the other. Couldnt even boot to a desktop. So i uninstalled it and put the official package back in. Now Im about to try out the KMS workaround. If it ends up worse do I just change the part that says modeset=1 back to modeset=0?
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: you can test by editing the boot line and not editing the file on the disk
<LinuxGuy2009> So here is the directions I see. What would I do for an i845 to test it?
<LinuxGuy2009> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<micahg> LinuxGuy2009: idk actually :(, maybe ask in #ubuntu-x if the wiki isn't clear or no one else can help
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: I recall there being a "nomodeset" for disabling it ...
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: "i945.modeset=0" /1 seems to be another way ...
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I did the KMS workaround and my dad is browsing away. Crossing my fingers.
<LinuxGuy2009> Well that didnt work unfortunately. I think they are kinda getting tired of Lucid. Might just have to put Jaunty back on for them again.
<LinuxGuy2009> Maybe by 10.04.1 point release it will be fixed.
<rww> ubottu: bug 569285
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569285 in empathy (Ubuntu) ""[person] has joined the room" when one joins an IRC channel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569285
<rww> I reported this about a month ago and can no longer reproduce it, and it isn't confirmed by an upstream report or someone else on LP. Should I mark it invalid?
<micahg> rww: yes, if you believe it's no longer an issue
<rww> micahg: alright. thanks :)
<anoteng> anybody here familiar with git-bisecting a kernel?
<mtx_init> Hey guys, Ive been having a problem for a white, have looked in the other channel a few times, but with no avail.  It seems only with Ubuntu, sometimes when I do a cold boot, everything is really laggy and jittery.  A reboot solves the problem.  any idea what it could be?
<anoteng> mtx_init, check dmesg or /var/log/messages when you're having problems, might give some clues..
<mtx_init> ok will do in the morning
<anoteng> and please file a bug report if this turns out to be a problem with ubuntu (ie. not broken hw or some config you changed)
<mtx_init> I will, I know it is Ubuntu specific, because it only happens with Ubuntu and has since 7.10.  Doesnt occur on FreeBSD, fedora, Arch or Window's
<mtx_init> thanks again.
<BUGabundo_remote> sleep check,clothes check,Monday start ohhhh
<qense> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors updated
<snadge> anyone else have c1e (new processor power saving feature) enabled?
<ddecator> thanks qense :)
<qense> :)
<qense> good morning vish
<vish> qense: hey :)
<ddecator> looks great qense
<ddecator> heya vish
<qense> ddecator: Thanks. I mailed it to you already, but if you think some things need to be changed to that page in order to make it fit in with the rest, please do, as long as the original message of the wiki page doesn't get distorted.
<ddecator> qense: sure thing. i can't think of anything atm that could be improved, but i'll keep that in mind. thanks :)
<qense> good
<vish> ddecator: o/
<vish> qense are all the mentors listed the latest or the old ones?
<qense> vish: The mentors that are currently listed at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors> are the ones that once said during the past cycle they would like to mentor. They all should be admins of <https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship>. However, since almost no one is actively mentoring we're reviewing the list and will probably be removing some of the people from the list.
<qense> The old list -- which is currently the same as the new -- can be found at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors.backup>.
<qense> Pedro will mail all students and mentors to see whether they still want to be mentored or mentor.
<qense> vish: The list on the main wiki page will mostly be maintained by the mentorship admins.
<ddecator> he already sent out one to the mentors
<vish> neat!
<qense> vish: The new approach is that the mentorship admins are going to assign students to mentors, because letting the mentors pick students didn't work.
<vish> hmm , the monitor display settings are part of gnome-settings-daemon or... ?
<ddecator> depends. nvidia has it's own program that handles display settings
<vish> ddecator: otherwise its g-s-t, right?
<vish> ddecator: bug is about a user wanting an option to set the default monitor in a mutlimonitor setup
<vish> multi-monitor*
<ddecator> possibly w/e package has the monitor preferences in it? not sure it that's g-s-t or not (if i try to use any of the gnome packages that handle display settings, i get a warning saying i need to use the nvidia app...)
<ddecator> s/it/if
 * BUGabundo_remote just figure he had the window scrolled up, and was wondering why this one was blinking
<vish> ddecator: well , reporters dont usually give the hardware info, do they .. ;p  we have to ask :s
<ddecator> vish: that's where apport comes in handy ;)
<ddecator> unless it's not against any package...
<vish> ddecator: yeah , they dont use that either ;) /me uses collect-it reply template! ;)
<ddecator> even apport-collect will add the info if there is a hook, but there needs to be a hook for it
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/566449
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 566449 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No Sound Through USB Headset (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<snadge> new to bug reporting, it seems lucid has introduced zero volume on usb headsets bug.. you can clearly see from the Card1.Amixer.values.txt attachment.. has its volume set to 0% .. and numerous me too posts, but this bug is still "undecided,incomplete"
<snadge> you can adjust the volume with alsamixer.. but the sound properties app has no effect.. this additional information is missing from this bug report.. i should just sign up and mention this? :P
<bbordwell> Sorry for cross channel posting, but since there are alot more users in here. Is anyone willing to help me upload my first package to a PPA? I am having trouble figuring it out
<persia> Unfortunately, this isn't a better target channel :)
<snadge> yeah they dont even talk about bugs in here ;)
<persia> snadge: What?  We're happy to talk about bugs.
<snadge> im joking i added additional information to the bug i posted earlier.. and im presuming that was the right thing to do :P
<persia> Generally, yes.
<aburch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete bugs without a response from submitter
<aburch> Didn't I read here a few days ago that changing bug status from Invalid to something else is no longer possible for regular users?
<persia> aburch: best test to confirm.  staging,launchpad.net is a safe place to do that (DB is overwritten regularly, no mail interface exists)
<aburch> Hmm, seems still possible.
<persia> Well then, if you read it before, the statement may not have been correct :)
<snadge> so why is the bug i mentioned earlier still incomplete?
<aburch> And one more of my packages no longer has an open bug in Ubuntu :)
<persia> snadge: Bug status only changes from manual action.  Either adjust the status to something more suitable yourself, or wait for someone else to examine the bug.
<snadge> i have the ability to confirm it? amazing
<snadge> oh and say that it effects me and subscribe to it.. cool ;)
<persia> snadge: Please feel free to look for other bugs you can confirm, or improve :)
<snadge> the alsa people are understandably not happy with the pulseaudio situation, and whats happening with gnome
<snadge> difficult to get support from them these days when you mention ubuntu
<persia> Which bit makes them unhappy?  Last I heard, lots of improvements were happening to ALSA to improve the pulse experience.
<snadge> one of the guys in the appears to be using gentoo and was dismayed when gnome completely yanked the volume control applet.. and replaced it with one which depends on pulseaudio ;)
<persia> I thought the old code was still available, if someone wanted to run it.
<snadge> it is, gentoo was just missing a buildflag in order to make that work
<snadge> if this bug is fixed, would an update to pulse be released if that fixed the issue? or not until next release
<persia> Depends on 1) the nature of the bug (see SRU guidelines), the impact of the bug (guidelines again), and the willingness of anyone to push it through the process.
<persia> !sru
<ubot2> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<persia> Anyone can drive the process, although there's no guarantees that anyone will be successful (sometimes even folks who are on the ubuntu-sru approval team get their planned SRUs rejected)
<ctimko> Anyone here able to help me with a Networking issue I am having
<ctimko> I am using jaunty
<micahg> !support | ctimko
<ubot2> ctimko: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ctimko> Thank you!
<micahg> ctimko: np
<crocket> Hello
<crocket> how can I file a bug against ubuntu 10.04 lucid kernel?
<pedro_> crimsun, use 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<stenten> crocket: 'ubuntu-bug linux'. Just make sure you check Launchpad first to make sure it's not a duplicate.
<pedro_> heh ;-)
<crocket> how do I "ubuntu-bug linux" when linux doesn't respond?
<davmor2> crocket: can you get into recovery mode?
<stenten> crocket: can you get to a virtual terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<crocket> stenten : the keyboard is dead, too
<stenten> actually listen to davmor2, I like his response better.
<crocket> Even under single mode, linux dies with KMS on.
<crocket> Until KMS turns on, everythin goes fine.
<stenten> crocket: Does it boot directly into a black screen or something?
<crocket> After I start booting until KMS turns on, everything is fine, but then KMS turns on and everything goes black and keyboard toggle LEDs don't work either.
<stenten> crocket: so if you enable "nomodeset" through GRUB, can you get to the desktop?
<crocket> I haven't tried Ctrl+Alt+F2, though.
<crocket> sure
<crocket> nomodeset makes everything fine.
<crocket> With nomodeset, it's better than ubuntu 9.10
<stenten> crocket: so enable nomodeset and then 'ubuntu-bug linux'.
<crocket> Somebody suggested me to connect to the seemingly dead linux via SSH
<crocket> Is it really good to do it when I'm not under a problem?
<stenten> SSH is a better choice if you can do it. But if nomodeset is the only way for you to file the bug in the first place, how else could you do it?
<crocket> stenten : SSH
<rlameiro> hi, i want to change some bugs, but i dont have permissions to triage them
<rlameiro> can anyone help me?
<rlameiro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/581786
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581786 in ardour (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Mute button not enabled by default in Ardour 2.8.6 Lucid AM64 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<crocket> Even after I add kernel ppa, 2.6.34 kernel doesn't appear
<crocket> Is it because I use amd64 version of ubuntu?
<arand> rlameiro: Generally what you do is state the requested change and why here, and if you're lucky someone from the bug team can change it for you if they agree.
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> so the problem is in mainstream (bug) i already added the mainstream project (ardour) and someone of the ubuntustudio team is working on a patch to send upstream and to debian also
<rlameiro> so the bug is triaged already
<rlameiro> and it is of big importance for ubuntu Studio, and maybe medium for ubuntu, since this is a "pro audio programm"
<arand> rlameiro: And the changes persia did 6min ago, are they incorrect?
<rlameiro> no
<rlameiro> i was talking with persia, he told me to come here
 * persia made them based on discussion with rlameiro 
<rlameiro> maybe i just did it :D
<rlameiro> he
<rlameiro> arand: how can i enter the bugs team?
<stenten> rlameiro: first join the Bug Squad (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad) and then you can join the Bug Control Team (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl).
<rlameiro> thanks stenten i was reading  the wiki already, shame on me i didnt read the topic
<stenten> no worries.
<stenten> crocket: Are you talking about the mainline kernel PPA?
<crocket> stenten : 2.6.34-rc7 and newer
<crocket> yes
<crocket> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<stenten> crocket: You have to download the three .debs and install them individually.
<crocket> I can't add them in repository and install via synaptic....
<stenten> crocket: no you cannot.
<crocket> stenten , do developers prevent it?
<stenten> crocket: Not sure. That's just how the site's set up. I just accept it; it's really easy to install still.
<stenten> crocket: you can get in touch with kernel folk at #ubuntu-kernel
<crocket> ok
<hggdh> rlameiro: I already approved you in, thank you for helping :-)
<rlameiro> hggdh: thanks me for aproving me :D
<hggdh> rlameiro: my pleasure
<rlameiro> happy to help :D
<stenten> just curious, does being a member of the bugsquad have any privileges/powers like bugcontrol does?
<nigelb> stenten: nope, but it tells us that you're trying to help
<nigelb> for example if you screw up 20 bugs in one day, we might take you for a spammer and report you to Launchpad admins
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahah
<nigelb> but if you're bug squad, we'll get in touch with you and try to explain what went wrong and how to do things right :)
<nigelb> BUGabundo_remote: anything you'd like to add? :)
<stenten> hah, excellent. thanks nigelb :)
<rlameiro> maybe also if you want to get into bugcontrol you need to be on bugsquad first?
<nigelb> thats's the simplest explanation to "Why you should join bug squad if you want to help" :)
<nigelb> rlameiro: not really, you need to showcase the triaging work you've done, you don't really *need* to be bugsquad member
<rlameiro> hum ok thanks nigelb
<nigelb> rlameiro: but, like I said, if you want to help, I'd recommend joining bug squad, so *we* know you're trying to help and we can correct if you go wrong :)
<rlameiro> nigelb: i just joined :D
<nigelb> awesome! thanks for helping out :)
<nigelb> I wish I had the time I had initially to help with bugs, at least now I get to help others who'd like to help with bugs :)
<scott-work> hello all, i have applied (and emailed the list) for bugsquad membership :)
<nigelb> scott-work: one of the admisn should get around soon... hggdh ^
<scott-work> thank you nigelb
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> scott-work: give me 1 min
<rlameiro> hggdh: one more from the ubuntustudio team :D
<hggdh> scott-work: done. Welcome in, and thank you for helping
<hggdh> rlameiro: good
<scott-work> hggdh: thanks!
<ddecator> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> ddecator: I am here
<hggdh> (so far)
<ddecator> hggdh: just wondering if you remember why you pinged me on friday
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahah
<nigelb> ddecator: nice of you to wonder on monday :D
<ddecator> nigelb: just want to find out before i forget :p
<nigelb> lol
<ddecator> hggdh: i have to go get ready for class, but i'll be back on in a little bit before class, and then again later after class, so feel free to ping or pm me
<jbicha> JFo: thanks for mentioning apport-collect, I didn't know about that command
<JFo> jbicha, no problem :)
<jbicha> JFo: what do you mean by "automated message", what tool(s) do you use for bug triage?
<JFo> I'm running a script that processes the bugs
<JFo> so the comment has been automatically generated
<jbicha> what script?
<hggdh> ddecator: no, I do not remember any more...
<JFo> jbicha, it is a script in the kernel branch of the arsenal project
<jbicha> ok, I don't do much with the kernel, it scares me :-)
<vish> JFo: hi.. while testing bug 543485 , i noticed that the kernel .34 has *very* slow frame rates for video  , do i report it upstream , or wait for it to land in M ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 543485 in linux (Ubuntu) "gspca: ISOC data errors when using resolution of 640x480 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543485
<JFo> vish, probably a good idea to report upstream
<JFo> then if you encounter it in early tests of M to file a bug and let me know:)
<vish> k.. ;)
<JFo> so we can track both places
<JFo> thanks vish :)
<vish> np :)
<vish> JFo: what are all the info upstream expect for such bugs?  i can just use apport to collect info and all those upstream? [i recall you mentioning it in UDS that they dont like reporters very much ;p ]
<vish> s/all/add
<JFo> heh
<JFo> vish, I think it depends on the bug
<JFo> they may just want some sort of graphics testing for this one, but I couldn't say what exactly
<vish> i guess lsusb and lspci should be sufficient for this one?
<JFo> yeah, for now
<vish> JFo: neat thanks
<JFo> and then let me know what they ask for beyond that
<JFo> we can add it to a "reporting upstream" wiki page
<JFo> np
<PrototypeX29A> hi, got the ambitious to file every bug i encounter (yes, i am unemployed)
<PrototypeX29A> +idea
<Pici> heh
<PrototypeX29A> does "Incomplete" also mean "cannort reproduce"?
<PrototypeX29A> in launchpad
<charlie-tca> not necessarily
<Pici> It could, but usually it means that the triager has requested additional information and is waiting for the bug reporter to provide it.
<charlie-tca> Even if it can be reproduced, sometimes, you want more information from the reporter
<PrototypeX29A> yes, that was what i associated with it. Then I thought my bug was wrongly set to "incomplete" but it seems that it also can mean "cannot reproduce"
<PrototypeX29A> which is a little bit confusing for the reporter, because one does not know whether some specific information is missing or the maintainer just is clueless
<vish> PrototypeX29A: when a triager marks a bug as incomplete they *will* mention why , so not too confusing
<PrototypeX29A> vish: at least they should :)
<vish> PrototypeX29A: well if someone hasnt mentioned the reason , do mention it here , the tirager gets 10 lashes  ;)
<vish> triager*
 * vish hopes it aint me  , fingers crossed x
<Pici> Speaking of bugs, could someone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/459647 and see if the 'fix committed' status change was made improperly? I'd hate to see a bug not get fixed because someone randomly changed the status even though its not fixed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 459647 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Cannot change mouse cursor theme when compiz is enabled (affects: 81) (dups: 7) (heat: 490)" [Low,Fix committed]
<Pici> I think it was, but I don't want to change it back before asking.
<PrototypeX29A> vish: if this is the policy i will happily do the lashing myself
<vish> Pici: hmm , i dont see a commit upstream or anywhere
<PrototypeX29A> submitting a useless fix is a nice way to get a bug to be confirmed :)
<Pici> vish: Thanks.
<vish> np..
<anoteng> Anybody familiar with git-bisecting the ubuntu kernel? I fear I keep producing the same .debs over and over again. Anybody care to take a look at my commands and check if I'm doing something stupid? http://pastebin.com/Rfif04jx
<kamusin> bug 585079 , should be fine under mime-support?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585079 in ubuntu "missing mimetype for webm format (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585079
<micahg> anyone experiencing bug 575160
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 575160 in seamonkey (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "seamonkey 2.0 in Lucid crashes with 'RenderBadPicture' diagnostics (affects: 9) (dups: 3) (heat: 70)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575160
<JFo> vish, re: reporting a bug upstream, I have the following: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs
<JFo> check the section on reporting upstream
<JFo> let me know if there is anything broken as you proceed so I can fix it
<vish> JFo: awesome, thanks!
<JFo> my pleasure
<PrototypeX29A> who is to be whipped, when a bug stays on 'new' forever?
<PrototypeX29A> looks like i still have to find out how to use launchpad effectively
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: one can come here and ask for it to be reviewed if no one reviews it in a reasonable period of time
<PrototypeX29A> i just noticed that bugs may be 'Undecided' and 'New' on the Overview page, but are not if you click on the bug
<PrototypeX29A> i try to keep track which of my (reported) bugs need attention, but the overview page is confusing
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~your-id/+reportedbugs
<PrototypeX29A> this one is new for quite some time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/499889
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 499889 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Type name of new folder" does not have focus, when doing "save as" with descending ordering. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New]
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: you can sort by least recently changed
<PrototypeX29A> but there are a lot of bugs which just don't concern me
<micahg> if someone else can pick this up, I can't review right now
<micahg> hggdh: are you around to help?
<PrototypeX29A> don't get me wrong the bug just linked does not need imediate attention for my sake
<PrototypeX29A> i am just curious about the processes, as i intend to do some more reports in the next time
<ddecator> looks like it just needs to be sent or linked upstream
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: well, we're limited on human resources and people have certain packages they try to look after, so it's very possible bugs will slip through the cracks, if you have a bug that has gone unnoticed, you can come in here and ask about it
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: or move it along yourself if you like: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<PrototypeX29A> i will have a look at it
<PrototypeX29A> and i think this one should be closed as the upstream fix seem to have found his way into the standard kernel https://bugs.launchpad.net/~preineke
<PrototypeX29A> no wrong link
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fedora/+bug/496292
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 496292 in fedora (and 1 other project) "Kerneloops and disconnecting wlan (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<micromix> hey can someone just peak at this bug 579098
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579098 in gparted (Ubuntu) "umount partition issue (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579098
<micromix> i believe it should be wishlist
<hggdh> micahg: reading the backlog
<hggdh> oh hasty people...
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: no, it should not be closed, until we verify this does not happen on an Ubuntu kernel
<PrototypeX29A> it is the ubuntu kernel i was talking about
<hggdh> yes. Which one?
<PrototypeX29A> the latest one i get with karmic
<PrototypeX29A> 2.6.31-21-generic?
<PrototypeX29A> so for karmic the problem is solved, isn't it?
<PrototypeX29A> unless the other reporter still has a problem
<hggdh> Good. *Sounds* like it, but I would rather wait for more confimations -- if the hardware is not exactly the same, symptoms may mix
<hggdh> it is always a good idea, anyway, to add it the specific version when it works
<PrototypeX29A> i should state that i am using the exact same model as the other reporter
<hggdh> also a good idea. Can you please add both the kernel version and the make/model of the card in the bug?
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: just a note, kernel team prefers separate bugs even if everything looks the same
<PrototypeX29A> understandable :)
<PrototypeX29A> i have the model of the notebook at hand, but how do i get the 'card'?
<PrototypeX29A> something from lspci? 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: yes, lspci would help (even more if run as root)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-25
 * BUGabundo_remote says Hi... to the rain :[
<xelister> hi, the retty program seems to be missing?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/retty  is it only in i386 but not on amd64 ??
<xelister> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/retty
<xelister> wtf why just i386
<xelister> ok I see part of that tool is written in assembler, not compatible with 64 it seems
<xelister> hehe its a hack.. needs 386 assembler
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> sometimes i just don't get which the Bug invalidators for
<PrototypeX29A> ask for
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/156517
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 156517 in evolution (Ubuntu) "New mail doesn't filter anymore, restart doesn't work either" [Low,Invalid]
<PrototypeX29A> here reporter are just shut up because they don't know what is left to add
<PrototypeX29A> pedro_: you did it!
<PrototypeX29A> it is kind of frustrating reporting bugs which are getting closed with no real clue what is missing
<PrototypeX29A> even with being a software developer myself
<PrototypeX29A> how do i reopen a bug, just change status on 'new'?
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, pardon me?
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, which bug was closed by me ?
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/156517
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 156517 in evolution (Ubuntu) "New mail doesn't filter anymore, restart doesn't work either" [Low,New]
<PrototypeX29A> i could figure out what the missing piece of information was
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, please open a new one, that's a really old bug
<PrototypeX29A> could not
<PrototypeX29A> yes, but it is still the same symptoms
<PrototypeX29A> it never was fixed
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, as said, please open a new one that was closed 2 years ago, the code might change there in Evolution
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, also please test it with the Maverick version of Evolution, lot of things changed in that new branch and it's totally worth to give it a try with that
<PrototypeX29A> may i just copy and paste the problem description?
<PrototypeX29A> maverick?
<pedro_> provide a better one if you can actually...
<PrototypeX29A> i don't know how to write a better bug report
<PrototypeX29A> neither did the original poster
<PrototypeX29A> i guess
<pedro_> you might find the guide at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html useful for doing that
<PrototypeX29A> i think i have read that
<PrototypeX29A> without knowing what is the problem with the specific bug report, i cannot write a better one
<vish> PrototypeX29A: you should have read the bug and the comments as well ;)  pedro_ has asked "Can you tell us a few steps in order to trigger the bug? thanks."
<PrototypeX29A> yes
<vish> PrototypeX29A: there are no steps to reproduce hence is not easy to invistigate
<PrototypeX29A> but these few steps were already provided
<vish> investigate*
<PrototypeX29A> so bugs which are not reliably reproducable will be closed?
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, the steps were not provided and people started to comment random things on that report too
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, you're welcome to open the bug upstream at bugzilla.gnome.org if you don't have or don't know how to reproduce the issue though
<vish> PrototypeX29A: not really , the bug was experienced by only by a couple of users and then they didnt reply
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, the upstream developers might have a better clue on what's going on there.
<PrototypeX29A> vish: i guess because they didn't know what to reply
<PrototypeX29A> as the bug is hard to reproduce
<vish> PrototypeX29A: or they aernt affected anymore ;)
<vish> PrototypeX29A: anyways , opening a new bug is better than re-opening an age old bug
<PrototypeX29A> because they switched email clients
<PrototypeX29A> vish: i am just afraid reporting a lot of random data just to get closed too
<vish> PrototypeX29A: still no harm in reporting , new bugs cost you nothing ;p
<PrototypeX29A> launchpad still costs me a lot of energy
<PrototypeX29A> vish: it costs me a less more time than it costs you to set it to invalid
<PrototypeX29A> when i try to report it it just urges me to check whether it is already reported
<vish> PrototypeX29A: actually , a triager thinks a lot more , we spend more time trying to find ways to trigger the bug before closing.. we do really want to get the bugs fixed :)
<PrototypeX29A> i want to believe that :)
<PrototypeX29A> well i will open a new bug, even if there are already two bugs fitting my problem
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/585375
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585375 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Mail filters occasionally do not work (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<PrototypeX29A> if i had a deterministic way to reproduce it, i would tell you
<PrototypeX29A> after all i respect the work the triager does, but often the answers leave me with 'What am I supposed to do?' before i move on to antoher program
<vish> PrototypeX29A: since you are experiencing the bug could you also report it upstream?  i'v posted a comment with link how to do that
<PrototypeX29A> i give it a try
<vish> PrototypeX29A: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingEvolution  < this wiki will also be useful for debugging evolution bugs
<PrototypeX29A> error messages from evolution always are kind of meaningless
<PrototypeX29A> pedro_: i don't know how i do test with the maverick version
<PrototypeX29A> without installing maverick
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, i'm afraid that's the only easy way to do that...
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: virtualbox?
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: testdrive
<PrototypeX29A> i was afraid you would say that
<PrototypeX29A> as the bug only happens occasionally i would have to use maverick for a productive system, that is not what i am willing todo
<micahg> maybe hggdh has another idea?
<PrototypeX29A> pedro_: the idea is to see whether the bug already is fixed?
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, yes, evolution changed a lot during the 2.30 cycle, so would be worth to give it a try
<vish> PrototypeX29A: what you can also do is , create a new partition and install maverick on the partition , while you can have karmic preserved just in case you need to get back
<pedro_> you can set up a jhbuild environment for evolution as well, but that's a bit tricky
<PrototypeX29A> vish: i encounter enough bugs with the 'stable' version, i am not gonna go for something 'testing'
<PrototypeX29A> linux makes me very anxious
<vish> PrototypeX29A: well , you are sure missing out on all the fun ;p
<PrototypeX29A> i just want a stable system
<PrototypeX29A> without paying money :)
<PrototypeX29A> i once had unstable gentoo, that really was fun
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: OK, what can I do to help you?
<PrototypeX29A> i don't think you can
<hggdh> oh. I see.
<PrototypeX29A> i don't know why your name was dropped
<hggdh> pedro_: good morning, and could you renew my bugcontrol?
<micahg> hggdh: PrototypeX29A has an evolution bug that's occasional, so I thought of you :)
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: oh, BTW, I am running Evolution git, and I do not have problems with filters
<hggdh> micahg: yes. But it seems I cannot help him/her
<pedro_> hggdh, bom dia, yes one sec
<PrototypeX29A> i think a lot of people do not have the problem
<micahg> hggdh: is it possible to backport latest evo to Lucid?
<PrototypeX29A> i could name a lot of bugs, which most people don't seem to encounter
<PrototypeX29A> but i do, it is very annoying, sometimes i think i am insane
<vish> micahg: latest evo was too new a code and untested , hence wasnt used for lucid
<pedro_> hggdh, renewed
<bcurtiswx> pedro_, did you get my email back about -mentorship?
<hggdh> latest stable is 2.30, and there are at least 2 PPA offering it
<hggdh> micahg: ^
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, yes, thank you for answering ;-)
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: awesome, thx
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, i'm waiting for the other responses to send more info, so stay tune ;-))
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: so maybe use the latest stable and see if that helps?
<hggdh> Evo 2.31 would require additional backports -- libgdata and gtkhtml, at least
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: rgr that
<PrototypeX29A> micahg: latest stable as in Lynx?
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: no, evo in PPA
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: *also*
<PrototypeX29A> what is PPA?
<micahg> hggdh: is there a reliable maintainer PPA for it?
<micahg> !ppa | PrototypeX29A
<ubot2> PrototypeX29A: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<hggdh> I have not looked at it in details, micahg. But Maverick has 2.30 already
<hggdh> pedro_: muchas gracias
<Hamra> seeing that encryption ain't new around, can it really be no one else had a bug like this? bug 584067
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584067 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "setting up swap encryption from alternate CD uses unstable device nodes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584067
<Kangarooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/533478 can somebody help with making backtrace? what backtrace does? ive did what is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace and nothing was done while doing backtrace in programm
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533478 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Deleting file and holding enter opens file witch isnt selected. Witch is to the right from deleted file. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Kangarooo> i did exacly what is writen in section Generation exept first step couse i had gdb already installed
<Kangarooo> em i mean second i didnt do but also first i didnt do
<hggdh> Hamra: devices that get reassigned continuously on boot are not common
<Hamra> ahh... i see
<hggdh> Hamra: it would be good, also, to have the dmesg showing device allocation
<hggdh> Hamra: actually, please run 'ubuntu-bug -p linux 584067'
<hggdh> this will collect a lot of data that may help in pinpoint the issue
<stenten> hggdh: Do you mind if I ask what the -p flag does in ubuntu-bug? It's not in the man page.
<stenten> (I'm assuming it apport-collects the "linux" info even though the bug isn't filed against the kernel?)
<BlackZ> stenten: I think it indicates the package
<hggdh> stenten: it tells ubuntu-bug to collect data for the package specified in the parameter (-p linux)
<stenten> ok thank you.
<BlackZ> hggdh: but it's deprecated
<hggdh> BlackZ: is it?
<BlackZ> hggdh: Warning: The options -p/-P are deprecated, please do not use them.  See /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug --help
<BlackZ> hggdh: I think 'ubuntu-bug linux 584067' would be enough
<BlackZ> (but I'm not sure)
<hggdh> BlackZ: I cannot see this warning anywhere. But yes, you do not need to -p (or --package)
<BlackZ> hggdh: try 'ubuntu-bug -p linux' and you will see it
<micahg> I thought -p was for apport-collect when the bug was not tasked to that package
<BlackZ> micahg: nope, it indicates the package
<hggdh> weird.
<hggdh> time to dig in the source
<BlackZ> heh
<micahg> BlackZ: or tasked to multiple packages I guess, if it just has one task, it will just DTRT
<hggdh> mostly cuz --help does not say anything
<Kangarooo> is there a command that shows all installed packages by date?
<Kangarooo> witch i installed thrue terminal with aptitude
<BlackZ> Kangarooo: I'd use dpkg -l
<BlackZ> for filter them, I'm not sure if it can be possible (?)
<Kangarooo> BlackZ: i have programm in Applications->settings called 3d acceleration i want to remove it
<BlackZ> Kangarooo: maybe they're the driver for your video card, however the support is in #ubuntu
<Kangarooo> its not opening since i put another videocard and installed restricted nvidia driver and i think maybe that programm is cousing all screen to respond slow
<xelister> hggdh: want to dig into horryfiing sources? ;) find out why "retty" application is packaged only for 32 bit mode (from sources) =)
<BlackZ> s/driver/driver panel settings
<hggdh> xelister: without looking I would say because it FTBFS on amd64 ;-)
<ddecator> hggdh: will you be on to talk to kermiac and myself at 1300 UTC on Thursday?
<hggdh> ddecator: yes, I will
<ddecator> hggdh: alright, that's when we plan to both be on :)
<hggdh> ddecator: cool, thanks. It will be easy, all we need is a major change in apport
<hggdh> :-)
<ddecator> no big deal :p
<xelister> hggdh: sort of, but its more funny/horryfing. Took me  <1 minute to find out after getting http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/retty/retty_1.0.orig.tar.gz
<hggdh> xelister: so I guess you can propose a debdiff to correct it...
<hggdh> xelister: but keep in mind that "builds on amd64" is not the same as "works on amd64"
<Kangarooo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash what in there means ~i in aptitude search '~i' | fgrep -e '-dbg' ? i run this command and it doesnt give anything
<PrototypeX29A> does anybody know what attachments with the ending .eml are supposed to mean?
<PrototypeX29A> they seem to correlate with my bug, but i don't know how to test it
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: an RFC822 email message
<xelister> hggdh: no, I can't. look into the source for a lol =)
<xelister> probably noone cam
<xelister> can
<hggdh> xelister: heh. There you go...
<hggdh> xelister: but retty would be superceeded by byobu (or screen)
<xelister> yea but only retty is able to attach TTY to *LOST* processes (that lost tty, and where NOT started inside screen etc
<xelister> but.. look how the retty program does that..
<xelister> I looked at the source... and..
<xelister> oh my dear god.. WTF
<xelister> the language.... the way they "attach" it... the NX bit... the architectures.. OH DEAR GOD its so wrong on so many levels =)
<hggdh> :-) so... we are back on always running byobu. Or re-wrting retty (and I agree there *is* usage for it)
<hggdh> xelister: looked at the code. I very much doubt I would allow retty to be installed on machines I were to be a sysadmin
<xelister> yeap. it would not run on any modern system probably =)
<xelister> it would be nice if kernel would reimplenet simply real rettry instead of such hackery
<PrototypeX29A> what happens to a bug in say karmic, when it turns out that the problem is fixed upstream?
<ddecator> PrototypeX29A: wait for it to work its way downstream and hope it does fix the problem :)
<micahg> !sru | PrototypeX29A
<ubot2> PrototypeX29A: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<PrototypeX29A> ah thx
<PrototypeX29A> so if it is not considered a "high-impact bug" i am doomed
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: not necessarily. "high-impact" has many forms; also, you can always build your own (cherry-pick the upstream fix, and add it in)
<PrototypeX29A> sounds good
<hggdh> also, every so often I do build an Evo with an upstream fix (when upstream asks me to, usually)
<xelister> hggdh: I would guess, only clean way to do retty rewrite would be to make nesesary libc function / kernel syscall? to nativly/nicelly do retty'ing of a process, instead of this hackery attempted by current retty ;)
<PrototypeX29A> i found some bugs upstream which match my bug, but i am not sure wether everyone would agree that it is the same bug
<PrototypeX29A> so is it better to open a new bug upstream?
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: if in doubt, yes, a new bug is better
<PrototypeX29A> actually i am not in doubt, but someone may be :)
<PrototypeX29A> nobody is trusting my wisdom
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: OK. Give me your UBuntu bug, and some potential matches upstream
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/585375
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585375 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mail filters occasionally do not work (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,New]
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350323
<ubot2> Gnome bug 350323 in Mailer "Filter by "Mailing list contains" requires "@" symbol" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<PrototypeX29A> no this one is actually better: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346855
<ubot2> Gnome bug 346855 in Mailer "mail filtering in evolution is not perfect" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<PrototypeX29A> unconfirmed since 2006
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: with the first bug i really don't get the developer's relpy
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: sounds a match for gnome 346855
<ubot2> Gnome bug 346855 in Mailer "mail filtering in evolution is not perfect" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346855
<hggdh> so yes, you can use this one (and update the upstream bug for current version)
<PrototypeX29A> ok
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: fejj was stating that this field should be pre-filled, and not manually edited
 * hggdh does not remember how it is now... will have to check
<PrototypeX29A> this time i have problems reporting it upstream. I click on "Also affects project" in launchpad and get to a form which asks me for the name of the Project (there does not seem to be a relationship to gnome established before)
<PrototypeX29A> i then enter 'evolution' and i get the error: A fix for this bug has already been requested for Evolution
<PrototypeX29A> i must say, that i don't find LaunchPad easy to use
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: I see an upstream Evolution task there
<PrototypeX29A> where?
<hggdh> on bug 585375
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585375 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mail filters occasionally do not work (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585375
<PrototypeX29A> then i am using a wrong link
<hggdh> an upstream task had already been added, all you need to do is edit it (the small down triangle on its left) and add the link for the Gnome bug
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/585375
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585375 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mail filters occasionally do not work (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,New]
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: see the "(and 1 other project)"? This is the upstream Evo task
<PrototypeX29A> i am very confused now, i happen to get different views on this bug
<hggdh> ?
<PrototypeX29A> sometimes i see two projects, sometimes only one. I don't know
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: are you done editing the contacts page?
<PrototypeX29A> now i happen to see two entries on being 'Evolution' and one being 'evolution (Ubuntu)', opening the first one i can enter a remote watch URL. Is that meant to get the upstream link?
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: this is indeed weird, given that -- for this bug -- I always see the two projects/tasks
<PrototypeX29A> i don't know. I have just provided an upsteam link for another evolution bug, it was completely without any obstacles
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: you are correct. The "Evolution(Ubuntu)" is our task (local to Ubuntu), and "Evolution" is the upstream one
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: most probably because this other bug did not yet have an upstream task opened for it
<PrototypeX29A> so i just select URL at Remote Watch and enter the URL of the gnome-bug?
<hggdh> correct
<PrototypeX29A> i still am confused, but it should be done
<hggdh> and then -- to be complete -- you go to the upstream bug and update it with the Ubuntu bug link, and also update the versions affected
<PrototypeX29A> ok
<hggdh> checking
<PrototypeX29A> what do you mean with versions affected?
<PrototypeX29A> that is an entry in the upstream tracker?
<hggdh> it is, but I am not sure you would have access. I will do it
<PrototypeX29A> it seems that i do not
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: done. Please refresh, and look at the right side, near the top. It is now set as Evo 2.28.x. At the bottom you can see it again, together with the Gnome version
<hggdh> which I also updated
<PrototypeX29A> is 2.28 the same as 2.8?
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: no, it is not. 2.8 is obsolete...
<PrototypeX29A> you just changed to version to 2.8.x
<hggdh> ARGHHH!
<PrototypeX29A> good, i thought this whole bugtracking thing was only driving me insane
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: corrected. Thank you :-)
<PrototypeX29A> good thanks
<PrototypeX29A> i'll leave for a bottle of mate, cu
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: tahnk you for the patience
<PrototypeX29A> i intend to get my bug score much higher
<bcurtiswx> PrototypeX29A: it's not a competition, tho
<PrototypeX29A> as soon as i have 30 open bugs, i can prove that linux is buggy :)
<PrototypeX29A> bcurtiswx: it motivates :)
<PrototypeX29A> if i loose and end up with a working system it is a nice solace
<PrototypeX29A> lose
<skybon> hi all
<skybon> why can't I while being a member of BugSquad triage bugs?
<hggdh> skybon: I am not sure I follow you
<skybon> ?
<hggdh> skybon: and, BTW, welcome ;-)
<skybon> thanks
<hggdh> skybon: "why can't I while being a member of Bugsquad triage bugs?" <- what do you mean?
<skybon> I can't set the status of a bug to triaged despite my membership in BugSquad
<skybon> as well as Won't Fix
<skybon> idk why, maybe a bug?
<hggdh> skybon: indeed. These stati require bug-control membership (given they have been abused again and again)
<skybon> ermmm well, ok
<hggdh> so -- while you acquire experience to apply to bug-control, please ask here for Importance and status change to Triaged
<hggdh> and we will be more than happy to do it
<skybon> ok, I get it
<skybon> thanks again :)
<hggdh> for wontfix... a bit more complex, unless you are an upstream developer for the package
<hggdh> or, of course, a maintainer for the specific Ubuntu package
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, i was editing that yesterday,  the wiki says i'm still doing that?
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: i got the e-mail about changes.. looked and didn't see me on there... thought i was supposed to be
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: but in case im not, wanted to verify
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Contacts/List ? feel free to add yourself there ;-)
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, i just moved that from Contacts to Contacts/List and update the list to include that in the Adopt a package one
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: Ah ok, thx :D
<pedro_> you're welcome ;-)
<bilalakhtar> Hi triagers! Whatis the number of bugs one should try to triage before joining bugcontrol?
<hggdh> bilalakhtar: it is not really a question of number of bugs, but rather of quality of work
<bilalakhtar> hggdh: ok
<hggdh> bilalakhtar: usually a month to 2 months of consistent triage is enough
<bilalakhtar> hggdh: ok
<bilalakhtar> om26er: Hi there! I have recently commented (again) on your bug, see that
<om26er> bilalakhtar, the recent upload to totem only contained the patch to avoid it from crashing on start
<om26er> a bug should be converted from regression-potential to regression-release what if a bug was found after the release and is a regression?
<hggdh> om26er: correct
<bilalakhtar> om26er: so this is a bug in totem. fine
<om26er> bug 573845
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573845 in telepathy-gabble (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gtalk video calls wont broadcast my video (works in debian) (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 40)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573845
<om26er> hggdh, the tag would be 'regression' ?
<bilalakhtar> how do I remove a bug "affects <blah blah>" link
<hggdh> you don't... but you can set it INVALID (and explain why)
<hggdh> I mean -- if this is a task. If it is just an upstream link, delete it
<bilalakhtar> om26er: BTW, how are you using maverick? where did you get an experimental build?
<om26er> bilalakhtar, used update manager
<bilalakhtar> om26er: oh yeah
<hggdh> sudo do-release-upadte -d, or equivalent
<bilalakhtar> om26er: you are a real tester
<bilalakhtar> update-manager -d
<om26er> bilalakhtar, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html
<PrototypeX29A> re
<bilalakhtar> om26er: how much did you have to download to get maverick?
<om26er> bilalakhtar, 200mb here
<om26er> ~
<bilalakhtar> om26er: How much is it different from lucid?
<bilalakhtar> right now, barely any difference
<hggdh> om26er: regression-release
<om26er> hggdh, thanks done :)
<chilicuil> hi, I'm working on this bug #519787 someone has suggested me to merge it with the debian package, the bug was fixed in the 0.15.6 version but the last package in the debian repositories is the .15.9 version, should I merge against the .15.6 version or against the .15.9?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 519787 in mpd (Debian) (and 1 other project) "mpd: segfault when trying to play a m4a (AAC-LC) file (affects: 7) (heat: 38)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519787
<bilalakhtar> om26er: is maverick stable for you right now?
<mvo> om26er: btw, setting "release-upgrades" to "normal" (instead of lts) and update-manager -d should work now too
<mvo> (setting that in software-properties-gtk)
<om26er> bilalakhtar, not exactly disk usage sometimes becomes crazy
<hggdh> chilicuil: which version do we have on Lucid and Maverick?
<bilalakhtar> om26er: disk usage means maverick is using a lot of disk space?
<om26er> bilalakhtar, no, the disk activity, it makes me kill X every 1hour and we should be in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<chilicuil> hggdh, 0.15.4
<hggdh> chilicuil: on both Lucid and Maverick?
<chilicuil> yep, hggdh
<hggdh> OK. depending of which version will be synch-ed from Debian, you would add it there
<hggdh> (if not already in -- e.g., if we sync 0.15.9)
<hggdh> then you would propose a SRU for Lucid (and port the fix to 0.15.4)
<hggdh> bilalakhtar: Maverick is far from stable right now... so caveat emptor
<bilalakhtar> hggdh: I meant to ask is maverick stable enough to use? or it crashes like windoes?
<hggdh> bilalakhtar: it may, or may not, depending on what changes have been already done *and* on your hardware
<hggdh> bilalakhtar: for example, on the Lucid cycle I had 3 critical failures
<bilalakhtar> hggdh: Which ones?
<hggdh> xserver, disc recognition on boot, and the root FS failing completely
<bilalakhtar> hggdh: Ok, I hafta go. cya
<chilicuil> I found in MoM that it has been merged automatically ( https://merges.ubuntu.com/m/mpd/ ), so I think I should merge it manually against the 0.15.9 and then add the patch to the lucid one?, am I right?
<hggdh> chilicuil: sounds like a plan
<chilicuil> ok, hggdh, thx
<Kangarooo> i want to try to resolve problem/report a bug about video card driver. where should i post it? to what package? ubuntu:xorg ?
<PrototypeX29A> the driver should be part of the kernel i think
<Kangarooo> PrototypeX29A: problem is that i put geforce 5500 (its old) but when starting splash screen is in max quality also tty1-6 are high quality/resolution and windows are opening and closing fast on minimize/maximize but when i in System->hardware drivers put latest driver and restarted i get in glxgears even 5000fps but splash screen is in very bad resolution and available resolutions are less and max mhz are less and tty1-6 are in low resolution and minimiz
<Kangarooo> very long line.. was i cut somewhere? last word in that line was :"slow" and also not 5000fps but about 2500fps (yeah wow. i dont know how)
<stenten> Kangarooo: is it a bug with the open-source driver or nVidia's proprietary driver?
<charlie-tca> That is a know issue. nvidia and kms
<Kangarooo> i dont know. that what i want to know so i could write bug and that is fixed (or at least that this computer can be usable couse when activated hardware driver then minimize maximize and everything is sloooow)
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Working%20around%20bugs%20in%20the%20new%20kernel%20video%20architecture
<Kangarooo> stenten: so since i activated in hardware then its nvidia also here in nvidia i see the same driver version nr 173 http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot705.php
<stenten> charlie-tca: shouldn't KMS already be off because it's using nvidia-current, not nouveau?
<charlie-tca> no, it still makes the splash screen look like an old vga screen, and messes with the other stuff depending on the card
<charlie-tca> There are at least three bugs for it already
<charlie-tca> it is the nvidia hardware driver causing the ugly stuff
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: ive just made about 5 screenshots about what is possible with/without nvidia and fps rates with glx-gears i can post that all but to witch package? and should i do thrue web in LP or with ubuntu-bgug ?
<charlie-tca> Please don't. It is a known issue with bugs on file
<Kangarooo> ah ok. i thought maybe very interesting would be seeing 2500 fps
<Kangarooo> but will this be fixed or should i take olde card?
<skybon> someone from bug-control please mark bug #103791 as Triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 103791 in debian (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] pcsx2 (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 56)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103791
<charlie-tca> I don't know if/when this will be fixed.
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: here is the ugly splash screen bug - https://launchpad.net/bugs/552000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 552000 in xubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "xubuntu logo in plymouth splash screen looks like it has spider webs in it (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Medium,Triaged]
<charlie-tca> There are two more referenced in the release notes that I gave you
<Darxus> Can somebody unmark this as a duplicate?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/582564  I incorrectly marked it, and don't seem to have the ability to undo it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582564 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X keeps crashing in Lucid (dup-of: 584655)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584655 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed: Failed to submit batchbuffer: No space left on device (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kangarooo> Darxus: u cant un dublicate it?
<charlie-tca> Darxus: done. All you have to do is click on the little yellow circle with a pencil. that lets you erase the duplicate number
<skybon> someone please mark bug #103791 as triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 103791 in debian (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] pcsx2 (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 56)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103791
<Darxus> charlie-tca: Sweet, thanks.
<bcurtiswx> anyone know what an exit status 245 on dpkg means?
<bcurtiswx> reference bug #577122
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 577122 in empathy (Ubuntu) "can't remove empathy package (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577122
<Darxus> Since firefox and chrome are frequently crashing X, can you recommend a different browser in the ubuntu archives?  Ephiphany?
<Darxus> Yeah, that looks like the option.
<charlie-tca> On the chance of getting heavily bombed, I recommend 'midori'
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> did I miss the what's your favorite browser session?
<hggdh> guess you did, by a few :-)
<Hamra> guess i missed it too.... by what margin did internet explorer beat the rest? :P
 * bcurtiswx hugs opera
<charlie-tca> and then he runs away!
<skybon> someone please mark bugs #103791 and #113183 as triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 103791 in debian (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] pcsx2 (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 56)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103791
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 113183 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "[needs-packaging] QJoyPad (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113183
<LinuxGuy2009> I was here the other day about an Intel graphics chip that Lucid doesn't work well with and I read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes that I can switch this PC to VESA by copying and pasting to /etc/X11/xorg.conf I just looked for that file and it doesn't exist in that folder. Does this mean I need to create it?
<Hamra> yes. as of Hardy, ubuntu has been using a "bullet proof X", an X that can auto configure itself even if no xorg.conf exists
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok cool. Thank you.
<Hamra> but of course, having the file around helps setting the system better, and specifying exactly how we want X to act
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: Thanks very much i apreciate the advice.
<Hamra> you're welcome
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: I just saved the file and rebooted and it came up to a black screen right off the bat. Any ideas how I can resolve this?
<LinuxGuy2009> Suposed to fix 100% of this issue but not so far.
<Hamra> hmmm... seems like this xorg.conf file doesn't configure X properly, if you click CTRL+ALT+F1, do you get a console login?
<LinuxGuy2009> No
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh wait
<LinuxGuy2009> 1 sec
<wise_crypt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mountall/+bug/559582 << how to solve this ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 559582 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Upgrade from karmic to lucid failes with Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall (affects: 18) (dups: 1) (heat: 110)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: Nope, no console
<Hamra> ok, try rebooting into recovery option
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: How do I do that?
<Hamra> when the computer starts, do you see a grub menu with options of kernel choices?
<LinuxGuy2009> No do i need to press shift to get that first?
<LinuxGuy2009> or something like that?
<Hamra> after your motherboard logo disappears, you should either see the menu, or a blank screen for a few seconds. if blank screen, click ESC to get the grub menu
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> 1 sec (its in the other room)
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: Esc didnt bring anything up.
<Hamra> the system just went straight into booting?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra:  Appears that way.
<Hamra> do ALT+F1 or ALT+F2 do anything, while in this black screen now?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ill try
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: No nothing. I'm guessing Ill have to use the live CD to erase the xorg.conf and try another solution so my parents have a working machine without the display blacking out every 5 minutes. Jaunty runs fun on there machine.
<LinuxGuy2009> Strange
<Hamra> does their PC have same graphics controller? intel?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: It has an Intel i845
<Hamra> and you?
<LinuxGuy2009> Im on my custom built machine with nvidia 9800GTX+
<LinuxGuy2009> There PC is an IBM.
<Hamra> is jaunty still available on the intel machine? or was it removed during the installation of lucid?
<LinuxGuy2009> I did a clean lucid install. But I still have the Jaunty live CD to reinstall if I have to.
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: Do you think I should just reinstall Jaunty and just keep an eye on this bug and maybe retry it on there machine after its been fixed? Perhaps hopefully by 10.04.1.
<Hamra> it really is up to you, and if the problem is fixable. i was hoping if jaunty was still installed, to see if it has a xorg.conf file and copy it
<Darxus> (WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "glx" / (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: Not sure Ive never really messed with xorg and al that. Never had to till now.
<Darxus> This is frustrating.
<LinuxGuy2009> I guess Ill just reinstall Jaunty.
<Hamra> i have a nvidia geforce 8500 here, and it sure is hell to configure everytime. i've been copying and using same xorg.conf for 2 years now...
<Darxus> LinuxGuy2009: I should probably try that.
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: Really?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: Was 8500 an odd model or something?
<Hamra> not really, but the constant changing of how ubuntu deals with nvidia is frustrating. from nv, to defaulting on VESA one time, and now nouveau in lucid
<Darxus> Yeah ubuntu really has gotten pretty magical about video card configuration in recent years.
<Darxus> I'm *very* happy with how ubuntu currently handles nvidia.
<LinuxGuy2009> Darxus: Yeah me too. My 9800GTX+ works great
<Darxus> The transition from no magic to magic was a bit rough.  But since then it's been great.
<Darxus> Conflicts with the third party magic.
<LinuxGuy2009> Well I guess Jaunty is going back on and Ill wait for 10.04.1 and hope this Intel graphics issue is fixed.
<LinuxGuy2009> Hamra: Thank You!
<Darxus> LinuxGuy2009: Oh, you have an intel issue too?
<LinuxGuy2009> Darxus: Yeah you too?
<Darxus> That's what's currently driving me mad.  Damn thing keeps hanging.
<LinuxGuy2009> Darxus: Black screen like every 5 minutes?
<Darxus> No, mostly black with graphical... errors.
<Darxus> There are two relevant bugs open.
<LinuxGuy2009> Darxus: What model card do you have? My parents is a i845
<Darxus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<LinuxGuy2009> Darxus: Looks like the same card 845
<Darxus> LinuxGuy2009: Are you getting hangs, crashes, or occasional black screens?
<LinuxGuy2009> Darxus: Black screens
<Darxus> Hah.
<LinuxGuy2009> Darxus: Non recoverable it seems.
<Darxus> Ah, then it's probably the same as mine.
<Darxus> Let me get you a url...
<LinuxGuy2009> Cool
<LinuxGuy2009> Bug #541492 I have
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup (apport-crash) (Should KMS be blacklisted?) (affects: 41) (dups: 22) (heat: 368)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541492
<LinuxGuy2009> Pretty serious bug
<Darxus> Bug #582564
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582564 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X keeps crashing in Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582564
<Darxus> LinuxGuy2009: For me it seems to always been when I'm using a web browser, all three I've tried.
<Darxus> LinuxGuy2009: Looks like yours has much more useful info, thanks.
<LinuxGuy2009>  LinuxGuy2009: Yeah same here. Firefox and Chromium both we have tried. No other apps seem to do it.
<LinuxGuy2009>  LinuxGuy2009: Oh cool
<Darxus> The other one I tried was Epiphany.
<LinuxGuy2009>  LinuxGuy2009: I didnt try that one.
<LinuxGuy2009>  LinuxGuy2009: I wonder if opera does it
<Darxus> LinuxGuy2009: Did you try the backported package from gomyhr's ppa?
<LinuxGuy2009>  LinuxGuy2009: Backported what package?
<Darxus> Eh, read the beginning of the page of that bug you mentioned :P
<Darxus> "There is now a potential fix upstream. A driver package with the              backported fix is available in the PPA                                        https://launchpad.net/~gomyhr/+archive/standard
<Darxus> "
<Darxus> "...or fails in a completely new and exciting way."  Awesome.
<LinuxGuy2009>  LinuxGuy2009: hehe
<LinuxGuy2009> Darxus: I might have tried that the other day. I think that package is older than the current one.
<Darxus> (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 845G
<Darxus> LinuxGuy2009: Ah, bummer.
<LinuxGuy2009> Darxus: Im just throwing Jaunt back on it. Not even gonna try  Karmic again.
<LinuxGuy2009> Darxus: What do you plan to do?
<Darxus> LinuxGuy2009: Don't know yet.  Jaunty is tempting.
<Darxus> Still need to read up more on the current state of the problem.
<Darxus> Yeah, the version in the archives is newer.
<Darxus> Than the ppa.
<Darxus> LinuxGuy2009: Did you subscribe to the upstream bug?
<Darxus> Ugh, links seems to be failing to handle logins.
<Darxus> So this video card was blacklisted from acceleration in Jaunty and that's what kept it from crashing?
<maco> :((( i cant mark a bug as affecting debian
<maco> clicking "also affects project" tells me "debian" doesnt exist in lp (it does: http://launchpad.net/debian) and searching on their for debian says too many results
<micahg> maco: also affects distro
<maco> and clicking "also affects distro" and choosing debian from the dropdown then giving it the url to the debian bug, it yells at me about not including the optional (!!!) package name. and when i try "wnpp" as the package name, lp tells me no such thing exists. :(
<micahg> maco: what bug?
<maco> lp 113183  and bts 564503
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 113183 in debian (and 3 other projects) "[needs-packaging] QJoyPad (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113183
<maco> wait what
<maco> rawr this is confusing!
<dado55> can somebody help with ubuntu freezing on install?
<maco> so does that mean it worked the time i tried doing it through email but then decided it just wasnt going to update the web interface to reflect that?
<micahg> maco: it seems you got the affecting, just add the URL now
<micahg> maco: possibly by the time you got to the web interface, the email changes took effect
<micahg> maco: I see there's a bug comment 'affects debian'
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-26
<kklimonda> does anyone have idea how does evolution store labels? are they stored on the imap server for example?
<kklimonda> hmm, there is something..
<hggdh> kklimonda: they are most probably in the internal DBs Evo keeps
<kklimonda> hggdh: I can see them on server actually :)
<kklimonda> which is really great - I can probably make some procmail rules to start labeling all mails I get
<kklimonda> otherwise I'll go crazy
<Darxus> Can I just install the jaunty intel video drivers under lucid?
<kklimonda> no
<Darxus> Damn.
<Darxus> Thanks.
<Darxus> If I can't find a better solution to the intel video problem I'm going to have to install jaunty tomorrow.
<kklimonda> you can use https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-retro as it has a little older version than lucid
<kklimonda> 2.8.0
<Darxus> kklimonda: Thanks, but I believe the problem also exists in all of karmic.
<micahg> anyone having trouble with frode davidsen changing statuses?
<hggdh> not here, not right now, micahg
<micahg> hggdh: I have 1 FF bug that he keeps messing with
<hggdh> it's personal then...
<micahg> hggdh: he's a bug quandry: bug 513058
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 513058 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince does not print PDF to HP LaserJet 3380 (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513058
<micahg> *here
<micahg> we have at least 2 different issues in the bug but it's not apparent to the users
<micahg> hggdh: 2 users with kern.log files, 1 has a profile issue, 1 doesn't, both claiming the same issue
<hggdh> looking
<micahg> hggdh: my inclination is to have the apparmor person file a new bug against the package w/the profile and have the others be triaged separately
<hggdh> micahg: I agree. It's one issue per bug, one bug per issue, or we completely lose control
<micahg> hggdh: too late :)
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> and oss_test_lp is quite, er, well.
<hggdh> bah. schaffen
<micahg> wow, that has to be the longest manual response I"ve ever wrote
<arand> Would anyone mind (if they find it appropriate) to accept a lucid task for Bug #582035 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582035 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "User cancel of fsck gives: "fsck.ext4: Inode bitmap not loaded while setting block group checksum" (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582035
<arand> And importance to medium, maybe?
<micahg> arand: most of us can't set distro tasks
<micahg> arand: you can ask in #ubuntu-devel if it's SRUable and someone there can create a task for you, but it should get into Maverick first
<micahg> arand: so you'll either need a merge from debian for maverick or an ubuntu3 upload
<arand> micahg: Yea, I'm just waiting for the automatic sync, since the new release is in debian unstable, that should get pulled down right?
<micahg> arand: no, it's a merge as we have changes
<arand> micahg: Ah, hmm, so a merge request to be filed for that?
<micahg> arand: yes
<micahg> arand: it'll happen eventually
<micahg> arand: seems like keybuk has been doing the merges
<arand> micahg: Yes I figured, although I guessed it would be automatic, I'll just get the debdiff in order for the SRU for now then, and leave it hanging until the merge is done. (And request the merge)
<micahg> arand: you don't have to wait for the merge, you can add the debdiff as ubuntu3 and have it sponsored to maverick
<arand> micahg: Ok.. (experience otherwhere seemed to indicate that merging were preferred, but I guess I'll try)
<arand> Or rather, going  for the new release if it was available..
<micahg> arand: preferred, you can ask keybuk if he wants you to do it
<arand> micahg: ok
<micahg> arand: doing the merge is more critical in universe where there's no one dedicated to the package and I'm really OT here :)
<arand> micahg: Ah, that makes sense... (Yea, always seem to slip into -motu territory when I start asking here :)
<BUGabundo_remote> One more hole in the street,and I join Alice in Wonderland.Join us for tea!
<arunkumar413> hi
<arunkumar413> i'm having problem in connecting to net
<arunkumar413> seems that the network manager has a bug
<arunkumar413> there is a bug in the network manager
<arunkumar413> people cannot connect to internet uising huawei EC325 CDMA 1x wireless modem. I request you solve this problem immediately.
<baptistemm> arunkumar413, what means "I request you solve this problem immediately."
<baptistemm> do you talk the same way to anybody ?
<arunkumar413> baptistemm:i'm sorry if i'm rude
<arunkumar413> but for the last 4 hours i've been struggling to connect to internet in 10.4
<baptistemm> Open a bug is the right way if something doesn't work
<baptistemm> #ubuntu-bug is not a support channel for troubleshooting problem but to help triaging bugs opened in launchpad
<arunkumar413> k
<arunkumar413> sorry
<vish> arunkumar413: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager , might be helpful and there is channel  #nm  as well
<anoteng> Anybody here familiar with git-bisecting a ubuntu kernel? I fear I keep building the same packages over and over... Anybody care to take a look at my commands and see if I'm doing something stupid? http://pastebin.com/Rfif04jx
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<victorp> I guys, looking at ubuntu wiki at the moment. I am trying to figure out what is counted as a"Hugged" bug?
<victorp> that was suppose to be "Hi"
<charlie-tca> Normally, that means action taken to move the bug forward towards the triaged status
<victorp> ah, cool
 * David-T hugs some bugs.  bugs need loving too!
<kangarooo> hello. to what should i file bug that cpu all the time is 100% ?
<Pici> What procesing using the cpu?
<Pici> *process
<kangarooo> ah to thouse? actually there are 2. xfce4-volumed and xfce4-mixer-plugin
<kangarooo> both take 40-45%
<kangarooo> cpu is P4 2.66 ghz
<kangarooo> on this PC ive never cheched System monitor so it was allready since 10.04 came out.
<Pici> I'm not sure which, but I'd think it should be filed against the xfce4-volumed or xfce4-mixer package.
<kangarooo> ok ill post one bug about both and add ubuntu-bug info to this bug for both
<kangarooo> strange is that ive never even noticed any slownes.
<jossaq> Hi there I'm new here and I don't know how to start
<jossaq> any help
<kangarooo> jossaq: dont ask to ask just ask
<jossaq> kangaroo: I wanna triage but i dont know how
<\vish> jossaq: you can start by reading the Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<\vish> jossaq: any doubts , you can ask here , someone will answer
<kangarooo> jossaq: also check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport commands to post bug reports with needed info. also check in there section how to enable apport so on every crash apport automatilly makes bug report
<PrototypeX29A> re
<PrototypeX29A> is there any description of how sound with ubuntu should be working? i'd like to give a problem report which is more detailed than 'sound does not work'
<PrototypeX29A> but i hardly know the software involved
<bdmurray> pedro_: I'm going to discard the u-d-a e-mail regarding the bug day since it has an error in it.  Does that seem fair?
<pedro_> bdmurray, yup, that's ok for me , thanks!
<pedro_> kamusin, FYI ^
<bdmurray> kamusin: if you want to resend it let me know and so I can let it through
<kamusin> I sent a rectification few minutes ago bdmurray ..
<pedro_> kamusin, i think he means a new email with the right dates instead of the rectification you've sent
<kamusin> well ... I can resend again if is necessary , no problem.
<pedro_> that one still contains the title with the wrong ones
<bdmurray> I think it would look better if a whole new e-mail was sent to u-d-a as that likely has a wider readership and it'd reflect better on us.
<charlie-tca> Anyone else have chewit closing bugs for being more than a year old?
<nigelb> bdmurray: re: package removed mail
<nigelb> if you can write something that returns links to all bugs of that package, it would be nice I suppose
<nigelb> *all open bugs
<nigelb> or maybe we can have an html page listing all the open bugs against all pacakges that have been removed and which release it was removed
<kamusin> bdmurray, I have sent again bugday announce with the correct date
<bdmurray> nigelb: I do have the start of something but I'm also doing a 6 month rotation with the Launchpad Bugs team so it might be a bit before I look at it again.
<nigelb> bdmurray: I'll try to take a peek.  can you explain how I can get the lsit of removed packages?
<nigelb> you and bryce with lp for a rotation? looks like an awesome 6 months ;)
<micahg> bdmurray: who's taking over for you while you're rotating?
<bdmurray> nigelb: I haven't played with it in a bit but
<\vish> yay , bdmurray or bryce might fix bryce's bug ;p  Bug #279370   \o/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 279370 in malone "Method for splitting one bug report into two (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 32)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279370
<bdmurray> nigelb: something like:
<bdmurray> primary = launchpad.load('https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/ubuntu/+archive/primary')
<bdmurray> for i in primary.getPublishedSources(status="Deleted"): exists_in = [] if i.pocket == 'Release':
<\vish> PrototypeX29A: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems for sound problems
<anoteng> Anybody here familiar with git-bisecting a ubuntu kernel? I fear I keep building the same packages over and over... Anybody care to take a look at my commands and see if I'm doing anything stupid? http://pastebin.com/Rfif04jx
<nigelb> bdmurray: I'll try to poke at it some time over the weekend
<micahg> anoteng: #ubuntu-kernel would be a good place to ask
<anoteng> I've tried there too. Will try again..
<pedro_> QA Team meeting in ~10 minutes at #ubuntu-meeting
<thekorn> thanks for the reminder, pedro_
<xnox> I might join next hug day for epiphany =) love it
<xnox> will be my first hug-day ;-)
<hggdh> xnox: welcome!
<xnox> shall I just start now? =)
<hggdh> yes, you can :-)
<xnox> it is 27th somewhere isn't it?
<hggdh> yes, it is. But anytime is good
<PrototypeX29A> vish: the problem was a mixersetting which isn't shown in "Sound Preferences", but only in alsamixer
<PrototypeX29A> i don't know enough of ubuntus 'design' to say whether this is a bug or not
<vish> hggdh: the mentors admin will be mentoring or to assign mentors? [curious since we are looking for an asia tz admin]
<qense> vish: assigning students to mentors. They can be a mentor, but that's optional.
<vish> qense too^
<vish> qense: assigning i can help :)   , i'm not an expert mentor ;p
<vish> not an expert to* mentor
<qense> hggdh, pedro_, charlie-tca: How will we manage the mentor team admins, and is there a list we can add vish too?
<qense> vish: yay!
<qense> vish: your help is most certainly welcome
<vish> :)
<pedro_> qense, let's set up a list on the wiki and start email between us, if needed we can set up a lp team and create a ML list there but let's keep it simple for now ;-)
<qense> alright
<pedro_> yeah thanks vish for offering help ;-)
<vish> np ;)
<qense> pedro_: Do you think we should keep the mentors as admins for the mentorship team?
<charlie-tca> yay vish!
<qense> pedro_: We could say: it is allowed for mentors to take students on themselves, but please only do so when you have valid reasons to do so. ?
<pedro_> qense, mm, well since now we have the mentors admin team i don't see the value of giving rights to all the mentors there
<qense> pedro_: But how then can we make the distinction between students and mentors in the team?
<pedro_> qense, simple, mentors are on the bugcontrol team, students aren't
<qense> ok
<pedro_> and just leave the admin rights to the mentors admin team
<qense> ok
<pedro_> i'll do that later, now is time to have a late lunch ;-)
<qense> have a good lunch!
<pedro_> thanks!
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<PrototypeX29A> is it even worth it reporting a bug which occurred during upgrade, when i got the problem fixed?
<davmor2> PrototypeX29A: Yes even if it is just somewhere to post the work around for others
<PrototypeX29A> davmor2: problem is, that i don't really know what happened
<PrototypeX29A> i have no clue about how it should be, only that it got me confused
<PrototypeX29A> and sound stopped working :)
<davmor2> that may just of been alsa/pulse being removed for the new version to be installed
<PrototypeX29A> davmor2: i couldn't find out what role alsa and pulseaudio play in the sound system
<PrototypeX29A> i've been searching for a description of the ubuntu sound architecture, but i could not find
<PrototypeX29A> so with every problem i have, i don't know whether it is a bug or just me misunderstanding what i figured out how it should be
<xnox> PrototypeX29A, if you can, run virtual machine to reproduce upgrade =_
<xnox> PrototypeX29A, if you can, run virtual machine to reproduce upgrade =)
<PrototypeX29A> xnox: it does not help, i don't understand the problem space :)
<xnox> right
<PrototypeX29A> so i kind of gave up on this bug
<PrototypeX29A> but i just found another one to keep me busy
<xnox> Bug #572377
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572377 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "No contacts when using Myspace IM on Epiphany in 10.04... Where is the import for Myspace IM contacts on Epiphany? (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572377
<xnox> is a funny one
<xnox> Do you think bugreporter wanted to report a bug against Empathy instead of Epiphany?
<xnox> is it enough to get the bug from new -> invalid/incomplete/confirmed to mark it as done on the wiki page?
<xnox> nevermind got it =) by reading the page again
<charlie-tca> xnox: yes, and thanks for helping with those bugs
<xnox> it's funny that a couple of bugs are very special case ones, e.g. this Russian website / Spanish website / Swiss keyboard =)
<hggdh> xnox: you will be surprised on how many bugs come from i18n
<xnox> enough of bughugging for me for now =)
<Kim83> hi, i found a bug while upgrading to lucid, but it's not related to a specific package. it's a problem with the upgrade process itself. can somebody please tell me how to report it?
<Kim83> it set permissions for /bin/mount to 000, so it's kinda serious;)
<micahg> Kim83: update-manager would be the package then
<Kim83> isn't that just the gui?
 * micahg thought it handled everything
 * micahg goes and checks
<micahg> Kim83: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#When%20upgrading%20Ubuntu%20%28or%20derivatives%29
<Kim83> goes and reads
<Kim83> thanks
<micahg> Kim83: np
<Kim83> bye
<tawmas> Hi! I need some help to understand how to make progress with two bugs I reported. I think I provided the required information, but they were marked incomplete by an automated script.
<tawmas> They are bugs #578894 and #578909
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 578894 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot detect AC adapter status and battery charge status on Acer Aspire 4820TG (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 112)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578894
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 578909 in linux (Ubuntu) "acer_wmi blocks wlan rfkill status to disabled on Acer Aspire 4820TG (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578909
<micahg> JFo: ^^^
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/586092
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586092 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "0x00007fffe957d90b in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkcal.so.4 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> are we sending KDE bugs upstream this early in maverick?
<micahg> BUGabundo: AFAIK, it's the same policy as last cycle in that only critical or ubuntu specific KDE bugs are in LP and everything else is fwd upstream
<BUGabundo> well, I haven't keep uptodate with kde sync for two cycles :(
<BUGabundo> so I've lost track of what goes on :\
<BUGabundo> I used to upstream MANY bugs back theb
<BUGabundo> oh the nostalgy
<tawmas> sorry I got disconnected...
<deuxpi> micahg: it wasn't clear for me that kde bugs had to be handled this way (as a new bug triager)
<BUGabundo> humm I missed valgrind
 * tawmas goes to bed
<tawmas> bye everybody
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-27
<nigelb> micahg: poke
<micahg> nigelb: ow ;)
<nigelb> micahg: hehe, for the removed from distro bugs, I'm thinking of a page where we can show package name, where it was removed from and the list of bugs in that package
<nigelb> *removed from distro discusssion
<micahg> nigelb: I think a link to bugs is better than a list
<nigelb> that works too
<nigelb> the idea is to have a single place to refer to
<nigelb> I'll take a poke on it over the weekend, perhaps I should have an early alpha by monday
<micahg> nigelb: good idea, one place to find work to do :)
<nigelb> hehe :)
<micahg> nigelb: in a similar vein, I just made a post to the bugsquad list regarding the bug day and a lot of bugs we can clear out
<nigelb> micahg: um, you posted to bug control by mistake I guess instead of bug squad
<micahg> nigelb: I posted to both I thought
<nigelb> ah, cc :)
<stenten> ...does adding a duplicate to a bug really not add an additional "This bug affects me too"?
<micahg> stenten: what do you mean?
<ddecator> i don't believe it does
<stenten> micahg: the "This bug affects 1 person. Does this bug affect you?" part.
<stenten> right below the title.
<micahg> stenten: bug 343110
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 343110 in malone "UI: When the bug that affects you is a duplicate the master doesn't affect you (affects: 14) (dups: 5) (heat: 90)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343110
<stenten> micahg: thanks.
<zus> good evening everyone
<BUGabundo_remote> humm...the smell of metal breakdown!does tap water fix that? /o\
<arand> Could someone please change back Bug #553745  to "triaged" (someone random set it to comitted, erroneously if I've understood things correctly).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553745 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_event_loop_process_pending_events() (affects: 340) (dups: 59) (heat: 1862)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553745
<BUGabundo_remote> t
<joumetal> Is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=376925 correct upstream report for bug #563415 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 563415 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "Cacert.org Certificate Creation broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563415
<ubot2> Gnome bug 376925 in Backend:Mozilla "cacert.org root certificate inclusion" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<xelister> hi, is this a bug in iptables? or what
<xelister> $ iptables -A scan_chk -j REJECT --reject-with host-unreach -m random --average 10
<xelister> iptables v1.4.4: Couldn't load match `random':/lib/xtables/libipt_random.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xelister> in IP tables packaging.
<xelister> ah
<xelister> it should be:     -m statistic --mode random --probability 0.1    I think such example would be nice to put in manpage, since a lot of googled examples are in old format (confusing)https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptables/+bug/116257
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 116257 in iptables (Ubuntu) "Any chance for iptables random module? (dups: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<arand> Could someone please change back Bug #553745  to "triaged" (someone random set it to comitted, erroneously if I've understood things correctly).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553745 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_event_loop_process_pending_events() (affects: 340) (dups: 59) (heat: 1862)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553745
<ddecator> good morning
<kermiac> hey ddecator :)
<ddecator> hey mate
<ddecator> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> ddecator: good morning
<ddecator> hggdh: good morning to you as well
<hggdh> oh. kermiac is also around...
<kermiac> hi hggdh
<ddecator> yup
<hggdh> ok. let me grab a coffee. 1 Min
<kermiac> ok, sounds like a good plan :)
<ddecator> yah, i'm gonna have to make some soon..
<BUGabundo_remote> hey ddecator, kermiac, hggdh
<ddecator> morning BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> after lunch, actually
<ddecator> morning here :)
<hggdh> morning, BUGabundo_remote
<hggdh> OK
<kermiac> hey BUGabundo_remote :)
<hggdh> kermiac, ddecator: here's the tale
<hggdh> some time ago, I think during the Feisty cycle, I started writing an apport hook for evolution
<hggdh> simple thing, no major deal. Except I wanted to clean up the GDB traces
<hggdh> and *there* I had some issues
<hggdh> opened a bug on them, etc, etc, piti stated he would look at it in the future, etc, etc
<hggdh> but time passeth
<hggdh> and the bloody apport hook not only is not complete, but we still have stacktraces with private dta
<hggdh> so
<hggdh> given you are full of {energy, ideas, ideals, whatever}, and given that I am old and tired...
<hggdh> what about doing apport utilities for cleaning stacktraces?
<hggdh> kermiac, ddecator, this is the point where you both say YES!
 * hggdh awaits
<ddecator> yes!
<hggdh> hum. lower-case yes ;-)
<kermiac> haha... yes too
<ddecator> hggdh: mr. picky :p
<hggdh> hum. huuummm. Not even exclamation point at the end
<hggdh> THANK YOU BOTH
<kermiac> I'm just thinking of how to do it :)
<hggdh> I approached it in the wrong way when I started -- I made the *Evo* hook do the cleanup
<ddecator> so you want a general hook then?
<hggdh> yes, it should be an integral part of the apport utilities -- when apport starts, it should load the correct hook, so far so good
<hggdh> but when it *generates* a GDB BT, if should call a sanitiser utility, *as long as* the hook initialised it
<ddecator> ok..
<hggdh> My Evo hook is using REs to do the cleanup
<hggdh> and I will put it in a bzr under ~hggdh2/+junk/evo-hook
<ddecator> danke
<kermiac> ok
<hggdh> bitte
<hggdh> notice that for such a cleaner to work, the hook *must* give it variable names to look for, and etc, etc
<hggdh> for evo I poured thru some 300 BTs looking for them
<ddecator> the cleaning part shouldn't be too hard if private data tends to show up in certain ways (password:_____, etc), getting it to start at the right time will be tricky, at least for me haha, bug we can look into it :)
<ddecator> s/bug/but
<hggdh> ddecator: this is the bauty of regular expressions
<hggdh> (RE)
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> s/bauty/beauty/
<ddecator> ah, that's what RE stood for..
<hggdh> yes, very sorry
<ddecator> haha, no prob
<ddecator> hggdh: so is there a time frame for this, or "before maverick"?
<hggdh> hum. Not really, but the sooner the better
<kermiac> hggdh: does the hook you started have a list of some of these RE's? Just to avoid us doubling up where you have already started
<hggdh> (it has been in the back-oven since feisty, can wait a bit longer ;-)
<kermiac> then we can look for others
<ddecator> right. i won't have too much time to work on stuff for the next two weeks because of finals, but i'll definitely try to work on it and will have more time after school is done
<zus> good a of m everyone
<hggdh> kermiac: yes, my evo hook has the REs, and it is cleaning up IP addresses, FQDN, and variables
<ddecator> morning zus
<kermiac> ddecator: that's good timing for me too as I need to finish this indicator-applet hook first
<ddecator> kermiac: good deal :)
<zus> ddecator,  :)
<hggdh> morn zus
<kermiac> hey zus - sorry, I couldn't help it ;)
<ddecator> that will give us a chance to look into it a bit and then start working on it in a couple of weeks
<kermiac> yup, sounds like a good plan dray :)
<hggdh> marvelous. Excellent. Fantastic
 * hggdh runs out of praise, not used to
<kermiac> haha.. don't thank us yet hggdh ;)
<hggdh> oh. Yes, sorry. Rather wait and see ;-)
<zus> kermiac,  yeah its a play on my name...funny thing is i got an award with hey zeus written as my name when i was in grade school
<zus> so i am excited to be officially on the bug squad. - just have a few things to sort out here on my machine and i should be ready to go...
<ddecator> zus: good to hear :)
<kermiac> ok hggdh, can you pls ping us when you've uploaded the evo hook so we can look over what you've already done?
<kermiac> obviously there's no rush as we probably wont be able to start it for a cpl of weeks
<ddecator> yes please
<ddecator> i think i'll review this -control app this morning..
<hggdh> ddecator, kermiac: yes, I will do. I will also email both of you with an attachment -- a CSV file with all Evo bugs -- so that you can play and test
<ddecator> hggdh: perfect, thanks :)
<kermiac> thanks hggdh :)
<kermiac> hggdh: just to clariify - do you want this hook to only clear private data from evolution-related BT's?
<ddecator> i'm guessing all stacktraces?
<hggdh> kermiac: no, I would rather have a generic apport utility (function|class)
<hggdh> ddecator: yes indeed
<kermiac> ok, evolution was just an example. thanks :)
<ddecator> if we can pull this off, it will make triaging crashes a lot easier :)
<hggdh> kermiac: it all started with Evo
<hggdh> another point: apport bugs with sanitised stacktraces could be born public (instead of private)
<arand> Could someone please change back Bug #553745  to "triaged" (someone random set it to comitted, erroneously if I've understood things correctly).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553745 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_event_loop_process_pending_events() (affects: 340) (dups: 59) (heat: 1862)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553745
<kermiac> ok, so basically it *should* mostly be about finding out what RE's we need to sanitise
<ddecator> hggdh: except when it's a crash with a coredump i'm assuming
<ddecator> arand: it was a dev that set it to fix committed and the branch is linked
<hggdh> ddecator: an apport bug still with a coredump mean either apport-retracer has not gotten to it, or that
<hggdh> apport-retracing failed
<arand> ddecator: No, the branch and earlier fix commited was done by a dev, but it was set back to triaged by a dev since that fix didn't work this was also when the lp branch was added, back in mid-april, the current suggested plymouth patch is nowhere comitted (apart from in my PPA), and it should probably neither, taking the last commets by Gilles regarding it.
<ddecator> hggdh: right, i just mean that it shouldn't be public right away
<ddecator> arand: ah, you're right. i'll set it back
<arand> ddecator: cheers
<hggdh> kermiac, ddecator: branch created, bzr pull lp:~hggdh2/+junk/apport-bt-sanitiser
<ddecator> hggdh: great, thanks!
<slicer> Hi. Is there a way to mark bugs so that they'll automatically transition from "Fix Committed" to "Fix Released" once version x.y.z of a package is uploaded?
<ddecator> if the bug is mentioned in the changelog, yes
<arand> slicer: stick "LP: #nnnnnn" somewhere in the changelog.
<slicer> Yes.. This is mumble, which is imported from Debian, and they're not really all that keen on mentioning LP bug # in the Debian changelog for some reason.
<slicer> I also plan to fix this in the upstream so I don't really know if it belongs in the changelog. I certainly wouldn't put the change in there if it didn't match a bug/feature request posted on launchpad :)
<ddecator> is there a separate changelog for the branch that imports it?
<slicer> ddecator: Not that I know of, it's a straight import.
<slicer> Guess I'll need to go back and update it manually once it is sync'd.
<xoen> hi all
<ddecator> hi xoen
<atrus> the ubuntu help center's "free support" link in yelp links to http://www.ubuntu.com/support/free, which apparantly doesn't exist. any idea what that should be filed against?
<greg-g> atrus: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<greg-g> atrus: there are a ton of broken links now that the website was redesigned.
<atrus> this one is straight off of system:help and support on the panel
<greg-g> apparently redirects or care for stable URLs wasn't taken into account :/
<atrus> in lucid no less. :/
<greg-g> yeah, epiphany's start page has broken links as well
<xelister> HELP
<xelister> nopomuku still forces me to do sepuku :/
<xelister> why each time I start a kde application I have to see some **** about nepomuk? I really dont care I just want to use my kmail god damnit ;)
<dholbach> mdeslaur will give a Packaging Training session about "Preparing Security Updates" in #ubuntu-classroom at 18:00 UTC
<nigelb> pedro_: can you renew my bug control membership please?
<pedro_> nigelb, yeap one sec
<xoen> hi, I have a problem with mysql-server. Service doesn't start anymore. I've removed it and /etc/mysql/ /etc/init.d/mysql and /var/lib/mysql/ and now reinstalled it but I get this error: http://pastebin.com/AMfwY34c
<pedro_> nigelb, renewed
<nigelb> pedro_: thanks :)
<pedro_> np ;-)
<dyllan> Any help needed?
<jpds> All the time.
<dyllan> Got basic python skills and good linux background.
<jpds> dyllan: I suggest reading: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<jpds> And feel free to ask questions in here.
<dyllan> Ok.
<zorton> i'm having a terrible time finding out if the issue closed by bug #554010 is going tob e pushed down to lucid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554010 in kopete (Ubuntu) "Unable to connect to GTalk on port 443 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554010
<zorton> sounds like that's the debian bug number
<hggdh> zorton: are you sure this is the correct bug #?
<zorton> turns out it was the debian bug number
<zorton> pretty bad break though, kill pam_tally2 on lucid
<zorton> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=554010
<ubot2> Debian bug 554010 in libpam-modules "libpam-modules: pam_tally2 binary not declared to be installed" [Important,Fixed]
<hggdh> debian 554010
<hggdh> zorton: is there an Ubuntu bug about it?
<zorton> i'm new to the bug system so not sure
<zorton> found: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/1.1.1-3ubuntu1/
<hggdh> zorton: search for it (it should be under pam: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam); if there is none, open one, and refer to the debian bug there
<zorton> k, just found that page
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> zorton: OK, this is the Maverick (ubuntu+1) package. If you need it on Lucid, you will have to request a SRU
<hggdh> (if it is there)
<zorton> SRU?
<vish> !sru | zorton
<ubot2> zorton: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<zorton> thank you
<vish> np.
<zorton> someone already has apparently, so that's cool but it's been sitting there for 14 days
<hggdh> zorton: what is the bug #?
<zorton> well teh bug that got it into SRU is #579826
<hggdh> zorton: and, unfortunately, it can sit there for much longer...
<hggdh> bug #579826
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579826 in pam (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "pam-auth-update loses user-specified module options if the module name has a digit in it (pam_krb5) (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579826
<skybon> hi all
<zorton> file another SRU request to get it moving?
<hggdh> zorton: I do not follow you -- the bug *has* been worked on, and a fix is in lucid-proposed
<hggdh> where it will stay until someone affected by it installs the proposed fix, and confirms in the bug it does indeed fix the issue, and does not create new problems
<zorton> fix is for an issue not related to the missing pam_tally module though
<hggdh> zorton: so there is no SRU request for your issue...
<zorton> yeah I would say so
<Pici> It looks like that bug is for a different issue.. right?
<zorton> Pici: yeah
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> and the version is *not* the fixed one, anyways
<hggdh> zorton: please open a bug for it, and ask for cherry-picking this issue
<zorton> let me get started
<zorton> is there a special way to request cherry picking or just throw it in the report using the magic incantation "cherry-picking requested"
<hggdh> zorton: it could be someting like "please fix debian xxxx on 10.04 LTS" and then explain why it is important to do so
<zorton> k, just wanted to make sure I didn't need to put a tag or something in
<hggdh> zorton: did it work on Karmic?
<zorton> only just switched over to Ubuntu for lucid
<zorton> switched from debian stable mainly for these type of issues, 5.0 dosen't have pam_tally2 and pam_tally acts like it works but dosen't enforce
<hggdh> ok. Then just open the bug, no tags needed
<balachmar> The installer of 10.04 says it has encountered an unrecoverable error and that a desktop session will be started, so that I can investigate it. What should I do?
<hggdh> balachmar: I guess investigate... collect data, and then open a bug on it
<balachmar> ok, but I asked here, because I have no clue where to start investigating :)
<balachmar> hggdh: well one thing I find is a buffer I/O error on sr0 in the kern.log. Is that the dvd drive?
<hggdh> balachmar: yes, probably it is the CD/DVD
<balachmar> hggdh: but I did let it do a selfcheck already...
<optix> I believe bug #586499 should be updated to wishlist.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586499 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Making a search in evolution keep search keywords even after reboot (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586499
<xteejx> Hey guys. After speaking to a few people in #ubuntu it seems that the disappearing nm-applet in the top panel has returned with a vengence
<optix> Can someone help me update it to wishlist?
<xteejx> I haven't experienced it yet, but how can users connect with iwconfig to wifi without using the nm-applet?
<hggdh> optix: done
<optix> hggdh: thanks
<teurastaja> i have a permanent graphics address remapping table bug with possible asic involvement
<teurastaja> its very impeding
<teurastaja> its not just annoying: its disabling
<teurastaja> the most helpful hint i have is the kernel tries to force the gart to 32M just after chainloading
<ChogyDan> teurastaja: I know someone suggested you to go here, but I think this room is more about launchpad bug reports.  If you want it fixed in Ubuntu, I would file a bug, and then maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel  (not that I really know)
<teurastaja> it says [drm:rs400_gart_adjust_size] *ERROR*
<teurastaja> well it totally prevents sidebar interaction with running programs
<stenten> teurastaja: from what you're saying on ubuntu-devel, it sounds like you should 'ubuntu-bug linux'.
<teurastaja> what?
<teurastaja> am i saying anything wrong?
<stenten> no, it's just that if you file a bug, it has a chance of being seriously looked at and fixed. By just talking about it on irc, you only get whoever is looking at the screen at the time. And they have no way to track it.
<teurastaja> ok
<teurastaja> i hate this bug it wont go away damn it
<stenten> it becomes more of an afterthought on irc. But if it's a bug, it's not going to go away when you close your irc client :)
<teurastaja> :(
<teurastaja> there are weird shiny bars appearing and disappearing on my screen
<teurastaja> damn it things are moved back and forth on both desktops
<teurastaja> and windows pop away forever
<teurastaja> i cant use the menu properly only thing that seems to work is xchat
<teurastaja> and thats because i made a shortcut on another bar before
<teurastaja> this is by far the most serious bug i ever dreamed of and its real
<teurastaja> could "reparamerating" the bios to fix ram usage help?
<teurastaja> ok fuck this the whole installation is affected im reinstalling ubuntu
<tawmas> Hi! I need some help with bugs #578894 and #578909. They were marked Incomplete by an automated script, but I believe I had provided the required information...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 578894 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot detect AC adapter status and battery charge status on Acer Aspire 4820TG (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 112)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578894
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 578909 in linux (Ubuntu) "acer_wmi blocks wlan rfkill status to disabled on Acer Aspire 4820TG (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578909
<tawmas> Please, help me understand if there's anything more I can do...
<micahg> JFo: ^^^
<vish> tawmas: you can set it back to "new" [as indicated in the comment] the script needs some work ;)
<tawmas> vish: thanks, I'm doing that right now
<tawmas1> sorry, my router is flaky these days
<vish> tawmas1: you might have selected the wrong option while submitting the bug , hence got tagged wrong .. [script seems to have correctly found the bug since it was was tagged needs testing]
 * vish has occasionally found the script be a bit over-zealous
<tawmas1> vish: I think apport just adds that tag without asking questions... ;-)
<vish> tawmas1: nah , there *is* a question , but too many questions that you might have just clicked "next" ;)
<tawmas1> vish: maybe
<tawmas1> vish: I know for sure I was asked questions that made me go puzzled...
<tawmas1> vish: is there anything I can do to have those bugs make more progress? I'm totally at loss with kernel bugs, but I might try reporting upstream if it's useful
<vish> tawmas1: JFo is the right person , i'v just noticed the apport/script problems since i have reported a few kernel bugs ;p
<JFo> vish, what script problems
<JFo> they are working just like i want them to
<JFo> :)
<JFo> tawmas1, what bugs?
<tawmas1> JFo: #578894 and #578909
<vish> JFo: hehe , i have occasionally found them a bit over-zealous in marking bugs incomplete , but it might have been improved now :D
<JFo> vish, when was that? they have undergone 4 revisions in the last 6 months?
<vish> JFo: must have been a couple of months ago , not recent from what i recall
<tawmas1> JFo: the comment should hint about setting the bug back to New...
<JFo> hmmm, ok :)
<JFo> tawmas1, that is because i don't want them set to new
<JFo> they are by definition not new
<tawmas1> JFo: sorry, that's what I was just told to do...
<JFo> it's cool
<vish> JFo: if tested upstream , one should set it to "confirmed" ?
<JFo> yeah, I prefer that over new
<JFo> I am writing out the new rules now, but they aren't done
<vish> ah, cool
<JFo> plus I am asking for some new statuses from LP
<JFo> tawmas1, you and I have done all we can do. It is on to the subsystem reviewers now
<tawmas1> JFo: cool...
<JFo> :)
<tawmas1> JFo: I can try to forward the bug upstream if it's useful... Would be my first time with the kernel, but probably I won't die in the attempt ;-)
<JFo> heh, well, it mostly depends on whether it already exists in some form upstream
<JFo> may be worthwhile to look
<JFo> the guys prefer to grab things from stable branch, but they aren't against pre stable
<tawmas1> JFo: OK, I'll wait and see then
<JFo> cool
<tawmas1> thank you guys, I think I'll go to bed now... ;-)
<stenten> Man. I wish we could delete comments sometimes. So many superfluous "me too"s....
<xelister> I just hate when computer tries to be smarter then me
<xelister> yeah kmail I dont give ***** that this openpgp key expired, please please please just allow me to sign using it anyways...
<xelister> does this proble seem like something that can be fixed?  is it more of a bug or wish?
<charlie-tca> the pgp key?
<charlie-tca> wish; probably invalid, since it is doing what it should be doing if you use a signature key
<hggdh> agreed
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-28
<xelister> why invalid
<xelister> a friend forgotten to update his key. I must send him something
<xelister> now kmail gives me options:  1) send him in an unencrypted way
<xelister> I would like to remain free to have option 2) send him encrypted in a way that he will perhaps not be able to read, with warnings etc etc of course.  (lets assume its a big problem to create new key now)
<xelister> now I would have to force system clock to older date, send the email, restore date.. this is super retarded ;)  (or hack code, or read manuals and perhaps by hand encrypt or rebuild gnupg)
<xelister> so for me it falls into category "Im a computer, and you user are the tool - do what I say, you can not overrule me"
<charlie-tca> Actually, the computer is giving you choices as you just listed.
<jpds> xelister: No; if there keys expired then it can't be used for signing or encrypted.
<xelister> jpds: sure it can, just bypass the date check in kmail / gnupg lib something
<xelister> charlie-tca: in kmail I can choose the outdated key, but if it is disabled
<micahg> xelister: I think what jpds is saying is that it's by design
<xelister> right, but I should overrule computer about skipping this warning, not reverse right?
<micahg> xelister: no, it's by design of the way the keys are meant to work
<micahg> xelister: you generally don't want to encourage people to do the wrong thing
<xelister> yeah I would expect kmail would really DISencourage me, but in the end allow me to do it
<xelister> just like fsck can run even on mounted fs if user /really/ wants
<xelister> think of all the greate examples when computers have the finall decission... Matrix... HAL-9000
<xelister> Duke Nukem Forever timeline decissions
<ddecator> kind of a big jump into skynet, don't you think?
<xelister> it's a philosophical question, should computer block user from stupid choices, even if user really really is sure he wants to (and have needed credntials, i.e. root can rm -rf)
<micahg> xelister: the keys are no valid after the expiration date, that's why you can't use it
<xelister> isn't it just an if () somewhere?
<micahg> xelister: it's something that should not be done, that's why you won't see it, you have to remember the whole purpose for key encryption in the first place
<hggdh> and, on any decent mail client with gpg support, all recipeints will be bothered with warning messages stating that the signing/encryption was done with an invalid key...
<xelister> hm, anyone using php?  there seems to be problems with php5-imap (still undefined imap functions after install?)
<xelister> hmm oh ok, well it should just force apache reload (apache reload is needed to make php re-read config it seems)
<PrototypeX29> hi
<PrototypeX29> i have a bug which could be a problem of rhythmbox or the software thatever calls it to open mp3s (i guess it's gnome)
<PrototypeX29> so what do i do in doubt, starting at the 'top' (i.e. gnome) and let them decide whether it is a problem with rhythmbox or gnome?
<seb128> what bug do you have?
<PrototypeX29> i open a mp3 (with firefox for example) and it is associated with rhythmbox
<PrototypeX29> so rhythmbox starts and plays a completely different song
<seb128> seems a firefox bug
<PrototypeX29> you're right if click on it the gnome file manager it is opened with exaile
<PrototypeX29> does firefox has its own file type associations?
<seb128> dunno but there is a bug open for years to have that code in gtk so firefox could use it
<seb128> no point opening a new bug
<PrototypeX29> is it the same bug?
<PrototypeX29> or do you mean with 'no point' that it just won't get fixed because they don't fix bugs in firefox?
<seb128> it's a known issue
<seb128> no need to open duplicate bugs
<PrototypeX29> seb128: it sounded like a complete different issue
<seb128> your issue is that firefox software selection is buggy
<seb128> which is a known issue
<PrototypeX29> i want to keep track of it anyways
<PrototypeX29> can i search a bug in launchpad?
<PrototypeX29> seb128: i find it strange that you recommend me not to report the bug, as i have been told now a couple of times that it is better to open a new bug, in doubrt
<PrototypeX29> i cannot find a matching bug report
<chrisccoulson> PrototypeX29, that's because there are thousands of bugs reported against firefox
<chrisccoulson> the issue has been reported though
<chrisccoulson> a long time ago
<seb128> PrototypeX29, we have lot of bugs opened, that one is known as said
<seb128> the fact that you don't find it in launchpad doesn't mean it's not there
<PrototypeX29> there should be at least an upstream report
<chrisccoulson> PrototypeX29, there is
<chrisccoulson> you just need to search for it ;)
<PrototypeX29> i need to write that down somewhere, otherwise i will encounter the bug in a month and again try to report it
<PrototypeX29> i think you were talking about this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/220504
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 220504 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "Firefox doesn't know what apps to use to open any type of downloaded files (dup-of: 209607)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 209607 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Open file with external application broken (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 44)" [Medium,Fix released]
<PrototypeX29> i think it is a different problem
<seb128> PrototypeX29, why do you think it's different issue?
<PrototypeX29> i can reproduce it without firefox
<PrototypeX29> convincing?
<PrototypeX29> i can reproduce it without firefox file associations, but that was not my issue here
<zus> morning
<PrototypeX29> with rhythmbox it is hard to know what is a bug and what is a feature
<seb128> PrototypeX29, try to explain your bug clearly then
<seb128> PrototypeX29, how do you trigger it without firefox now?
<PrototypeX29> now i have two distinct problems (plus the known issue with firefox)
<PrototypeX29> right i cannot reproduce the first bug because it isn't playing music anyways
<PrototypeX29> i click on a song and nothing happens, no sound, no time progressing it just doesn't start playing the song
<seb128> right, that's a known issue
<seb128> in rhythmbox
<PrototypeX29> that it does not play music?
<seb128> it start only playing songs which are not in the library yet
<seb128> no, that it doesn't start playing song given on the command line if they are in the library
<PrototypeX29> it does not play any song right now
<seb128> what happens when you click on the play button?
<seb128> can you play songs in totem?
<PrototypeX29> if a press play the song gets to be 'paused'
<PrototypeX29> when i press it the first time just nothing happens
<PrototypeX29> oh it stopped working with exaile too
<seb128> seems an issue with the sound system then
<seb128> not rhythmbox
<PrototypeX29> yes in this case the only issue might be the missing error message
<PrototypeX29> sound system seems to be fridged up to
<seb128> no point to open a bug about the error message thing
<seb128> we have ton of those
<PrototypeX29> ok, i agree
<PrototypeX29> they probably know
<PrototypeX29> but still i would like to know what the problem with the sound system is
<PrototypeX29> and as always, i don't have any clue on how the sound system is supposed to work
<PrototypeX29> i know there is something called alsa which is supposed to manage different applications, and there is something called pulseaudio which is supposed to be completely unrelated, but is not, and then there is JACK what some applications seem to expect but cannot find
<PrototypeX29> so error message i can give right now is 'sound does not work'
<PrototypeX29> unfortunately not one player gives useful error messages on this
<PrototypeX29> hmm problem was timidity blocking /dev/dsp
<PrototypeX29> at least killall -9 timidity did help
<PrototypeX29> may indicate a problem when this can happen, i don't know
<PrototypeX29> seb128: you seem to be right with the original problem, it seems to be depending on whether a song already is in the database
<PrototypeX29> i'm getting to old for this :(
<PrototypeX29> Just noticed that http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/ doesn't list playing music files as one of its features, maybe it is no bug at all :)
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> you have to *feel* the rhythm in the box ;)
<PrototypeX29> i don't get most of the music software, what happened to the simple mp3 playing thing?
<PrototypeX29> mpg321 is one of the few programs who is able to just play a directory of mp3s
<seb128> totem
<PrototypeX29> with karmic i didn't have sound with totem
<PrototypeX29> same now with lucid
<PrototypeX29> now i rememnber why i deinstalled it
<PrototypeX29> my sound totally sucks, but i don't know where to fix, what to fix or what bug to report
<xelister> it's really sad that one of main appliacations for home/office use - kmail - is so horribly messed up in lucid.
<PrototypeX29> worse than evolution? :)
<xelister> dont use evolution so not sure
<xelister> is evolution also messed up?
<PrototypeX29> yes it is
<xelister> now when people want to use Kmail, instead they get some crappy akonadi, not working address books, and nepomuku that causes seppuku
<xelister> it's like with google's Buzz
<xelister> the most used feauture of Buzz is to turn it the *** off =)
 * xelister .oO dreams of a new feauture:  [x] unstaill this akonadi/nepomuku bs from my system   [x] forever
<PrototypeX29> yes, i don't have money for windows either *g*
<xelister> I own a legal windows and I could own dozen of copies
<PrototypeX29> is it faster with dozens of them?
<xelister> it works better on all computers I have
<PrototypeX29> how do i search a bug in a specific project in launchpad?
<pedro_> PrototypeX29, for Ubuntu packages go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/package and do the search there
<PrototypeX29> thanks
<PrototypeX29> guess i should bookmark that link :/
<PrototypeX29> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/218620
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 218620 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox problem opening files from file browser (heat: 10)" [Low,Invalid]
<PrototypeX29> why is it invalid?
<nils__> hello, I noticed a bug in the xorg.conf manpage
<nils__> Option "PreferredMode" is formatted so it's within the Option "Primary" section
<pedro_> PrototypeX29, that's a known issue and a duplicate
<PrototypeX29> pedro_: it didn't say about a duplicate
<PrototypeX29> even if you all know that it is a known, to the people reporting it is not
<pedro_> PrototypeX29, the last comment say so and i've marked it as such already
<PrototypeX29> thanks
<charlie-tca> PrototypeX29: you also can see in the upper left column "duplicate of bug # ...."
<PrototypeX29> charlie-tca: there was no such thing at the time
<PrototypeX29> well neither at the upper right
<PrototypeX29> where i usually look for this
<charlie-tca> yeah, sorry. Upper right column
<PrototypeX29> looks like pedro just added this. Without having the duplicate bug entered it is not very easy to follow for the reporter, why the bug was closed as invalid
<PrototypeX29> then it becomes just like 'There is nothing you can do about it, just go away'
<hggdh> PrototypeX29: good thing to keep in mind: whenever you comment a bug as a dup, mark it so
<PrototypeX29> do i need privileges to do so?
<hggdh> no, you do not
<PrototypeX29> i am still confused by thinkpad
<PrototypeX29> are there policies when to link two bugs, which may be a duplicate but may be not
<PrototypeX29> i usually only hint it in a comment when i think a bug might be related
<hggdh> PrototypeX29: you might want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<PrototypeX29> i shouldn't start triaging, when i can't even manage to report all the bugs i am encountering :)
<hggdh> these are different activities
<PrototypeX29> yes, and 1.) i assume triaging involves more politics and 2.) i shouldn't forget reporting bugs :)
<PrototypeX29> like this one, i guess i need to be more specific https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/539397
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539397 in totem (Ubuntu) "no sound in movie player.... (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> no triaging involves no politics at all
<PrototypeX29> it should :)
<seb128> PrototypeX29, do you have sound out of totem
<seb128> ie in rhythmbox?
<PrototypeX29> seb128: yes, this time i have
<seb128> weird
<seb128> they both use gstreamer
<seb128> it doesn't make sense
<PrototypeX29> i never had sound in totem, i think
<seb128> PrototypeX29, it's likely an issue in your user config
<seb128> try with a guest session?
<PrototypeX29> the config of totem?
<seb128> dunno what you are changing
<seb128> you seem to have a weird config
<PrototypeX29> i haven't changed anything in totem config, i just apt-got it
<PrototypeX29> but i try with another user
<seb128> you shouldn't need to apt-get it
<seb128> it comes with Ubuntu
<PrototypeX29> i think i removed it because it was useless
<PrototypeX29> (having no sound and always being firefox first choice)
<PrototypeX29A> bad news: totem doesn't run with the other user either.   good news: i found another bug crashing my systenm while switching users
<PrototypeX29A> pedro_: are you replying to the original poster in the bug i linked?
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, try gst-launch playbin2 uri=...
<seb128> to play the file
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, in the totem bug? yes, your issue seems different though
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A, the reporter on that bug doesn't have any sound in the machine
<PrototypeX29A> pedro_: i didn't really understand the original poster but i assumed it to be the same problem
<PrototypeX29A> i then will open a new bug
<PrototypeX29A> seb128: i have an executable called 'gst-launch-0.10' which does not seem to be the same
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, it is
<PrototypeX29A> after apt-get gestreamer-tools i got gst-launch
<PrototypeX29A> are there two different versions with different naming?
<PrototypeX29A> how to i give the paramter with gst-launch it doesn't find the file?
<PrototypeX29A> ah got it
<pedro_> PrototypeX29A,  with uri=file:///path/to/file
<PrototypeX29A> missing a slash
<PrototypeX29A> it has got sound with gst-launch
<dgtombs> hey all. i'm getting a blank page for <http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html>, anybody else?
<dgtombs> oh, it's back.
<PrototypeX29A> it could have a little bit more images and colours, but i wouldn't call it blank
<dgtombs> lol, yeah it's not blank for me anymore :)
<PrototypeX29A> maybe a unicorn
<PrototypeX29A> :)
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, totem does the same thing than gst-launch
<seb128> it doesn't make sense
<seb128> you set your mixer to 0 or something?
<PrototypeX29A> then i would have sound in the other apps, would i?
<PrototypeX29A> my mixer is set to 0 at every start-up, so i am sure i set it to some decent value :)
<PrototypeX29A> (but this again is another unrelated bug)
<bcurtiswx> the debate on the mailing list really needs to go elsewhere...
<micahg> +1, reminds me of a debate on one of the lists a while back about a piece of software that was "offensive"
<PrototypeX29A> 'fsck'? :)
<bcurtiswx> being that the debate has religious implications it could go on forever... no joking either
<micahg> bcurtiswx: right
<charlie-tca> +1
<bcurtiswx> hggdh had a very good reply.. if he were here i'd thank him for it
<hggdh> er, what?
<bcurtiswx> wtg empathy
 * bcurtiswx kicks emapthy
<bcurtiswx> empathy*
<bcurtiswx> well hggdh: according to empathy you aren't here.. :P
<micahg> is it my imagination or have we closed 4k bugs since release
<hggdh> oh, OK (backlog read). This was confused by the original reclamants raising a theological issue -- wrongly, in my humble view. But I hope now we can put it to rest
<micahg> hggdh: +1
<mrand> hggdh: agreed.  Your email summarized, IMO, what the original response should have been from the get go.  It's about respect.
 * micahg doesn't like the idea of another person telling me something is offensive to me
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: +1
 * micahg suggests people learn more history
<PrototypeX29A> history is to offensive
<hggdh> micahg: neither do I like it...
 * bcurtiswx never liked his history classes
<hggdh> but it is so important, mostly when you find why things were done, and how the original reason was so limited
<hggdh> OK. off theology, into history ;-)
<PrototypeX29A> like with qwerty keyboard layout?
<bcurtiswx> I learned a lot from them, don't get me wrong about that.
 * micahg heard dvorak is for emacs junkies
<charlie-tca> It is not so much the idea of someone telling anyone what is offensive. It is offensive in the eyes of the Italian law.
<PrototypeX29A> micahg: no, because emacs sucks :)
<micahg> charlie-tca: which is why I said what I did
 * PrototypeX29A could not resist
<hggdh> charlie-tca: take out the word 'dio'. 'porco' would be the equivalent (when used for insulting) as a *series* of words and expressions in English, all of them pretty much stating you are a no-do-gooder
<micahg> so, back to bugs discussion, did we really fix/close 4k bugs since release?
<bcurtiswx> micahg: where do you see this?
<hggdh> micahg: the real Q is did we close 4k bugs for Lucid?
<PrototypeX29A> closing and fixing is not the same :)
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: rest assured we know the difference ;-)
<micahg> bcurtiswx: I only see 82.5k bugs open now and before there were 87k
<charlie-tca> but did we close them?
<micahg> hggdh: no, this was after release
 * micahg thinks it has to do with expiring busg
<micahg> *bugs
<bcurtiswx> micahg: is there an "expiring" status now?
<bcurtiswx> er... "expired"
 * charlie-tca thinks micahg has a point there
<micahg> bcurtiswx: expired, yes
<hggdh> incomplete-without-response
<micahg> but I can't remember how to view them
<bcurtiswx> micahg: what bug has thsi (been interested in seeing this)
 * bcurtiswx fails at typing this morning
<micahg> yep, 4815 expired bugs
<micahg> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=EXPIRED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_packag
<charlie-tca> I did not know expired bugs counted as closed
<micahg> charlie-tca: they're no longer open ;)
 * bcurtiswx is very glad to see an expired status
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: i just wanted to mention it, for the case some people are just into closing bugs
<micahg> PrototypeX29A: we discourage that
<hggdh> oh bloody hell. micahg, can you tinyurl this beast?
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: ack
<charlie-tca> mine went right to it
<bcurtiswx> :-O
<micahg> hggdh: http://tinyurl.com/3a2wng2
<hggdh> thanks
<micahg> there's supposed to be a + flag for it, but idr
<charlie-tca> I take it that 'expired' can only be set by launchpad?
<micahg> pedro_: do you remember the + flag for expired bugs?
<PrototypeX29A> when does a bug expire?
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: I think so, would we need to be able to set expired?
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: not really. just wondering
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: IIRC, after 60 days of incomplete-without-response
<PrototypeX29A> ic
<bcurtiswx> i like "incomplete-without-response" as a status :D
<pedro_> micahg, you mean +expirable-bugs ?
<PrototypeX29A> i often read incomplete bugs with some copy and pasted message that it is incomplete, and i can't figure out which information is missing
<pedro_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+expirable-bugs <- that one?
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: i was a little confused as to whats changing with bugsquad-mentorship and us Mods.
<micahg> pedro_: is that all there is, I thought there was one for expired ones as well
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: this usually will happen when a question for more details/data was asked, and the OP did not respond
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: yes but the question for mor details often is very generic
 * bcurtiswx heads off to lunch, bbs
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: when you see such a situation, please feel free to ask more specific questions
<PrototypeX29A> yes, now i do that, but at first i was a little bit discouraged
<PrototypeX29A> and just moved to another program
<dgtombs> ugh, is there a way to get empathy to stop scrolling to new messages?
 * hggdh does not know, weechat user
<dgtombs> nerd :)
 * charlie-tca uses weechat and xchat, both of which avoid that scrolling thing
 * BUGabundo_remote uses pidgin , and has full control of scroll
<hggdh> heh. Do I hear some sort of potential bug on empathy?
<BUGabundo_remote> but still I can never find how to find highlighted lines
<BUGabundo_remote> I know there's an option for that...
<charlie-tca> Doesn't sound like an issue here ;-)
<hggdh> grep hggdh
 * micahg is with BUGabundo_remote :)
<hggdh> er, sorry, forgot the '/'
 * penguin42 grrrs at launchpad timeouts
 * BUGabundo_remote hands an hammer to penguin42
<penguin42> have you got a bigger one?
<penguin42> ooh - that worked
<BUGabundo_remote> see?
<BUGabundo_remote> never dough of a good hammering
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, bah, you opened that totem bug anyway now?
<PrototypeX29A> seb128: yes, why not?
<seb128> because it doesn't seem a totem bug and is sort of useless
<seb128> it's just adding noise
<seb128> shrug
<PrototypeX29A> why isn't it a totem bug?
<seb128> I guess it's going to be added to the thousand of bugs that will stay in the noise and never get worked
<seb128> because totem just uses gstreamer to play sound
<PrototypeX29A> yes but the other gstreamer applications work
<seb128> well then it's a local configuration issue
<seb128> or a mixer one
<PrototypeX29A> then there is something wrong with the default configuration
<seb128> there is something wrong with your configuration
<seb128> nobody else is having this issue
<dgtombs> is there any documentation on the new Expired status?
<PrototypeX29A> so i am not supposed to report the bug, as nobody else is having an issue?
<seb128> you can
<seb128> it's just useless
<PrototypeX29A> how do you know, if you discourage reporting it?
<seb128> I'm the one on the receiving end
<bcurtiswx> dgtombs: It's just a "incomplete-too-long" status
<seb128> and as said I've no clue about it and it's not likely we will ever work on it
<dgtombs> ok, so should it be added to Bugs/Status on the wiki?
<PrototypeX29A> isn't it supposed to work in a fresh install?
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, sorry ignore that, not really constructive, we just have too many useless bugs, it almost make the tracker useless some days
<bcurtiswx> dgtombs: yes, feel free to add it
<PrototypeX29A> i just think it is an issue, it might even be on the live system
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, well it does work for everybody else but you, there is something screwed in your system but without having the issue I've no clue how it can be worked
<dgtombs> i guess expired bugs still show up in searches, unlike invalid?
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, right, I'm just saying that the bug tracker is used to get bugs resolved not to collect issues
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, it's just that the bug is useless and I've no clue what we could ask to make it useful
<bcurtiswx> dgtombs: yes, IMHO i think they should, since if the bug can be repeated after its expired it can be re-opened
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, which means it will stay here this way for years most likely
<PrototypeX29A> seb128: i just do my best reporting the bugs, it is for you t decide what to do with it
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, right, I did set it to incomplete now with question
<PrototypeX29A> but it also might help other people having the problem
<dgtombs> unfortunately they don't show up in default searches :(
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, it's likely it will ping pong until I've no question but still not clue and expire
<dgtombs> but i guess that makes sense
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, the bug tracker is not meant to help other users it's meant to work on solving issues
<PrototypeX29A> then it might help someone solving it
<PrototypeX29A> i'd try isolating the call of gstreamer in a testcase, if i'd find some time
<PrototypeX29A> unfortunately totem isn't very verbose on its call and doesn't seem to offer any flags for being verbose
<seb128> try GST_DEBUG=3 totem
<seb128> or 5
<dgtombs> hm I can't seem to set a bug to Expired myself. is it bugcontrol only?
<PrototypeX29A> maybe it is not a totem bug, but ubuntu sound in general, but this deserves attention too
<PrototypeX29A> i do understand that you don't want to solve the configuration problems of other people, but this is likely to be a bug and can be fixed
<dgtombs> PrototypeX29A: he's just saying it's a bug that's very hard to diagnose, and thus will probably never be fixed
<dgtombs> unless you can fix it yourself...
<charlie-tca> dgtombs: it is launchpad only
<charlie-tca> They are set expired by launchpad itself, after 60 days incomplete
<dgtombs> charlie-tca: what does that mean?
<dgtombs> oh
<dgtombs> but i saw _people_ setting it
<charlie-tca> How?
<dgtombs> bug 352188
<charlie-tca> There is no listing under status for it
<vish> charlie-tca: looks like BC can set it too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 352188 in linux (Ubuntu) "Jaunty failed find SonyEricsson (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352188
<charlie-tca> I am bug control
<PrototypeX29A> dgtombs: the problem is, i think, that if the configuration is in a wrong state i won't find out because i don't know how the configuration should be
<dgtombs> this is why we need official documentation on it...
<charlie-tca> click on that little pencil. There is no status for expired
<vish> charlie-tca: me too , & i can see the expired status
<charlie-tca> Then it is very limited personel
<PrototypeX29A> my sound is messed since i installed ubuntu, i don't know whether the tools i use are buggy or my configuration just got fridged up
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, the issue is not to want or not
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, it's having some ten thousands open bugs and being able to work on only a few a week
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, we should get less bugs but the revelant ones, we don't have ressources to investigate things happening to one user
<PrototypeX29A> how do you know it is only me?
<PrototypeX29A> ah forget about it
<vish> PrototypeX29A: you can also file a question and can later convert it into a bug when there is more info ,
<PrototypeX29A> i don't know how to put my confusion on linux sound in one question :)
<vish> PrototypeX29A: then is would be an even worse confusion as a bug ;)
<vish> s/is/it
<PrototypeX29A> no, it is easier to assume that a video player is supposed to play videos (and sound), than to guess HOW it is going to do that internally
<bilalakhtar> Someone please mark bug #586790 as triaged and low importance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586790 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Typo in --help of apt-add-repository (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586790
<aburch> bilalakhtar: Done.
<bilalakhtar> aburch: thanks
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, it's calling gstreamer, ie equivalent to what gst-launch playbin2 does
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, do you get the issue on ogg as well?
<seb128> PrototypeX29A, is the slider moving as if it was playing or not?
<PrototypeX29A> yes the slider is moving with audio files, that was what i meant with 'progress bar'
<PrototypeX29A> with GST_DEBUG=2 i get the message: Unhandled element message playbin2-stream-changed from play: element message from element 'play': playbin2-stream-changed, uri=(string)file:///home/peter/Downloads/filename.avi
<PrototypeX29A> i don't know whether this is helpful
<seb128> you get the issue on videos as well then?
<PrototypeX29A> yes both
<seb128> on ogg?
<seb128> the stream change warning is not the error
<PrototypeX29A> yes ogg too
<seb128> did you try opening the mixer in gnome and making sure the application volume is set?
<seb128> do you see totem listed in the mixer dialog?
<seb128> gnome-volume-control application tab
<seb128> while playing something
<arunkumar413> hi there is some bug in the network manager that's not allowing me to connect to internet
<PrototypeX29A> you were right, it was a configuration problem
<seb128> there was no volume set?
<PrototypeX29A> it was muted
<seb128> see ;-)
<seb128> the discussion at least helped you to figure that
<arunkumar413> i was able to connect to net in 9.04
<PrototypeX29A> thanks :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> could you close the bug report?
<PrototypeX29A> yes
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> that's what I meant by bug reports are often a one user issue rather than a bug
<seb128> solving those are useful
<PrototypeX29A> seb128: i totally do understand your position
<seb128> would be nice to have only confirmed bugs showing up in maintainer inbox though
<arunkumar413> users are not able to connect to internet using huawei ec325 cdma 1x modem
<seb128> because we are flooded with users issues debugging
<seb128> which makes hard to spot what are real issue which need to code changes
<arunkumar413> please kinldy solve the bug issue of network manager
<dgtombs> arunkumar413: this channel is not for reporting bugs. please report a bug to the tracker with "ubuntu-bug network-manager"
<PrototypeX29A> seb128: but on my side i only can see that something is messed up and i have no way to make sure that it is a valid bug report, because i don't know how the system is supposed to behave
<seb128> right, not blaming you
<seb128> out of the fact that I told you on IRC it was not a totem bug
<seb128> ;-)
<arunkumar413> dgtombs: i reported but no response
<dgtombs> can you post the bug # in here?
<arunkumar413> dgtombs: i dont know what actual cause. I only know that there is a bug that's not allowing me to connect to internet
<PrototypeX29A> seb128: if there was some valid description of ubuntu sound architecture i could examine most of the problems i have with sound myself
<PrototypeX29A> seb128: i don't really like opening bugs with error descriptions like 'does not work'
<arunkumar413> my modem gets detected but i cannot connect
<PrototypeX29A> and i must think if i find it hard to deal with the issues, then it must be a horror for someone who is not a nerd
<arunkumar413> the modem i use is huawei ec325 cdma 1x
<dgtombs> arunkumar413: you said you reported it already? if so, please post the bug # in here
<arunkumar413> ok
<arunkumar413> but i did'nt remember the url
<dgtombs> do you know your launchpad login?
<arunkumar413> ya
<arunkumar413> k
<PrototypeX29A> seb128: still i would feel stupid about it being just an issue of the mixer not being solved by me for 5 month now
<PrototypeX29A> but i can blame missing documentation
<dgtombs> arunkumar413: then you should be able to find the bug by clicking the your name in the upper-right on launchpad
<arunkumar413> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49188205/BootDmesg.txt
<dgtombs> for example, <https://bugs.launchpad.net/~dgtombs/+reportedbugs> is the bugs i have reported, you can just relpace "dgtombs" with your login id
<dgtombs> that's just an attachment, i need to bug #
<arunkumar413> just a sec
<PrototypeX29A> how can i close a bug?
<dgtombs> PrototypeX29A: set it invalid
<arunkumar413> here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/586228
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586228 in udev (Ubuntu) "I'm not able to connect to internet using the Huawei EC325 CDMA 1x usb modem on ubuntu 10.4. The device is rocognised but when i click on the connect,it says "network disconnected-you are offline". (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<arunkumar413> am back
<arunkumar413> dgtombs: r u there
<dgtombs> arunkumar413: yeah, i read your report. trying to reply but i'm getting a launchpad error :-/
<arunkumar413> dgtombs: sorry  there was a power cut here
<arunkumar413> dgtombs: what do think is the problem
<dgtombs> arunkumar413: i have no idea, i'm not a network-manager expert. your bug was reported against the wrong package, though. instead of udev it should be network-manager
<dgtombs> and because of that it's missing some debugging information
<arunkumar413> can i change it
<dgtombs> arunkumar413: ok, i finally got my reply through
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: try sudo apt-get install wvdial
<dgtombs> he already tried wvdial i think
<mahfiaz> arunkumar413: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/Debugging
<arunkumar413> yes i've tried
<arunkumar413> i had this problem in 9.10 also
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: i use huawei e220 and got the same problem
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: download this http://www.kanoistika.sk/bobovsky/archiv/umts/huaweiAktBbo-i386.out after installing wvdial
<arunkumar413> does it work with ec325
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: and sudo ./hua(tab) then run sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf after that gksudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<mahfiaz> arunkumar413: I myself would go the debugging route first, just to find the reason
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: edit your wvdial.conf according to your provider set up ex. phone = (phane dial number)
<arunkumar413> mahfiaz: help me how to debug
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: it works flawlessly now :)
<arunkumar413> i've setup there is no problem with wvdial
<dgtombs> can anyone else reproduce bug 557055? it seems like an obvious mistake, but i'm not sure if something's just wrong with my config
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 557055 in jockey (Ubuntu) "hardware drivers window says: not authorized (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557055
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: what is that file i cannot open it
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: actually NM bugs for huawei modem is not only in ubuntu, i've tried fedora and its exist to
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: http://www.techonia.com/install-huawei-usb-modem-slackware
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: yes its for slackware but its also works in ubuntu the diffrent is just in instaling wvdial
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: i have no problem in connecting with wvdial. i want to connect with network manager and get the bug solved
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: never heard someone manage to solved it :)
<dgtombs> brb
<dgtombs> is it just me or is bugs.launchpad.net having issues? i keep getting timeouts
<atrus> seems okay here.
<penguin42> dgtombs: Yeh I was getting that earlier
<penguin42> it eventually fixed itself
<NUAcademy> hey guys..
<NUAcademy> There is a bug that I intended to report long ago, but has been putting it off hoping that any of the updates would resolve it, but they never did..
<NUAcademy> Basically, I downloaded the ubuntu 10.04 iso, md5 checksum match, burn is done successfully (used two different brands of cd's and burned it twice)
<NUAcademy> And installed it on 3 desktops, 1 laptop and 1 virtual machine, yet all of them seem to have the very same bug
<NUAcademy> on the top right, where the power button is, I click it to either choose "switch from *" or " the name of the other accounts" I wanna log into
<NUAcademy> the number of successful switching fluctuated from different machines, sometimes it switched successfully for 1 - 4 times, then the screen goes black
<NUAcademy> at one time I resolved it by using the alt+1 and went to cli, then alt+7 to switch back to gui and it worked, but that was only one time on one computer, but didn't work any more...]
<NUAcademy> Any thoughts, comments or ideas?
<NUAcademy> I update all the time btw, and it never got resolved...
<NUAcademy> hmm.. apparently, I'm on a different time zone than most of you guys, but I hope you guys see my bug report when you wake up.. thanks a lot
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> Morning
<BUGabundo> is it?
 * BUGabundo blinks
<hggdh> it is, somewhere
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-29
<vish> yofel_: could you ping me when you are available for triaging a few kubuntu bugs ? :)
<andersk> Bug 586711 had importance High before being marked as a duplicate of bug 546794.  In that case, can someone set the latter to importance High as well?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586711 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Errors whenever opening a terminal (dup-of: 546794)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586711
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 546794 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[revert, causes errors] Smarter lib* aware autocompletion? (affects: 15) (dups: 3) (heat: 110)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546794
<SalmonSam> could anyone help me with running nautilus through valgrind?
<pascalFR> any clue on this Bug #587226
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587226 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "virt-manager cannot start module libvirt not found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587226
 * wise_crypt is away: need a rest, tired looking a fast channel :)
<nigelb> wise_crypt: if thats an auto-away, can you please disable it.
<MichaW> Hi?
<crimsun> yes?
<MichaW> I raised a bug in Ubuntu a few days ago and was wondering if there's any way to get it looked at.
<MichaW> Upstream already fixed it (after we notified them).
<nigelb> bug #?
<MichaW> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnustep-base/+bug/585179
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585179 in gnustep-base (Ubuntu) "gnustep - parsing of XML property lists broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<MichaW> Reason being we're getting ready to release a new version of Oolite and this bug affects it on Lucid.
<nigelb> do you have an upstream bug number or commit ?
<MichaW> https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/index.php?29955
<MichaW> Upstream already mentioned they won't backport the fix to gnustep-base1.19
<MichaW> So Debian/Ubuntu would have to do so. Unless they are prepared to upgrade gnustep-base to 1.20 in Lucid.
<nigelb> ok, then its get murkier
<nigelb> unless its an isolated patch that fixes this particular bug, its difficult
<MichaW> Looking at their commit diff, it's very isolated.
<crimsun> gnustep-base has a ton of reverse deps, so upgrading to 1.20 seems rather a long shot
<MichaW> That's what I thought :)
<crimsun> it'd be much more feasible to cherry-pick fix(es) if possible
<nigelb> ugh, I hate cvs
<MichaW> I can make (&test) a suitable patch if this would assist.  Just wondering what the normal turnaround-time is for bugs in Ubuntu.
<MichaW> Incidentally, the patch I submitted upstream was NOT used by upstream.
<vish> heh
<siefca> Hi, is the problem with mountall and encrypted partitions a common problem in Lucid? (Initialization hangs just after LUKS partition had been mounted and I need to press 'S')..
<nigelb> MichaW: if you're willing to do the work, the turn around time is lower
<aburch> But it could still take forever :/
<MichaW> nigelb: Ok.  We'd be pretty interested in getting this fixed as Oolite runs fine on all versions of Ubuntu prior to Lucid. In fact, the version of Oolite included in the normal Ubuntu repositories is broken by this bug too.  And most likely other gnustep based software.
<nigelb> aburch: +1 to that ;)
<nigelb> MichaW: ok, first thing would be fix it for maverick.  Then you can propose an SRU for this bug for lucid.
<nigelb> Unless its fixed in maverick, its tough to get a fix for lucid.
<MichaW> Yikes. Even though Lucid is a LTS?
<MichaW> Ok, anyway I'll see about getting a patch for maverick together this weekend then.
<nigelb> You have to understand that if things go wrong, it might introduce a very bad regression
 * MichaW nods.
<MichaW> Looks like regression testing failed to pick it up in the first place though :) (By upstream as well as distros).
<nigelb> So, SRU team needs a lot of documentation.  How it works.  If it introduces regressions, etc
<penguin42> there is a 10.04.1 due sometime, there's an OOo bug I have that's been marked for that
<nigelb> I would suggest pushing it to a PPA for lucid, so you can test and others can test and check if there are regressions.
<nigelb> !sru
<nigelb> err.. what was the one for sru?
<hggdh> MichaW: why wass the patch rejected by upstream?
<hggdh> httpsdon't remember the fatoid, but here's the source: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<MichaW> hggdh: I just reverted their changes which introduced the bug.  They decided to fix it in their changes rather than revert to their original code.
<nigelb> thanks hggdh :)
<nigelb> MichaW: the custom library thing?
<hggdh> MichaW: oh, so it was just a revert. Be sure to state what your patch is doing, and what are the consequences
<MichaW> nigelb: Yes. They were using it anyway in case the xml2 parser failed. Apparently there's some bad XML files from Apple which don't parse properly using a 'real' XML parser.  Their custom parser works for that.
<nigelb> MichaW: ah, ok
<MichaW> hggdh: The patch I'd prepare for Ubuntu would be their changes, not the changes I supplied to them.
<nigelb> Just so that you know SRU needs a *lot* of ground work, so be prepared with everything thrown at you :)
<hggdh> MichaW: OK, even better
<MichaW> Well, it needs fixing :) So I'll see if I can work my way through the bureaucracy.
<penguin42> what's the right thing to do with a bug that looks valid but is obviously against the wrong package?
<nigelb> Its not bureaucracy per se.  Just making sure that things are going to be fine after this patch.  The last time I did an SRU, I introduced a bad regression and had to run around a bit
<hggdh> set it to the correct package, penguin42
<nigelb> penguin42: ask which is the right package :)
<penguin42> hggdh: It's a suspend/resume display issue so I guess either linux or the xserver, but since he's reported it against firefox it has no useful information on the hardware
<MichaW> nigelb: Yes, I understand. Just the 'be prepared to handle everything thrown at you' comment sounded like there might be a lot of 'paperwork' involved.
<penguin42> is there a tag for suspend/resume issues?
<hggdh> penguin42: IIRC it will be against linux. Please ask the OP to 'ubuntu bug linux <bug#>'
<penguin42> OP?
<hggdh> penguin42: or just reset the package to linux, and the OP runs 'ubuntu-bug <bug#>´
<hggdh> OP == Oroginal Poster
<hggdh> Original, even
<hggdh> the reporter, I mean
<penguin42> ah, I didn't know you could run ubuntu-bug with the number
<hggdh> darn! I should have respected Saturday
<hggdh> cannot write anytihng
<hggdh> hell
<hggdh> hey nigelb, how did the python go?
<MichaW> nigelb: One more question.  Do I raise a separate bug for maverick, and attach my proposed patch to that?
<penguin42> does anyone know what size size_t is on 32bit?
<hggdh> MichaW: raise the bug to Maverick, and nominate it for Lucid. When Maverick gets the fix, lucid will be in for SRU
<hggdh> penguin42: 32?
<penguin42> that's what I'd assume
<nigelb> hggdh: apparently, running from subprocess always makes problems.  going for a new approach now
<MichaW> nigelb, hggdh: Many thanks for your assistance with this.
<nigelb> MichaW: no problem  :)
<nigelb> hggdh: I'm going to get python to send the mail to debian btw directly
<nigelb> bts even
<nigelb> arrg, can't type today I guess
<stenten> Question: Let's say I tell someone to enable Apport and recreate their resume X crash. Will Apport allow the report to be appended to the bug report, or will it create a new one?
<penguin42> stenten: apport-collect can add, not sure if that's the best way
<dgtombs> stenten: no, it'll create a new report
<dgtombs> but in that case it might be better to file the new one and made an old one a dupe
<dgtombs> anyone here into kernel triaging?
<dgtombs> well, whenever anyone shows up: bug #376793 has been tested in upstream kernel and doesn't exist. according to KernelTeamBugPolicies, i think it should now go into the Triaged status
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 376793 in linux (Fedora) (and 2 other projects) "HP 2140 Lid Close Not Detected (affects: 16) (heat: 110)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376793
<dgtombs> i also suggest that the importance is Low and not Medium
<BUGabundo> evening slackers & weekenders
<SalmonSam> I'm trying to get some information about a memory leak in nautilus with valgrind however the log doesn't appear to contain much information ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/441466/ ) , do I need to install more debug symbols?
 * wise_crypt is away: sleeping 
 * wise_crypt is back (gone 00:05:37)
 * wise_crypt is away: 
<stenten> What package should I assign bugs to where the keyboard is unresponsive on boot?
<stenten> I figured it was either 'linux' or 'xorg-server'
<penguin42> stenten: If it isn't just X then I'd say linux
<penguin42> stenten: Can you ssh in?
<stenten> penguin42: Not sure. I'm just assigning bugs that don't have any packages.
<penguin42> can you show me the bug?
<stenten> #583613
<stenten> bug #583613
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583613 in ubuntu "Upgrading super os 9.10 to 10.04 will not reboot from harddrive after install (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583613
<penguin42> stenten: It says command line so I think it is linux
<penguin42> it sounds like X didn't start
<stenten> Ah. Because X isn't running if it spits you into a command line?
<penguin42> however, it's possible X started and crashed
<penguin42> yeh
<stenten> My thought was that even if it's an X issue, it'd be a KMS issue so it'd be linux anyway.
<penguin42> not necessarily, it could just be a duff X driver - KMS only switches modes, it doesn't actually do most drawing
 * penguin42 gently wonders about the origin of the phrase 'mode' for a screen resolution - I know the old Acorn machines had it back in '82 but was that the 1st? (OT)
<RunePhilosof> Would it be acceptable to sru a package even though the fix is rolling back the fix for another (less important) bug?
<lifeless> case by case
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-30
<MichaW> Hello?
<hggdh> ?
<MichaW> hggdh: Hi again.  You guys mentioned I should upload my patched version of gnustep to a ppa.  I've done so, but I'm unsure about how to create a version number for my version.
<MichaW> 1.19-1ubuntu1 is the version in the repo for lucid. -3ubuntu1 for maverick.
<hggdh> you could use 1.19-1ubuntu2~ppa1
<hggdh> 1.19-1ubuntu2 might be the next Ubuntu update; appending ~ppa1 makes sure your version will be lower than it
<hggdh> (the '~' does this)
<MichaW> Thanks. I haven't fully got my head around the version strings yet.
<hggdh> for Maverick you could use -3ubuntu2~ppa1, same reasoning
<MichaW> I tried : 1.19.3-2~ppa1~lucid1
<MichaW> Getting rid of the 'ubuntu' entirely as I wasn't sure I was allowed to use that.
<hggdh> actually you *should* use it, since 1.19.3 would be an upstream (or Debian) version
<MichaW> Right.
<hggdh> and 1.19.3 is higher than the Maverick version
 * MichaW rebuilds & reuploads.
<hggdh> and, with that, I get to watch a movie & then hit the bed. G'night all y'all
<MichaW> Good night :)
<MichaW> And thanks again.
<hggdh> 'night, MichaW. Thank YOU for helping :-)
<stenten> If a resume bug has a backtrace in Xorg.0.log, should that be assigned to linux or xorg-server?
<stenten> bug 587136
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587136 in linux (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Toshiba Satellite U400 fails to resume from second suspend (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587136
<wise_crypt> hi all any workaround for Bug #472605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 472605 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar crashed with signal 7 in __kernel_vsyscall() (affects: 3) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472605
<micahg> wise_crypt: the results of the bug were inconclusive
<micahg> wise_crypt: if you're experiencing, you should probably file a new bug
<wise_crypt> micahg: i have, it happened when i copy lots of file from cdrom but not if i copy them one by one
<micahg> wise_crypt: if you can report an apport report, that would probably be best, do you have a file in /var/crash?
<wise_crypt>  ls /var/crash/ >> _usr_bin_Thunar.1000.crash
<micahg> wise_crypt: sounds right, try ubuntu-bug /path/to/.crash
<wise_crypt> micahg: i have sent it
<micahg> wise_crypt: great, after the retracer retraces, feel free to come back and ping someone to look at it if it doesn't get any attention
<wise_crypt> micahg: ok
<wise_crypt> micahg: i am not sure to file it as bug when i run dmesg http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sdwQRUrf i have I/O error form my cdrom
<wise_crypt> *from
<micahg> wise_crypt: have you verified the CDRom to be good?
<micahg> wise_crypt: maybe ask in #ubuntu-kernel on tuesday and pastebin just the last 50 or so lines when you show it to the,
<micahg> *them
<wise_crypt> micahg: i think the cd is not good, or the optical went dusty
<micahg> wise_crypt: k, then you probably shouldn't file a bug ;)
<wise_crypt> micahg: ok
<wise_crypt> micahg: :)
<wise_crypt> thanks micahg
<micahg> wise_crypt: np
<ivan-ivanic> Hello. I think bug #587425 importance should be set to 'Wishlist'.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587425 in evolution (Ubuntu) "feature request : show date and time when printing appointment (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587425
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<penguin42> hi
<PrototypeX29A> something like this i'd like to see for ubuntu http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Pulseaudio-diagram.svg
<penguin42> it has it
<PrototypeX29A> couldn't find anything general to sound architecture
<penguin42> that's just normal PA and all the compatibility layers isn't it?
<PrototypeX29A> i don't know
<PrototypeX29A> it is some general architectural overview, which i always wanted so see :)
<PrototypeX29A> but i'm not sure whether it is true for ubuntu
<PrototypeX29A> because there it seems that software directly accesses alsa
 * penguin42 isn't 100% sure but that just likes Pulse and the way everything else interacts with it
<PrototypeX29A> penguin42: yes there should be something more inclusive
<PrototypeX29A> for other components
<penguin42> I think that diagram has pretty much every component everyone could think of on it
<penguin42> but I'm not a PA expert
<PrototypeX29A> i'd like to become one, i really have to start from the scratch
<PrototypeX29A> because i am not happy with reporting bugs like 'sound does not work' :)
<PrototypeX29A> i am really unsure about the roles PulseAudio and ALSA play
<PrototypeX29A> and other stuff like JACK
 * penguin42 can explain some
<PrototypeX29A> is there documentation to it?
<penguin42> PrototypeX29A: ALSA is the sound stack in the Linux kernel; it creates things like /dev/snd/* and /dev/audio (it is a replacement for OSS which was the older system)
<PrototypeX29A> oh so ALSA runs in kernel space?
<penguin42> PrototypeX29A: Apps can drive ALSA directly, but on Ubuntu and other PulseAudio users pulseaudio tries to stop that and push everything through PA
<penguin42> PulseAudio then takes sound for all your apps and mixes it into one sound stream to give to Alsa
<penguin42> (or possibly multiple sound cards on Alsa or even on remote systems I think)
<PrototypeX29A> but alsa does some mixing too?
<penguin42> normally no, normally it's one thing at a time
<penguin42> (I think there is a way to get it to do mixing but I've never seen it used - normally if you use ALSA directly one app will stop any other app using sound or even make them hang)
<PrototypeX29A> yes, but i have to use alsamixer to get some volume in the first place
<PrototypeX29A> where does the gnome-volume-control come in play?
<PrototypeX29A> i was thinking i was controlling alsa with it
<penguin42> ah well, there's two sides to that; 1) I'm not sure alsamixer is actually driving Alsa directly these days or whether Pulse has actually diverted it, and 2) Since PA always drives Alsa in the end it does need Alsa to have turned the volume on
<penguin42> gnome-volume-control (as in Lucid) drives Pulse not Alsa
<PrototypeX29A> so it only affects software using PA?
<penguin42> as of 10.04 yes
<penguin42> actually I lie
<PrototypeX29A> which part was a lie?
<penguin42> hmm, I'm going to hold fire on what gnome-volume-control actually drives - I suspect it drives PA but I'm not 100% sure
<virtuald> the cake
<PrototypeX29A> virtuald: no spoilers, damn
<virtuald> :>
<PrototypeX29A> haven't played it yet
<penguin42> PrototypeX29A: Certainly the 'applications' tab in gnome-volume-control looks like a pulse thing, it's pulse that can do per-app stuff, and I suspect the rest is as well
<PrototypeX29A> so you did not lie?
<PrototypeX29A> saying you lied was the lie?
<PrototypeX29A> according to wikipedia there is some 'libasle Pulse' which I suspect is being library injected to get software which wants to access ALSA directly
<penguin42> I suspect it wasn't a lie
<virtuald> as i understand it pulse does (or should) control alsa
<PrototypeX29A> libalsa
<penguin42> PrototypeX29A: Yeh there is a stub libbrary which whenever an app opens /dev/snd/* something goes 'aha - you really go to pulse'
<PrototypeX29A> but it only gets applications which use libalsa, not software that is actually accessing /dev/dsp or something?
<penguin42> no, stuff that acccesses /dev/dsp will still get intercepted
<penguin42> it intercepts open() calls
<PrototypeX29A> then you would have to fake some standardlibs?
<PrototypeX29A> that is evil as hell :)
<penguin42> no, it intercepts the syscalls those libs make
<penguin42> yeh pretty evil
<penguin42> but ALSA used to do it to intercept OSS stuff, it's all horrid
<PrototypeX29A> why? if ALSA runs in kernel space it can redirect the stuff on kernel level
<penguin42> except PA accesses Alsa in the same way old apps used to access it, so it doesn't really know whats an old app and what's PA
<penguin42> anyway, breakfast!
<PrototypeX29A> i should have breakfast
<virtuald> alsa has both kernel and user parts
<virtuald> maybe your alsa driver gives the volume controls non-standard names
<PrototypeX29A> user parts in what form? a library? a demon?
<virtuald> and that's why pulseaudio can't use them?
<PrototypeX29A> why can't pulseaudio use what?
<virtuald> library i think
<PrototypeX29A> maybe that is the library Pulse replaces?
<virtuald> maybe :>
<PrototypeX29A> if there really is no architectural description of that stuff, i should start writing it
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/399715
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 399715 in totem (Ubuntu) "alsamixer Master Front volume keeps zeroing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New]
<PrototypeX29A> i think the guy assumed he was replying only to me
<PrototypeX29A> but it supports my theory that some people will just go away after getting annoyed by some generic squad team response
<PrototypeX29A> :)
<PrototypeX29A> can anyone have a look at this bug and confirming that this is not an upstream gnome issue?
<RunePhilosof> Can I instruct debuild to only compile one of the binary packages?
<penguin42> can someone help me group a set of apparently similar ath9k driver bugs?
<penguin42> bug 452745 (expired) seems to have a similar backtrace to bug 509701 and bug 587540
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 452745 in linux (Ubuntu) "wireless atheros ath9k hangs after using 20min or later (affects: 6) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452745
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 509701 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request (dup-of: 452745)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587540 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000011c (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587540
<penguin42> they all seem to be in skb_release_data after a ath9k_hw_setup_calibration
<penguin42> but given the earliest one is ancient and expired how do I dupe it?
<penguin42> ah 2 were already duped, I've duped the 3rd in an d moved the original from expired->confirmed with a comment (since it seems an odd state change)
<WeatherGod> who do I see about ACPI issues?
<WeatherGod> I got a bug with potentially useful information about controlling the fans of nvidia cards
<penguin42> I think you can actually report it against acpi
<WeatherGod> ok, I will give that a shot
<WeatherGod> ok, could someone mark bug 484875 as triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 484875 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Nvidia GPU overheating on Toshiba P100 (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484875
<WeatherGod> ok, could someone mark bug 484875 as triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 484875 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Nvidia GPU overheating on Toshiba P100 (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484875
<mrand> Howdy WeatherGod: which project?  Is it truly a problem with both Nvidia drivers and acpi?
<WeatherGod> well, it is mostly a problem with nvidia, I believe, but the acpi people could possibly implement a workaround, I believe
<WeatherGod> something changed in karmic that prevented the nvidia drivers from doing their old way of controling some fans, I believe
<WeatherGod> I doubt we would get anywhere with nvidia (I have filed several bugs to them through their method and never heard back)
<mrand> Ok.  so we'll leave the nvidia side of it alone for now.  What importance on the acpi task?
<WeatherGod> well, it has the potential to destroy hardware, so high/critical?
<mrand> My opinion: systems normally shut down before unrecoverable damage occurs, and doesn't appear to affect a large number of people, so I'm not inclined to say borderline medium/high.
<penguin42> mrand: Maybe less so on graphics cards than CPUs on shutdown
<WeatherGod> I agree with penguin42, I know many mobos have cpu protection, but do they necessarially have gpu protection?
<mrand> penguin42: agreed, although in this case, the orig reporter seems to indicate the system did shut down
<WeatherGod> also, random shutdowns could have the potential to corrupt user data
<mrand> WeatherGod: indeed.  Does it only affect laptops?
<mrand> (i.e., are there other reports of similar behavior in launchpad, or maybe the forums?)
<WeatherGod> well, this is specifically the toshibas for this graphics card (although there have been other similar issues with other nvidia cards)
<WeatherGod> let me see if I can dig them up
<penguin42> WeatherGod: What's difficult I guess is making a fix that has very low likelihood of breaking anything else, I guess you could bind it to the toshiba model numbers
<penguin42> WeatherGod: bug 312869 may also be  a dupe - but old ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 312869 in acpi-support (Ubuntu) "acpi toshiba p100 (heat: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312869
<WeatherGod> yeah, old... there was a workaround involving a custom DSDT, but that became impossible to do in Karmic
<WeatherGod> ok, I got mixed up with some other nvidia bugs I dealt with, I don't think I handled any other overheating reports
<WeatherGod> btw, I went ahead and marked that older bug report as a dupe
<penguin42> I think you can undupe stuff
<WeatherGod> why undupe them?
<penguin42> oh sorry, I thought you meant you got confused over some
<WeatherGod> mrand, thanks for marking it triaged
<WeatherGod> penguin42, np, I am a very infrequent customer here, but I have been triaging for about 7 months now
<mrand> WeatherGod: You're welcome.  Keep it up!
<WeatherGod> I really need to get back to the IRC more often, but I have been spending a lot of time working with the scipy/numpy/matplotlib people lately
<MichaW> Hi.  I was advised yesterday to make a patch for a gnustep bug (bug #585179) which we would really like to see fixed in Lucid.  I was advised I should raise it against Maverick and then SRU it to Lucid.  I haven't been able to find any options on Launchpad to specifically raise the bug against Maverick.  How would I go ahead with promoting it please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585179 in gnustep-base (Ubuntu) "gnustep - parsing of XML property lists broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585179
<mrand> MichaW: That bug looks to be in good shape to get the right attention (pointer to the fix on upstream bug tracker showing it is fixed, etc).   I'm not an expert on packaging stuff though, but one thing I'm unclear about is if Maverick goes with a newer version (1.20), how that makes things easier to backport to 1.19.  I realize you probably don't have the answer...
<mrand> Also, it would be better if Debian picked up the fix (so that we don't potentially have to carry a diff for Maverick), which adds another layer of to which I don't know the answer.
<MichaW> mrand: Current maverick still has 1.19.3.  I backported the fix to that version.  Upstream will backport the fix to 1.20, should maverick go with that down the track.
<MichaW> Hmm.. ok.. so try to get the bug fixed in Debian then you think?
<MichaW> The main thing from our perspective is that a lot of our users are migrating to Lucid, and that's unfortunately affected by this bug.
<micahg> MichaW: which package?
<mrand> MichaW: having the fix in Debian is the preferred route to keeps diffs to an absolute minimum.  Once we start a diff, processes become much more manual, which introduces time delays and chances for error.   I guess what I'm saying is that getting the fix applied to our version right now would seem premature to me (in my unexpert opinion) if Debian is going to pick it up.  But if we wait, then it is that much longer that it is broken in Lucid.
<mrand> micahg: https://launchpad.net/bugs/585179
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585179 in gnustep-base (Ubuntu) "gnustep - parsing of XML property lists broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<micahg> MichaW: someone just has to merge before feature freeze if it hits unstable before then
<MichaW> micahg: Oolite.  The bug affects the loading of XML configuration files.  So it affects our current releases which are not part of Ubuntu, but it also affects the version of Oolite shipped with Ubuntu (and Debian).
<micahg> MichaW: and since it's in universe, you might get a little more wiggle room for merge time
<MichaW> mrand: Looks like raising bugs to Debian is a lot more involed :(  Mailing lists and whatnot.  Well, I'll make a start on that.
<mrand> MichaW: if it is that serious an issue, there may already be a ticket.  If not, you create one just with an email to their bug system I believe.
<MichaW> mrand: *nods*  At first it looked like I would have to install Debian but might get away with just an email.
<micahg> MichaW: if you have the patch, you can also use the submittodebian tool in ubuntu-dev-tools
<micahg> MichaW: reportbug also works to submit bugs to debian with the -Bdebian flag
<MichaW> micahg: Thanks. That helps.
<cyn> Hi, there is this bug in the launchpad i'm trying to assign a package, according to the description is the package truecrypt, and this package appears in the list (choose.. link next to the package textbox), but when i write save changes it says: u'Package truecrypt not published in Ubuntu', is there a way to assign it?
<cyn> it is the Bug #587366
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587366 in ubuntu "cant mount more than 8 containers with truecrypt (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587366
<micahg> !info truecrypt
<ubot2> micahg: Package truecrypt does not exist in lucid
<mrand> Howdy cyn: I don't see that it is a package available from Ubuntu.  Is the bug a Ubuntu one, or a truecrypt one?  If it is a problem with truecrypt, then it should be reported to them.
<cyn> it seems a truecrypt bug,
<cyn> so i leave the bug as it is?
<mrand> cyn: actually, it should probably be closed as invalid since there is nothing we can do about it.
<cyn> mrand: i'm quite new at this
<cyn> i don't think i have rights to close it
<cyn> or at least it doesn't appear in the possible status
<cyn> ahh.. like invalid
<mrand> cyn: Yep, you got it!
<cyn> thanks
<MichaW> micahg, mrand: I ended up emailing a bug report to Debian, seemed easier than using the submittodebian tool as that was including other Ubuntu patches to the package as well.  I also see that the bug just got triaged for Ubuntu.  Many thanks for your assistance.
<vish> yofel: hi , you use kubuntu right?
<yofel> hi vish, yes
<vish> yofel: we[papercuts] need someone to triage a few kde related bugs. would you be interested? :)
<vish> i think we have ~20 new kde related bugs na d probably another ~10 confirmed kde bugs
<vish> err ,
<vish> ~10 new bugs
<yofel> maybe, but no time for it today, how do I find them? I'll at least look at them tomorrow then
<vish> yofel: no hurry , the new ones are here > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<vish> yofel: there seem to be a few more with the kde tag > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?field.tag=kde
<yofel> thx
<vish> yofel: thank you :)
<vish> yofel: you can join the papercuts team too , [but you might end up getting a lot of mail you are not interested in  ;)  ]
<yofel> I'll think about it, but probably not, I've got enough other things on my TODO list currently
 * penguin42 wishes he understood how monitor resolutions worked in KVM
<vish> yofel: hehe, the kde folks are always a busy bunch ;p  anyways , thanks for helping out with the bugs , the kde bugs were not getting attention :(   , last cycle we fixed only 3-4 kde bugs
<vish> but that was better than the previous cycle , where 0-1 were fixed ;p
<yofel> heh
<ChogyDan> [repeat] anyone know how to track changes made to the default un-updated lucid install, that are made after release?  Hibernation stopped working for me, and I am trying to track down which changed caused it.
<stenten> ChogyDan: Which kernel are you in right now?
<stenten> "uname -a"
<ChogyDan> stenten: not sure exactly how to answer, but I can do -21, -22, and a custom build on an upgrade karmic-lucid install, and only -21 on a newly installed lucid
<ChogyDan> I can through more kernels onto the new install, but I was trying have that be a baseline
<ChogyDan> *throw
<stenten> So the fresh install works fine?
<ChogyDan> stenten: ironically no, but let me spill my whole thinking
<ChogyDan> bug #577916
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 577916 in linux (Ubuntu) "lucid regression: does not resume from hibernation (affects: 12) (dups: 1) (heat: 78)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577916
<ChogyDan> that is the original bug.  I have a testing install where I thought hibernation worked fine through the betas.  I upgraded my main install on release, and hibernation _did_ work fine there.  But as the report says, it stopped at some point
<ChogyDan> Now, I just today installed a fresh lucid, no updates, and it won't even boot after attempting to hibernate
<ChogyDan> (My plan had been to go back to a working state, and upgrade slowly, pinpointing when hibernation fails, but that is fail)
<stenten> Wow, that bug report is a disaster.
<stenten> There are at least three other people reporting information onto it when they shouldn't be.
<ChogyDan> the apport-collects?
<stenten> And the other comments.
<stenten> And the original reporter (you) don't have any info from apport.
<ChogyDan> do you see the dup?   that is me
<stenten> Ah, much better :)
<stenten> So your fresh, un-updated Lucid install isn't hibernating either?
<ChogyDan> well, it is worse
<ChogyDan> it won't even load the desktop!   and alt-sysrq-k doesn't work, nor trying to with to the ttyts, I have to just hit the reset button
<ChogyDan> *"tryint to switch to the ttyts"
<stenten> But the liveCD worked?
<ChogyDan> hibernate with the livecd?    (everything boots fine, it is just trying to boot after hibernation that doesn't work, sorry if I was unclear there)
<stenten> Oh, it won't load the desktop after hibernation. I thought you couldn't boot at all with the fresh install.
<ChogyDan> correct
<stenten> Can you boot into the upgraded install and try both default kernels?
<ChogyDan> I have tried -21, -22, and -22custom, and all have the same issue as described in the reports
<ChogyDan> also, I have been succesful in hibernating with some of those kernels before.  I hadn't really been tracking, I just hibernated every night, so likely the -22custom got the most testing
<penguin42> ChogyDan: The /var/log/dpkg.log lists any updates that have happened
<stenten> I guess you could try locking the version of initramfs-tools and then upgrading.
<ChogyDan> penguin42: I looked at that, but I don't know how I could parse that into something meaningful.  Thanks thou
<ChogyDan> stenten: well see, that is an interesting point.  It is already updated!
<ChogyDan> I suspect that it is a red hearing anyway.
<penguin42> ChogyDan: Newer stuff is at the bottom. if you grep for " install " you can see each thing as it gets installed and when
<ChogyDan> hmmm, I think it is cut off.  It doesn't look like it has logs for when this issue started
<ChogyDan> but maybe im wrong, I look a bit more
<stenten> ChogyDan: So initramfs-tools is already 0.92bubuntu78?
<ChogyDan> stenten: ya, on the fresh install.  That's why I was curious how to track updates made to the default install, post release
<ChogyDan> (if those actually happen)
<stenten> But you upgraded Karmic to Lucid after Lucid was released and hibernate was working for a time?
<ChogyDan> yeah
 * micahg has never gotten hibernate to work in linux
 * Nafallo has hibernate working fine, even with half sized swap compared to physical memory
<stenten> Yeah, I say it's fighting a losing battle.
<stenten> You could try hibernating from the command line per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume#Hibernating from text mode.
<ChogyDan> stenten: don't worry about it.  I've actually tried some of that, if it just did the same things
<stenten> I guess if you really wanted to know, you could install the point releases of the Lucid development cycle and see where it starts to break.
<ChogyDan> someone recommended tuxonice, so I will probably finish there
<stenten> But I don't really know; I'm not really a kernel expert, and especially not a hibernate expert.
<ChogyDan> stenten: maybe, but that seems like quite a long shot.    I am first going to wait for Maverick alpha1, and see if it is still present there
<ChogyDan> thanks for your help
<stenten> Good idea. It's probably fixed in the new kernel.
<ChogyDan> micahg: and my heart goes out to you, hibernation is a nice feature  :)
<micahg> ChogyDan: I know, it's one of the few things I miss from windows
 * micahg just needs time to file the proper bugs
<ChogyDan> micahg: ubuntu-bug linux                      it will handle basic setup for hibernation issues
<micahg> ChogyDan: yeah, I know about that, but I don't have time for the back and forth ATM, maybe at some later time
<ivan-ivanic> Hello. I think this bug #587425 should be set to Wishlist. Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587425 in evolution (Ubuntu) "feature request : show date and time when printing appointment (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587425
<ChogyDan> ivan-ivanic: shouldn't it be filed upstream?
<ivan-ivanic> From "How to triage": 'If the requested enhancement is small and well-defined and/or the suggestion concerns an upstream project, the Importance of the bug should be set to 'Wishlist'. '
<ivan-ivanic> I think I understood it well, if not please correct me.
<ivan-ivanic> To be set to 'Wishlist' Bug #587582
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587582 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "Disable popup after decompression. [wish] (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587582
<anoteng> Any bug-controllers here willing to look at my bug control application? I sent it a month ago, and so far only my mentor and C de-Avillez has looked at it. it's here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg02219.html
<bananafish> cmsdlds
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-23
<vish> yofel_: i'm not the only admin of that mentors team ;)
<vish> when Sense left, he just made me owner of that team, i dont know why and he dint ask me either :s
<vish> yofel_: hggdh, bdmurray , duanedeisgn and all the mentors(BC) are admins.. but I'm pretty sure the mentors dont know that :p
<vish> yofel_: will mentioned it during next meeting … thanks :)
<yofel_> ah, good to know, thanks :)
<dzup> hello, is this bug with a solution ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/716835
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716835 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Live streaming video doesn't play any longer...Justin Tv (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Undecided,New]
<dzup> or at least confirm me if Mozilla Firefox 3.6.17 plays www.justin.tv fine? opera works but chrome/firefox doent
<braiam> justin.tv?
<dzup> yes
<braiam> mm.. i get es.justin.tv...
<brendand> hi
<brendand> i think this bug should be 'medium' : https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/786505
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786505 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Window management - Super + W does not zoom out on all windows in all workspaces - minimized windows are ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<persia> brendand: Why?
<brendand> persia - the effect is not very extreme
<brendand> persia - possibly even low
<persia> !importance
<ubot4> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<persia> Have you read that guide?
<brendand> persia - yep
<persia> Heh, OK.  Usually when I ask why someone gives me a longer reason after reading the guide :)  No worries.
<brendand> persia - well, more elaborate would be : A usability issue that does not limit the functionality of a core application.
<persia> If someone else asks, it's handy to quote the page (like "A usability issue that does not limit the functionality of a core application." ijn this case)
<persia> Setting it now.
<brendand> persia - thanks!
<brendand> persia - and i'm thinking it qualifies as triaged now (from what i've read)
<persia> Thanks for helping get the bug database in shape.
<persia> I'm tempted to leave it "Confirmed" until someone can figure out *why* it is missing minimized windows.  As is, it needs more investigation before anyone can start writing code for the better of the two solutions.
<brendand> persia - good point
<persia> Then if you agree, I'll close the bug.  If you disagree with someone performing actions for you, feel free to explain why: most of the time a good explanation from someone who has been investigating an issue will override the instincts of a long-time triager.
<brendand> persia - possibly it's related to the fact that minimized windows don't show a preview in the task switcher, just an icon
<persia> Indeed, those may have the same cause (although I don't know enough details to know about it).
<hggdh> persia: good morning/afternoon/evening/morning again (I have no idea where you are now ;-)
 * persia is happily floating in a private timezone
<persia> And a happy diurnal period to you as well
<hggdh> persia: I have been wondering on usability/accessability being bundled together... the more I see it the less I like it
 * hggdh would rather be a nocturnal animal, but noblesse oblige and all that
<persia> "night" is a diurnal period :)
<persia> Could you give me an example?
<hggdh> persia: darn, I lost it :-(
 * hggdh grabs a hot, just-brewed coffee (Brazilian, BTW) and really tries to wake up
<persia> hggdh, Could you paraphrase an example?  Doesn't have to be a real one.
<hggdh> persia: this was out of an email exchange on bugsquad, where accessibility was mixed together with usability
<hggdh> but... until the cobwebs leave my brain alone...
<persia> Catch me later then :)
<hggdh> will do ;-)
<hggdh> catching up with you is easy ;-)
<brendand> i'm thinking this bug is 'medium' since it has a small impact on users, but in an essential hardware component
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/786897
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786897 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can not adjust CPU frequency (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<brendand> and i think all the info is there, so i'll set it to Triaged
<c0nsaw> Hey peeps, looking for a bug triage mentor ! have applied via the normal channels, but it says I may have better luck on this channel :) ...who do I contact :)
<charlie-tca> You are in the right place.
<hggdh> c0nsaw: just ask if you have a doubt -- better pointed questions than completely open-ended
<charlie-tca> c0nsaw: have you read the triaging guides?
<c0nsaw> I have, so will I just tear into it myself !
<charlie-tca> Please do, if you can. As any questions here, and one of us will try to answer it for you.
<c0nsaw> awesome, thanks !
<hggdh> c0nsaw: you do not really need a mentor, with us here. Any, and all, of us can help you -- you will be mentored by the team ;-)
<brendand> i'm thinking this bug is 'medium'
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/786897
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786897 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can not adjust CPU frequency (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> it has a small impact on users, but in an essential hardware component
<hggdh> brendand: agreed
<charlie-tca> brendand: should be tagged regression-release too, since the reporter "At Ubuntu 10.04.1 x64 I can choose the CPU frequency."
<brendand> charlie-tca - i can do that, but atm someone will need to set it to medium for me
<charlie-tca> We will do that
<charlie-tca> hggdh: you got that one?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I did
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<hggdh> brendand: all done
<c0nsaw> cheers hggdh, Im looking forward to finally be able to contribute something !
<hggdh> c0nsaw: and we are looking forward to your help! :-)
<c0nsaw> this is why I love ubuntu :) such a cool community :)
<tuos> :-)
<hggdh> we do try... BTW this was the reason I started with Ubuntu -- friendliest community I found, with nice responses (even to rather dumb questions)
<tuos> Even idlers smile. =)
<hggdh> indeed
<c0nsaw> ha !
<micahg> hggdh: +1 :)
<maco> bdmurray: bugstats page is apparently broken. the .data file shows "None" in all the non-datestamp columns
<brendand> low importance bug in compiz - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/787097
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787097 in compiz (Ubuntu) "workspace difficult to identify when using desktop wall on black wallpaper (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> minor usability issue in core application
<c0nsaw> Hi guys, Im #theNewGuy, started triaging today, if I feel a reported bug is a duplicate, do I just hit the mark as duplicate link, what happens then, just wondering before I hit it !!
<micahg> c0nsaw: it's marked as a duplicate, there's some text you should add to the bug before marking it as a duplicate, have you seen the canned responses page?
<c0nsaw> hi, no, can you link me please
<micahg> !responses | c0nsaw
<ubot4> c0nsaw: response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<c0nsaw> cheers !
<JFo> c0nsaw, before you do that, what package is the bug for?
<JFo> some packages have different duplication requirements
<JFo> I'm thinking selfishly of course
<JFo> :)
 * charlie-tca thinks selfish is good sometimes
<JFo> heh
<c0nsaw> nothing in particular, my question was hypothetical, I'm just trying to get a feel for it :-)
<JFo> ah, I see
<JFo> well, something to keep in mind :)
<c0nsaw> great to have you guys here anyway to show me the ropes :)
<c0nsaw> ya for sure, thanks
<hggdh> c0nsaw: ìt all actually depends on what is affected by the bug. Usually for kernel and X we do *not* duplicate -- unless we are very, very sure it is the exact same hardware
<hggdh> so, rule of thumb: if it is touching the hardware, be careful. If it is purely software, probably kosher to dup
<hggdh> and, of course, in doubt, just ask -- like 'Is bug xyz a dup of bug zyx?'
<hggdh> and we will be happy to look at them and provide you with our insights (caveat emptor, my insights are usually worthless ;-)
<bdmurray> c0nsaw: bug 787146 should have been marked as incomplete
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787146 in upstart (Ubuntu) "crashed (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787146
<c0nsaw> will do !! i have a "bug" here, but its more of a feature request, and I have replied with pre-written response i feel is appropriate, whats the best way to close this..?
<charlie-tca> c0nsaw: If you are referring them to brainstorm, invalid
<c0nsaw> bdmurray, cheers, have done that now !! sorry for being n00b, its my first day :)
<c0nsaw> thanks charlie ! will do
<charlie-tca> c0nsaw: Thanks for helping with bugs.
 * charlie-tca thinks the second day is the hardest
<c0nsaw> it'll be a learning curve, but Im delighted to help out !
<charlie-tca> We are always glad to have more help
<c0nsaw> i have 4 moths till i go back to college, so i plan to do lots of work for ubuntu :)
<c0nsaw> months*
<hggdh> and we plan to be happy for your help ;-)
<c0nsaw> I'll be stealing all the easy bugs for a while lol !!
<charlie-tca> Whew! it is good to have someone grabbing those
<c0nsaw> haha !!
<c0nsaw> my pleasure..
<micahg> c0nsaw: with almost 100k  open bugs, there are plenty to choose from
 * charlie-tca thinks that makes his measly 1000 or so bugs a cycle look small
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: those merge list / no Package: header bugs are likely duplicates of bug 346386
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 346386 in apt (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Update fails with invalid package files with "Encountered a section with no Package: header" (affects: 25) (dups: 23) (heat: 238)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346386
<persia> hggdh, Did you ever manage to wake up today?
<hggdh> persia: amazingly enough, not really...
<hggdh> but still trying coffee as the medicine from the gods
<persia> So, in terms of usability/accessibility, do you mean "accessibility" in terms of support folk with different input/output needs, or "accessibility" in terms of making a solution comprehensible to some theoretical user?
<jibel> bdmurray, I did a quick stat last week about these "merge list" bugs and it seems that it increased significantly recently http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/Selection_062.png , do you think of a change in apt that would explain it ?
<bdmurray> jibel: not that I know of - maybe more people release upgrading and apport working during the release upgrade?
<bdmurray> jibel: oh but those aren't auto reported...
<jibel> bdmurray, idk, just wondering. The content of the broken file is usually some html error page returned by a router/proxy.
<hggdh> persia: accessability as support for different I/O needs
<persia> Ah, then yeah, I don't think it makes sense to conflate usability with accessibility.  Mind you, I feel strongly that good usability has to be usable regardless of I/O mechanism, but I think that deciding how to conceive of a represetnation, or how to provide an expreience that doesn't require asking the user questions is independent of ensuring that everything supports a wide variety of I/O devices.
<persia> And I further believe that the skills required to consider multiple I/O models are completely different from the skills required to ensure the conceptual model of the system is unsurprising.
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ah very good.  Will mark them dupes from now on.  Thanks :)
<hggdh> yep
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: Thank you, marking dupes will help tracking the importance of fixing that apt bug.
<bdmurray> well not importance bug impact1
<bdmurray> hggdh: I've modified https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl based off what was discussed at UDS.  If you could take a look that'd help
<bdmurray> or anybody even ;-)
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: why was that used as the master though?  It seems rather old now that I am looking through... :/
<hggdh> bdmurray: looking
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: What does age have to do with it?  Do you have something against old things? ;-)
 * charlie-tca represents a lot of old ... :-)
 * hggdh is on the same boat as charlie-tca
<hggdh> bdmurray: I think it is exactly what was agreed on UDS
<hggdh> (the wiki change)
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: lol
<RedSingularity> yeah, no matter i guess
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: looks good to me too
<charlie-tca> RedSingularity: point being the age of the bug doesn't matter, as long it is present in the current releases
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: well thanks for bringing that up.  I have been closing those instead of marking dupes.
<charlie-tca> We usually try to make the oldest duplicate the master, if it has enough information for the developers
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: if you happen to know which ones they are its still possible to mark them as dupes
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: yes, doing that now.  Have them in my emails.
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: that bugsquad signature will be added automatically to the end of our posts or will we have to do it manually?
<RedSingularity> if everyone votes on it i mean...
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: if you use the greasemonkey script it'll be added to any comments you make at the bottom of a bug page
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: yeah sorry.  Just got your email.  Ummm do i have to use the 'built in' responses?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: let me take a screenshot
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: it just prefills the "Add comment" box on a bug page with the signature.  So you can type whatever you want before that.
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: oh i see.  Ok great.  Nice to see that implemented!
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-24
<evaluate> Hello.
<evaluate> I would like to have more control over the bugs for my package and thus I have gone through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl and sent Jorge Castro a message on launchpad around 2 days ago. Any idea how long it'll take to get a response?
<hggdh> evaluate: should not be long. YOu can also pop in #ubuntu-community-team and ask him directly ;-)
<hggdh> evaluate: I mean, his nick is on, I _think_ he is on
<evaluate> nah, don't want to bug him, I was just curios how long this usually takes...
<hggdh> no problems. jcastro is usually quite responsive to upstream requests
<paultag> evaluate: what kind of control?
<evaluate> paultag, for example I can't set the importance of bugs or set them to 'Won't fix' or 'Triaged'...
<evaluate> hggdh, I have to go in ~20 minutes, I'll ask him when I'm back.
<paultag> evaluate: when you say "my package", does this mean an Ubuntu package that you uploaded?
<hggdh> evaluate: np, welcome
<paultag> or your own project on LP
<evaluate> paultag, I'm the developer of the program and I'm also the maintainer of it in Debian.
<paultag> evaluate: so when you ask Jorge, you're asking to join bug control
<hggdh> yes
<evaluate> paultag, that I did already.
<paultag> evaluate: usually this has a process, but exceptions are made. He had to do the same for me and my debian packages
<paultag> then I ended up actually doing bug work
<hggdh> paultag: upstream maintainers have an expedited track
<paultag> hggdh: aye
<evaluate> BTW, is there something like 'Debian Maintainer' in Ubuntu, in the sense that I can get upload permissions for a specific package?
<hggdh> evaluate: there is, but it will be a bit more involved
<paultag> evaluate: yes but it's not used much
<paultag> it's easier (honestly) to just do MOTU
<hggdh> yeah
<paultag> evaluate: if you get your DDship, you can get MOTU
<evaluate> Well, since I already package the program for Debian myself, and I also have a PPA which I actively maintain, I guessed it would be easier for everyone if I just upload them to ubuntu too.
<paultag> evaluate: that's not the right process, use `requestsync'
<paultag> evaluate: upload to debian, then request sync. this is after DIF
<evaluate> paultag, well, currently I'm very busy, not sure if I can get more involved with Debian atm, and my mentor said he will only advocate when he sees that I have more packages or that I'm more involved...
<paultag> right now it should sync as it goes
<paultag> decoder: cool. Well, focus on debian side, ubuntu plays nice
<paultag> decoder: syncs are easy, you don't need upload rights for that
<evaluate> But syncs are also done manually by someone, right?
<paultag> evaluate: not for the first few months
<hggdh> only later on
<evaluate> But the package needs to be changed in order to work properly in Ubuntu.
<evaluate> I mean, it needs an extra dependency...
<paultag> evaluate: then fix the debian directory
<paultag> evaluate: you should know (being a package manatainer) that you can set extra deps based on dpkg --vendor
<paultag> sorry, dpkg-vendor
<evaluate> paultag, well, I didn't know that, but I'll look into it.
<paultag> evaluate: in the rules, check if vendor is ubuntu, if so set the extra dep, and add that to the control dep lines
<paultag> evaluate: check fluxbox if you need an example
<evaluate> Sounds good.
<evaluate> paultag, will do. Thanks!
<paultag> evaluate: rock on!
<evaluate> ok, have to go now. See you later and thanks for the help!
<guillemhs> hello,
<guillemhs> does it exist an apport-collect tutorial?
<charlie-tca> guillemhs: tutorial for using apport-collect or for how it collects the information?
<guillemhs> tutorial for using apport-collect
<charlie-tca> just type       apport-collect --help        in a terminal
<guillemhs> ok
<charlie-tca> It is mainly a way to get the logs for a bug report, so the normal usage is     apport-collect BUGNUMBER
<guillemhs> BUGNUMBER is the launchpad id?
<guillemhs> it means that first i have to enter manually the bug title and the initial comment, no?
<charlie-tca> BUGNUMER is the launchpad bug report number, such as 726229
<charlie-tca> for bug 726229
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726229 in emerald (Ubuntu) "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in decor_quads_to_property() (affects: 94) (dups: 10) (heat: 495)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726229
<JFo> guillemhs, are you asking how to initially file a bug or add data?
<JFo> apport collect is for adding data to an existing bug
<charlie-tca> If you have to enter a bug title and comment, please use      ubuntu-bug PACKAGE     instead to file the report initially
<guillemhs> can i add an apport-collect to a bug that it is not mine?
<guillemhs> for example, i am testing an specific package
<guillemhs> this paquet crashes
<guillemhs> this package crashes
<guillemhs> then i run ~# ubuntu-bug PACKAGE
<guillemhs> then i rum ~# apport-collect BUGNUMBER_from_the_PACKAGE no?
<guillemhs> run, sorry
<guillemhs> is this the initial reporting procedure?
<guillemhs> <charlie-tca> <JFo> hello?
<guillemhs> charlie-tca JFo hello?
<JFo> guillemhs, it will depend on the package and the maintainer's policies for adding data to a bug that isn't yours
<JFo> what package is it?
<guillemhs> now i was just asking because i was testing gwyddion
<guillemhs> a then i try to use apport-collect to automate the reporting bug process
<micahg> jibel: re bug 779174, I did an upgrade the way you suggested and did not have that issue, I have a new issue with ca-certificates-java in a chroot, also, I think it only affects people that previously upgraded
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779174 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "package ca-certificates-java 20110426 failed to install/upgrade during upgrade to Oneiric: fix path to libnss3 for multiarch (affects: 26) (dups: 18) (heat: 182)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779174
<jibel> micahg, I just reproduced it in a VM before adding the comment to be sure.
<micahg> jibel: weird
<jibel> micahg, indeed, and users are still reporting duplicates.
<micahg> jibel: I get this when I try to build eclipse on oneiric: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612318/
<charlie-tca> guillemhs: to add to the already reported bug, use apport-collect BUGNUMBER, but you will have to be subscribed to the bug report
<charlie-tca> You will not then add a comment or summary
<guillemhs> ok, i see
<guillemhs> thanks
<JFo> what charlie-tca said :)
<charlie-tca> It might decide not to allow you to add, in which case, you have to do it manually
<guillemhs> and how can i do it manually?
<charlie-tca> using a comment to say you have the issues, then attaching the logs one at a time
<guillemhs> ok, but apport-collect selects the correct files and just shows the correct log lines
<guillemhs> how can i do this manually?
<charlie-tca> guillemhs: right
<charlie-tca> you have to select the files yourself, according to what is already attached to the bug or what the triager requested
<charlie-tca> They are in /var/log
<guillemhs> ah ok
<guillemhs> i get it
<guillemhs> i was thinking if apport-collect can be executed and collecting the most current information
<guillemhs> log information and then in an automated way upload that info into launchpad
<JFo> that is what it does, yes
<guillemhs> ok, thanks both of you
<JFo> my pleasure guillemhs :)
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: how do i get apport to save the log files again?
<trinikrono> was it --save ?
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> yw, guillemhs
<charlie-tca> apport should save the files automatically
<charlie-tca> or I don't understand the question, trinikrono
<guillemhs> in which directory are those automatically saved files?
<trinikrono> instead of sending the bugreport to launchpad, i know there is option to save the files
<trinikrono> i just cant remember =\
<charlie-tca> It will automatically save them to /var/crash
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: you meaqn
<charlie-tca> you mean     apport-cli -p <package name> --save bug.crash
<trinikrono> yes charlie-tca that is exactly what i mean
<trinikrono> only thing is it saves it to what ever folder you are in the terminal
<trinikrono> i was trying out what is saved with different hooks
<charlie-tca> got it. Blame it on fatigue from UDS still interfering with my brain cells
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: i made https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPlymouth can you please advise if i left out anything
<trinikrono> first time i did a debugging page
<charlie-tca> I am not an expert on such pages, but I will look at it
<trinikrono> you can do anything :D
<charlie-tca> The file created by this command in a terminal : cat /boot/grub/menu.lst > menu.lst
<charlie-tca> is invalid. under grub2, there is no menu.lst
<charlie-tca> (we have had grub2 since karmic, I think)
<charlie-tca>  2011-05-24  09:03
<charlie-tca>  charlie@wecan:  ~  $ cat /boot/grub/menu.lst > menu.lst
<charlie-tca> cat: /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<trinikrono> o.o!
<braiam> trinikrono: it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<charlie-tca> We should explain more detail how to use plymouth:debug for reporters. They have to know how to add it to boot options, or we will get back a lot of How do i's
<trinikrono> i am trying to get help on that part of it
<charlie-tca> Maybe modify https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Freeze%20during%20boot%20or%20shutdown%20screen
<charlie-tca> to fit it
<trinikrono> i tried using plymouth:debug
<trinikrono> and it does not show anything in the desktop
<charlie-tca> or copy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Enabling%20Logging into the standard response
<trinikrono> thanks braiam :D
<charlie-tca> It wo
<charlie-tca> it won't display on the desktop, it will be:
<charlie-tca> Once the system has booted, you can view all the Plymouth debug output in file var/log/plymouth-debug.log.
<charlie-tca> so look in /var/log/plymouth-debug.log after you boot with plymouth:debug
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: put that in the debugging section
<charlie-tca> no, in the standard response lines
<charlie-tca> rather, Stock Reply
<trinikrono> ok
<charlie-tca> so when we ask the reporter to do it, we are telling them how to do it and where the log is
<trinikrono> it will need to adjust somewhat
<charlie-tca> Yup, it is a wiki, enclose the entire procedure in {{{ }}}
<trinikrono> the stock reply i put was from a actual bug report
<trinikrono> i was looking at a few of them
<charlie-tca> I will add it
<trinikrono> hmm
<trinikrono> the apport hook does not collect the grub.cfg
<charlie-tca> done, looks good now
<charlie-tca> If the hook obtained it, you wouldn't need it in debugging, would you?
<trinikrono> the hook doesnt
<charlie-tca> That is for the information that gets missed, normally, along with a bit of explanation about how to get the information developers need to work the bug
<charlie-tca> Do we have a standard response for debugging Plymouth?
<trinikrono> nope
<trinikrono> thats the thing
<trinikrono> the wikipage still had uplash
<trinikrono> so penguin told me to make the debugging page for it
<trinikrono> now it looks better thanks charlie-tca
<trinikrono> you really are super lol
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will get it added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses too
<charlie-tca> It's easy to review pages, but much harder to create them
<trinikrono> for me it was easy to make and hard to get reviewed
<njin> hello can someone look at bug 787055 thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787055 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bridge network device showing lots of dropped packets (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787055
<njin> hello, does someone experiencing a disruptive oneiric update ? compiz segfault with error4 inlibunityshell
<Pici> njin: Have you asked in #ubuntu+1?
<njin> Pici: thanks i'm going to ask
<evaluate> How can I set a bug as won't fix for natty and another state for oneiric?
<evaluate> IIRC I've seen this done on other bugs, I just can't see how I would do it. It seems that 'Nominate for series' doesn't give me an option to set different states for different releases.
<micahg> evaluate: only bug control can set won't fix (also, a task has to be added first)
<micahg> evaluate: which bug?
<evaluate> micahg, I got accepted in bug-control but still I can't see a way to set different states for different releases. Bug #782248
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 782248 in clipit (Ubuntu) "items do not fall into the menu (affects: 1) (heat: 283)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782248
<micahg> evaluate: you can nominate a bug for a release which you did, you need either an ubuntu-driver or someone with upload rights to accept the nomination (like me)
<evaluate> I see. And after the nomination is accepted, I can set the states?
<micahg> evaluate: yes
<evaluate> Cool.
<micahg> evaluate: BTW, you don't have to explicitly open a task for a previous release unless you think other people want it/will do it later, I can just reject the natty task if you don't plan on fixing it
<evaluate> I thought about setting it to 'Won't fix' on natty, to make it obvious that I wouldn't want to release a fix for it in natty since 1. there's a pretty easy workaround for it and 2. I have made modifications in the newer releases that will somewhat fix the situation for oneiric.
<micahg> evaluate: k, tasks accepted, please add those comments when you won't fix it
<evaluate> Sure. Thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-25
<RedSingularity> Anyone have the next -control meeting date available?
<RedSingularity> Oh and the next bug day...?
<micahg> RedSingularity: next meeting should be on june 9
<micahg> RedSingularity: bugday is thursday I think
<RedSingularity> micahg: know the times UTC?
<micahg> RedSingularity: 19:00 I think
<RedSingularity> micahg: both days?
<micahg> RedSingularity: bug day has no time AFAIK, it's when  you're available
<RedSingularity> micahg: ah ok.  Thanks buddy :)
<jtaylor> can someone check if bug 777420 qualifies for a natty SRU?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 777420 in ipython (Ubuntu) "show() blocks in pylab mode with ipython 0.10.1 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777420
<hggdh> jtaylor: it would only qualify for SRU if we could isolate the patches & apply it on the 0.10.1 codebase
<jtaylor> hggdh: that can be done
<hggdh> jtaylor: as it seems -- caveat, I have not looked at it in detail, it could be requested as a backport
<hggdh> jtaylor: do you have the changeset?
<jtaylor> hggdh: https://github.com/ivanov/ipython/tree/fix185
<hggdh> good!
<hggdh> and sorry I had not gone thru all ;-)
<hggdh> let me see what would take
<jtaylor> I can backport the patch
<jtaylor> but I would like to know if the release team would accept it
<jtaylor> ah backport would also be a possibility, 0.10.2 works well in natty, I' using it since release via my ppa
<hggdh> jtaylor: let me see if I get any position re. this
<micahg> jtaylor: is this a regression over previous versions?
<jtaylor> micahg: yes it works in 0.10
<jtaylor> and its fixed in oneiric
<micahg> jtaylor: then we can try for SRU depending on how "bad" the fix is
<jtaylor> the fix is simple, it just removes a feature check, the feature is available in natty so its not needed
<micahg> jtaylor: tasks are added, if you can make a debdiff, please subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<jtaylor> micahg: thx
<micahg> jtaylor: thank you for finding the upstream commit :)
<davmor2> kamusin: updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/785690 with shots
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 785690 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "banshee has somehow caused the compiz to mis function (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kamusin> thanks davmor2 , looking..
<davmor2> before and after added
<davmor2> kamusin: interesting issue isn't it :)
<davmor2> kamusin: by the way the white block behind the screenshot tool is banshee :D
<kamusin> doh.. davmor2 , are you using nvidia propietary controllers right?
<davmor2> kamusin: I am
<bdmurray> mvo: how does the meta-release file get created or where does it come from?
<braiam> davmor2: I cannot duplicate de bug... how you made it?
<davmor2> braiam: the banshee one?
<braiam> yes
<braiam> davmor2: yes
<hggdh> QA meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
<davmor2> braiam: It just happened one day,  I didn't create it.  I opened banshee one morning and got the white block instead of banshee been the same since if I unmaximise it.
<braiam> davmor2: it's still reproducible?
<davmor2> braiam: for me yes
<braiam> davmor2: you have any plugin in compiz that I should know?
<davmor2> braiam: nope stock install not played with anything other than the backgorund
<pedro_> so only reproducible on compiz/unity?
<pedro_> what about metacity without any effects
<braiam> pedro_: no for me.
<davmor2> braiam: I can possibly start it from terminal and see if any info shows up there and also from ubuntu old school too and see if it starts up there.
<braiam> ok then davmor2
<davmor2> braiam: the only thing is I need to do some work now so I'll add info to the bug in the morning probably
<braiam> the only thing that i have different is the video card, the mine is ati
<mvo> bdmurray: its in a bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/meta-release/ubuntu/
<bdmurray> mvo: yes, I found it and proposed a merge
<mvo> great, thanks!
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, looks great, merged
<roadmr> Hey! can someone help me with bug 787779? Should be importance: medium, I also confirmed/reproduced it, so I already set status to confirmed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787779 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "battery power notification is not fully shown in french (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787779
<rsalveti> hggdh: bdmurray: hey, anything else I need to do to be approved for the bug control lp group? :-)
<rsalveti> wait would probably be a valid answer too :-)
<micahg> rsalveti: I thought I saw you were approved...
<rsalveti> seems I was, just not part of the group yet
<hggdh> rsalveti: we are just waiting the regulatory 7 days
<rsalveti> my membership is still pending
<micahg> rsalveti: oh sorry, that was someone else
<hggdh> you have 2 +1 votes, which is enough
<hggdh> but we wait for a week for additional comments
<rsalveti> hggdh: got it, makes sense :-)
<hggdh> :-)
<rsalveti> that's fine, thanks again!
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-26
<CarlFK> what runs /etc/profile.d/* ? cuz it seems to be running everything in there 2 x
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<sdhasu> !staff
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<arand> sdhasu: Please stop that.
<sdhasu> make me
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot4> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops | idleone
<ubot4> idleone: please see above
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !staff
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot4> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<czajkowski> jibel: thanks :)
<czajkowski> could someone help me triage this bug please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/788508
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788508 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Machine randomly reboots for no reason (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> czajkowski: you'd have better luck on #ubuntu-x (during US hours)
<vish> (most of the X folk are in US or Australia.)
<czajkowski> vish: ah ok thanks was told to come here to triage them :s
 * vish in future, plans to buy only systems that are Ubuntu certified..   hardware certification team would take care of triaging :D
<czajkowski> vish: no doubt then I'll logger heads that I can buy X machine only if I live in Y country :)
<vish> ha!
<jibel> czajkowski, it is the right place for triaging but X gurus are usually on #ubuntu-x :-)
<jibel> czajkowski, this is a X segfault, it would be very useful if you could provide a backtrace. I've added a comment on the report.
<czajkowski> ok thanks
<czajkowski> jibel: is there a way to add that trace directly to tbe bug or do I save locally then add?
<jibel> czajkowski, and you're not alone bug 768159, bug 780358 have a similar trace
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 768159 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X server randomly crashes (Segmentation fault at address 0x7f18a55c7010) (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 139)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768159
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780358 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Random X crashes in Ubuntu 11.04 (affects: 17) (heat: 96)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780358
<jibel> czajkowski, save the trace and attach it to the report.
<brendand> this is the second guy i've seen with this report. maybe third:
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/788521
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788521 in ubuntu "Upgrade from v10.10 to v11.04 leads always to grub console after reboot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> i must admit this did happen to me once, but back when natty was in development (december)
<brendand> i'm really not sure about the package though, should it be update-manager?
<brendand> other report is : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/787625
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787625 in update-manager-core (Ubuntu) "10.10 --> 11.04 update fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/787379
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787379 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-Manager (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> brendand, in the 1rst report, the assumption that it is caused by Unity is wrong. We need the upgrade logs and system configuration to know if something wrong happened during the upgrade.
<jibel> brendand, for the moment assign to update-manager and ask for the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<brendand> jibel - well, certainly it's wrong to assume it's anything to do with unity
<jibel> brendand, we'll reassign to grub or the right package afterwards
<brendand> jibel - i guess i need to advise him how to boot into the system first (in case he doesn't know how to use grub
<jibel> brendand, sure, he may need to boot from a live cd to collect the logs
<jibel> brendand, 2nd report is strange, grub prompt says ' GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu5' which is the version in lucid, but he said he upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04. This may explain that the system doesn't boot. Once again we need the upgrade logs
<brendand> jibel - hmmm, i wonder. the time i got it i was using the initial install of ubuntu i had on this laptop which was Lucid upgraded to Maverick. Then upgraded to Natty and that happened
<brendand> jibel - then i reinstalled and it hasn't happened since
<jibel> mvo, can you add Oneiric to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development or may be are we waiting for a1 ?
<brendand> jibel - do we test the upgrade path?
<jibel> brendand, yes we do.
<jibel> brendand, but more testing of the upgrade is warmly welcome.
<mvo> jibel: can do after lunch
<jibel> mvo, ok thanks, bon appétit :-)
<mvo> thanks jibel :)
<jibel> brendand, I'll try to upgrade from L -> O but in this specific report there's something really wrong since it is not even the version from lucid-updates
<brendand> jibel - is it older or newer?
<jibel> brendand, older
<brendand> jibel - let me get something straight, if he installed fresh Lucid and then went straight for the upgrade, should it have been updated?
<jibel> brendand, the version from maverick should be installed at least.
<jibel> brendand, L -> N is not a supported upgrade path.
<brendand> jibel - didn't L->M switch to Grub2?
<jibel> brendand, 1.9x is grub2
<brendand> jibel - okay
<jibel> brendand, but the version should be 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 or1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3 not 1.98-1ubuntu5, which makes me think that this system has a problem with grub2 since it has been installed in Lucid.
<brendand> jibel - ok, sent to update-manager and set to incomplete
<jibel> brendand, thanks for your help
<brendand> jibel - no problem. these people seem quite annoyed at this issue. i think once we get a bit more info it might be a 'high' importance bug
<brendand> jibel - got to figure out what's happening first though... hopefully he comes back with the logs
<pedro_> folks remember that today we're having a bug day for Compiz! there's a lot of bugs waiting to be triaged so if you have some time, please do join us on that effort : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110526
<roadmr> Good morning! can someone help me with bug 787779? Should be importance: medium, I also confirmed/reproduced it, so it already has status confirmed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787779 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "battery power notification is not fully shown in french (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787779
<RedSingularity> micahg: ping
<serfus> is there something that a non bug control member can do on a new wishlist bug?
<brendand> roadmr - does it prevent the message being understood/make it ambiguous?
<roadmr> brendand: nope, that's why it's medium and not high :P
<RedSingularity> serfus: what do you want to do?
<serfus> RedSingularity, i am not sure what to do, as i can't set as wishlist
<serfus> is there anything else i should do?
<brendand> roadmr - strictly speaking it's medium, but i would define text that is missing but can easily be infered as in the category of 'workaround' :)
<brendand> roadmr - you're working around the bug with your mind :)
<roadmr> brendand: yes, the other 100% easy workaround is to resize the window so the whole string can be read heheh
<RedSingularity> serfus: well you would need -control privileges to set an importance level of any kind.
<brendand> roadmr - so i'd even go towards low..
<brendand> roadmr - if the window couldn't be resized, or if the missing text made the message confusing, then medium
<RedSingularity> serfus: what package were you triaging?
<serfus> RedSingularity, i know, so what i ask is if setting the importance is the only thing to do on this sort of bug
<serfus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/781280
<brendand> roadmr - i guess you're fishing for someone to set it? can't help with that yet :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781280 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Add a Screenshot-API (Plugin) (affects: 1) (heat: 223)" [Undecided,New]
<serfus> he is asking to add a plugin
<brendand> roadmr - you planning to join the Compiz hug day later on?
<RedSingularity> serfus:  have the user run the following to get system info:  apport-bug 781280
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781280 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Add a Screenshot-API (Plugin) (affects: 1) (heat: 223)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781280
<roadmr> brendand: hm, It's one of the most frequently-used applications so I'd hesitate to set any bug as low
<roadmr> brendand: yes, that hug day is today! I plan to pitch in, maybe after lunch
<jibel> roadmr, medium looks good according to bugs/importance: "Medium: A usability issue that does not limit the functionality of a core application. "
<roadmr> jibel: thanks! should I leave it as confirmed or move it to triaged? also I can't set the importance, might I bother you with help on that?
<serfus> RedSingularity, i didn't get you... i am not that much of a triager i'm actually quite new to this
<jibel> roadmr, updated. I did the easy bit, thanks for confirming this issue.
<roadmr> jibel: no problem, thanks to you!
<RedSingularity> serfus: Well before marking it as a wishlist item and marking triaged as well, the user, in most cases, should have their system info in the bug report.  This is done automatically most of the time but if a report has no system info you have the user run 'apport-collect bug-number' to collect system info.  In this case you ask the user to run apport-collect 781280
<RedSingularity> serfus: just make a comment asking the user to run that command in a terminal
<serfus> okay, thanks RedSingularity
<RedSingularity> serfus: no prob :)
<RedSingularity> jibel: still here buddy?
<brendand> roadmr, jibel - i would say that bug is 'Triaged' (i sometimes fix bugs in update-manager and would say I have enough there to work on if I wanted to)
<jibel> RedSingularity, hi
<RedSingularity> jibel: hey, bugs with the system not resuming from sleep are appropriate in the acpi package correct?
<micahg> RedSingularity: pong
<brendand> RedSingularity - linux, more likely
<JFo> linux indeed
<JFo> :)
<RedSingularity> brendand, JFo great thanks :)
<JFo> RedSingularity, no problem
<brendand> RedSingularity - np
<RedSingularity> micahg: just got an answer :)
<jibel> RedSingularity, I blindly trust JFo for this type of bug.
<JFo> jibel, hah!
<JFo> I'd never blindly trust me :-)
<RedSingularity> jibel: yeah, I have never worked these either :/  Just trying to find the appropriate package assignment.
<brendand> JFo - S3 bugs are usually drivers acting funny, right?
<JFo> could be, but there are several other possibilities as well
<brendand> JFo - now i'm gonna ask you to enlighten us...
<JFo> heh, well, I don't have all of the details just yet myself. That is something that cking is teaching me in the first part of this cycle
<JFo> :-)
<mvo> jibel: meta-release-development is update
<mvo> jibel: I update the auto-upgrade-tester now too
<jibel> mvo, great. Thanks.
<jibel> mvo, are you aware of a change in apt during Natty cycle that could lead to an increasing number of MergeList errors ? reports have been consolidated on bug 346386
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 346386 in apt (Debian) (and 1 other project) "[MASTER] Update fails with invalid package files with "Encountered a section with no Package: header" (affects: 79) (dups: 66) (heat: 614)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346386
<mvo> jibel: is this usually junk from e.g. a paywall or something else that intercepts the traffic?
<jibel> mvo, that's usually an error page from a router, proxy, dsl box, ...
<mvo> jibel: ok, I'm not aware from the top of my head why this is now more frequent, but I check
<mvo> jibel: just wanted to confirm that its usually this
<jibel> mvo, maybe that's just more users reporting bugs, but it's better to double check.
<jibel> or bug reporting made easier :-)
<mvo> the bug is defenitely valid and should be fixed, its rather silly that apt throws up its hands in a situation like this
<RedSingularity> jibel: oh wow.  Thanks for marking all those dupes for me.  Saved me some time from going back ;)
<jibel> RedSingularity, I have some tricks in my hat to deal with duplicates ;-)
<RedSingularity> jibel: ohhhhh.  Your a sly one!
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu Bug Day today for compiz - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110526
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca: where does everyone meet?
<charlie-tca> right here
<RedSingularity> Oh, I am ahead of the game then ;)
<charlie-tca> but you need to go to the wiki page and grab some bugs from it to triage
<czajkowski> jibel: bug resolved :D
<charlie-tca> installing Ubuntu 11.04 to work those compiz bugs
<jibel> czajkowski, good news!
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Compiz Bug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110526 | Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 6/9/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (n
<tsimpson> bdmurray: topic cut-off
<bdmurray> tsimpson: I see that, now to remember what the last bit was
<JFo> User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<JFo> bdmurray, ^
<tsimpson> User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> the limit is 390 characters
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Compiz Bug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110526 | Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 6/9/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> (tinyurl or similar may be helpful)
<bdmurray> I removed the whole Bug Control bit seems least likely to be used
<brendand> roadmr - the battery message doesn't even appear in the same place on my system :/
<brendand> roadmr - or i was looking in the wrong place :P
<roadmr> brendand: oh? where does it appear? mine is exactly like the screenshot in the bug
<brendand> roadmr - no, i was looking in the wrong place, at the wrong message
<brendand> roadmr - thanks for the reproduction steps
<roadmr> brendand: yep, sounded easier than changing the system language altogether or installing anew
<brendand> roadmr - should be an easy fix, just need to call set_width on the main window with the width of the label
<roadmr> brendand: how do you find out the width of the label?
<brendand> roadmr - or a text wrap property if there is one
 * brendand has to delve into the update-manager code
<mvo> brendand: let me know if I can help
<roadmr> brendand: you might just play a bit with the UI in Glade, some easy-to-set bit might take care of it. I saw something similar in checkbox and I just had to change width_request to -1 for it to be auto-resized to fit contents
<brendand> roadmr - yeah, i was going to look in Glade first. probably can be dealt with there
<mvo> jibel: fwiw, 11.04->11.10 worked for me in a vm
<brendand> mvo - how do you get the update to Oneiric notification?
<mvo> brendand: update-manager -d should work, if not maybe you have some proxy in between that caches aggressively?
<brendand> mvo - see it now.
<brendand> mvo - i won't be crazy enough to apply to my work machine :)
<mvo> brendand: hehehehe, I use it on my workstation ;)
<brendand> mvo - test in a vm first for me :)
<mvo> brendand: but to be fair, I keep a second machine around for when stuff goes very wrong (but that happens only every 3 days or so)
<mvo> ;)
<plars> is rampant segfaulting in X on natty a well known hot bug right now?  I did some quick searching but haven't found it, but from what I gather I'm not the only one getting bit by it multiple times a day
<brendand> plars - it was before release
<jibel> mvo, worked for me as well. I'm now trying wubi from L -> M -> N -> O, phew!
<plars> brendand: do you have a bug #?
<mvo> woah
<jibel> mvo, there are long standing SRUs that needs verification, looks good so far.
<plars> brendand: I have dual ati/i915 on my laptop, so previously I was just hitting the i915 hang (has been around since lucid or so?), but I didn't start seeing the frequent segfaults until a few days ago or so
<brendand> plars - which card is being used?
<plars> and the segfaults seem to happen on both (seems to be more frequent on ati, but possibly just because I'm not dying for other reasons)
<plars> brendand: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<brendand> plars - pretty close to what i have (HD 3400)
<brendand> plars - i have my own share of probles, but not segfaults
<brendand> s/probles/problems/
<jibel> plars, bug 774978 looks quite common, could you try the package from Sarvatt's ppa and see if it improves things.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "xserver crashes in RecordAReply when XRecord is enabled in syndaemon (affects: 33) (dups: 11) (heat: 210)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774978
<plars> jibel: cool, will take a look in a bit
<jibel> mvo, do you know who I need to bother to create the extra repository (http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/) for O ? it breaks the upgrade if extra is enabled
<mvo> jibel: wehh
<mvo> jibel: let me check
<jibel> 'break' is a strong word, it cancels the upgrade because it can't find the repository
<mvo> jibel: actually I think I could upload a empty package myself
<mvo> stgraber: hey, would you mind to upload a empty package to the oneiric extras.ubuntu.com repo? so that the packages.gz is created and all?
<tito> hi, i got a bug & a partial resolution concerning libgl1-mesa-dri, i would like to report it, but can't use ubuntu-bug. what is the way of using web interface ?
<tito> i can't found the link
<braiam> tito: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<braiam> tito: read the topic :P
<tito> i was reading it, but they are using ubuntu-bug
<tito> i did in another way, search "libgl1-mesa-dri" -> report a bug -> then i got a summary field and the rest in web
<tito> thanks, ++
<braiam> tito: ubuntu-bug «name of the package» or «ubuntu-bug pid» and it's all
<brendand> compiz bug day started?
<stgraber> mvo_: I'll copy something, wait for it to show up on LP and remove it. Should do the trick
<jibel> brendand, unless you're on a timezone where May 26th has not started, yes it is.
<braiam> i think that the time is UTC based on ubuntu?
<stgraber> mvo_: done. Oneiric is now visible on ppa.launchpad.net. Should appear on extras.u.c next time it's snyced
<charlie-tca> brendand: yes
<stgraber> *synced
<charlie-tca> bug days use your local time
<stgraber> (note that there's no package for Oneiric. I just copied one of maverick's, waited for it to show up, then deleted it. This way we have a Packages file but still no package in Oneiric)
<penalvch> just added bug 784455 to the Compiz Bug Day list New section :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784455 in compizconfig-settings-manager (Ubuntu) "Negative does not apply to new windows created (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 448)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784455
<mvo_> stgraber: thanks!
<braiam> davmor2: ping?
<davmor2> braiam: Hello not had chance I'm afraid silly busy today
<braiam> davmor2: ok :)
<braiam> can anyone set low priority to bug 781378
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781378 in compiz (Ubuntu) "unmaximize windows on upper screen edge (Fitts's Law) (affects: 3) (heat: 260)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781378
<pedro_> braiam, done, could you please also comment if you're able to reproduce? thanks!
 * charlie-tca got the first green on the bug day page
<braiam> pedro_: it's already confirmed
<MichealH> I would like to do alot of triaging :)
<pedro_> braiam, but without a comment, that's why i'm asking :-)
<MichealH> And again... Is my Computer okay for KDE?
<MichealH> The mouse moves fine, just KWin plays up
<MichealH> Im gonna need to restart... brb
<brendand> i consider this bug Low importance, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/786325
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786325 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unable to change mouse cursor theme and size (affects: 1) (heat: 869)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> a combination of unusual configuration and minor cosmetic issue
<braiam> brendand: but there is affecting too many users, also this isn't unusual configuration, most of the users personalize their desktop
<brendand> braim - okay. so medium then
<brendand> braiam - ^
<charlie-tca> pedro already took care of it
<brendand> this bug is easily reproducible, and i'd go for medium importance (close to high, but doesn't quite fill the requirements for 'severe impact on a small proportion of ubuntu users')
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/788786
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788786 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Display artifacts on rotated screen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> not sure how many people there are who can't live without a rotated display
<brendand> maybe tablet users
<brendand> aha
<brendand> so high then
<roadmr> brendand: what's your version of unity?
<brendand> roadmr - should be latest
<roadmr> brendand: strangely then, 788786 is a dupe of 753971 - if you downgrade to unity 3.8.10 you can redraw the display by hitting alt-tab, as described in the older bug
<tiagolramos> can anyone check Bug #783155
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783155 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "Natty: Loader chooses 64-bit instead of 32-bit library (affects: 8) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783155
<brendand> roadmr - i wouldn't say it's a dupe. not yet
<roadmr> brendand: hmm, they sound similar but you're right, it might be something else as the old one happened when restoring to the previous resolution
<trinikrono> bugday!
<brendand> roadmr - it always is wrong on right/left, but right on normal/inverted. plus, i don't even think my system exhibits 753971
<brendand> roadmr - i'll have to check though
<brendand> roadmr - hey, that update-manager label bug is tougher than it looks. Gtk really sucks :)
<roadmr> brendand: one easy way to check is by starting an ubuntu classic session, if it doesn't happen there, then it's most likely a unity bug and 753971 is a good candidate
<roadmr> brendand: yea hehe, I dug a bit into gtk sizing and allocation for a checkbox bug and it was all really confusing
<brendand> roadmr - in a classic session now, doesn't happen
<roadmr> brendand: it's what Bryce asked us to do on 753971, see comment #10, that's how he figured out it was unity-related
<brendand> i'm gonna check if i can reproduce 753971 on this machine then
<brendand> anyway, see you later
<roadmr> see ya!
<braiam> there's a patch-reworks tag right, I don't remember.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-27
<evaluate> paultag, ping?
 * persia smiles
<davmor2> braiam: added notes to my banshee bug for you
<paultag> evaluate: yo
<paultag> evaluate: just in and out. What's up?
<paultag> Gotta run. PM me if it's private, leave the issue here otherwise, there are tons of awesome people here to help :)
<braiam> davmor2: ok, ty
<pedro_> now this is a nice graph : http://people.canonical.com/~brian/complete-graphs/compiz/plots/compiz-week-triaging.png
<pedro_> thanks a lot folks for participating on the Compiz Bug Day!
<pedro_> it was really lacking some love
<pedro_> morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Good morning, pedro_
<cprofitt> is there any other information I can gather to assist the maintainer address this bug
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pxljr/+bug/777670
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 777670 in hplip (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "wrong colors on HPCLJ 3500/3600 printer after switching to 11.04 (affects: 7) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> Other than testing that latest hplip driver, it looks pretty much correct. I will mark it triaged and let the printer dev take a look
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: thanks for confirming that one. I marked it, but we need to know about the hplip new driver as per comment #6
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: wow... that got posted within 30 minutes of my update
<cprofitt> goutamkk gets a cookie!!
<charlie-tca> heh, the system really worked?
<cprofitt> that time it did... I am still getting back in to my chair
<cprofitt> that was awesome
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 6/9/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<roadmr> Hey folks! bug 789123 was filed on eclipse, which was installed from non-ubuntu sources, but the trace indicates what looks like a genuine problem on openjdk-6. Should I change the affected package, or close this one and ask the submiter to file anew on the correct package?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789123 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Eclipse crashes/quits without any error messages (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789123
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: completed the test -- sorry for the delay -- had a meeting
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> did it work?
<charlie-tca> roadmr: Ubuntu will not work the eclipse package, since it is outside sources. If you are sure it is openjdk, you did it exactly right.
<roadmr> charlie-tca: hehe oops :( I just moved the bug to openjdk-6 and asked the reporter to apport-collect, it seemed unnecessary to put him through filing a new bug ;(
<braiam> roadmr: nice!
<charlie-tca> That was the right thing to do.
<roadmr> charlie-tca: I found two bug reports for that issue on the eclipse bug tracker and they seem to think it's a problem with Ubuntu's openjdk so I'm going that route with this
<charlie-tca> okay, but sometimes it is just easier for them to do that, too
<roadmr> charlie-tca: hehe glad I did it right then!
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: kindof worked
<cprofitt> regular print jobs print ok now, but the test sheet is still not correct
<charlie-tca> Saw it. Thanks for doing that, cprofitt
<cprofitt> not a problem... always looking to help
<charlie-tca> That should be a minor tweak, unless it is in the firmware of the printer itself
<cprofitt> the test page worked on 10.10
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that should be fixable then
<cprofitt> its the one that says Ubuntu -- so it is likely not in the printer
<maco> is it possible to reverse the sort order on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+patches
<maco> still "order by: patch age" but oldest patch first? (not oldest bug...not the same thing)
<braiam> maco: use the lp-firefox add-in, it sorter it
<wcchandler> Oneiric May 27th daily, amd 64, ubuntu-desktop, when booting live cd through KVM.  After bootsplash, wallpaper loads, mouse pointer shows up, then blue screen.  Nothing else loads.  Mouse can move around screen.  Right click does nothing.  Cannot send CTRL+ALT+DEL.  Known bug?
<JoshuaL> Oneiric is not even an alpha yet..
<charlie-tca> wcchandler: bug 789152
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 789152 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "When booting an ISO, "try or install" dialog doesn't start (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789152
<wcchandler> charlie-tca: Thanks! :)  Didn't know how to word that in a searchable form...
<charlie-tca> I know
<charlie-tca> Usually just check in #ubuntu-testing for things when testing the development release.
<wcchandler> Got ya.  I was going to ask #ubuntu-devel but this is such a petty thing, I didn't want to bother them.
<charlie-tca> Seems big when the install can't be done
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-29
<virusuy> hi everyone..
<stjohnmedrano> good day everyone
<nill> hi
<nill> i have a problem in ubuntu 11.04 on my dell vostro 1320. Please can anyone help?
<Ampelbein> nill: hi, this channel is about bug triage, user support is in #ubuntu.
<bil21al> i want to get involved in ubuntu
<Ampelbein> bil21al: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-21
<YodaDaCoda> Greetings everybody. I've spent the last couple hours messing with setting up a bootable USB with grub2 and a bunch of ubuntu iso files. I only have an 8gb drive to use, so I wanted to use btrfs w/ compression to fit a little more on. Unfortunately, the ubuntu initrd doesn't work with btrfs, because of a single line in a single script where btrfs is not included in the list of compatible filesystems.
<YodaDaCoda> I've added it myself and am now successfully booting an iso from a btrfs formatted drive. How do I go about having this officially changed?
<ersi> Good question, I'd probably file a launchpad bug/issue as a 'Enhancement'. Question is where to attach it >_>
<YodaDaCoda> That's pretty much my train of thought as well.
<YodaDaCoda> I imagine it'd be simple enough for the maintainer to add the necessary 6 characters to the file, but that's not much help if the appropriate maintainer never sees it.
 * ersi nods
<TheLordOfTime> micahg: when you get to it, LP Bug 909109 and LP Bug 915344 can be wishlisted.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 909109 in pcre3 "upgrade to >= 8.20, enable JIT support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909109
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 915344 in nginx "enable PCRE JIT support in nginx 1.1 on precise" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915344
<TheLordOfTime> or at least 915344
<jtaylor> anyone with natty up for some SRU verification?
<jtaylor> bug 986279
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986279 in hg-git "can't clone the repo: ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986279
<LordOfTime> anyone with bugcontrol alive?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-22
<Logan_> hggdh: poke
<Logan_> Does anyone know what to do if a bug has been filed against a package that was removed from the repositories after that bug was filed?
<Logan_> Do we mark as Won't Fix or Invalid?
<Logan_> (I don't appear to have the permissions to mark the bug as Won't Fix, if that's the answer.)
<micahg> Logan_: invalid is fine (one should check if it needs an sru for previous releases and asks for tasks if appropriate)
<Logan_> Alright, thanks. :-)
<Logan_> By the way, I really want Gimp 2.8 in Precise. :-P
<Logan_> Can I just say that all of the reverse dependencies work? ;-)
<Logan_> (I kid, of course.)
 * micahg suggests crowdsourcing
<Logan_> Meh, too lazy. ;-P
<Logan_> I'm busy fixing string bugs.
<Logan_> Since they're so easy.
<Logan_> I mean, you change the string.
<Logan_> And then you request merging.
<mitya57> Hi there, can anybody please add precise targets to bug 990689 and bug 1002802?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990689 in unity-mail "No message count" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990689
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1002802 in unity-mail "[SRU] Unity-Mail 0.92.3 bugfix release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002802
<TheLordOfTime> micahg: around?
<vibhav> Any bug supervisor around
<vibhav> ?
<vibhav> Can https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/644578 be nominated for oneiric?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644578 in update-notifier "gettext required by package scripts, but not a dependency " [Medium,Fix released]
<vibhav> micahg: ping
<micahg> LordOfTime: vibhav: available for quick question or will be back soon
<vibhav> micahg: Nevermind
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-23
<vibhav> Any bug supervisor available?
<vibhav> Could anybody nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs5/+bug/924002 for oneiric?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 924002 in autofs5 "build system strips binaries, so no debug symbol packages available" [Medium,Fix released]
<vibhav> any bug supervisor available?
<vibhav> om26er: If I am right you are a bug supervisor?
<rbasak> Please could someone accept my precise SRU nominations on bug 988819 and bug 988520?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988819 in modsecurity-apache "wrong path to libxml2.so.2 in mod_security" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988819
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988520 in krb5 "After failed auth, subsequent auths in same context fail" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988520
<jarlath> I'm not sure what package to file this bug against, but basically users who do not require a password to login  have their sound muted every time they log in. Any ideas?
<jdstrand> rbasak: done
<rbasak> thank you!
<vibhav> micahg: Did you check the application I sent to the bug control?
<micahg> vibhav: your application didn't contain examples of your triage work as the wiki asks for
<vibhav> micahg: tumbleweed said that I was applying for SRU work
<vibhav> It would make my work easier
<micahg> vibhav: there's no such application to bug control AIUI
<vibhav> I resent my application
<vibhav> re-sent*
<micahg> vibhav: not what I meant, I meant no such class of application
<vibhav> ah
<vibhav> Then how does one apply for SRU nominations?
<micahg> bug control is one way, being an uploader is another, certain other teams have access as well
<vibhav> like?
<micahg> you can see who's a member of bug control
<vibhav> As far as I can see , only devels are a member of bug-control, And I am neither of them
<vibhav> what do I do ?
<hggdh> not only devels are member of Bug Control. Anyone that has shown knowledge of triaging on Ubuntu can join
<hggdh> by submitting the application, and showing 5 bugs where knowledge of UBuntu triaging is visible
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-24
<blkperl> can someone mark bug 997096 as high - reasons: renders essential features or functionality of the application and has a servere impact on a small portion of ubuntu users
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997096 in eglibc "nscd segmentation fault" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997096
<blkperl> high importance rather
<Logan_> micahg: For bug 990985, you said that the description containing "Java" wasn't in the apt-cache show response, but it does still show up in the Software Center. Any reason behind this?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990985 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "Description Says It'll Install Java, But It Doesn't" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990985
<micahg> Logan_: what release?
<Logan_> I'm in Precise
<Logan_> but there haven't been any changes since then
<Logan_> for the package, at least
<micahg> app-install-data might need a refresh
 * Logan_ looks
<Logan_> holy crap that's a large file
<Logan_> it seems so...inefficient
<Logan_> it froze my browser :-(
<micahg> Logan_: I think that Bug #998309  could be reevaluated
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 998309 in vim "remove vim-tiny will remove ubuntu-minimal (dup-of: 100029)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998309
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 100029 in ubuntu-meta "[wishlist] remove vim-tiny/vim-minimal from ubuntu default install." [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100029
<Logan_> How so?
<micahg> reason given isn't valid anymore, we can put something on the CD without it being in minimal (and nano is in standard, not minimal at this point)
<Logan_> hmm
<Logan_> but note the related bug I linked to
<micahg> I just did :)
 * micahg digs deepr
<micahg> nope, don't see any reason
<Logan_> micahg: reason for?
<micahg> don't see any comments why vim-tiny should be in minimal
 * micahg reopens
<Logan_> oh
<Logan_> which one are you reopening?
<Logan_> 100029?
<micahg> the new one
<Logan_> whoops, I fail
<Logan_> which one are you reopening? :-P
<micahg> Bug #998309
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 998309 in vim "remove vim-tiny will remove ubuntu-minimal (dup-of: 100029)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998309
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 100029 in ubuntu-meta "[wishlist] remove vim-tiny/vim-minimal from ubuntu default install." [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100029
<Logan_> micahg: you should reopen 100029 instead
<Logan_> it's older
<micahg> Logan_: no, it's history at this point :)
<Logan_> :-(
 * Logan_ subscribes
<Logan_> micahg: you've gotta admit
<Logan_> I handled that bug well. :-P
<Logan_> added the correct package, marked the current one as invalid, added a detailed explanation
<Logan_> I'm a new triager, so I'm still trying to get good at this :-P
<micahg> Logan_: heh, don't worry about
<micahg> Logan_: you got the facts straight, the extra leap I made was because I have a dev hat as well :)
<Logan_> heh
<Logan_> you and your hat
 * micahg needs a hat rack
 * micahg marks it triaged as wel
<Logan_> cool beans
<micahg> Logan_: thanks for your work on this :)
<Logan_> haha, np
<Logan_> thank you!
<mitya57> Hi there, can anybody please add precise targets to bug 990689 and bug 1002802?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990689 in unity-mail "No message count" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990689
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1002802 in unity-mail "[SRU] Unity-Mail 0.92.3 bugfix release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002802
<ritz> heya, looking for a bug supervisor to nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+bug/806606 for SRU, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates .
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 806606 in gnome-nettool "ip information frame not displayed correctly" [Critical,Fix released]
<ritz> new to this process, let me know if I missed on something here
<ritz> seb128, hi, busy ? ^^^
<seb128> ritz, hi
<seb128> ritz, nominated for oneiric, you should probably subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to it as well
<ritz> seb128, will do, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<Nex2> hi
<Nex2> i've got a problem with my system as it frequently freezes... I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and a nvidia card. I've read something about this issue but could not find a solution. Can anyone help me?
<Nex2> when it freezes, I can still move my cursor, but can't switch to tty or something else
<Nex2> btw: is this the right channel to ask? :)
<Nex2> I guess I'm in the wrong channel? and should join ubuntu?
<Nex2> #ubuntu
<s9iper1> just click on ubuntu with # like this #ubuntu
<Nex2> that does not really answer my question and tbh I don't understand what you want to tell me :)
<Nex2> anyway, I still guess this is the wrong channel...thanks anyway...have a nice evening...bye
<hendry> what's the best tool to report an issue with xrandr? reportbug?
<Logan_> hendry: ubuntu-bug libxrandr2
<Logan_> (Assuming that's the package providing xrandr.)
<Logan_> hendry: Actually, ubuntu-bug x11-xserver-utils
<Logan_> Because, according to http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/xrandr.1.html, that command is provided by that package
<hendry> umm, i get this Apport dialog about "development is completed"
<hendry> bit confused what to do next
<hendry> when i do continue, it does build up a profile of my system, but doesn't allow me to add information how to trigger the bug
<hendry> very confused how to report a bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-25
<lobster3038> hello
<patc1> hello, I got a problem with dual screen and kaffeine, can someone help me with this? Maybe a bug?
<LordOfTime> anyone here on bugcontrol?
<micahg> is that some new type of drug?
<LordOfTime> lol micahg
<LordOfTime> micahg:  this was reported as being filed by a user in #ubuntuforums, but i can't check it, can you see whether it contains sensitive info or not?  Bug #1004753
<LordOfTime> it was filed by ubuntu-bug, so its privated :/
<LordOfTime> s/by/via/
 * micahg looks
<micahg> LordOfTime: I can't see it either
<LordOfTime> really?
<LordOfTime> hmm
<LordOfTime> if the filer subscribes you or me directly, can it be seen?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but it should be visible at least to bug control after the retracer looks at it
<LordOfTime> glitch in the system maybe?
<micahg> nope
<LordOfTime> hmm
<LordOfTime> that's odd
<LordOfTime> because bugcontrol's supposed to be able to see *ALL* bugs
 * LordOfTime knows this to be true
<micahg> nope
<LordOfTime> under ubuntu i meant
<LordOfTime> :P
<LordOfTime> under the ubuntu project
<micahg> nope, they can't see security bugs or private bugs they are not subscribed to
<micahg> *private security
<LordOfTime> hmm
<LordOfTime> well its not a security bug i know that
<LordOfTime> i'll see if they can't add you or me, if they add me, i'll add you :p
<micahg> when the retracer finishes, it subscribes the crash triagers of which bugcontrol is a member
<LordOfTime> ah
<LordOfTime> so it may take a bit?
<micahg> maybe ,depends if the retracers are broke again
<LordOfTime> xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu)  <-- does bug control get to see bugs against this package?
 * LordOfTime was subscribed to the bug and can see it
<micahg> yes
<micahg> once the retracer does its thing
<LordOfTime> try now, i subscribed you right to the bug
<LordOfTime> (the retracer might be slow or broke :P)
 * micahg doesn't need to be subscribed
<LordOfTime> ah, i'll remove you then
<LordOfTime> the retracers are, what, slow then?
<LordOfTime> or broken?
 * micahg wonders if the lucid retracers are running still
<LordOfTime> (if they're broken, ETA on repairs are...?)
<micahg> LordOfTime: not a retracer bug :)
 * micahg wonders why the reporter made it private
<LordOfTime> micahg:  he used ubuntu-bug
 * LordOfTime shrugs
<micahg> nope, it was done manually
<LordOfTime> *shrugs* no clue, we can set it to public, i think, i dont see any overtly sensitive included files
<micahg> LordOfTime: you can ask the australian X folk late Sunday UTC if you like (I don't have time to check the attachments myself)
<LordOfTime> i'll do that, perhaps
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-26
<robotdevil> I dont have this file http://patrikfriberg.se/node/1              or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/872940           I only have /lib/udev/rules.d/61 or 64         no 62-bluez-hid2hci.rules
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872940 in udev "Logitech Dinovo Bluetooth keyboard fails after upgrade to 11.10 (dup-of: 123920)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 123920 in udev "Bluetooth Logitech Dinovo Keyboard/Mouse don't work" [Undecided,Invalid]
<robotdevil> kubuntu 12.04
<robotdevil> noone
<Logan_> eveninge
<robotdevil> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-58340.html
<robotdevil> the black bar issue, does anyone know if it has been reported, since I cannot seem to anything searching ubuntu bugs
<robotdevil> how do you change the boot splash screen in 12.04
<robotdevil> oops
<njin> Hello folks, there's a way to install all debug symbols for all the package installed on my system without download it manually ? Thanks
<luc4_mac> Hi! Is it possible to somehow mark a reported bug as severe or similar?
<dlentz> luc4_mac, unless you are in bug control, no.  you should provide the link to the bug and ask someone in this channel to do it for you
<LordOfTime> someone on bugsquad can poke it up to bugcontrol for ya
<LordOfTime> YO micahg.  around?
<LordOfTime> luc4_mac:  what bug is it
<LordOfTime> because there's very specific regulations about severities
<LordOfTime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<luc4_mac> dlentz, LordOfTime: this is the bug, I still can't figure out the component resposible and no one could help: 997767.
<LordOfTime> LP Bug 997767
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997767 in ubuntu "Network connection is lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997767
<luc4_mac> The fact that I can't use network with a Linux distribution is quite important I think.
<LordOfTime> luc4_mac:  does it do this on ethernet as well?>
<LordOfTime> or just wifi? or what?
<luc4_mac> Only ethernet, no wifi here.
<luc4_mac> Not kernel related, old kernels do the same now on 12.04.
<LordOfTime> is this a corporate network?
<LordOfTime> or a home network (personal)
<luc4_mac> No, my home network. Nothing changed since 11.10.
<LordOfTime> hmm
<luc4_mac> Tried both dhcp and static IP.
<LordOfTime> luc4_mac:  well after a while of inactivity the system goes into standby by default
<luc4_mac> Both KDE and xfce.
<LordOfTime> so when it comes back up everything has to be reactivated
<LordOfTime> networking included
<LordOfTime> is your system going into standby?
<luc4_mac> This is a desktop, no suspend. I can't even set that up.
<luc4_mac> Also the system wakes up in less than a second.
<luc4_mac> It is sufficient to plug the mouse in.
<LordOfTime> hmm, that's odd.  but filing the bug against "Ubuntu" won't help you
<LordOfTime> it
<luc4_mac> It doesn't seems like a stand by.
<LordOfTime> hmm
<luc4_mac> Upgrading to 12.04 caused it and I have no idea what is causing this… so where should I file it?
<luc4_mac> Also tried /etc/network/interfaces without network manager. Same happens.
<LordOfTime> and you're sure its 12.04 Ubuntu related, and not a hardware problem?
<luc4_mac> mmh… it is difficult to test that… I have two network interfaces here, one stopped working completely with 12.04, the other one is integrated in the mb and is causing this...
<luc4_mac> I should install some other os...
<LordOfTime> or try some other live USB :P
<luc4_mac> I spent an hour with that, but it seems like this old pc is not able to boot from usb…
<luc4_mac> ok, I'll try that some way.
<LordOfTime> how old is the system?
<LordOfTime> liveusb/livecd
<LordOfTime> same diff
<luc4_mac> mmh… 10 years?
<LordOfTime> o.o
<LordOfTime> and its still *functional*?
<luc4_mac> Yes, slow but functional yes.
<LordOfTime> i think it'd be hardware incompatibility
<luc4_mac> Never had any troubles with 10.10. Suddenly had troubles an hour after 12.04.
<LordOfTime> you see this with new new drivers and old old systems
<LordOfTime> try booting a Debian 6 live cd or something
<LordOfTime> see if the bugs occur in that too
<luc4_mac> Switching to the older kernel should have helped...
<LordOfTime> if it does there too its likely hardware related
<LordOfTime> and indeed, if the kernel is old enough it would have
<luc4_mac> 3.0.* was ok anyway...
<luc4_mac> ok, I'll try to boot 11.10 which was ok and I'll test. Maybe some hardware issue that happened during upgrade. Coincidences happen.
<LordOfTime> indeed
<LordOfTime> esp. with 10 year old hardware
<LordOfTime> (technicians see this all the time)
<luc4_mac> anyway… two nics at the same time...
<luc4_mac> ok, thanks for your time!
<penguin42>  LordOfTime: I've just marked it as Linux since as you say it doesn't seem to be going to sleep
<LordOfTime> penguin42:  s/LordOfTime/luc4_mac/
<penguin42> LordOfTime: I'm curious about the errors count on the interface though
<LordOfTime> ;P
<penguin42> oh sorry
<LordOfTime> he's offline too
<LordOfTime> oop i lied
<LordOfTime> my xchat's beings tupdi
<LordOfTime> stupid*
 * LordOfTime beats his keyboard into submission with compressed air
<jack_> After reinstalling ubuntu, it does not show me wired interface, neither headphones work nor brightness decresaes. In short, many hardware problems. I tried this formatting and installing many times but of no use.
<jack_> In windows, all of these works but not in ubuntu
<dlentz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~solar-retrofit-and-restoration-v/+bugs?field.searchtext=&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE
<dlentz> ^ i think this person's a bit off their rocker...
<dlentz> filing bugs about being persecuted by local authorities
<LordOfTime> well they're marked as invalid already
<LordOfTime> so....
<dlentz> some of them
<LordOfTime> i think someone on bugcontrol needs to have LP admins purge that user
<LordOfTime> or block them
<LordOfTime> i agree its becoming spammy
<LordOfTime> but a lot of em are dupes
<LordOfTime> so i'd call this a spammer
<dlentz> if i find that series of bug reports funny, does it make me a bad person?
<LordOfTime> yeah, it does :P
 * LordOfTime slaps a "Bad Person" tag onto dlentz
<dlentz> i was going to make a black helicopter reference after about the 10th bug, but remembered the sacred CoC, and stopped myself
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-27
<mfisch> oh god, I spent 10 minutes trying to figure out one of her bugs
<LordOfTime> mfisch:  lol, this is why some people shouldnt have posting rights
<mfisch> I'm not sure it's spammy enough, but I can ask launchpad to block her
<mfisch> LordOfTime: you guys thing it's spammy enough to ask LP?
<LordOfTime> mfisch:  i have no say in the matter, regardless, that was an opinion
<LordOfTime> anyone able to explain how DEP3 bug headers get added to a patch?
<Guest63959> hola
<Guest63959> hay alguien?
<LordOfTime> english if you can
<Guest63959> ok, i'll try it :P
<LordOfTime> what's up?
<Guest63959> so, can i report a bug here?
<LordOfTime> nope
<LordOfTime> !bugs
<ubot2> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<LordOfTime> Guest63959:  see that factoid
<Guest63959> ou
<Guest63959> i dont know in which package is the bug
<Guest63959> i just know which is the problem :P
<Guest63959> oh, i will read that in spanish, because maybe im wrong...
<kroq-gar78> Hello. According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates, I need to come here to ask a bug supervisor to nominate my bug for an SRU for Precise. Can you please nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1004370 for Precise? Thanks~
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004370 in visualvm "[SRU] jvisualvm won't launch" [Undecided,In progress]
<kroq-gar78> Also, could you please nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/937710 for Precise, too? They're in the same package and have a similar cause. Thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 937710 in visualvm "[SRU] VisualVM does not start with openjdk 7" [Undecided,In progress]
<luc4_mac> LordOfTime: talking about 997767, I don't think it is an hardware issue anymore. Tonight I tried to boot in failsafe mode and network is still up and running.
<luc4_mac> LordOfTime: I'll continue to run this test anyway. Might be just a coincidence.
<veger> Could someone set the importance of bug #432369 to wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 432369 in network-manager "Too many network OSD notifications when resuming from sleep" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432369
<csilk> Hi, I just submitted some terribly vague bugs to launchpad
<csilk> I need to identify what packages are at fault here
<csilk> Anyone willing to help out?
<csilk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1005150
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1005150 in ubuntu "Borders, tabs and general UI separators are too big" [Undecided,New]
<csilk> I know it's vague but I think the issue generally needs to be raised
<wylde> csilk: see my reply in #ubuntu heh
<csilk> wylde, just replied hhaha
<wylde> lol yeah I saw.
<wylde> csilk:  you may have better chance of getting noticed on one of the mailing lists. Moment.
<wylde> csilk: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/mailinglists <--- probably ubuntu-desktop or similar mailing lists would be appropriate.
<wylde> or maybe even on the forums.
<csilk> wylde, does anybody that matters look at the forums in the same way they would look at the mailing list?
<wylde> csilk: personally, I'd hit the mailing list, although posting on the forums should still get some views and it will stay as a long term item that will still be around after your post to mailing list is gone. :)
<csilk> I'll probably do both
<wylde> csilk: you could 1.) Post to the forum 2.) link to your forum post in your post to the mailing list?
<csilk> Could do
<csilk> It's sad that I have to think of the best way to not get ignored
<csilk> I need to make shuttleworth sit down at my machine and try to work with Eclipse to get him to realise how shitty everything is
<wylde> csilk: it's not that you'd get ignored. Odds are much better this way to have your thoughts considered. Since the bug report, is technically not a bug.
<csilk> I walked past the canonical offices in London yesterday. Might stage a one day protest to get publicity :p
<wylde> lol
<penguin42> csilk: I suggest you try adding a screenshot marked up showing what could be changed while making it better
<penguin42> csilk: Or even better try tweeking the theme and show that it would be better - my guess is that the UI components are following the current trend to make everything large enough that they can be used by a vaguely prodded thumb on a touchscreen
<wylde> that is exactly the impression I get from the default unity desktop.
<csilk> penguin42, I wish I had the ability to fix the mess. I would just do it and make a patch set available. Screenshotting and talking about all the issues would take a big chunk of time which I don't have at the moment but I did plan to actually sit down for two hours and write everything up
<penguin42> csilk: OK, when you do add it to the bug - I suspect the bug will probably get bounced unless you point to specifics
<csilk> I'm going to screen shot the differences in OXS and Unity to highlight how Unity is just too bulky to be used for serious work on any normal display
<penguin42> everything seems to be going that way at the moment; at least google added the 'compact' mode to their interfaces again
<veger> Could someone set the importance of bug #432369 to wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 432369 in network-manager "Too many network OSD notifications when resuming from sleep" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432369
<luc4_mac> penguin42: sorry to bother you, referring to 997767 I added a new important information. Do you think I can do something else to help?
<njin> RedSingularity: are you in ?
<njin> hggdh:ping
<penguin42> bug 997767
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997767 in linux "Network connection is lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997767
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Interesting that the failsafe mode stops it shutting down - not sure why though; the trick to fixing it is going to be figuring out what (other than the network being down!) is different when it is
<luc4_mac> penguin42: should I try to enable services one by one and see what causes the problem?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: I was just about to add a question - is it the wifi or the wired that's dropping off?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: wired
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Is it possible for you to try the wifi as well?
<penguin42> I'm just trying to figure out if it's something specific to the particular device
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I don't have wifi available at all.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: only two ethernet interfaces.
<penguin42> fair enough
<penguin42> hang on - do you mean that you think you should have wifi but it doesn't work or that you really do have two ethernets ?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: no no, no wifi adapter. I've always had eth0 and eth1. From that point of view, nothing changed.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: what is suspect is that after upgrading to 12.04, the network interface I've always been using didn't sense the network anymore, and I had to switch to the other.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: OK, it's just that your dmesg shows 'AR928X Wireless Network Adapter'
<luc4_mac> penguin42: mmh… that is new to me...
<penguin42> luc4_mac: And it shows up in the ifconfig and the iwconfig.txt attached to there
<luc4_mac> penguin42: oh my god… that must be a mistake...
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Actually, no it just shows up in the iwconfig - not in the ifconfig
<penguin42> it's a bit confusing because you're latest stuff shows eth0/wlan0   but you're repeated ifconfig shows eth0/eth1
<luc4_mac> penguin42: yes, it is embarassing… I made a mistake I guess...
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Well - did you?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I think I ran apport on the wrong system yesterday. Can I fix that mistake?
<penguin42> haha :-)
<luc4_mac> penguin42: ah yes… I guess I did it… :-(
<penguin42> luc4_mac: OK, so add a comment that you did, then I think if you run the apport collect again on the right system it has a chance
<luc4_mac> penguin42: aahhh… I'm so sorry...
<penguin42> luc4_mac: If it doesn't, just file another bug and we'll kill that one off
<luc4_mac> penguin42: let me fix my mistake, really sorry...
<penguin42> hey, it happens
<luc4_mac> penguin42: anyway, the fact about failsafe is correct. Failsafe makes it work.
<penguin42> lots of things change in failsafe - now it's just a matter of figuring out which one is the problem
<luc4_mac> penguin42: ok, I think it worked, but I think it is not possible to remove the other files collected to avoid confusion right?
<penguin42> I'm not aware of a way
<luc4_mac> Ok, I'll add a comment explaining what happened.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: when I'm at the login screen I see a failsafe option. I remember I used that once to turn off X server. Am I wrong?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: I thought that's a different failsafe - the one at the login prompt is normally if there is a problem in your gnome config or dot files; that's very different from the one at boot time
<blueyed> Can somebody please try to reproduce/confirm bug 1004947?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004947 in apt ""apt-cache search" is slow because of listing /var/lib/apt/lists 45227 times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004947
<blueyed> There is a test case, which you just need to copy/paste/execute.
<Daekdroom> I'll test it once the page loads.
<Daekdroom> Confirmed.
<Daekdroom> Wait, what?
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> It returned '1'
<blueyed> Daekdroom: thanks, good to know. Then it is something on my system/setup that triggers it.
<hggdh> blueyed: also on mine, one single open.
<penguin42> oh that's a fun bug - I wonder what % of the time it takes
<hggdh> I was curious also on that
<penguin42> still, it would be better if it didn't do that, I wonder if it's a trade off v the amount of memory it uses
<hggdh> the problem is it did not do it (in my case)...
<blueyed> penguin42: interesting idea.. but I really cannot think of why it would be better to list a directory such often than to just remember its contents once.
<blueyed> I think a code investigation is in order here, but it would be far easier for somebody who knows apt's internals already.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-20
<zequence> Hi. I'd like some help with targetting this bug to precise and quantal please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1163638
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1163638 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio fails to release card to jack" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> zequence: Ì targeted both Precise and Quantal
<zequence> hggdh: Thanks. Only ubuntu-bugs people who can do that, btw?
<hggdh> zequence: right now I am not sure -- bdmurray will know --. I think you may need, at least, bugcontrol, or being a member of another team, like -releases
<zequence> hggdh: Ok, thanks.
<hggdh> (bugcontrol used to have it, but I think it got more restricted)
<bdmurray> hggdh: bug control can nominate to a release and ubuntu-release-nominators can approve those nominations
<bdmurray> hggdh: well and uploaders for the package
<hggdh> bdmurray: thanks, I keep forgetting it
<hggdh> zequence: ^
<Naddiseo> Could I get some help triaging bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1178000
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1178000 in gnome-shell "Monitor on second video card doesn't display anything after login" [Medium,New]
<zequence> hggdh: Ah
<penguin42> Naddiseo: OK, do you understand what Owen is asking you?
<Naddiseo> penguin42, I'm not sure. Your comment leads me to believe that I don't.
<penguin42> Naddiseo: did you report it?
<Naddiseo> Yes
<penguin42> ok, so when you say the monitor doesn't display anything - is it black completely?
<Naddiseo> Yes
<Naddiseo> The power light indicates that it's "on"
<Naddiseo> and not in standby mode
<penguin42> ok, and what does xrandr say?
<Naddiseo> in which state?
<Naddiseo> This is it when I have it working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684654/
<penguin42> when it's blank and it shouldn't be
<Naddiseo> K, I'll be back in a sec, I have to reboot to get that.
<penguin42> hmm, I'll be back in a bit - someone else please tell Naddiseo
<Naddiseo> penguin42, it looks the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684676/
<penguin42> Naddiseo: OK, so it's worth adding that to the bug report
<penguin42> Naddiseo: It's listing all 3 monitors there OK
<Naddiseo> Yeah.
<Naddiseo> So, probably a Meta or X bug?
<penguin42> Naddiseo: Ah, also do that xdpyinfo he asks for
<Naddiseo> Okay, added
<penguin42> Naddiseo: The question as I read it is, Does it* know the 3rd monitor is there? * being X, Gnome-shell and Mesa
<penguin42> Naddiseo: The fact the xrandr sees it means X has seen it; but could still be X leaving it blank
<Naddiseo> yeah,
<Naddiseo> I don't know how to proceed diagnosing which package this belongs to.
<penguin42> personally I'd try another desktop and see if it manages it
<Naddiseo> I tried unity, which wouldn't start and left the third monitor black as well
<penguin42> Naddiseo: OK, as I read it he's saying the problem could be X, Mesa (that does a lot of the GL/3d/composity stuff), and gnome-shell; which is quite a spread
<penguin42> Naddiseo: I'd try something that didn't do any compositing, KDE with it's compositing set to XRender, or xfce (which should be nice and simple)
<Naddiseo> K, xfce it is
<Naddiseo> Ok, back in a sec.
<Naddiseo> Okay, how do I set up xfce for this?
<penguin421> I'd install xubuntu-desktop and then choose it from the login screen
<Naddiseo> Ah, that might help. I just installed "xfce4"
<Naddiseo> I assume I'll have to use xrandr to set up the monitors the first time?
<penguin421> or one of the GUIs
<penguin421> I'd kind of hoped it would just line all 3 up or do something sensible with them, but don't know how smart xfce is
<penguin42> better
<Naddiseo> It duplicates two of them, and my third is black
<penguin42> ok, see if you can get it happy there
<Naddiseo> K, I got it working with xrandr. brb
<Naddiseo> xfce doesn't have a native way for setting monitor layout without xrandr/arandr
<Naddiseo> I have an xrandr command set to run on login which makes the monitors good.
<Naddiseo> What next? Should I see if the same works in gnome-shell?
<penguin42> Naddiseo: oh I'm surprised xfce doesn't have something better
<penguin42> Naddiseo: I'm not sure; try adding the info back to the bug and see what Owen says
<Naddiseo> Okay, done. Thanks for your help.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-21
<mnaumann> hi, could someone take a quick look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1104435 and tell me what needs to happen there next?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1104435 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [High,Triaged]
 * penguin42 reads
<mnaumann> it's in state "triaged" and there is a patch which has been approved (using launchpad to mark it as such) by 6 people, and a couple more who just commented that it works well for them
<mnaumann> patch + fixed package to be precise.
<mnaumann> thanks for checking it penguin42, so what do you say?
<penguin42> looking at the upstream bug it looks like there was a fix put in by the xfce guys - so is that fix in the latest ubuntu version in saucy?
<penguin42> hmm no, the saucy version is the same as raring
<bdmurray> I'd ask a patch pilot in #ubuntu-devel to review the patch and upload it to saucy
<mnaumann> upstream 4.10.1 fixes it, but saucy still has 4.10.0
<penguin42> bdmurray: I've just added a comment to the patch; the upstream bug talks about pushing two fixes, although I don't see the 2nd fix attached to the upstream bug
<mnaumann> i probably have a somewhat subjective view here, but am wondering why a bug like this, which is importance high, has many duplicates and somewhat high karma, and seems ot be rather easy to fix, remains unhandled for weeks. is this something which happens more often, or is this bug just not as relevant as i (subjective view) seem to think it is?
<mnaumann> i'm just trying to get a better idea of how serious this bug is, and to be able to tell how it relates to other bugs, something i hardly have a measure for (and would not know how to get a measure for).
<mnaumann> by "relate" i mean in terms of (non-) urgency.
<penguin42> mnaumann: there are lots of bugs, lots of bugs with patches even
<penguin42> mnaumann: I guess some people would have looked at it and seen Ricardo had done that patch - and thought they would leave it to him to push it to a patch pilot, but it's quite difficult sometimes
<penguin42> mnaumann: if none of them in -devel respond for a while try pinging one of them by name that are listed in the topic
<mnaumann> okay, thank you
<mnaumann> i'm just looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+patches?orderby=-importance so I see what you mean. is there also a way to sort by karma?
<bdmurray> also have all the comments on the merge-proposal is a bit odd
<bdmurray> if you look at http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ you'll see there are very few with that many comments
<mnaumann> well i asked all the people who commented to test and, if they can, approve the patch, thinking it would speed things up.
<bdmurray> and developers looking at that report may have thought one of those approvers was handling it
<mnaumann> hmm, i don't think anyone explicitly stated they would, though.
<bdmurray> right but if you just scan the sponsoring report you may not click through to that thing because of it
<bdmurray> anyway, the usual practice is for developers to comment on merge proposal and testers to comment on bugs
<mnaumann> so asking people to test + approve was actually counter productive.
 * penguin42 wonders why upstream isn't marked as fixed - perhaps he only does that when released
<mnaumann> well it's released, i assume they forgot (and was wondering, too).
<mnaumann> actually no, not released, just tagged
<bdmurray> mnaumann: well, it may have been counter productive.  I'm just speculating.
<mnaumann> i appreciate your speculations.
<penguin42> mnaumann: It probably would have been easier as well if the ppa said that it was just taking an upstream fix - that's more obviously a good thing
<mnaumann> i guess i would need to work within bug traige workflows on a daily basis to understand those things in sufficient detail to be actually of any use in speeding things up. which, like most others with a general idea of bug triage but none specific to ubuntu workflows, i do not.
<penguin42> mnaumann: Yeh my problem is I occasionally come past and try and fix something
<mitya57> bdmurray: re unity-mail sru — all sru information is in bug 1181558 (especially created for that purpose)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1181558 in unity-mail (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for 1.3.3~13.04" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181558
<mnaumann> well i do appreciate your help, penguin + bd, thank you.
<penguin42> mnaumann: No problem
 * penguin42 wonders if there are any plans to take pciutils 3.2.0 - it seems to have taken a patch I made for bug 690431
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690431 in pciutils (Ubuntu) "lspci crashed with SIGSEGV in pci_load_name_list() (with invalid parameter to -i)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690431
<bdmurray> mitya57: its missing the regression potential parts
<mitya57> bdmurray: added
<mnaumann> penguin42 + bdmurray: I wrote up this SRU request, it feels far from perfect, can you comment on it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1104435
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1104435 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu Raring) "xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> I thought there was some mention of it appearing high on errors.ubuntu.com.  If that is the case it is worth noting in the test case perhaps as people could watch for the new version on the error bucket for that crash.
<mnaumann> hmm, i also feel i came across such a comment, but can't seem to find it now. i'm still looking, though.
<bdmurray> maybe its on the merge proposal
<penguin42> it does seem to be hard to get stuff applied; I've got a bunch of small fixes I've tried to report up through debian, quite hard going
<mnaumann> can't seem to find it, giving up.
<shankstaBytes> is there a way i can report bugs in ubuntu?
<Pici> !bugs
<ubot2> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<shankstaBytes> god that seems complicated
<Pici> How exactly could it be simpler?
<shankstaBytes> it is like a 20 page document for a person like me that just wants to let some one know about a reproducable bug
<penguin42> shankstaBytes: Nah, it's just make sure you have a launchpad account (so we can come back and ask you questions) and run ubuntu-bug   then the package that the problem relates to
<penguin42> shankstaBytes: All the rest of that doc tells you what to do when you don't know which package it is
<shankstaBytes> i can't click on the application with ubuntu-bug -w
<shankstaBytes> the application is missing from the tray
<shankstaBytes> sorry i am just annoyed by this
<shankstaBytes> i want to let some one know about this bug though
<penguin42> shankstaBytes: OK, so what's the app?
<shankstaBytes> I believe it is bluetooth package
<shankstaBytes> the bluetooth system tray icon is gone
<shankstaBytes> after waking up from sleep
<penguin42> ok, I don't know much about bluetooth, do any of the other bluetooth tools fail as well - any command line ones?
<shankstaBytes> penguin42: it works if i reboot it is only after i put my laptop to sleep
<shankstaBytes> i can manually turn it back on
<penguin42> shankstaBytes: OK, to me that sounds like a kernel problem, but difficult to tell without some command line stuff to look at bluetooth (and I don't know bluetooth) - I'd run   ubuntu-bug linux
<shankstaBytes> its so funky
<shankstaBytes> i have a key that disables all radio
<shankstaBytes> i hit that key and i can turn it on and off
<shankstaBytes> i hit it and my wifi tray icon disappeared and never came back
<penguin42> nod
<shankstaBytes> bluetooth i got it to come back after some sigterms and what not
<penguin42> this stuff varies hopelessly between machines and how broken their hardware/bios/etc is
<shankstaBytes> alright man thanks i guess ill have to look into this when i have more time
<shankstaBytes> it would be awesome if I could fix some of this stuff myself, but i just dont have time
<shankstaBytes> how do these open source devs do it if they dont get paid
<penguin42> well many do get paid by various companies
<penguin42> others do it because they also have that type of problem
<TheLordOfTime> i know it's a security bug, but can someone with access approve the nominations for Precise, Quantal, and Raring, on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1182586
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1182586 in nginx (Ubuntu) "CVE-2013-2070: nginx proxy_pass buffer overflow vulnerability" [Medium,New]
<TheLordOfTime> (Saucy's not affected but the others need to be updated)
<melodie> hi
 * TheLordOfTime waves
<melodie> hello TheLordOfTime
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-22
<blubber> I'm experiencing a problem on my fresh Ubuntu 13.04 install, not sure if I should report a bug in launchpad.
<blubber> The problem is that periodically my computer stalls for a short period (lees then a second).
<blubber> After that it resumes as usual.
<blubber> I looked at top, the logs and vmstat, but I can't find anything out of the ordinary.
<blubber> Just noticed the music keeps playing when it occurs :]
<mnaumann> hi jdstrand, do you have a minute to discuss https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icecast2/+bug/894782 ? i'm the original reporter of this (less serious) security bug  you closed (after it was fixed in gentoo, fedora, suse, debian >= half a year ago) because - if i understand it correctly - the format of the patches provided is not suitable.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 894782 in openSUSE "Newline injection in error.log" [Low,Fix released]
<jdstrand> mnaumann: that's correct. fyi, it's also fixed in Ubuntu 13.04 and higher. I'll update the bug
<mnaumann> i'm looking forward to it, thanks.
<aaalbatrosss> Hi. I'd like some help with targetting ( nominate ) this bug to raring please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime/+bug/1164457. Best regards
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1164457 in tvtime (Ubuntu) "Crash when renumber current channel" [Undecided,Fix released]
<psusi> could a release manager open a grub2 task for 12.04 in bug #807801?  Needs an SRU...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 807801 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB2 fails to detect/add Windows entries on a UEFI system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807801
<bdmurray> psusi: just for P?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-23
<psusi> bdmurray, yea... I clicked q by accident.... since it isn't an LTS, I'm not worried about it
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  if you're still here, do you have access to confirm a bug nomination for the various releases of Ubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> got one bug on my radar i'd like nominated for the releases that're affected (it's a security bug, if it matters)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-24
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> could someone have a look if unity is the correct source-package for this bug? i am not sure if i had picked up the correct one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1183666
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1183666 in unity (Ubuntu) "[unity-menu-bar] new mails for thunderbird are only shown on the primary monitor, not on the extended monitor" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> dont know if it is a bug in thunderbird or in unity (or maybe something else)
<iceroot> and another question. How can i find the crash-report from this issue? i only see a window which is asking me after the crash to upload it but it would be nice if i could add this crash report to this bug (dont know where the uploaded crash report goes to) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkvncviewer/+bug/1183577
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1183577 in gtkvncviewer (Ubuntu) "gtkvncviewer is crashing when clicking on "make icon on desktop"" [Undecided,New]
<New2Ubuntu> hello anyone have a good thread or fix for the unity 3d problem on 12.4.2
<phillw> hi, is the way to report a bug that affects chromium (and does not affect FireFox)
<phillw> ubuntu-bug chromium
<phillw> ?
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  ubuntu-bug chromium-browser
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: thanks, it is not a crash bug
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  it has to be chromium-browser
<phillw> saves me manually trying to raise it :)
<TheLordOfTime> becauuse chromium != exists
<TheLordOfTime> but chromium-browser == exists
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: okies, thanks. You will have seen my mention of it and then getting passed to -devel.
 * TheLordOfTime lurks in both channels, so just ping
<phillw> I did spot you there! I do not lurk on the -devel channel, but was asked by -release to ask on there :)
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: The problem cannot be reported:
<phillw> This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again.
<TheLordOfTime> hmm...
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  what release?
<phillw> I'm running the dev version. Do I need to talk the OP through reporting it? (It affects v25 of Chromium and the v27 that I use)
<phillw> Oh, I'll just report it manually. It makes no difference.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  "dev" version means not-in-repos?
<TheLordOfTime> oh wait i misread
<TheLordOfTime> "dev" as in saucy
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  mind a quick ping?
<TheLordOfTime> (priv)
<phillw> indeed.. nope, ubuntu is still on v25.... see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1183086
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1183086 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Please update to 27.0.1453.93" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  you're asking for an update then
<TheLordOfTime> yeah that's something ubuntu-bug doesn't like iirc
<phillw> I'm not, the bug reporter is. I've been using the dev version, but this is getting a bit 'silly' now.
<TheLordOfTime> who's the reporter, CSRedRat?
<TheLordOfTime> good it's not them
<TheLordOfTime> >:D
<phillw> nope, I have asked in the past as to the reasons, but at least that bug has a bit of heat.... Not that it makes any difference :/
<TheLordOfTime> that's  because it's marked as a "security" bug
<phillw> yeah, but the updates of v25 drag on.... It does beg the question of why are we still bug patching v25 when there is a v27..... But, meh :)
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  read -devel
<TheLordOfTime> you have 3 seconds >:D
<phillw> I have read. So the original OP needs to report it, and then I can comment that is still borked on v27 :D
<phillw> :: SIGH :: it is a problem in chromium, it does not support the xdg system
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: (20:42:35) phillw: hi slangasek sorry to attempt a kidnap, but is xdg-open no longer used?
<phillw> 20:43:21) slangasek: phillw: can't say I know the answer to that; I've never used it directly
<phillw> (20:43:44) slangasek: phillw: it's certainly still part of the ubuntu-desktop seed, so I don't know of any reason it would be "no longer used"
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  separate bug perhaps?
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: As it works in firefox, it is a problem in Chromium browser
<phillw> Now the problem is to report it :D
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  perhaps an upstream bug?
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: which is what I suggested? Reporting it manually? but, I'm not that familiar with reporting such issues for chromium. I can email Chad directly to inform him and ask him to fully report it; he is the canonical guy in charge of chromium stuff and is an all round nice person.
<phillw> brb
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to build-testing nginx
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-25
<larsduesing> Good morning or such :-)
<larsduesing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1172755
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1172755 in linux (Ubuntu) "13.04 Kernel Panic Not Syncing - Attempted to kill init - error code= 0x0000009 " [High,Confirmed]
<larsduesing> should this not be filed against upstart or ubiquity
<larsduesing> (I'm running into that on booting from an usb-stick made by usb-creator-gtk)
<njin> hallo fellows, can someone set bug  1184066 as critical for me ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1184066 in casper (Ubuntu) "Cannot boot live media [missed udevadm and udevd]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184066
<njin> thanks
<penguin42> any reason that the version number was removed from the title?
<penguin42> done
<wigs> best way to mass revert another round of invalidated-as-ubuntu-release-expired from a particular user?
<wigs> the bugs in question were all confirmed or triaged, and obviously not peculiar to the release in the report
<TheLordOfTime> i don't think there's an easy way to "mass revert"
 * wigs ..oO ( or blacklist this person from changes to bugs affecting my packages )
<wigs> as this is not the first time
<TheLordOfTime> who is this
<TheLordOfTime> which "user"
<TheLordOfTime> because i know a TON of bugs were hit by autoscripts...
<wigs> dino99 this and last time
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, ping
<wigs> others intermittently
 * penguin42 assumes something is doable with lp-shell
<TheLordOfTime> probably
<TheLordOfTime> but i wonder if we need someone higher up the pecking order for that, penguin42
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-26
<sabrina> hi, i would like to create a live usb but when i reboot my computer with the usb that contains the usb iso image, i have the message: missing OS. have any idea please?
<RoyK> sabrina: did you use a usb creator or did you just dd the image over?
<sabrina> i just downloaded the image on the usb and after rebooted
<mitya57> sabrina: please use instructions at:
<mitya57> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows (for windows)
<mitya57> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu (for ubuntu)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-19
<hakermania> Hello there. I've read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates and I am not sure if Wallch is suitable for an SRU. Basically it has a bug that a boolean now is given a random value instead of always false and this causes the program to crash once the start button to start the process is pressed. But that is not a "crush on startup", but almost of equal importance. Should I go for it?
<rbasak> hakermania: that sounds like a reasonable SRU candidate to me, but it's a bit hard to judge from your description.
<rbasak> hakermania: what proportion of users of that package are affected?
<hakermania> rbasak, 100% of the ones using Wallch 4.0, I suppose.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-20
<hyperreal> Question:  what programming language(s) must one be familiar with in order to fix bugs?
<ogra_> well, just pick bugs of packages using languages you know ;)
<hyperreal> ogra_:  makes sense :)
<ogra_> i mean ... surely fixing bugs in packages that use langs you dont know will teach you that lang as well indeed ... but it will be harder
<brainwash> please remove the papercuts entry (affects list) from bug 1302101
<ubot5> bug 1302101 in One Hundred Papercuts "Desktop background turns to a dirty white color after switching theme" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302101
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-21
<Logan_> brainwash: I marked it as Fix Released :)
<brainwash> Logan_: thanks :) I didn't feel like marking it as fix released, because the papercuts project was not involved in resolving the problem or providing a patch
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-22
<tarpman> hi, could bug 462379 please be re-opened? it's not fixed.
<ubot5> bug 462379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not honor apt proxy settings while downloading language packs" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462379
<xnox> tarpman: how do you define proxy setting?
<tarpman> xnox: preseed: ubiquity mirror/http/proxy string http://10.0.2.9:3142/
<tarpman> sorry, should have mentioned that on the bug
<xnox> tarpman: language packs i think are not downloaded by the target, but rather the live session, thus proxy settings need to be in e.g. network-manager / indicator-network.
<tarpman> xnox: makes sense. do you know off the top of your head if there is a preseed for that? something that casper would look for
<xnox> oh and change by hnoseer is clearly bogus (karma zero who hopefully got removed)
<xnox> tarpman: you could try on the boot / kernel cmdline to do HTTP_PROXY=.... which would then be exported as a global environment variable.
<xnox> that's very crude hammer, but at least would verify the theory quickly.
 * tarpman tries
<tarpman> xnox: no such luck, HTTP_PROXY= or http_proxy= isn't picked up in the live environment (but is there in /proc/cmdline)
 * tarpman sets up proxy in n-m and tries installing
<xnox> tarpman: if setting up in n-m / via indicator-network does not work.... then please open a new bug against ubiquity.
<xnox> tarpman: you may reference that previous one, but a new one would be preffered.
<tarpman> xnox: hmm, it's not a general http proxy though, only an apt-cacher-ng. sure, can file a new bug and discuss there. thanks
<xnox> tarpman: the other alternative is to preceed no to downloading language packs, then it will be promted to install on first login.
<tarpman> xnox: good suggestion. thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-23
<ben-8409> Hi there! I reported a bug in the linux kernel package in ubuntu. There is actually a small patch that fixes onboard sound on new Intel H97/Z97 chipsets like mine. I don't really know how to proceed from here and get this bug noticed.
<rbasak> ben-8409: is the patch confirmed to work and upstreamed, so you just need it landed? Or something else?
<ben-8409> ähm, actually i dont know all the terms but there is this patch lined up for linux 3.15. it adds and device id for the new chipset so workarounds wfor intel chipset get applied: https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound/+/77f07800cb456bed6e5c345e6e4e83e8eda62437%5E!/#F0
<ben-8409> does that fit the term "upstreamed"?
<rbasak> Sounds like it will be then.
<rbasak> Try asking the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel
<rbasak> They have a slightly different triage process so I'm not sure what to do with the bug otherwise.
<ben-8409> rbasak: thanks, i will see what they say.
<gQuigs> trying to see if anyone is already working on this https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308848, but it's a private bug
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1308848 not found
<gQuigs> it's the top and 3rd crasher in systemd-services: https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&package=systemd-services&period=day
 * gQuigs thinks
<hggdh> gQuigs: this bug was marked as a dup of bug 1309025
<ubot5> bug 1309025 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-logind assert failure: cgmanager-client.c:6322: Assertion failed in cgmanager_list_children_sync: proxy != NULL" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309025
<hggdh> (I set it to public, anyway)
<gQuigs> hggdh: thanks!  so the error tracker does not automatically follow dups to the "main" bug?
<hggdh> gQuigs: as far as  know, it should; it may be that 1308848 was the original "master", but someone later on dupped to 1309025. OTOH, I am not sure of the internal workings of errors.u.c. bdmurray?
<bdmurray> bug 1219706
<ubot5> bug 1219706 in Errors "Follow state of bugs marked as duplicates" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219706
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> thank you sir
<bdmurray> no problem
<gQuigs> thanks :)
<gQuigs> last question, is there a way for me to link the top systemd crash (which has no bug report) to the correct one?
<bdmurray> there's a create bug link on the error tracker that should create a bug report in Launchpad for the crash, but there is no way to link to an existing one
<gQuigs> bdmurray: alright, well I guess I'll do that and mark it as a dup...  thanks again
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-24
<llusato> Hello,  I've done a new installation of ubuntu 14.04 along side Windows 8 but now Windows don't boot. I try to use boot-repair but windows does not boot neither.  boot repair returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7509369/  could you help me please?
<llusato> is anyone out there?
<PaulW2U> llusato: for support please join #ubuntu
<llusato> ok thanks
<llusato> quit
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-18
<brainwash> please set the status of xfce4-power-manager to 'invalid' bug 1307545
<ubot5> bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<brainwash> the report is focusing on light-locker which has been fixed
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-20
<ian-weisser> Bug #1267059 seems to be assigned to mvo, but it's not on his list of assigned bugs.
<ubot5> bug 1267059 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) ""Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies" does not work " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267059
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-21
<veebers> Hi all, I'm looking for help with a SRU (autopilot) I've updated the bug with the details mentioned in the wiki, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1425721
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425721 in Autopilot "Handling of extension classes and bases classes needs revamped" [High,Confirmed]
<veebers> err, actually that bug should have a better title too
<veebers> done
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-22
<saiarcot895> Hi. Can someone nominate bug #1455275 for Trusty and Precise?
<ubot5> bug 1455275 in werken.xpath (Ubuntu) "Incorrect SymLink causes build failures in other packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455275
<micahg> sure
<saiarcot895> Thanks, micahg
<saiarcot895> Um, why Invalid?
<micahg> fixed in Utopic and on
<micahg> so, the bug isn't valid against the development release
<saiarcot895> Wouldn't that be Fix Released?
<micahg> personally, I use that if it's been fixed after the bug is filed, but it's mainly semantics
<saiarcot895> fair enough
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-23
<wolsen> hi, looking for someone to nominate lp 1582475 for xenial, wily, and trusty - the newer version of the package in yakkety does not have the issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1582475 in swauth (Ubuntu) "Managing access gets HTTP 500 due to using deprecated option timeout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582475
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-24
<mardy_> hi! Could please someone nominate bug 1565772 for a Xenial SRU?
<ubot5> bug 1565772 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Allow plugins to decide which username to set on new accounts" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565772
<mardy> the title is a bit misleading about the bug's severity, please read the bug description
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-25
<moloney> It looks like 16.04 turns on automatic security updates even if you tell it not to during the install. Anyone else seen this?
<cyphermox> moloney: how do you tell it not to?
<moloney> cyphermox: When it prompts with three options (no automatic upgrades, security upgrades only, all upgrades)  I choose "no automatic upgrades"
<cyphermox> you got that on a live session while installing?
<rbasak> Could that be because update-manager is being old no automatic upgrades but unattended-upgrades is doing it?
<moloney> rbasak: It does seem to be unattended-upgrades doing it
<moloney> cyphermox: using debian-installer (using the server iso)
<rbasak> moloney: could you file a bug please, with exact steps to reproduce (so we're clear exactly what installer and where in the installer you're telling it not to do that)?
<moloney> rbasak:  I filed this one against debian-installer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1585771
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585771 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Automatic security upgrades are always enabled" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> moloney: thank you!
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-28
<nick_2> hi. Do I need to file a bug, if libnss3-nssdb is broken and recompiling from ubuntu source solves it? Cannot it be done in a less formal way?
<rbasak> nick_2: if it's in a stable release, then you need a bug. If it's in the development release (Yakkety), then an Ubuntu uploader can fix it without a bug, but if you're not an uploader, I suggest filing one anyway so you have somewhere to put details and to request it.
<nick_2> rbasak: thanks - I think it was also in stable (I use yakkety now), so I will probably need to get permission from my work and that takes a lot of time :-/
<rbasak> You need permission from your work to file bugs? Wow.
 * rbasak is surprised that nick_2 is allowed on IRC to ask about filing bugs without permission in that case!
<nick_2> rbasak: I am not sure, whether I need it, but bugreport would be easily tracable to me
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-29
<letssee> <letssee> hi
<letssee> <letssee> hi everybody
<letssee> <letssee> need some help with my Ubuntu
<letssee> <letssee> can someone help me?
<letssee> <letssee> I was MOVING my pictures from External HDD A to External HDD B using my laptop running Ubuntu. Suddendly got an error msg and all the moved pictures (10GB) seem to have disappeared. I cant find them in the target folder
<letssee> <letssee> is there any command to locate them?
<letssee> <letssee> your help would be mostly appreciated. Thank you
<letssee> thanks a lot
<meloc> So given that I'm not on a Desktop and there isn't a strict crash, where on earth do I file a bug?
<meloc> The fact that "Report bug" on launchpad drops me here with no recourse is kind of insulting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<meloc> I guess I found the secret code
<meloc> no-redirect and direct linking to the buggy package.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-23
<Rick____> Hello, just a heads up for a potential bug in 16.04, not sure if its been raised already.
<Rick____> so I said that I would report my findings after having a chat here yesterday, oerheks gave me some tips.   Basically using 16.04 using Network Manager gui to connect to vpn would yield a DNS leak. However doing the manual command sudo openvpn --config 'configname.ovpn'  would work fine with no dns leak.  I tried commenting out #auto in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManger.conf -- didn't work, still leaked.  Then tried somethign el
<Rick____> in /etc/default/openvpn
<Rick____> --- still leaked
<Rick____>  only sudo openvpn --config 'configname.ovpn'  would work
<Rick____> I even tried importing the config via command line for Network Manager and that still leaked...
<Rick____> (I also put     script-security 2             up /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf        down /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf      in my .ovpn file)
<Rick____> that worked fine with sudo openvpn --config 'configfile.ovpn'
<Rick____> is there a bug known in network manager for 16.04???
<Rick____> (btw it works fine in 14.04 --no leak through gui network manager)
<pabelanger> greetings, I was looking for some help to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/mailman/+bug/1251495 for trusty-updates. It fixes a serious properly that leaves mailman broken when upgrading from precise
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251495 in mailman (Ubuntu Trusty) "Lists with topics enabled can throw unexpected keyword argument 'Delete' exception." [High,Triaged]
<pabelanger> this has been fixed in xenial+ but still affects trusty
<dudeji> what are total number of usual process on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<dudeji> cpu 4core 8gb ram
<dude> Hello
<dude> anybody here ?
<dude> i'm trying to fix my first bug, can anyone help ?
<dude> hello
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-24
<pabelanger> Is this channel active any more?
<wxl> people are still here if that's what you mean
<pabelanger> yes, but I doesn't see an active channel for get support on fixing existing bugs
<wxl> what's the question?
<pabelanger> it is in scroll back from yesterday, I was avoiding spamming
<pabelanger> greetings, I was looking for some help to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/mailman/+bug/1251495 for trusty-updates. It fixes a serious properly that leaves mailman broken when upgrading from precise
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251495 in mailman (Ubuntu Trusty) "Lists with topics enabled can throw unexpected keyword argument 'Delete' exception." [High,Triaged]
<wxl> so it needs to go through the backport process
<wxl> brb
<wxl> pabelanger: sorry, SRU process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SRU
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-26
<dude> Hello
<Ampelbein> I'm not quite sure what LP: #1681007 is about. Is he asking that somebody takes over upstream development?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1681007 in drpython (Ubuntu) "every time I close the editor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681007
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-23
<Lambert_> good afternoon. New Ubuntu 16.04 initrd.img-4.13.0-43-generic can't uncompress.
<Lambert_> Is it a bug?
<Lambert_> quit
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-24
<ahasenack> hi, could someone please remove the "samba" task from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1581679 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1581679 in samba (Ubuntu) "package samba-libs:amd64 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: package samba-libs:amd64 is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status 'half-installed')" [High,Expired]
<ahasenack> it's incorrect, and the ubuntu task is expired
<ahasenack> there was never enough information to mark it as a bug affecting samba upstream
<rbasak> ahasenack: I suggest you mark it as Invalid
<rbasak> Deleting tasks tickles a Launchpad bug that makes it impossible to get back if information changes.
<rbasak> Actually I'm not sure if that applies to top level tasks
<ahasenack> rbasak: I can't
<rbasak> But Invalid is fine
<rbasak> Oh
<rbasak> You mean the samba launchpad project task?
<ahasenack> yes
<rbasak> I don't think Ubuntu people have any rights over that
<ahasenack> core devs might
<rbasak> Oddly you can change a task to point to something different.
<ahasenack> because they can upload it
<rbasak> I don't
<ahasenack> I cannot
<ahasenack> well, that's why I came to #ubuntu-bugs :)
<rbasak> Wrong project :)
<ahasenack> who added that task, dunnoxd?
<ahasenack> I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1581679/+activity
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1581679 in samba (Ubuntu) "package samba-libs:amd64 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: package samba-libs:amd64 is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status 'half-installed')" [High,Expired]
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1581679/+activity
<rbasak> "Faria"
<ahasenack> a person with karma 9, not a member of anything
<ahasenack> I could create a project in lp called "invalid"
<ahasenack> because I can change the project of that "samba" task
<rbasak> That might be a conversation for #launchpad
<ahasenack> I added a comment, and now I'm past it
<bdmurray> ahasenack: There is a project called Null and Void or something close to that
<ahasenack> for this purpose? :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-26
<snadge> flex package is broken, can't build android?
<snadge> locale issue.. this is known im presuming
